# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 >>



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Join here guys and good luck!*

Hopefully December will bring a lot of happy news and freshly baked ITAs.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> *Join here guys and good luck!*
> 
> Hopefully December will bring a lot of happy news and freshly baked ITAs.


No invite for me in the November 22nd round.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

With current state and my application done in late June 2017 for 65 points, I am wondering should I subscribe to this thread or not.

Anyways, best wishes to all the 70+ pointers and few 65 pointers for this month.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2 weeks to go,wish more quota released in December!


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> 2 weeks to go,wish more quota released in December!


If Iscah is correct it should be 2000 per month or 1000 per invite from December.

Their prediction says that all those with 65 points applied 6 months ago should get invited after Jun 2018.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Looking forward for greater movement in December

Regards


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

HI Friends... finally I got 79+ in PTE and that takes my points to 75 BA application.

Could someone please advise, when I can expect to receive an invite ? 

I have submitted 189 and have withdrawn 190 for NSW today.

My original application with 65 points was in Jan 2017.

Thank you very much....


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

Another wait (pun intended)


----------



## karsaeras (Nov 8, 2017)

Hope this month DIBP increase the number of invitations to give some chance to non pro rata occupations.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi guys, need help from experts.

I have applied for 189 EOI with 65 points and 190 for VIC with 70 points on 9-11-2017 for Engineering Technologist - 233914. Also applied for NSW with 70 points on 13-11-2017.

My queries:
1. What are the chances of getting the invite out of the three?
2. I have my siblings residing in VIC. Does that impact the chances of getting an invite from NSW ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> No invite for me in the November 22nd round.


You already have NSW and u want 189 also , I think you also want Australian prime minister post.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> you already have nsw and u want 189 also , i think you also want australian prime minister post.


rofl


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> You already have NSW and u want 189 also , I think you also want Australian prime minister post.


I can understand your comment, but everyone have their own story and background to why they make certain decisions.

The ONLY reason I am still in the run for 189 is because I will lose 10 points due to age last week of December. 

Since NSW could take 12 weeks or longer (points freeze at DIBP invitation, not pre-invite from state) I could lose the state nomination due to that. 

So my hope is now either get the NSW nomination in time, which would mean I withdraw from 189 or receive 189 before nomination to secure my points.

If I wasn't losing points due to age, I would have withdrawn my place in the 189 running to make room for someone else, but since I am still hanging on by a thread still, I can't give my spot up.

Hope you and everyone who question others, ask before they judge.

Good luck to everyone waiting for invite/grant.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sillygos said:


> I can understand your comment, but everyone have their own story and background to why they make certain decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nsw never taking that long. Also in case of an age thing you can request expedited processing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Nsw never taking that long. Also in case of an age thing you can request expedited processing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have already sent them an email requisition expedited processing, but as they say, it's not guaranteed. There is too much at stake for me to place all the eggs in one basket. Things have changed, before non pros got invited next round with 60 points, now we don't get an invite with 70 points even...

I will withdraw my 189 when/if I get the NSW nomination.


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Really hoping for the first round of December, otherwise I'll have to leave.
Anyone rating my chances for Dec?!


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> I have already sent them an email requisition expedited processing, but as they say, it's not guaranteed. There is too much at stake for me to place all the eggs in one basket. Things have changed, before non pros got invited next round with 60 points, now we don't get an invite with 70 points even...
> 
> I will withdraw my 189 when/if I get the NSW nomination.


I wish you all the best mate with your nomination


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

The butchery continues...


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Found this SBS article These occupations may change in next year's skilled occupation list | SBS Your Language
I like this part:
The Department of Employment hasn’t proposed any changes to the medium and long-term strategic skills list due to the “substantial changes” in the skilled migration occupation lists in April and July this year. It says the Government has “prioritised continuity and stability”
Continuity and stability indeed..


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

when will be the next round in december ?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

abin said:


> when will be the next round in december ?


6 of december 00:00 am AEDT


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Puka said:


> Found this SBS article These occupations may change in next year's skilled occupation list | SBS Your Language
> I like this part:
> The Department of Employment hasn’t proposed any changes to the medium and long-term strategic skills list due to the “substantial changes” in the skilled migration occupation lists in April and July this year. It says the Government has “prioritised continuity and stability”
> *Continuity and stability indeed..*


Well that's exactly what's happening isn't it?

By reducing the quota they guarantee themselves a very stable and continuous flow of high pointing (> 70) applicants.


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi Guys

Can the medical checks be done in two different countries for the applicant and dependent?


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> Well that's exactly what's happening isn't it?
> 
> By reducing the quota they guarantee themselves a very stable and continuous flow of high pointing (> 70) applicants.


I still have hopes that it wasn't their intention. But I am surprised that there are more 75 pointers this year than last year.

I never expected that my invite will get pushed beyond this fiscal year.

But again including New-Zealand had a major impact I guess.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

Hi,
Do write to NSW with your age details and mention that you might loose your points cos of age factor and they have stated in their site that they MIGHT consider your case at the priority but with no gurantee.
So do write to them about this.
Do it fast and best of luck 

Regards,
Raman



Sillygos said:


> I can understand your comment, but everyone have their own story and background to why they make certain decisions.
> 
> The ONLY reason I am still in the run for 189 is because I will lose 10 points due to age last week of December.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

raman2017 said:


> Hi,
> Do write to NSW with your age details and mention that you might loose your points cos of age factor and they have stated in their site that they MIGHT consider your case at the priority but with no gurantee.
> So do write to them about this.
> Do it fast and best of luck
> ...


Thank you for your kind words!

I emailed them about priority on the same day as I submitted my application, so hopefully they can process it before I lose my points.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

julligan said:


> I wish you all the best mate with your nomination


Thank you so much and good luck to you too!


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> Well that's exactly what's happening isn't it?
> 
> By reducing the quota they guarantee themselves a very stable and continuous flow of high pointing (> 70) applicants.


That’s right, a stable flow of invitations for 70+ pointers, fuk the thousands of 60 and 65 stressed out and depressed other applicants, specially the non pro occupation holders who didn’t even get a warning of the points being officially increased to 65 and now to 70


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> I emailed them about priority on the same day as I submitted my application, so hopefully they can process it before I lose my points.



Hi , while writing an email to them , is mentioning the EOI ID enough or we need to give more info, Can you pen down what all information you provided to them. 

thanks
Prem


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Prem0625 said:


> Hi , while writing an email to them , is mentioning the EOI ID enough or we need to give more info, Can you pen down what all information you provided to them.
> 
> thanks
> Prem


Hi;

You need to include your Skilled Reference Number (SRN) in all communication with NSW and the email I emailed to was;

[email protected]

Best of luck!


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> Hi;
> 
> You need to include your Skilled Reference Number (SRN) in all communication with NSW and the email I emailed to was;
> 
> ...


EOI was lodged by my consultant so I don’t have the skilled reference number , they just shared me the EOI I’d for reference. Will that be fine or I need to get the SRN and then Only write to them


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Subscribing...


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

If invitations go up to 1250 for each round from now on, can non pro rata applicants who are on at least 65 points expect to receive an EOI within the next three months?


----------



## hiteshb (Nov 15, 2017)

I was also expecting an invite in 22nd Nov round but didn't get any. My code is 263312 with 70 points. 

I have few questions here. 

1. Does 263312 falls under pro-rata category?

2. Is preference given to pro-rata category over other categories?

3. Any idea if 263312 was called out in 22nd invitation round? If yes, what was the cut-off (points and DOE)?


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

*EOI 189-65 points, 190- 70 points for software engineer*

Hi, 190 - 70 points for software engineer
work exp 10 points, pte 10, edu 15,age 30

applied eoi nov 21st lets hope for best.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

When can we expect information about invitation cap about December round?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Prem0625 said:


> EOI was lodged by my consultant so I don’t have the skilled reference number , they just shared me the EOI I’d for reference. Will that be fine or I need to get the SRN and then Only write to them


Well, NSW states that all communication regarding your application needs to have your SRN. Could you perhaps ask your agent for the number?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> When can we expect information about invitation cap about December round?


That is a million dollar question. FYI if everyone knew the answer to this question, everyone would be a millionaire. So is everyone a millionaire?

Also, if I were to take an estimated guess based on everything I would say first week of December. Then again, I know this is not a million dollar answer. Lol.


----------



## hiteshb (Nov 15, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> When can we expect information about invitation cap about December round?


Dec 1st round on 6th and 2nd on 20th. So far 700 slots but expected to increase to 1000. 

The source of this info a MARA agent I know.


----------



## TEJA3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anyone please let me know when can I expect my invite


ANZSCO: 233411

Occupation: Electronics Engineer

EOI: Submitted 8th NOV 2017 with 65 Points

Thanks,


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

TEJA3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know when can I expect my invite
> 
> ...


According to Iscah, after June 2018.

When will I get my 189 invitation - Iscah's 23rd November 2017 update - Iscah


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Hope this December brings us happiness. (Finger Crossed)


----------



## sarithasree (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All,

I am a new member to this group.I would like to know few information about my EOI.

My EOI details is as follows:

Occupation Code: 261313
Points : 65
DOE : 19th April 2017 

1. If we update some information in our EOI which does not change the overall point,whether the EOI effective date will change to current date?

2.As per ISCAH latest prediction,65 pointers who lodged before 6 months are supposed to get invited in the next round.Will there be any chance for me to get invited in the upcoming round?


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

sarithasree said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new member to this group.I would like to know few information about my EOI.
> 
> ...


The last cutoff for 65 pointers was 18th April, so, if any 65 pointers will be invited then you will be the first one. I hope if invitation cap goes back to 1250 then maybe in second round of Dec or firtst round of Jan. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,

I've submitted my ACS today for 261313. When can I expect the result considering the current wait time and holiday season?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sarithasree (Nov 23, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> The last cutoff for 65 pointers was 18th April, so, if any 65 pointers will be invited then you will be the first one. I hope if invitation cap goes back to 1250 then maybe in second round of Dec or firtst round of Jan. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for your reply.. Do you have any idea about the first point regarding the updated date in EOI?


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Telecommunication Network Engineer with 70 points
EOI date is 19 november.... when can i expect the invite pls

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi all...I'm starting to get a bit confused with the EOI selection and am seeking a bit of clarification.

Does it matter what type of non-pro rata occupation you are applying under when it comes to EOI selection?

For example if myself and a secondary school teacher are on the same points (same points for exp, english etc) and both have the same DOE. Would they get in ahead of me because of their occupation or is the EOI selection equally spread amongst occupations but just dependent on points and DOE?


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

Provide ur anzcode and doe


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

plagenor said:


> Provide ur anzcode and doe


Please see signature below:


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Hopefully this is giving more opportunities to legit skilled workers in this country

10-year ban for Australia visa application mistake: Changes mean one strike and you're out


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Can you please let me know according to your/ISCAH's new table, when I can expect the invitation?
261313, 65 points, DOE 11/05/2017

I have also applied for 262112 skill assessment . if I will apply for ICT security 189 with 65 points around 10th Dec, when I can expect invitation for this occupation?


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and was going through all the replies. Please let me know if there is any chance of getting an invite in the next round for 261313 with 70 points. EOI submitted 06 Nov.

Thanks,
Sourabh


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was going through all the replies. Please let me know if there is any chance of getting an invite in the next round for 261313 with 70 points. EOI submitted 06 Nov.
> 
> ...



You'll definitely get it in the next round


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Telecommunication Network Engineer with 70 points

EOI date is 19 november.... when can i expect the invite pls

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Telecommunication Network Engineer with 70 points
> 
> EOI date is 19 november.... when can i expect the invite pls
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


According to Iscah, one month from logged date.

When will I get my 189 invitation - Iscah's 23rd November 2017 update - Iscah


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi All,

Submitted EOI with 65 points (PTE 20) on 31st Oct for 189 
and NSW SS 65+5 on same day, when can I expect invite.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

ankit.malasiya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Submitted EOI with 65 points (PTE 20) on 31st Oct for 189
> and NSW SS 65+5 on same day, when can I expect invite.


What is your ANZCO code?


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> What is your ANZCO code?


Its 261313


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

ankit.malasiya said:


> Its 261313


For 189 after June 2018;

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Nov23rdmaster.png

As for 190, nobody knows when and how NSW make their selections.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks mate


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was going through all the replies. Please let me know if there is any chance of getting an invite in the next round for 261313 with 70 points. EOI submitted 06 Nov.
> 
> ...


You would get your invitation in the next year, just prepare the documents, specially, PCCs and medical reports.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> You would get your invitation in the next year, just prepare the documents, specially, PCCs and medical reports.


Sorry, next round I meant


----------



## vjsingh123 (Nov 26, 2017)

*invitation*

Hi
I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 visa on 03/10/2017 with 65 and 70 Points
Occupation code:- 262112 ICT Security Specialist

Any idea when can I get my invitation? 

I checked last couple of Invitations and upto 28/09/2017 invitations invited with 65 points.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Sorry, next round I meant


Thanks buddy! 
I was in US for couple of years from 2014 to 2016. Do I need to get PCC from US too? Can anyone give a pointer how to get that done and how much time it takes normally.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

vjsingh123 said:


> Hi
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 visa on 03/10/2017 with 65 and 70 Points
> Occupation code:- 262112 ICT Security Specialist
> 
> ...


Depends on the caps. I hope you know there is a backlog of 1 month of 70s. So wait for the round caps to come out, it will be clear then.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Is there any Christmas or New year holidays in dibp too.......any possibility to skip one or two rounds by dibp?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Friends, when will we know the exact invitation numbers of Dec rounds 6th and 20th?

Do they announce before 6th?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

raj.sourabh said:


> Thanks buddy!
> I was in US for couple of years from 2014 to 2016. Do I need to get PCC from US too? Can anyone give a pointer how to get that done and how much time it takes normally.


You would definitely need to get PCC for US, as you lived there for more than 1 year. 
As to US PCC, please check this trend : 

 US PCC


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Thanks buddy!
> I was in US for couple of years from 2014 to 2016. Do I need to get PCC from US too? Can anyone give a pointer how to get that done and how much time it takes normally.


Anywhere you have spent 12 months or longer during the last 10 years you will need a PCC from.

As for the US, you will need both a PCC from the FBI as well as from the state/states you lived in.

FBI takes around 12-14 weeks (if you are a US citizen or permanent resident, you could opt for fast track which could take 24 hours) plus shipping time. For the states, time differs.


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> You would get your invitation in the next year, just prepare the documents, specially, PCCs and medical reports.


Hi Aminn, could u share some tips for getting direct invite.


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> Is there any Christmas or New year holidays in dibp too.......any possibility to skip one or two rounds by dibp?


Dibp didn't miss any rounds in November it was clearly mentioned on their website that there will be 2 rounds per month the first round this month got delayed by a day and was held on 9th Nov instead of 8th Nov. There are 2 rounds scheduled in Dec i.e. one on 6th and another one on 20th. Followed by 2 rounds in Jan 18 one on 10th and another on 24th. Let's hope there are no more technical glitches and number of invites per round increases slightly in Dec and Jan

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

adnanghafor said:


> Telecommunication Network Engineer with 70 points
> 
> EOI date is 19 november.... when can i expect the invite pls
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk




With 70 points you should get invited in next round on Dec 6th.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> With 70 points you should get invited in next round on Dec 6th.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and i do hope so but some experts say may be 2nd round of december or 1stround of january....

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> I can understand your comment, but everyone have their own story and background to why they make certain decisions.
> 
> The ONLY reason I am still in the run for 189 is because I will lose 10 points due to age last week of December.
> 
> ...


Very cool, calm and composed reply.. 
Best luck buddy..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aspire1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two days back iscah report was showing 65 pointers may get invited in december for 261313. Now it shows as 5 months!!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Anywhere you have spent 12 months or longer during the last 10 years you will need a PCC from.
> 
> As for the US, you will need both a PCC from the FBI as well as from the state/states you lived in.
> 
> FBI takes around 12-14 weeks (if you are a US citizen or permanent resident, you could opt for fast track which could take 24 hours) plus shipping time. For the states, time differs.


Hi Sillygos, thanks for replying. Could you please confirm if we need PCC from the states as well or just the FBI PCC would be enough. I came back from US in May 2016 and I read somewhere we need state PCC only if we stayed in last one year.

Thanks!


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Very cool, calm and composed reply..
> Best luck buddy..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you so much and good luck to you too!


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hi Sillygos, thanks for replying. Could you please confirm if we need PCC from the states as well or just the FBI PCC would be enough. I came back from US in May 2016 and I read somewhere we need state PCC only if we stayed in last one year.
> 
> Thanks!


According to the statement below, you should not need a state one. But confirm this with someone more experienced in this, since I was under the impression that one would need both.

*"Applicants currently living in the United States must obtain both a State-wide police clearance from each State of residence in the USA during the last 12 months AND a FBI clearance in their current name and any other name they are, or have previously been known by."*

The statement above came from this website:

https://www.australia-migration.com/page/USA_police_clearances/1162


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sillygos said:


> Anywhere you have spent 12 months or longer during the last 10 years you will need a PCC from.
> 
> As for the US, you will need both a PCC from the FBI as well as from the state/states you lived in.
> 
> FBI takes around 12-14 weeks (if you are a US citizen or permanent resident, you could opt for fast track which could take 24 hours) plus shipping time. For the states, time differs.


PCC from a state is not required, if you no longer live in the US. Only FBI Summary Check will suffice.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Got 189 grants for my wife and I, today.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

parth1310 said:


> Got 189 grants for my wife and I, today.


Congrats!!!


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Got 189 grants for my wife and I, today.




Congrats


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> According to the statement below, you should not need a state one. But confirm this with someone more experienced in this, since I was under the impression that one would need both.
> 
> *"Applicants currently living in the United States must obtain both a State-wide police clearance from each State of residence in the USA during the last 12 months AND a FBI clearance in their current name and any other name they are, or have previously been known by."*
> 
> ...


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Got 189 grants for my wife and I, today.


Congrats!!


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

aspire1 said:


> Two days back iscah report was showing 65 pointers may get invited in december for 261313. Now it shows as 5 months!!


:frusty:


----------



## chiragchaplot (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey, 

I submitted my EOI on Jun 27, 2017 with 70 points.

I got an invite on August 9, 2017. 

On September 13, I was asked to submit PCC from India and PCC from my country of current residence Bahrain. It took me a while to get PCC but I submitted it to Immi.gov.au account on October 11, 2017. *I just hit 28 days mark. *

My Position Number: 60012683​
By when could I expect the next CO contact or visa grant? 

I am feeling restless at times and relaxed at others. I emailed the DIBP via the GSM.Allocated Adelaide team. 

Could someone recommend me how to move forward?


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi
I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 24/April/2017 with 65.

Occupation code:- 2613 Software Engg

Please advice when can I get my invitation.

Regards


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ARP22 said:


> Hi
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 24/April/2017 with 65.
> 
> Occupation code:- 2613 Software Engg
> ...


Not sure. I am in the same boat. Let's hope December round limits are about 1250 at least to invite 310+ softwares


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

ISCAH comments on there site is very confusing.Till 18th april 65 pointers had been invited, not its more 6 days gap is there for me .I still trying to understand how it would take 5 months to get the invite.
Any expert please suggest us on time line for me to get invite.


leoujjawal said:


> Not sure. I am in the same boat. Let's hope December round limits are about 1250 at least to invite 310+ softwares


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ARP22 said:


> ISCAH comments on there site is very confusing.Till 18th april 65 pointers had been invited, not its more 6 days gap is there for me .I still trying to understand how it would take 5 months to get the invite.
> Any expert please suggest us on time line for me to get invite.
> 
> 
> ...


Their comments are based on one assumption/calculation that from Dec onwards round limits would be just 1000.

If they are true, there would be no 65 pointer getting invited. July 2018 is just a postponed assumption.

If the limits increase to 1250, Software 65 will start getting invited from Dec 2nd round.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi guys, I had to write IELTS as Engineers Australia was accepting only IELTS and no PTE for skills assessment. So IELTS score was used for assessment.

My query:
Can i write PTE now to score more points for my EOI or should i use the same IELTS score used for skills assessment?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Hi guys, I had to write IELTS as Engineers Australia was accepting only IELTS and no PTE for skills assessment. So IELTS score was used for assessment.
> 
> My query:
> Can i write PTE now to score more points for my EOI or should i use the same IELTS score used for skills assessment?


You can do PTE-A for more points, no problem.

Good Luck!


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> You can do PTE-A for more points, no problem.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanq sillygos.

I guess i should try writing it to secure an invite as i see Engineering Technologists not getting state sponsorship invites too in recent times.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Thanq sillygos.
> 
> I guess i should try writing it to secure an invite as i see Engineering Technologists not getting state sponsorship invites too in recent times.


I agree, those 10 extra points would make a huge difference!


----------



## JithuBi (Nov 17, 2017)

My husband is working for a korean company in india and he had made around 11 Business trips to South Korea, which is cumulatively more than 12 months (total around 13 months). The travels are spread across the last 10 years with 3 months being the maximum period of stay. Can anyone suggest if he needs to get PCC from Korea to apply for 189 visa.


----------



## ozuser (Sep 29, 2017)

JithuBi said:


> My husband is working for a korean company in india and he had made around 11 Business trips to South Korea, which is cumulatively more than 12 months (total around 13 months). The travels are spread across the last 10 years with 3 months being the maximum period of stay. Can anyone suggest if he needs to get PCC from Korea to apply for 189 visa.


yes he needs to get PCC and Medical tooo, <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Subscribing to this thread !! in another thread (November 2017) I read the below link 

When will I get my 189 invitation - Iscah's 23rd November 2017 update - Iscah

According to them it is very disheartening that with 65 points this year (till June 2018) no chance for 65 Pointers to get invited. 

Secondly, there in that thread someone posted that he got invitation in March-2017 and still waiting for Grant 

From last two days i am feeling very sad and depressed so started preparation for PTEA exam again to score 79+ in each section.

But if i prepare for PTEA and take exam say by december end and update my EOI with overall 75 points !! then again it will be a risk for invitation and then Grant

based on these numbers I am worried that I might not get Grant next calendar year :scared: :scared:


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Hi guys, I had to write IELTS as Engineers Australia was accepting only IELTS and no PTE for skills assessment. So IELTS score was used for assessment.
> 
> My query:
> Can i write PTE now to score more points for my EOI or should i use the same IELTS score used for skills assessment?


The engineers Australia has started taking PTE with minimum 6 band in each section, you can use the same IELTS for EA and to claim points if you got 7. Also if you want to write PTE and able to get 7 or 8 in that one, you can use it to claim points . Earlier it used to be only IELTS for EA and any test for claiming points.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

vinayge said:


> The engineers Australia has started taking PTE with minimum 6 band in each section, you can use the same IELTS for EA and to claim points if you got 7. Also if you want to write PTE and able to get 7 or 8 in that one, you can use it to claim points . Earlier it used to be only IELTS for EA and any test for claiming points.


Yeah, it was accepting only IELTS when i have written my IELTS.


----------



## suriya8187 (May 15, 2017)

Hi all,

I have submitted EOI with 70 points for 261313 on 23rd November. When can I expect the invitation?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

suriya8187 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 70 points for 261313 on 23rd November. When can I expect the invitation?


Around one month.


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Guys anyone able to navigate beyond page 10 of this thread. I am facing issues with it.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Here you go http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2-189-eoi-invitations-december-2017-a-11.html

Link to page 11!



SacS said:


> Guys anyone able to navigate beyond page 10 of this thread. I am facing issues with it.


----------



## Amarisher87 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hiii...i submitted my eoi on 17 august as mechanical engineer 233512 with 65 points- 189 visa
Will i get invitation by feb next year?


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Amarisher87 said:


> Hiii...i submitted my eoi on 17 august as mechanical engineer 233512 with 65 points- 189 visa
> Will i get invitation by feb next year?


According to ISCAH it is going to take a while. http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Novupdate25th.png

But it all depends on the number of invitations per round mate, let us hope for the best! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

jebinson said:


> Here you go http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2-189-eoi-invitations-december-2017-a-11.html
> 
> Link to page 11!


Thanks mate..After posting a quote into this thread i was able to see page 11. Strange.. 
I believe there is some clause that newbies need to increase their contribution in thread by posting regularly..


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Amarisher87 said:


> Hiii...i submitted my eoi on 17 august as mechanical engineer 233512 with 65 points- 189 visa
> Will i get invitation by feb next year?




You should get invited in another 2-3 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Why is everything backing up with the 189 visas? Was there some kind of technical error this month? Will they be issuing more invites to make up for it in Dec?


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Why is everything backing up with the 189 visas? Was there some kind of technical error this month? Will they be issuing more invites to make up for it in Dec?


No one knows. Everyone here is speculating.


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Any idea of when they'll release how many invites there will be for December?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

I am having a doubt that they will delay the first round of December by 1 week just to ensure 2 rounds in January. First round of December can be happened in Dec 13 instead of Dec 6. I hope I am wrong. Please comments on forum if someone has got any information from DIBP regarding December rounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I am having a doubt that they will delay the first round of December by 1 week just to ensure 2 rounds in January. First round of December can be happened in Dec 13 instead of Dec 6. I hope I am wrong. Please comments on forum if someone has got any information from DIBP regarding December rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its clearly mentioned on dibp website that there will only be 2 rounds per month which can be further interpreted as for months with 4 Wednesdays rounds will be conducted on 1st and 3rd Wednesday and month with 5 Wednesdays rounds will be held on 2nd and 4th Wednesdays. Its a misconception that any month with 5 Wednesdays will have 3 rounds.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

dublinse said:


> Any idea of when they'll release how many invites there will be for December?


As per last yrs trend there was a dip in number of invites in nov16 and the count had increased in dec16 and as the trend has remained pretty much same this yr we can expect more number of invites in December this yr (as compared to Nov 17).

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Its clearly mentioned on dibp website that there will only be 2 rounds per month which can be further interpreted as for months with 4 Wednesdays rounds will be conducted on 1st and 3rd Wednesday and month with 5 Wednesdays rounds will be held on 2nd and 4th Wednesdays. Its a misconception that any month with 5 Wednesdays will have 3 rounds.
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk




3 rounds had happened last year and I believe more in previous yr as well. How will you explain that??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> 3 rounds had happened last year and I believe more in previous yr as well. How will you explain that??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't need to explain anything, I am just stating what's mentioned on dibp website. Even I wish to see more rounds and more invites but that's not what their website says so that what I am telling here.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

Guys, I got 70 points in subclass 189 as an Engineering Technologist with DOE 22/11/2017. can I expect ITA in December 2017 round?


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi, I have a small hypothetical question regarding PTE-A and EOI. So, if you already have an active EOI with for example 65 points (with 10 points from PTE) and then in anticipation of 20 points from PTE you go for a new PTE attempt and:

1.	Do not even get 65 marks in each/or one section of PTE, will your previous PTE and existing EOI remain valid?
2.	You get more than 65 marks in each section but do not get more than 79 in each/or one section of PTE, can this affect your existing EOI’s DOE? So, my previous PTE attempt will still be valid and no need to change anything on the EOI right?


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

ksachin said:


> Hi, I have a small hypothetical question regarding PTE-A and EOI. So, if you already have an active EOI with for example 65 points (with 10 points from PTE) and then in anticipation of 20 points from PTE you go for a new PTE attempt and:
> 
> 1.Do not even get 65 marks in each/or one section of PTE, will your previous PTE and existing EOI remain valid?
> 2.You get more than 65 marks in each section but do not get more than 79 in each/or one section of PTE, can this affect your existing EOI’s DOE? So, my previous PTE attempt will still be valid and no need to change anything on the EOI right?


Until you update your EOI with new score ( 1 &2) it will remain as is...if you update your EOI with any details then your DOE will change.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Until you update your EOI with new score ( 1 &2) it will remain as is...if you update your EOI with any details then your DOE will change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Understand, Thanks. However, there is no legal obligation to update your EOI after you took your PTE, right?


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

ksachin said:


> Understand, Thanks. However, there is no legal obligation to update your EOI after you took your PTE, right?


Yeah, DIBP has nothing to do with the number of times you attempt PTE before or after lodging EOI. You just have to justify the information provided in EOI with suitable evidence.


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda (Nov 29, 2017)

*Will I get the invite in December?*

Hi,
What are my chances for Dec folks? :confused2:

ANZSCO Code : 261111
DOE : 24-Nov-2017

189 - 80 points
(Age=30; PTEA=20; Edu=15; Exp=10; Qualified Spouse=5)

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are my chances for Dec folks? :confused2:
> 
> ...




In a likelihood, next round you should get invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Hi,
> What are my chances for Dec folks? :confused2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111
> ...


Almost 100%

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Guys !!

I am planning to purchase the My Immitracker subscription, which one is better 12 USD for one month or 24 USD for three months. Any comments and suggestions on this. 

The look and analysis they are showing is intense and can provide some clear picture !!

Please share your thoughts.

Thanks 
Subhash


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are my chances for Dec folks? :confused2:
> 
> ...




With 75 points also immediate invite, remove spouse points. It’s is unnecessary verification of your spouse employment and documents during Visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda (Nov 29, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> With 75 points also immediate invite, remove spouse points. It’s is unnecessary verification of your spouse employment and documents during Visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup.. Thought of doing the same.. but my consultant thinks that this year is so crazy with a huge influx of EOIs, that a 5 point cushion may be worth the verification. She has every thing in order anyways.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Yup.. Thought of doing the same.. but my consultant thinks that this year is so crazy with a huge influx of EOIs, that a 5 point cushion may be worth the verification. She has every thing in order anyways.


Yes crazy it is...am also going back to exam room to get those additional 10 points:|

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda (Nov 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Yes crazy it is...am also going back to exam room to get those additional 10 points:|
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


All the Best:thumb:
I too took PTE twice to get a clean 20.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> All the Best:thumb:
> I too took PTE twice to get a clean 20.


Thanks man i need that..do share your experience and how did you score 79+ 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone have any information on the quota for Dec? Nothing posted on skillselect yet.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys !!
> 
> I am planning to purchase the My Immitracker subscription, which one is better 12 USD for one month or 24 USD for three months. Any comments and suggestions on this.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry and I'm probably going to get some hate for saying this but I wouldn't recommend buying any subscription at all.

You get enough information browsing the freely accessible information, reading other online sources and discussing in forums like here.

And no matter how much you pay, you're only paying for statistics... which could be completely irrelevant to your personal case.

I'd instead recommend you just chill and enjoy your time while you wait, there's nothing you can do that will change anything. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Nope! We all are still in the dark. :bored:



dublinse said:


> Anyone have any information on the quota for Dec? Nothing posted on skillselect yet.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

If they don't publish the quota for December by today, there is very little chance for the round to be happened on 6 December. Seems like another FAKE technical glitches have been encountered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh251985 (Nov 7, 2017)

Dear All,

I want an advise regarding the change in job, i have submitted my 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points to Melbourne. I had my ACS done in the month of august 2017, now i have not got the invite for 190 , so can i change my job or is it the necessary to stay in the same job unless you get your PR as this new job will not be mentioned in ACS when it was done, do i need to get my ACS done again. Not able to decide whether I should change the job now or should wait .

Regards,
Ganesh


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> If they don't publish the quota for December by today, there is very little chance for the round to be happened on 6 December. Seems like another FAKE technical glitches have been encountered
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suspended my EOI already due to a glitch I made in dates, Don't want to enable it unless I score the 79pts for the additional 10 pts. 

Although I am not expecting any invites. Seriously!, it is so much frustrating with all the excuses going on for more than 45 days in publishing the results. What's their problem in broadcasting?
what's going on? 

Had they just let the rounds run, as usual in Nov. Things would have been much smoother. Unnecessary change and the glitches resulting in the grievance for many of us especially 65 pointers. Why DIBP ?? WHY ??? 

I started doubting if the rounds will happen on Dec 6th. But, I hope they prove us wrong and conduct a mega invite round..lol..


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

ganesh251985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can change job, if you want claim points for the new company you need to get the ACS done again. 

Update the EOI once you change job, put the end date for current company and add new company details and mark as not relevant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Ramramram222 said:


> If they don't publish the quota for December by today, there is very little chance for the round to be happened on 6 December. Seems like another FAKE technical glitches have been encountered
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They can publish the results and next round details any time before Dec 6, there were cases when they updated on the day before round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> They can publish the results and next round details any time before Dec 6, there were cases when they updated on the day before round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There would have been too many cases before but if you look at the trend of publishing results after June 17, you will be concluded the same as I had done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh251985 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi Gvbrin,
Thanks for the very quick reply, so it doesn't matter unless I want to claim point for the new company , I just need to update the EOI and there won't be anything to be done from the ACS side.
when the DIBP will do their checks , its their responsibility to check proper things for all the companies we mentioned.

Regards,
Ganesh


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

If I'm not wrong, they don't care unless you claim points for it.



ganesh251985 said:


> Hi Gvbrin,
> Thanks for the very quick reply, so it doesn't matter unless I want to claim point for the new company , I just need to update the EOI and there won't be anything to be done from the ACS side.
> when the DIBP will do their checks , its their responsibility to check proper things for all the companies we mentioned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> I suspended my EOI already due to a glitch I made in dates, Don't want to enable it unless I score the 79pts for the additional 10 pts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Noone knows the reason behind delaying the rounds and broadcasting the results. DIBP can only answer these queries. But their acts imply that they don't wanna send more invitations in this year. Don't be fooled that it's all because of technical glitches. It's well planned one by DIBP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Noone knows the reason behind delaying the rounds and broadcasting the results. DIBP can only answer these queries. But their acts imply that they don't wanna send more invitations in this year. Don't be fooled that it's all because of technical glitches. It's well planned one by DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If we see the past year trend, DIBP would immediately increase the quota very next round if they went short in the current round. But this year they just do not want to do it from july 2017 this has been the case. Never had the invitation count gone to 700 but this time twice in a row. Common we have lost all the trust. DIBP


----------



## duc.pham89 (Jul 10, 2017)

I am waiting too, for accountants, waiting time for ITA with 75 points was 1 month and then increased to 2 months now. I got one question: have you guys seen DIBP asking for Employment Verification for unclaimed points?

I don’t claim any points for employment as I only worked for 15 months in Vietnam (recognised by CPA Australia). My problem is that I don’t have any 3rd parties evidences. I only have ref. letter, payslips and insurance record that the company paid for me for 3 months. 
Is there any chance that they will check for employment verification? I don’t know if they can call my office as my co workers can rarely speak English? If they ask for EV, I could be in a very bad situation, right?


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hey guys, 

My friend has a 261311 EOI DOE of Oct 26 2017 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 (NSW).

What you do you think of his prospects? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amit.walia (Nov 21, 2017)

*Is it mandatory to be in job currently to apply for AUS PR ????*

Is it mandatory to be in job currently to apply for AUS PR / EOI ????

regards


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

amit.walia said:


> Is it mandatory to be in job currently to apply for AUS PR / EOI ????
> 
> regards


not really. you just have to meet the requirements: age, qualifications, experience and english language


----------



## svramesh02 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi All,

I am having 75points. Below is the breakdown

Age: 30 points
English Proficiency: 20
Work Experience: 10
Education: 15
Total: 75

Submitted EOI for 189 (233914- Engineering Technologist) on 29th November 2017?

What are the chances to get invite and estimated timeline to get the invitation?


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

svramesh02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am having 75points. Below is the breakdown
> 
> ...


As per immitracker you should get in next round

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## svramesh02 (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks Subhash.

Do you know when is the next invitation round?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

svramesh02 said:


> Thanks Subhash.
> 
> Do you know when is the next invitation round?


Today, 1st Dec


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

ganesh251985 said:


> Hi Gvbrin,
> Thanks for the very quick reply, so it doesn't matter unless I want to claim point for the new company , I just need to update the EOI and there won't be anything to be done from the ACS side.
> when the DIBP will do their checks , its their responsibility to check proper things for all the companies we mentioned.
> 
> ...



They only do check for the points claimed experience, they are least bothered about unclaimed experiences. In some cases they verify but it is very rare. Most of the time they Verify for the points claimed only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

svramesh02 said:


> Thanks Subhash.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know when is the next invitation round?




Dec 6th 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

gvbrin said:


> Dec 6th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh i thought it's today


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

I received a pre-invite from NSW today around 8:30 India Time. 

Can anyone please help me with the list of documents required to respond to it?

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Has anyone recently contacted DIBP regarding December round?? Does anyone have any updates regarding coming rounds?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

HamSa00 said:


> I received a pre-invite from NSW today around 8:30 India Time.
> 
> Can anyone please help me with the list of documents required to respond to it?
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


Better check skillselect page 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Better check skillselect page
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist
> 
> ...


Thanks mate but the list you shared will be helpful while applying for 190 visa which is not the case at the moment, this is a pre-invite not an actual one. An actual invite will follow post approval on pre invite

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## fadi hassan (Nov 16, 2017)

any chance for civil engineer with 60 points in 189 this year?


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

fadi hassan said:


> any chance for civil engineer with 60 points in 189 this year?




May be after April 2018, once the prorata occupations quota finishes, then chances of 60 pointers getting invited are there.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> If they don't publish the quota for December by today, there is very little chance for the round to be happened on 6 December. Seems like another FAKE technical glitches have been encountered
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Invitation rounds will happen regardless of whether they publish the schedule or the results from the latest round. They have occasionally published this information 1 or 2 rounds later. I assume that because they have made staff cuts in the past year or two, the cuts have also included the staff that maintain the data on the website so they are later to update the information.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

svramesh02 said:


> Thanks Subhash.
> 
> Do you know when is the next invitation round?


Until either DIBP publishes the schedule on their website or the invitation round occurs, no one knows for certain. Based on recent months, it will probably be on Dec. 6th (with the second round probably on Dec. 20th), but this is just a guess.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Invitation rounds will happen regardless of whether they publish the schedule or the results from the latest round. They have occasionally published this information 1 or 2 rounds later. I assume that because they have made staff cuts in the past year or two, the cuts have also included the staff that maintain the data on the website so they are later to update the information.




If invitations round happen without publishing the quota, it should definitely be 700 or 1000 once again for December. Automatic round without the known quota has always created the issues and we cannot expect better than this slow and lazy DIBP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Until either DIBP publishes the schedule on their website or the invitation round occurs, no one knows for certain. Based on recent months, it will probably be on Dec. 6th (with the second round probably on Dec. 20th), but this is just a guess.


Do not use the word probable it never worked with DIBP. They are never consistent to talk about probability. So it will be a misguide if you tell out something on probability.


----------



## ANZ1412 (Oct 19, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> May be after April 2018, once the prorata occupations quota finishes, then chances of 60 pointers getting invited are there.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the max number is still <1000, some pro rata occupations will even not reach their ceiling by April or June. The chances of 60s are low.


----------



## Adarsha (Feb 25, 2017)

hi everyone, as per isach prediction table, can i expect my invitation on march 2018, if the cap per month is 2000? My visa is expiring on may 2018, so is there any possibility that i will get invitation till that date.
occupation software developer
point 65
eoi date 2nd may 2016


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My friend has a 261311 EOI DOE of Oct 26 2017 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 (NSW).
> 
> What you do you think of his prospects? :fingerscrossed:


any comments guys?


----------



## ganesh251985 (Nov 7, 2017)

Guys,
Hope you all are good!!
Please help me with my question: I m a computer network professional and had submitted my EOI with 65 points under 189 & 70 points for Victoria. 
However under my ACS I only submitted by technical qualification for assessment and my qork experience as I was under the impression that ACS only assess technical qualification. I have also a B.A from Delhi University which I had not mentioned in ACS but since the EOI has an option to select the highest qualification, I chose graduation and its calculating 15 points for that and the ACS assessment gives me 10 points for my technical qualification. So I want to know can i still claim the points for my graduation while submitting the EOI or I need to only mention my technical qualification and should only claim 10 points, some consultants are saying that I can claim saying that you can claim for your qualification which is not assessed and some are not sure , can you please guide me.

Regards,
Ganesh


----------



## Adarsha (Feb 25, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> any comments guys?


according to isach predication, for 189 at 65 point, it is very hard to get invitation this year. If they increase the monthly quota from dec,there are lots of backlog for 65 points already on the system before u. so probably after june 2018.


----------



## sc23 (Dec 2, 2017)

*EOI submitted, Visa expiring*

Hi, I lodge my EOI on 25th July with 65 points for Occupation id 232111 (Architect) and like many of you I am still awaiting an invitation. My visa expires on Feb 17th and wondering if I will get an invitation before then??
Also given French is my first language I'm considering doing the accreditation for community language with the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters and wondering if anyone has done it and if it's too much effort to get those 5 extra points?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

ganesh251985 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Hope you all are good!!
> 
> ...




Did you go through RPL route and 6 yrs deducted? if yes can claim for education also.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Guys, I do not remember how the number of invitations were published. 

So, when will we know how many invitations will they send in* Dec rounds?* If it is on 6th and 20th;

Will they publish it on Skillselect website before invitations on 6th? 

or on 20th Dec? 3th/10th January?


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if I have to show my wife's functional english, can I show certificate from her university mentioning that all the subject were in english? I mean are the DIBP guys accepting the certificate ? Has anyone got successfull with this?


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

dheerajsingla said:


> Can anyone tell me if I have to show my wife's functional english, can I show certificate from her university mentioning that all the subject were in english? I mean are the DIBP guys accepting the certificate ? Has anyone got successfull with this?


Yes, DIBP accepts the certificate from university/college, English language was the medium should be mentioned in the letter.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

kubaza said:


> Guys, I do not remember how the number of invitations were published.
> 
> So, when will we know how many invitations will they send in* Dec rounds?* If it is on 6th and 20th;
> 
> ...




Generally they publish before invitation rounds, but at some times with out publishing also rounds have taken place.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

sc23 said:


> Hi, I lodge my EOI on 25th July with 65 points for Occupation id 232111 (Architect) and like many of you I am still awaiting an invitation. My visa expires on Feb 17th and wondering if I will get an invitation before then??
> Also given French is my first language I'm considering doing the accreditation for community language with the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters and wondering if anyone has done it and if it's too much effort to get those 5 extra points?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Hey, the last non pro occupation 65 pointer who has been invited had an EOI date of 28th of sept 2017, so how come u haven’t got the invitation yet ?


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

Adarsha said:


> according to isach predication, for 189 at 65 point, it is very hard to get invitation this year. If they increase the monthly quota from dec,there are lots of backlog for 65 points already on the system before u. so probably after june 2018.


thanks! what about a 70-point 190 EOI?


----------



## Adarsha (Feb 25, 2017)

For 190, 70 points they are giving priority to better English point( say 79 in each module in pte or 8 each in IELTS) and experience in particular field. If you hold anyone of them then there is high chance of getting invitation.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Since they haven't announced the dates yet and monthly invitation limits, can we assume this month too they might invite only around 700 odds members?


----------



## sc23 (Dec 2, 2017)

Puka said:


> Hey, the last non pro occupation 65 pointer who has been invited had an EOI date of 28th of sept 2017, so how come u haven’t got the invitation yet ?


Hey puka, i absolutely panicked last night when i realise that I actually have 60 points and not 65. (don't know how i believed i had 65). Is there any chance to get an invitation in the next few months for 60 points non pro rata occupations??


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

sc23 said:


> Hey puka, i absolutely panicked last night when i realise that I actually have 60 points and not 65. (don't know how i believed i had 65). Is there any chance to get an invitation in the next few months for 60 points non pro rata occupations??


My husband is a non pro and with 65 points EOI mid October. I was 100% confident that he will be invited in November. I prepared all the docs and certs for the visa application, also bought champagne to celebrate the invitation but then...no invitation. And at the moment it looks like from now on there’s only hope for 70+ pointers. Unfortunately we r living in QLD and r not eligible for 190 visa. So I suggest that u try NSW, as I’ve seen some 60 pointers getting invited.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sc23 said:


> Hey puka, i absolutely panicked last night when i realise that I actually have 60 points and not 65. (don't know how i believed i had 65). Is there any chance to get an invitation in the next few months for 60 points non pro rata occupations??


I think with 60 with any anzsco hard.


----------



## RBS-27 (Dec 3, 2017)

*Rbs-27*

I have applied on 30th November , 2017. 

ANZSCO Code: Developer Programmer - 261312
189 & 190 EOI Lodged with 70 points & 75 points respectively. 

When I can expect the invitation ?

---------------------------

Point breakdown : 
Age Points - 30
Education Points - Masters (15)+ Australia Study (5) = 20
Professional year Points- 5
Australia work experience Points- 5
English (PTE) Points - 10


----------



## sc23 (Dec 2, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I think with 60 with any anzsco hard.


So even after a year in july 2018, it's not even sure i will get an invite? Only option is to try to get 5 to 10 points more?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sc23 said:


> So even after a year in july 2018, it's not even sure i will get an invite? Only option is to try to get 5 to 10 points more?


That's what i would do.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

*Help*

Hi guys

What is my chance of getting an invitation before March 2018 for 233513 Production and Plant engineer, 189 with 70 points? I submitted EOI on 27th Nov 2017. My visa ends in March and with EOIs backing up for last few months due to reduced invites, I am not sure when I’lol be invited.

I didn’t apply for 190 as I am only eligible for NSW and I don’t want to move there. But i’ll do it if it’s my last resort. Do you guys think I should apply for 190?



ANZSCO: 233513
Occupation: Production and Plant Engineer
Type: Subclass 189
EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2017

Points Breakdown : 
Age - 30
Education - 15+ Australian Study (5) = 20
(PTE) Points - 20


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> Hi guys
> 
> What is my chance of getting an invitation before March 2018 for 233513 Production and Plant engineer, 189 with 70 points? I submitted EOI on 27th Nov 2017. My visa ends in March and with EOIs backing up for last few months due to reduced invites, I am not sure when I’lol be invited.
> 
> ...


You will get in the invitation in a round or the next after that..Be ready collecting all the documents so that you can lodge asap and take some bridging visa or something to make your life easy..


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

*Pathpk*



kinnu369 said:


> You will get in the invitation in a round or the next after that..Be ready collecting all the documents so that you can lodge asap and take some bridging visa or something to make your life easy..


Thanks! I'll start getting preparing the documents. All these reduced invites are a bit unnerving.


ANZSCO: 233513
Occupation: Production and Plant Engineer
Type: Subclass 189
EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2017

Points Breakdown : 
Age - 30
Education - 15+ Australian Study (5) = 20
(PTE) Points - 20


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*

Got my english improved, now 70 on 189 for non-prorata electrical draftperson 3123-11, DOE 16/11. How great is my chance to get invited this month? My point score of age is burning down. 
Thank heaps. Any advice would be appreciated. 
PS: have been waiting since first submission last June on 60 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Until either DIBP publishes the schedule on their website or the invitation round occurs, no one knows for certain. Based on recent months, it will probably be on Dec. 6th (with the second round probably on Dec. 20th), but this is just a guess.




Any more clues to verify the dates yet? The iscah news page has been silent since last round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mmtee said:


> Any more clues to verify the dates yet? The iscah news page has been silent since last round


Nobody will know until DIBP publishes the dates on their website, so the best place to monitor is here: SkillSelect under Next Invitation Rounds.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

According to DIBP: It's badly raining in Australia so skillselect website has been temporarily down and waiting to clear those water particles from Immigration building. 
December rounds will be announced SHORTLY!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello Experts,

I have a friend, who wants to know if his profile is eligible for Australia immigration, we are getting mixed opinions from different Consultants.

He has completed Grad + Post Grad in Correspondence, this is what we feel is negative in his profile.

Below are his details : 

Age 29 Yrs - 
Qualification(Correspondence) - Bachelors of Arts (2014) and MBA(2017) 
Work Experience 11 Yrs in IT industry as Computer and Network Engineer (263111) - 
If He Scores 79+ in all Modules - 

Please suggest if we should go for ACS? Or He is not an eligible for Australia?

Thanks 
Kenith


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

kenith said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have a friend, who wants to know if his profile is eligible for Australia immigration, we are getting mixed opinions from different Consultants.
> 
> ...


I am in no way an expert on this, but here's my 2 cents:

Only DIBP can say if one is eligible or not for Australia. Also, an ACS assessment is required if you are applying as a Computer and Network Engineer (263111)

1. Age (29) is good (25-32), will get him max points (30 pts)

2. Qualification is a Bachelors/Masters degree. *If* ACS finds this comparable to an AQF Degree then he should get decent points, if not you can apply for RPL (15 pts)

3. Experience is 11 years. 
- BUT his degree is not ICT related and his Bachelors degree was only finished in 2014. It means that only the experience after 2014 would be credited.
- He _may_ be assessed as ICT minor NOT closely related to the nominated occupation OR a Non-ICT Diploma or higher with no ICT content via RPL and get 6-8 years deduction. 
- He will get 0 yrs for experience. (0 points)

4. If he scores 79+ in all modules, then that's great. (20 points)

With these scenarios, your friend should get 60-65 points. :wave:


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

I applied for developer programmer code on 2 dec with 70 points, any idea when shall I probably get the invite for 189? this year or may be next?

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

mk201214 said:


> I applied for developer programmer code on 2 dec with 70 points, any idea when shall I probably get the invite for 189? this year or may be next?
> 
> Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


Hopefully during the 2nd round this december or during the 1st round next january. Best case would be this upcoming 1st round for december


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> Hopefully during the 2nd round this december or during the 1st round next january


Thank you.....in jan my points would be 75 with exp addition

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

mk201214 said:


> Thank you.....in jan my points would be 75 with exp addition
> 
> Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


That's great!


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> That's great!


Whn is the nxt round any guess? sorry but i m not familiar with these timings

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

mk201214 said:


> Whn is the nxt round any guess? sorry but i m not familiar with these timings


Hmm.. people say it's on Dec 6 and 20-something. 

But DIBP has not updated the SKillSelect page, so it's only a guess.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

dashboard89 said:


> Hmm.. people say it's on Dec 6 and 20-something.
> 
> But DIBP has not updated the SKillSelect page, so it's only a guess.


I keep wondering why DIBP has a change in their service.

They were never like this before.
Kind of worries me a lot!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I keep wondering why DIBP has a change in their service.
> 
> They were never like this before.
> Kind of worries me a lot!


Probably a change in policies, system, people, etc. It could be anything.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

seriously? how do they determine 190 invites for NSW? is it like 189 going through a set pattern or random pick and choose?

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> Probably a change in policies, system, people, etc. It could be anything.


dibp has not yet posted their november results

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> seriously? how do they determine 190 invites for NSW? is it like 189 going through a set pattern or random pick and choose?
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


I think each state determines who to pick for 190 and each state has a different criteria depending on the occupation they need.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

mk201214 said:


> dibp has not yet posted their november results
> 
> Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


yeah, they are a bit slow on posting results.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

dashboard89 said:


> I think each state determines who to pick for 190 and each state has a different criteria depending on the occupation they need.


what do you reckon the chances are for 70 points engineering technologist? 20 in English?.. did any engineering technologist even get invited this year? 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

I keep wondering if I would get invited within this financial year or get pushed to next financial year.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I keep wondering why DIBP has a change in their service.
> 
> They were never like this before.
> Kind of worries me a lot!
> ...


True that...looking at previous 2 years pattern it was pretty straightforward. Now its very unpredictable..desperately waiting for december quota as it would firmly influence my decision to retake PTE for superior score..


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> No invite for me in the November 22nd round.


Have you applied for 189 & 190 both?


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

I am working on the EOI. The checklist states that the police certificate of the applicant as well as of partner and kids (whoever is under 18 years of age) is required.

*Documents for dependents under 18**

For every dependent under 18 who is applying with you provide:

identity documents
proof of your relationship with the dependent such as a birth or marriage certificate
character documents, if applicable.*

and for Partner:

*Documents for your partner**

Provide:

identity documents
documents about your relationship – for example, marriage certificate
character documents, if applicable
documents about other relationships, if applicable
proof that your partner has Functional English.*

My question is that character document or (police certificate) is really required for wife and children?

Regards,
Usman


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Still awaiting invitation for 189
Agricultural scientist. Doe 30/09/17 with 65 points. I applied for state nomination Victoria in first week of August,I got a negative reply in October. I desire to reapply for Victoria state nomination again. I learnt it's after 6 month. But is it 6 month from my previous application i.e August or 6 month from when I get my negative results i.e October. pls help clarify


----------



## aaa7322 (Dec 4, 2017)

*Dec 2?*

Has anyone got invited on 2nd of Dec? It says on the FB page of DIBP that they had invitation rounds on that date.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Still awaiting invitation for 189
> Agricultural scientist. Doe 30/09/17 with 65 points. I applied for state nomination Victoria in first week of August,I got a negative reply in October. I desire to reapply for Victoria state nomination again. I learnt it's after 6 month. But is it 6 month from my previous application i.e August or 6 month from when I get my negative results i.e October. pls help clarify




From the date of outcome letter, i.e. October. IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> seriously? how do they determine 190 invites for NSW? is it like 189 going through a set pattern or random pick and choose?
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk




The criteria are clear but the process is still a myth or at least a myth to me. I haven’t found any reliable source of verification yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> I am working on the EOI. The checklist states that the police certificate of the applicant as well as of partner and kids (whoever is under 18 years of age) is required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well they insist so then so it is. You’re carrying dependants so you’ll need every single supporting document to prove your family is clean and clear. I know it’s harsh but sh*t happened and they are defending their system by deploying more selective requirements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Is the EOI website of SkillSelect down? I can't get to the log in page.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Is the EOI website of SkillSelect down? I can't get to the log in page.




Looks like so. 
Probably rebooting to apply new filter policies for next coming round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Is the EOI website of SkillSelect down? I can't get to the log in page.




Page seems alright at the moment. Could be some different issues rather than what we are thinking of December quota/November round results...:::


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Anxiously waiting for some update on the dibp website.


ANZSCO: 233513
Occupation: Production and Plant Engineer
Type: Subclass 189
EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2017

Points Breakdown : 
Age Points - 30
Education Points - 15 + Australia Study (5) = 20
English Points - 20


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Anxiety getting more tense. DIBP website has been silent since the second round of October. Iscah news page is also quiet since the last round of November. 
Any other sources are you guys reading from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Seniors,

Going by the previous years trends, do you think DIBP will send out invites even in Jan/Feb?

Thanks.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Seniors,
> 
> Going by the previous years trends, do you think DIBP will send out invites even in Jan/Feb?
> 
> Thanks.


Based on the SkillSelect website, they gave out invites for January and February this year. 

They would likely send out invites for Jan/Feb next year.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

dashboard89 said:


> Based on the SkillSelect website, they gave out invites for January and February this year.
> 
> They would likely send out invites for Jan/Feb next year.


Thanks dashboard89!


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

I hope there wouldn't be any abnormalities and push through with the Rounds tomorrow. Wish you luck everyone.


----------



## trevor.trinh (Nov 27, 2017)

aaa7322 said:


> Has anyone got invited on 2nd of Dec? It says on the FB page of DIBP that they had invitation rounds on that date.


I saw that post too but it was shortly taken down.
I believe it should be tomorrow 6th Dec.
I am as clueless as you are though.

good luck to all of us


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

trevor.trinh said:


> I saw that post too but it was shortly taken down.
> I believe it should be tomorrow 6th Dec.
> I am as clueless as you are though.
> 
> good luck to all of us


Do you mind me asking did they post that on their official account?


----------



## trevor.trinh (Nov 27, 2017)

jnjavierus said:


> Do you mind me asking did they post that on their official account?


Yep, it was with their official account. I am certain as i did scroll through whole to read other stuffs as well.


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

trevor.trinh said:


> Yep, it was with their official account. I am certain as i did scroll through whole to read other stuffs as well.


Maybe they just mistyped the December 2 and it should've been December 6 but anyway thank you and I hope there would be a good number of invitation this December 6.


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

trevor.trinh said:


> Yep, it was with their official account. I am certain as i did scroll through whole to read other stuffs as well.




Yeah Thats correct... even i ve seen the announcment of December 2 on their facebook page...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svramesh02 (Sep 1, 2017)

Regarding the facebook post which says next invitation is on 2nd December. Please note that it is an old post which is posted in year 2013.


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

svramesh02 said:


> Regarding the facebook post which says next invitation is on 2nd December. Please note that it is an old post which is posted in year 2013.


Now that makes sense.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

New Zealand visa applicants to affect 189 invitations in 2017/18 even more than expected - Iscah

According to ISCAH there will be only 800-900 invitations per round.


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> New Zealand visa applicants to affect 189 invitations in 2017/18 even more than expected - Iscah
> 
> According to ISCAH there will be only 800-900 invitations per round.


I really hope this isn't the case


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> New Zealand visa applicants to affect 189 invitations in 2017/18 even more than expected - Iscah
> 
> According to ISCAH there will be only 800-900 invitations per round.


I have to say that escalated quickly.


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> New Zealand visa applicants to affect 189 invitations in 2017/18 even more than expected - Iscah
> 
> According to ISCAH there will be only 800-900 invitations per round.


Isn't 189 NZ a separate class of VISA altogether from the 189 Point test scheme?


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Isn't 189 NZ a separate class of VISA altogether from the 189 Point test scheme?


I think it is a different process only but the number of people eligible is being subtracted from the same stream.


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All,

I am filling EOI and have few questions - Need urgent help.

I got 2 work experience as given below my agent says its not relevant. I have got acs completion done which they agreed both are relevant. Also as per acs education is equivalent to australian standard but agents says no.

work experience 1. Technical support officer
tenure 1 year 7 months

2. Service Desk Analyst - 5 years 1 month

Acs has deducted 2 years and mentioned approved tenure 4 years+

in EOI it has a question if both jobs are relevant for the occupation applied can i mention it as yes?

Please help me.


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

NewHomeAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling EOI and have few questions - Need urgent help.
> 
> ...


if acs says its relevant, you can say yes.

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

This is not the correct thread for this question buddy. 

Also please provide complete information and post such questions in separate threads for quicker response. But, you should always go with what ACS says.




NewHomeAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling EOI and have few questions - Need urgent help.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

mk201214 said:


> if acs says its relevant, you can say yes.
> 
> Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk



Thank you.


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm very anxious about tomorrow, especially now with the new information about New Zealand. 
My WHV expires at the end of the month and I was really hoping for a Xmas miracle, looking very unlikely now


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

smaikap said:


> This is not the correct thread for this question buddy.
> 
> Also please provide complete information and post such questions in separate threads for quicker response. But, you should always go with what ACS says.


sorry to utilize the space. could not find the correct one. Thank you for your kind advise.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Isn't 189 NZ a separate class of VISA altogether from the 189 Point test scheme?


Not sure. According to ISCAH, they are a part of same class this year(2017-18) and 12000 invitations will be going to NZers.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Can someone please someone assist me with my query...

If I get my skill assessed for 2621, ICT security, is here more chance to get invitation on 65 points?

I am going to India for my marriage, so don't have enough time to prepare for 8 each at the moment. I can go for it after Jan 2018.

I will also have 1 year experience as as an IT analyst/service desk analyst/IT officer in March 2018. So if I get that assessed, do I have to apply for System analyst instead of software engineer? I can have 70 points then.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Can someone please someone assist me with my query...
> 
> If I get my skill assessed for 2621, ICT security, is here more chance to get invitation on 65 points?
> 
> ...


Whatever the job code is on 65 points and you submit just now, it is gonna be a long wait. ISCAH says it will be around 6 months of waiting, possibly more with the recent NZ news.

For overseas work experience, you need at least 3 years of relevant work experience to get points. If it is Australian work, then 1 year would get you 5 points.

Having more points is always better for 189.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Irrespective of iscah speculation s,am optimistic.but is dir going to be a round tomorrow? Why isn't any update from dipb. 65point , agricultural scientist doe 30/09/17 . According to October round results doe was 28/09/17. Any hope of getting invite for me this round


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

With no results/ update provided by DIBP, we can have 3 possibilities at the moment;

1). No round happening tonight. So postponed for next week to maintain 2 rounds in January

If happens automatically;
Then, 

2). 700 quota 

3). 1000 quota


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> With no results/ update provided by DIBP, we can have 3 possibilities at the moment;
> 
> 1). No round happening tonight. So postponed for next week to maintain 2 rounds in January
> 
> ...


Noob here. What is quota 700 and 1000?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Irrespective of iscah speculation s,am optimistic.but is dir going to be a round tomorrow? Why isn't any update from dipb. 65point , agricultural scientist doe 30/09/17 . According to October round results doe was 28/09/17. Any hope of getting invite for me this round



Well it really depends on the caps for non pro. If you get 1000+ caps (which can happen) you will get the invite. You are not quite out of the game yet, however, there is about one month 70 queue also which is built up because of the november 700 only cap. So it is hard to say. Though a lot will argue that anything can happen and after the december round picture will be clean as a whistle. Just an advice: Don't get the champagne bottle ready just yet.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*Including parents in the Subclass 189 visa?*

Guys,

I have submitted EOI and want to include my parents in my visa application for SUbclass 189. Can I include them and how? I heard that the parents can't be added in the application? Need the help.

Regards,
Usman


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI and want to include my parents in my visa application for SUbclass 189. Can I include them and how? I heard that the parents can't be added in the application? Need the help.
> 
> ...


You cannot add parents now as the MoFU have been changed. Only your direct dependents will be a part of your family (Wife and kids).


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> With no results/ update provided by DIBP, we can have 3 possibilities at the moment;
> 
> 1). No round happening tonight. So postponed for next week to maintain 2 rounds in January
> 
> ...


Last month's round everything went unannounced. I am sure there will be a round tonight.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI and want to include my parents in my visa application for SUbclass 189. Can I include them and how? I heard that the parents can't be added in the application? Need the help.
> 
> ...


You heard it right, you can not include your parents 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> You cannot add parents now as the MoFU have been changed. Only your direct dependents will be a part of your family (Wife and kids).


I see. This is really bad.

After you get invite, how did you go for the medical? Were you contacted separately for the medical by the www.border.gov or it was written in the invite? Sorry I just lodged the EOI and wanted to know the next steps. If you can elaborate anything more than what I asked will be beneficial to me.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Last month's round everything went unannounced. I am sure there will be a round tonight.




Well , in this case, we cannot expect higher invitations caps for tonight's round. It should be once again 700 or 1000 per round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

This thread might help you understand the procedure and required documentation.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337



Dimenssionless said:


> I see. This is really bad.
> 
> After you get invite, how did you go for the medical? Were you contacted separately for the medical by the www.border.gov or it was written in the invite? Sorry I just lodged the EOI and wanted to know the next steps. If you can elaborate anything more than what I asked will be beneficial to me.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Well , in this case, we cannot expect higher invitations caps for tonight's round. It should be once again 700 or 1000 per round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am hoping it to be around 1000 or 1250. Nothing more than 1250. Another 21 day gap would seriously put a backlog of 70 and 75 maybe. It is seriously ridiculous, I can't believe how sloppy DIBP is this year. Just post the caps and rounds already please DIBP.Did we have the results for November round yet? One month and still no results. Wow!


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> I see. This is really bad.
> 
> After you get invite, how did you go for the medical? Were you contacted separately for the medical by the www.border.gov or it was written in the invite? Sorry I just lodged the EOI and wanted to know the next steps. If you can elaborate anything more than what I asked will be beneficial to me.



Even before getting the invite also you can go for medicals FYI as it is a different process together.

Firstly, you can log into https://online.immi.gov.au/ and register yourself. Once you login, you will have an option to generate HAP IDs under the medicals section. Don't forget the credentials of the IMMI account. write down somewhere.

Once you generate the HAP IDs, you can call and book a slot in any of the hospital near you using the below link under the panel physician section.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india


Tip: You can go for medicals, if you are certain that invite will be in the next one month (2 invitaiton rounds) as it effect the IED on the visa grant letter.

Meanwhile you can start collecting other documents.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Man this stuff is grim. Gone are days when the invites used to be 1200+ every round. A long road ahead for everyone!


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Its as if the DIBP cannot care less about the plight of people eagerly waiting for a some good news. No stats no numbers, we are left with our own guesswork. Now with ISCAH saying its going to be 800-1000 invites henceforth, I wonder how many applications will get backed up?


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I am hoping it to be around 1000 or 1250. Nothing more than 1250. Another 21 day gap would seriously put a backlog of 70 and 75 maybe. It is seriously ridiculous, I can't believe how sloppy DIBP is this year. Just post the caps and rounds already please DIBP.Did we have the results for November round yet? One month and still no results. Wow!


May I asked when sis you submit your EOI and what is your Total point and for which job code? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi friends. Good luck for tomorrow....


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

what time will the calling start for today ?

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

It's on 6th December, most probably from 10 am

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

nithin.raghav said:


> what time will the calling start for today ?
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


Check after 6:30 PM


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

nithin.raghav said:


> what time will the calling start for today ?
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


When 6th Nov starts in Sydney - i.e. 2400 Hrs Sydney Time.


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello Fellow Members,

Can I expect an invitation in December 1st or second round?

ANZSCO CODE : 263111
189 points : 50
EOI DATE: 20/11/2017


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

nithin.raghav said:


> what time will the calling start for today ?
> 
> Regards,
> nithin


12:00 am aedt


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

kgaurav37 said:


> Hello Fellow Members,
> 
> Can I expect an invitation in December 1st or second round?
> 
> ...


With 50 points you are not qualified for 189...


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Sorry.. total points are 70


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Sorry, Brother. Total points are 70.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

How much will be the percentage of non-pro invitations out of overall quota ?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

kgaurav37 said:


> Hello Fellow Members,
> 
> Can I expect an invitation in December 1st or second round?
> 
> ...


50 points? sorry to ask but how did you qualify?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

kgaurav37 said:


> Sorry.. total points are 70


Make a huge difference 

With the latest information from Iscah with the New Zealander stream, it might take 2-3 rounds, or more.

But hopefully DIBP raise their quote for this round, so maybe you have a spot in this one.


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Originally Posted by kgaurav37 View Post
Hello Fellow Members,

Can I expect an invitation in December 1st or second round?

ANZSCO CODE : 263111
189 points : 70
EOI DATE: 20/11/2017


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Sorry.. It's 70 points


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

jebinson said:


> How much will be the percentage of non-pro invitations out of overall quota ?


Round caps are not out yet morty. Why dont you use your portal gun to find out? There are infinite universe and planets out there.


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

kbangia said:


> 50 points? sorry to ask but how did you qualify?


Sorry dear... typo mistake... it's 70 points.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm not asking for this round, how much will it be usually?
BTW, portal gun is with Rick. Looks like I'm stuck here, until I find a way out.



kbangia said:


> Round caps are not out yet morty. Why dont you use your portal gun to find out? There are infinite universe and planets out there.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

kgaurav37 said:


> Sorry.. It's 70 points


Okay sorry to say chances are low. We are all guessing with 

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Novupdate25th.png

Noobody can say anything after the november rounds. In my opinion definitely not December round. Maybe Jan/feb ish. Also please note Jan will have 21 days gap so only God knows. If I was you I would try and increase my points rather than waiting. 7 months passed and I still didnt get my invite.I was told 2 months maximum. Don't wait and chase, just work hard as perseverance is the only key to success. Good luck.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

jebinson said:


> I'm not asking for this round, how much will it be usually?
> BTW, portal gun is with Rick. Looks like I'm stuck here, until I find a way out.


I made my guesses in previous threads. About 1000 to 1250 from here now. Pro ratas are taking about 966 so if you are a non pro like myself we only get a little feet dip in the pool. Due to accountants increased quota this financial year we are suffering, not to mention the new Zealanders with their 2.4 dependents. Not that anything nice is happening to accountant as well either. Competition has increased at a staggering pace and most of us can't keep up.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Okay sorry to say chances are low. We are all guessing with
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Novupdate25th.png
> 
> Noobody can say anything after the november rounds. In my opinion definitely not December round. Maybe Jan/feb ish. Also please note Jan will have 21 days gap so only God knows. If I was you I would try and increase my points rather than waiting. 7 months passed and I still didnt get my invite.I was told 2 months maximum. Don't wait and chase, just work hard as perseverance is the only key to success. Good luck.


May I ask, what is your point for 189, given that you are waiting for 7 months.

I have 75 points and submitted my EOI early this month. Looking at the responses here, I'm rather nervous. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

That is even worse than I thought, remains of 966/(1000/1250) for non-pros is a joke. Sincerely hope things get better soon.
After this round, I will have to look at hitting PTE once more to increase my chances.



kbangia said:


> I made my guesses in previous threads. About 1000 to 1250 from here now. Pro ratas are taking about 966 so if you are a non pro like myself we only get a little feet dip in the pool. Due to accountants increased quota this financial year we are suffering, not to mention the new Zealanders with their 2.4 dependents. Not that anything nice is happening to accountant as well either. Competition has increased at a staggering pace and most of us can't keep up.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kbangia said:


> I made my guesses in previous threads. About 1000 to 1250 from here now. Pro ratas are taking about 966 so if you are a non pro like myself we only get a little feet dip in the pool. Due to accountants increased quota this financial year we are suffering, not to mention the new Zealanders with their 2.4 dependents. Not that anything nice is happening to accountant as well either. Competition has increased at a staggering pace and most of us can't keep up.


So non pro rata applicants have to wait for longer even if they have 70 or 75 points compared to pro rata ones with same score...hmmm...this is really tiresome...

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> So non pro rata applicants have to wait for longer even if they have 70 or 75 points compared to pro rata ones with same score...hmmm...this is really tiresome...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk




It's not like that bro. While you have same points compared to pro rata, system will definitely check the older DOE and you cannot beat pro people with it as their 70s , 75s DOE is far older than any other non pro rata people. If non pros people start to score 70,75 points, their occupations will non longer be non pro rata. It will fall on pro rata. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I am hoping it to be around 1000 or 1250. Nothing more than 1250. Another 21 day gap would seriously put a backlog of 70 and 75 maybe. It is seriously ridiculous, I can't believe how sloppy DIBP is this year. Just post the caps and rounds already please DIBP.Did we have the results for November round yet? One month and still no results. Wow!




DIBP has been slower than ever. It could be because of low priority given to skillselect compared to any other application ie. citizenship. 
I don't think it is a hard work to just to count no. of invitations sent through skillselect and publish it on website. But still they are struggling. Haha


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> It's not like that bro. While you have same points compared to pro rata, system will definitely check the older DOE and you cannot beat pro people with it as their 70s , 75s DOE is far older than any other non pro rata people. If non pros people start to score 70,75 points, their occupations will non longer be non pro rata. It will fall on pro rata.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand the logic behind the DOE getting into play when same points are on table....but how does the point score be effective to put a non pro rata under pro rata....

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## argopidi (Dec 16, 2016)

hope this is not going to be like November..
wish there will be good news for guys with 65points


----------



## CVT33 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi All, 

Hoping there actually is a round tonight with good numbers coming through.

So previously I had submitted an EOI on 05/10/2017 with 65 points for a non-pro-rata occupation (Civil Engineering). Just out of chance, i decided to double check all my documents only to discover that Engineers Australia have dogged me and classified me as an Engineering Technologist. (I have a BSc (Hons) Civil Engineering degree....not happy about it). So because of this, i have now updated my EOI occupation which puts me into a pro-rata occupation (Other Engineering Professionals).
I have just over 12 months skilled work experience so i'll be getting it assessed by Engineers Australia so i can claim another 5 points to bring the total up to 70, however i probably won't be able to claim this until late Jan.
I am currently in Melbourne and my temporary graduate visa expires in early April.
can someone give me a rough idea if i can receive an ITA before April with the following two scenarios:
1. 65 points - DOE: 05/10/2017
2. 70 points - DOE: End of Jan.

Age: 30 points
Qualification: 15 points
IELTS: 20 points
ANZSCO: 233914

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> DIBP has been slower than ever. It could be because of low priority given to skillselect compared to any other application ie. citizenship.
> I don't think it is a hard work to just to count no. of invitations sent through skillselect and publish it on website. But still they are struggling. Haha



Well i mean seriously it has been a rather infuriating process. Then again, we don't have any rights to complain. Just drink your beer every Tuesday night and hope for the next round.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Well i mean seriously it has been a rather infuriating process. Then again, we don't have any rights to complain. Just drink your beer every Tuesday night and hope for the next round.




That's the good idea mate. I am gonna get Beer now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

CVT33 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hoping there actually is a round tonight with good numbers coming through.
> 
> ...



Engineering Technologist: getting back to 65 is hard in my opinion. 
so option 1. is out of the question. 

Subsequently, option 2, 70 points already has some wait. If you apply in Jan with 70 points. Give or take if all goes well 4-5 months. 
Since your visa is expiring soon I wouldn't suggest PYP I would suggest increasing some points, maybe NAATI in free time? But looks dicy mate.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

*Future invititions*

While comparing previous years data I observed that the DIBP has already sent 3217 less invites this year (till November month). If we add 4000 NZ applicants, I believe there will be no issues for further round caps!! 

Following is the estimation (_Please click the thumbnail image for easy reference_):

Please correct me if I am wrong!!


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> While comparing previous years data I observed that the DIBP has already sent 3217 less invites this year (till November month). If we add 4000 NZ applicants, I believe there will be no issues for further round caps!!
> 
> Following is the estimation:
> 
> ...



This is an even spread year, this year is not like previous years. So dont follow trends, we have not seen a 21 days gap before this. I.e. previous year we had 3 rounds per week. So this math will not reveal any conspiracy. lol


----------



## CVT33 (Oct 25, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Engineering Technologist: getting back to 65 is hard in my opinion.
> so option 1. is out of the question.
> 
> Subsequently, option 2, 70 points already has some wait. If you apply in Jan with 70 points. Give or take if all goes well 4-5 months.
> Since your visa is expiring soon I wouldn't suggest PYP I would suggest increasing some points, maybe NAATI in free time? But looks dicy mate.


Thanks for your feedback...not the feedback i was hoping for but it's appreciated. I'm afraid NAATI is out of the question, English is my only language.

Looks like i'm going to have to go down the route of employer sponsorship under the 457 visa.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> That's the good idea mate. I am gonna get Beer now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry if this is offtopic**

Get Furphy ale if you are around Melbourne or Geelong. Rather, Tasty and cheap one.


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi All,

Is there a round in december-2017? If yes, may I know the dates please? I did visit DIBP website but it still shows November dates and October results.

Regards
Srini


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

*Invition Trends*

Friends,

I have made a table and graph of invition trend. Please click the thumbnail image to view the invition trends.

DIBP has already sent 3217 less invites as compared with last year. If we consider approx 5,000 NZ applicants, we can still expect fair number of invitations in coming rounds!!

I am comparing the trend with last year is because DIBP has kept number of invites same as last year (approx. 31,000).


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

CVT33 said:


> Thanks for your feedback...not the feedback i was hoping for but it's appreciated. I'm afraid NAATI is out of the question, English is my only language.
> 
> Looks like i'm going to have to go down the route of employer sponsorship under the 457 visa.


I am sorry I maybe wrong here. Do not be discouraged. You should go to a registered agent and take their advice. I am not saying there is no chance just hard at this stage with some wait. With God's grace and some hard work you will find your path for sure.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

I’m in similar boat. Submitted EOI on 27th Nov with 70 pts for 233513 production and Plant engineer. My visa expires in March, can’t really increase the points any further. Now with this news of NZ taking the quota I’m unsure what’s going to happen.

ANZSCO: 233513
Occupation: Production and Plant Engineer
Type: Subclass 189
EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2017

Points Breakdown : 
Age Points - 30
Education Points - 15 + Australian Study (5) = 20
English Points - 20


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Sorry if this is offtopic**
> 
> 
> 
> Get Furphy ale if you are around Melbourne or Geelong. Rather, Tasty and cheap one.




Hehe thanks mate. I have already gone for Corona!! I will definitely try next time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Is EOI round going to held today


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Is EOI round going to held today



Yes so far i have a confirmation from ISCAH but not DIBP. I think, Yes!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Yes so far i have a confirmation from ISCAH but not DIBP. I think, Yes!




I am sure having a round tonight will spread happiness to some accountants, auditors and those of 75, 80 pointers people. But for non pros people of 60,65 points like us, we just need round of min 1800-2000 to wake up for racing in this Invitations competition. 
Do you think is it possible to have the round of 1800-2000 tonight mate?? What's you call on it??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

What about non pros with 70 points??? Any chance...Dec 3 is the DOE.

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

abin said:


> What about non pros with 70 points??? Any chance...Dec 3 is the DOE.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


I am also on the same boat, wondering.....

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I am sure having a round tonight will spread happiness to some accountants, auditors and those of 75, 80 pointers people. But for non pros people of 60,65 points like us, we just need round of min 1800-2000 to wake up for racing in this Invitations competition.
> Do you think is it possible to have the round of 1800-2000 tonight mate?? What's you call on it??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well If there is a 1800 round then January will be pretty bad since the average is 1000. I m just hoping to have a round above 1000. 1800 ofcourse will be a jackpot for all non-pro ratas but i m not too sure if it will happen. We discussed this earlier as well. ISCAH predicted more or less the same thing as well.Be optimistic.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> I am sure having a round tonight will spread happiness to some accountants, auditors and those of 75, 80 pointers people. But for non pros people of 60,65 points like us, we just need round of min 1800-2000 to wake up for racing in this Invitations competition.
> Do you think is it possible to have the round of 1800-2000 tonight mate?? What's you call on it??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I think there should be approx. 1000 to 1200 ITAs each round...

DIBP has announced this years quota as 31,000. According to ISCAH, there are approx. 5,000 NZ applicants. However DIBP has released approx. 12,000 invites till date which leaves approx. 14,000 invites {31,000 - 12,000 already released - 5000 NZ applicants = 14,000} for next 7 months! Moreover DIBP releases 700 to 800 invites during May and June months as all Pro-Rata occupation quota reaches to its cap!!

Please refer to the thumbnail image I have made for better clarification...

Cheers!! All the best everyone!!


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

abin said:


> What about non pros with 70 points??? Any chance...Dec 3 is the DOE.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Depends on the Caps. so far there is about almost a month and a half 70 backlog. I would say there is a little chance but then less chances. Maybe in a couple of rounds. 
70 has a fair chance, so hold tight.

If round = 1250 
echo "YES" 
elif round < 1000 
echo = "Wait for next round"

LOL


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Well, I think there should be approx. 1000 to 1200 ITAs each round...
> 
> DIBP has announced this years quota as 31,000. According to ISCAH, there are approx. 5,000 NZ applicants. However DIBP has released approx. 12,000 invites till date which leaves approx. 14,000 invites {31,000 - 12,000 already released - 5000 NZ applicants = 14,000} for next 7 months! Moreover DIBP releases 700 to 800 invites during May and June months as all Pro-Rata occupation quota reaches to its cap!!
> 
> ...


Nice. Good job.Cheers


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kbangia said:


> Depends on the Caps. so far there is about almost a month and a half 70 backlog. I would say there is a little chance but then less chances. Maybe in a couple of rounds.
> 70 has a fair chance, so hold tight.
> 
> If round = 1250
> ...


The best programming code ..lolsss

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

So can we expect a round in the next few mins ? If yes when is it likely to start ?


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> So can we expect a round in the next few mins ? If yes when is it likely to start ?


12.00 AM AEDT mostly


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Any one who got invites please post in this thread with code and points


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Any news about today's round?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

any update fellas ??


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

Seems all eagerly waiting...best of luck to all !!


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

mk201214 said:


> Seems all eagerly waiting...best of luck to all !!


Its never at 12. 

its always around 12:15- 12:30

Relax


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

Still waiting. Will they send an email notification if invited?


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

A couple of months back, i was at 60 points and i was told at 70 points, one could get the invite in very next round. And yet here we are, a month of 70 pointer backlog. Unbelievable !!

DIBP is just messing with us. The invitation round has already started but no clarity on last rounds, how much ceiling is consumed (thanks to NZ) and the capping on the ongoing round....

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Fellas, make sure to include your occupation code, EOI date and points when you get the invite.

I am 263111, 70 pointer, 23 Nov. Will i make it this round? i hardly think so. What do you think?

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Its never at 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It should have started by now mate. Seems like another technical issues occurred 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> It should have started by now mate. Seems like another technical issues occurred
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I don't believe in any technical issue any more...


----------



## nishchay7 (Nov 15, 2017)

No update yet, MyImmiTracker has no update either. Hopefully there are no glitch, will wait for another 30 mins.

261311 - 70 Points EOI - 8th Nov '17


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Well, I don't believe in any technical issue any more...




What can we do rather than listening from
DIBP. It's simple as always that they are keeping their invitations. They must be planning something big!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Can you all relax please. It is never at this time. After 12:15 am


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

No update. Waiting.
_________________________________________
ANZCO: 233513 plant or production eng
POINTS: 70 for 189 Visa
EOI: 9/11/17( dd/mm/year)


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Is it really happening today?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

jebinson said:


> Is it really happening today?


Relax morty 100 percent happening today. Good news just around the corner


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

jebinson said:


> Is it really happening today?


Unfortunatelly, It looks like no round today...


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

CVT33 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hoping there actually is a round tonight with good numbers coming through.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
You will get your invite with 70 in February or in March. But if you want to be assessed as civil engineer, you can re-write your career episodes and if EA will like it, you will be assessed as civil engineer. You can contact cdrsample for help on career episodes. They are good!


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

12:20 now invitations can start any minute now. Keep an eye.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Accountant 16/10 reported. 75 pts.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

:fingerscrossed: 



kbangia said:


> Relax morty 100 percent happening today. Good news just around the corner


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> 12:20 now invitations can start any minute now. Keep an eye.




Damn bro. Where you been yet?? You are so optimistic. Good on you mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> Accountant 16/10 reported. 75 pts.


Nothing is reported on myimmitracker. Where is your source from?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> kbangia said:
> 
> 
> > 12:20 now invitations can start any minute now. Keep an eye.
> ...


It has not happened today.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Nothing is reported on myimmitracker. Where is your source from?


Someone on the accountants thread has reported mate


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

kbangia said:


> Nothing is reported on myimmitracker. Where is your source from?




EOI submitted accountants forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

And I know the person, so it's confirmed.

Too early for people to update immitracker.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*

Thing happened which I was very afraid of!! No round happened today!!

Damn god knows what's happening inside DIBP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

leoujjawal said:


> It has not happened today.


It's either has not happened today or it's again the low number of invitations......damn

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> EOI submitted accountants forum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Doesnt seem like there is a round yet.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Invites have been received in Accounting. So round definitely happened.


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello All,

I submitted the EOI yesterday i.e. 05/12/2017 for Code 261313(Software Engineer). I have total 75 points. Can some of the expert members suggest whether the points are sufficient enough to get the ITA in December'17.

Many Thanks!!


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Except for that one Accountant, there haven't been any other updates.
Looks like it did not happen today!



kbangia said:


> Doesnt seem like there is a round yet.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

g.kaushik03 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I submitted the EOI yesterday i.e. 05/12/2017 for Code 261313(Software Engineer). I have total 75 points. Can some of the expert members suggest whether the points are sufficient enough to get the ITA in December'17.
> 
> Many Thanks!!


Very good score, you should get an invite soon.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Will get invite for sure....iff round happens...

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

That Accountant is a personal contact of mine, so round definitely happened. Although numbers could be low. But decent movement for Accountants, 2 weeks or more. 

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/cases/case-11841



jebinson said:


> Except for that one Accountant, there haven't been any other updates.
> Looks like it did not happen today!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

It's one reported invite for an Accountant with 75 points in the accountant thread, I guess that is the same person who just updated their immiaccount as well...

Does anyone know of anyone else who got invited?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

abin said:


> Will get invite for sure....iff round happens...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Just one lucky accountant got an invite.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

So what options left now....again looooooonggg wait....

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> It's one reported invite for an Accountant with 75 points in the accountant thread, I guess that is the same person who just updated their immiaccount as well...
> 
> Does anyone know of anyone else who got invited?


I cant believe the round happened. No way it did.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Think its safe to say round wont happen tonight. Why? Old God knows.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Seems like DIBP issued one invite this round...lolss

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I cant believe the round happened. No way it did.




No mate. That should be the fake one. Just one person can't be invited alone in the whole 1 round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I cant believe the round happened. No way it did.


It is a little bit strange that we have only seen one reported invite, since we are a lot of people reporting in here and on immiaccount.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

But there are no other updates, could there be invites of that limited numbers?



sumitsagar said:


> That Accountant is a personal contact of mine, so round definitely happened. Although numbers could be low. But decent movement for Accountants, 2 weeks or more.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/cases/case-11841


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

jebinson said:


> But there are no other updates, could there be invites of that limited numbers?


Dears,

No round happen today


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Very good score, you should get an invite soon.


Many Thanks for your quick revert. Let's see whether there would be a draw or not.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Yup....no round....DIBP seems to be on sleeping mode...

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

If it had moved a decent 2 weeks movement, why isn't any other Accountants invited?


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Definitely no round today


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

I honestly don't think there was a round this time...

Usually there are several people in this thread who gets invited and this time, NONE... Very strange with the one accountant.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

I think that DIBP is planning some tremendous changes in visa process.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

All please relax, there is just no round tonight. I don't believe that person is telling the truth.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I think that DIBP is planning some tremendous changes in visa process.


I agree with that.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

kbangia said:


> All please relax, there is just no round tonight. I don't believe that person is telling the truth.


Me neither...


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

kbangia said:


> All please relax, there is just no round tonight. I don't believe that person is telling the truth.


Well, this is only my opinion based on this year trend. I would like to be wrong, but looking at the current situation is it hard to believe in any technical issues.


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks like I made the best decision to also apply for 190 with everything in 189 going like this.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

MartinPlace said:


> I think that DIBP is planning some tremendous changes in visa process.


What probable changes???

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

abin said:


> What probable changes???
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Decreasing the number of rounds or invitations?


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

jnjavierus said:


> Looks like I made the best decision to also apply for 190 with everything in 189 going like this.


I agree with you. I made the same decision. Let's see what the future will bring in terms of 190 visa...


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

abin said:


> What probable changes???
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Probably they will raise the minimum points needed to be qualified for a visa and an official lower invitation quota per year.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

So guys, untill the official announcement by DIBP, it's better not to predict anything anymore. Silence mode of DIBP speaks a lot. So let the 2017 year go and hope the best for 2018. Ready to face 2018 , which might come with tremendous amount of changes. All the best to all of us. Good night!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Dont know WDF is going on.. but something really bad is happening...


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I agree with you. I made the same decision. Let's see what the future will bring in terms of 190 visa...


I already got pre-invite for NSW and just awaiting if I would be able to get ITA with 70+5 points. This round was pretty much my last hope to get a 189 as 70 points for Nursing occupation.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

There is nothing special about today. December invite will happen in align with the previous rounds. Only in November there was a change as they want to limit the invite in 2 rounds. If they would invite tonight then they need to do the same drama of November in January as it will end up in 3 alternate Wednesday. So invite will happen on 13th and 27th.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All

Really disappointing that there are no invitations. Even though there is only one report of an Accountant invite, I think it is quite possible that they did invite 239 accountants as I think they were a round of 239 behind for accountants. Tome will tell if that Accountant invite report was correct - still hoping the full round will happen this week but it looks like it may be delayed a week ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

I think we have to tweet on DIBP account .


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> Really disappointing that there are no invitations. Even though there is only one report of an Accountant invite, I think it is quite possible that they did invite 239 accountants as I think they were a round of 239 behind for accountants. Tome will tell if that Accountant invite report was correct - still hoping the full round will happen this week but it looks like it may be delayed a week ?
> 
> ...


Whatever is happening within DIBP they should resolve it as soon as possible. Maybe also shedding some light to people like us waiting for information from them. They are 1 month late in everything.


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

abin said:


> Yup....no round....DIBP seems to be on sleeping mode...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Sleeping from Past one month.......


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

lamborgini said:


> Sleeping from Past one month.......


DIBP is in hibernation...


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Wonder what is even happening with DIBP.. No updates at all from their end. They'd reply back with a standard email template which is not even close to the query we ask them....wont respond on their official fb page..I really wish if there were alternate modes of getting in touch with them from where we all would get a reliable info. They should atleast keep us updated on what is even happening there..basic courtesy to the applicants out here!!fed up of this crap


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have several accountants invited 80 points, 75 points up to Oct 15 2017.

But no other invitations for any other occupations


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> I have several accountants invited 80 points, 75 points up to Oct 15 2017.
> 
> But no other invitations for any other occupations


Source? Nothing on Immitracker


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Any idea why there was no round today??

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

abin said:


> Any idea why there was no round today??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Probably they are still in hibernation as said earlier. Lol.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

jnjavierus said:


> Probably they are still in hibernation as said earlier. Lol.


That's truth!


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Am just sick and tired of dis whole stuff.we aren't treated like humans with feelings and intellect.sorry to say , we r treated like animals.no reason,no preinformation,we r not carried along,. Just sick n tired.hope dashed, expectation postponed makes d human heart very sick


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> Really disappointing that there are no invitations. Even though there is only one report of an Accountant invite, I think it is quite possible that they did invite 239 accountants as I think they were a round of 239 behind for accountants. Tome will tell if that Accountant invite report was correct - still hoping the full round will happen this week but it looks like it may be delayed a week ?
> 
> ...





kirk1031 said:


> I have several accountants invited 80 points, 75 points up to Oct 15 2017.
> 
> But no other invitations for any other occupations


Yes,Apparently Tony & kirk saying, they've invited only for accountants(May be ~239 invites).
The round which dedicated for Accountants.. 
Lets hope for the best for next rounds.. as always..


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Moncouer said:


> Am just sick and tired of dis whole stuff.we aren't treated like humans with feelings and intellect.sorry to say , we r treated like animals.no reason,no preinformation,we r not carried along,. Just sick n tired.hope dashed, expectation postponed makes d human heart very sick


Absolutely.....seems like time to look for other options.....Australia doesn't seem to be much interested in immigrants and skill set comming along with them...

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

jnjavierus said:


> Probably they are still in hibernation as said earlier. Lol.


Their hibernation is resulting in pollination of our tensions and frustration

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarmanKaur (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm waiting for the ITA for 189visa with 70 points:

Age: 30 points
Experience: 5 Points
Education: 15 points
PTE: 20 points

ANZCO: 261313
DOE: November 23,2017

I wanted to know if I go for 190 as well and update my EOI; at this point, will it change my DOE??
I'm kinda confused regarding this!
Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 75L, 66R, 65S, 67W --10 points 
Experience 15 points
Total 70 Points

EOI Submiited for 189 (22-Nov-2017)

Awaiting ITA
Need your expert advice , What are the chances of getting Invite with 70 Points for (189 SubClass) tomorrow 6th Dec 2017.?


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

If they hv invited 239 accountants which mean they r in the process of fixing things which went wrong couple of months ago ans they r coming on track which is a good sign hopefully good things to come up


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda (Nov 29, 2017)

Yes yes yes !!! Got the invite :dance:

189 --- Points 80..


----------



## HarmanKaur (Dec 5, 2017)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Yes yes yes !!! Got the invite :dance:
> 
> 189 --- Points 80..


Congratulations!


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda (Nov 29, 2017)

HarmanKaur said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks !! :yo:


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Yes yes yes !!! Got the invite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, congratulations! Can you please share the DOE and ANZ code?? Thanks.


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Yes yes yes !!! Got the invite :dance:
> 
> 189 --- Points 80..


Congrats.

Then I presume that this 6th December invites were for missed invites during October for Accountants as mentioned in the link earlier,

http://www.iscah.com/accountant-skill-select-update/

So we can have some hope that best is yet to come.


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda (Nov 29, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> Hey, congratulations! Can you please share the DOE and ANZ code?? Thanks.


Thanks! Filed EOI on Nov 22. ANZ code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda (Nov 29, 2017)

JHubble said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Then I presume that this 6th December invites were for missed invites during October for Accountants as mentioned in the link earlier,
> 
> ...



I am an ICT Business Analyst. No Clue what the Accountants deal was


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> pawan.chitta said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, congratulations! Can you please share the DOE and ANZ code?? Thanks.
> ...


I hope you don't mind sharing the time invitation email sent to you at what time, thanks


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda (Nov 29, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> I hope you don't mind sharing the time invitation email sent to you at what time, thanks


Received it at 6:46 pm IST. But checked the mail only at 11..


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> pawan.chitta said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you don't mind sharing the time invitation email sent to you at what time, thanks
> ...


Thanks for information


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Any one with 261313 cod invites today?


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> Any one with 261313 cod invites today?


I submitted the EOI yesterday for Code 261313. Total points are 75,haven't received invitation.


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

g.kaushik03 said:


> I submitted the EOI yesterday for Code 261313. Total points are 75,haven't received invitation.


You will get the invite very soon.. dont worry... :cool2:


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

#189---- Any invites for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) during Dec 5th or 6th???
Total points 70
EOI lodged: Nov 7th 2017
Invite: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

your response is highly appreciated!!!


----------



## hydaspirant (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi All,

Should my age be a concern while applying for Visa or during EOI submitting? I have full points for my age and worried if i might lose 5 points as I will be 34years on 20-02-2018. I have submitted my EOI on Nov 7th 2017.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

hydaspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Should my age be a concern while applying for Visa or during EOI submitting? I have full points for my age and worried if i might lose 5 points as I will be 34years on 20-02-2018. I have submitted my EOI on Nov 7th 2017.


Aren’t full points for age given to 25-32 yrs?


----------



## HarmanKaur (Dec 5, 2017)

HarmanKaur said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm waiting for the ITA for 189visa with 70 points:
> 
> ...


Any Answer to this query????


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

HarmanKaur said:


> Any Answer to this query????


You will have to apply for a separate EOI for 190.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

kbangia said:


> Source? Nothing on Immitracker


My owner applicants


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Conspiracy: some high pointers were manually picked last night to compensate the loophole incident back in September before the coming round in few days time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishchay7 (Nov 15, 2017)

So I guess it's safe to say now no round happened except for those missing accountants one. I guess if this is the case it's a good sign as they've cleared the Accountants and hopefully will run 2 rounds this month (13th and 27th Dec) to avoid running 3 rounds in Jan (10th and 24th?).

Good luck to all, hope we see some update on SkillSelect which will clear all our doubts.

261311 - 70 Points, EOI - 8th Nov '17


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Conspiracy: some high pointers were manually picked last night to compensate the loophole incident back in September before the coming round in few days time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It is a very good move by DIBP, isn't it?? 

I had already predicted that there won't be round on 6th December to ensure 2 rounds in January. Now probability is there is a high chance of full round happening tonight as first round of November was delayed by 1 day. Otherwise, next Wednesday has to be the invitation round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> It is a very good move by DIBP, isn't it??
> 
> I had already predicted that there won't be round on 6th December to ensure 2 rounds in January. Now probability is there is a high chance of full round happening tonight as first round of November was delayed by 1 day. Otherwise, next Wednesday has to be the invitation round.
> 
> ...


It's really hard to know what to think. My visa is expiring at the end of the month and unfortunately I couldn't take the chance in hoping for more invites, or more rounds in December so I've applied for a student visa.

I can't understand why DIBP don't release dates, number of invitations etc BEFORE or AFTER each round. What difference does it make letting us know this information.
It's very disheartening and plays with your mental health.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> It is a very good move by DIBP, isn't it??
> 
> I had already predicted that there won't be round on 6th December to ensure 2 rounds in January. Now probability is there is a high chance of full round happening tonight as first round of November was delayed by 1 day. Otherwise, next Wednesday has to be the invitation round.
> 
> ...




Well I guess it would be the only possible resolution to balance the pool and protect their system while no solution has been found to counter the fake EOI issue. Who knows how many more there are in the pool. 
Although it is still conspiracy talk, I do hope it is true as it may ease off anxiety of the pool. The whole world (EOI pool) is being flipped up side down because of the silence of the lamb (DIBP). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Well I guess it would be the only possible resolution to balance the pool and protect their system while no solution has been found to counter the fake EOI issue. Who knows how many more there are in the pool.
> Although it is still conspiracy talk, I do hope it is true as it may ease off anxiety of the pool. The whole world (EOI pool) is being flipped up side down because of the silence of the lamb (DIBP).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The silence of the lamb: LOL.

Let's say there is a technical problem, we should be notified. 1 and half month is a lot of time to tell us. My visa is expiring in December and I am deeply affected by this nuisance. On the contrary, they are increasing time gaps, why? 
Let's assume accountants were invited with their full caps because of fake EOIs in September, the question is why are others not. We are genuine and it was not our mistake. Why are we paying for their mistakes? Sadly no one can still answer my questions. DIBP is a joke, So many dramas. Seriously, I have never been in so much anxiety in my life.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Code 261311 Analyst Programmer
> Age 30 points
> Degree 15 points
> PTE-A 75L, 66R, 65S, 67W --10 points
> ...


June 2018


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

abin said:


> Absolutely.....seems like time to look for other options.....Australia doesn't seem to be much interested in immigrants and skill set comming along with them...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


All they want is junkie and not humans like well educated master degree they want junkies only


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

kbangia said:


> The silence of the lamb: LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, my friend. Not only you have those questions. The biggest question is the integrity of the system. It has been proven in the past decade the ineffectiveness and while trying to rectify their own problems, they eventually end up with fending off the genuine skilled immigrants in the process. Better kill all than miss one, I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benbai (Sep 20, 2017)

Hey there! Since my australian visa will expire and DIBP has been acting like bogan, i will have to wait offshore. Can anyone pls tell me if i need change any details in EOI ? Thanks~


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Benbai said:


> Hey there! Since my australian visa will expire and DIBP has been acting like bogan, i will have to wait offshore. Can anyone pls tell me if i need change any details in EOI ? Thanks~




Nothing. Someone corrects me if I’m wrong. The only thing change is your paperwork if got invited as there will be police check from overseas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

ISCAH facebook post:

Skill Select 6th December 2017 -
Very little data around for this at the moment.
It looks like it went ahead with either just a few Accountants invited or a very low number of total invites, less than 700 probably.
We will update as soon as we can get more info. If you have details of any 189 invites please email them direct to us at [email protected]

Less than 700. I am sure it is less the 100. Who got invited except one 75 and few 80s.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

kbangia said:


> ISCAH facebook post:
> 
> Skill Select 6th December 2017 -
> Very little data around for this at the moment.
> ...




Up to this moment the news is on iscah facebook, not on its website yet. That might be also from collecting information from this forum as well. We have already acknowledged via posts in this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Guys, do you have any idea about real number of invites and invites on immitracker?
Is it around 5 times of immitracker invites in real world?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

IMG_SL said:


> Guys, do you have any idea about real number of invites and invites on immitracker?
> Is it around 5 times of immitracker invites in real world?


Till now only one 75 has claimed spot on the entire myimmitracker which was an accountant. Some say there were some 80s too. 

I have written to other on myimmitracker particularly the accountants before 15/10/2017. Noone has replied. 

I also wrote to the guy who claimed that 75 spot last night and so did many others. He has not replied yet either, I am sure he is misleading others. Dont know who is circulating this news that there was a round, noone is stepping in front.


----------



## HDF (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi there,
Based on Iscah updated message, 

We have seen invites for Accountant at 75 points for both EOIs of the 13th (emailed to us) and 16th October 2017 (online).

So, maybe the mentioned guy is not misleading mate!


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Till now only one 75 has claimed spot on the entire myimmitracker which was an accountant. Some say there were some 80s too.
> 
> I have written to other on myimmitracker particularly the accountants before 15/10/2017. Noone has replied.
> 
> I also wrote to the guy who claimed that 75 spot last night and so did many others. He has not replied yet either, I am sure he is misleading others. Dont know who is circulating this news that there was a round, noone is stepping in front.


There were few other Accountants who also claimed that they got invites yesterday. And there was a ICT guy with 80pts who claimed that he invite as well.
I beleive there were invites but it was just to a handful.

As Ramramram222 mentioned in his post, it could be similar to last month, some got invited a day earlier.
Full round might happen today, as first round was delayed by one day last month. Or it might happen on 13th.


----------



## HDF (Dec 6, 2017)

jebinson said:


> There were few other Accountants who also claimed that they got invites yesterday. And there was a ICT guy with 80pts who claimed that he invite as well.
> I beleive there were invites but it was just to a handful.
> 
> As Ramramram222 mentioned in his post, it could be similar to last month, some got invited a day earlier.
> Full round might happen today, as first round was delayed by one day last month. Or it might happen on 13th.


The only thing that we can do is just waiting for DIBP to publish the November results and December rounds


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

This is crazy


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

HDF said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Based on Iscah updated message,
> 
> ...




If it was the other way around that iscah collected info by reading the misleading guy’s post right in here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi All,

I have two questions :

1. I had initially submitted my EOI (189) with 60 points on 27Jun 2017 and then updated it with 70 points on 27 nov 2017. What are the chances of getting invited in December rounds?
Job code is 261313 (Software engineer)

2. I am the primary applicant and my husband is a dependent for whom I have claimed 5 points. He has stayed in Australia for 14 months. Do we need to get his PCC done from Australia as well?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

kbangia said:


> Till now only one 75 has claimed spot on the entire myimmitracker which was an accountant. Some say there were some 80s too.
> 
> I have written to other on myimmitracker particularly the accountants before 15/10/2017. Noone has replied.
> 
> I also wrote to the guy who claimed that 75 spot last night and so did many others. He has not replied yet either, I am sure he is misleading others. Dont know who is circulating this news that there was a round, noone is stepping in front.


One person in this forum claimed he got invited. 
He claimed to be ICT BA with 80 pts.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=13700442

But I'm also confused on current situation.


----------



## HDF (Dec 6, 2017)

mmtee said:


> If it was the other way around that iscah collected info by reading the misleading guy’s post right in here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe, maybe not. Only DIBP knows. That's why I mentioned we should wait to see the official info from them


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

jebinson said:


> There were few other Accountants who also claimed that they got invites yesterday. And there was a ICT guy with 80pts who claimed that he invite as well.
> I beleive there were invites but it was just to a handful.
> 
> As Ramramram222 mentioned in his post, it could be similar to last month, some got invited a day earlier.
> Full round might happen today, as first round was delayed by one day last month. Or it might happen on 13th.


Okay yes I read the post. I believe that there was a round. I havnt heard any ICT guy who got an invite yet. 

First and foremost, DIBP will not update their website or their notification.They have last months updates first. They are literally 1 and half month off track. The website says 18 oct was the last round proving their competency to keep up to date. 

Secondly, Why should one not worry if this was a round then we have to wait for 2 weeks round? Why are we assuming there will be a round tonight and for the matter of fact next week. What is wrong with DIBP.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Seems like dibp has given on providing clear, concise info. We just have on assumptions and speculations now.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Clearly DIBP has an obligation towards applicants to let them know what has happened and why. If they can't pace up with the movement they need to stop or change this silly game of processing

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

abin said:


> Clearly DIBP has an obligation towards applicants to let them know what has happened and why. If they can't pace up with the movement they need to stop or change this silly game of processing
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


If you call them, they put you on hold for several minutes and they say everything will be posted on the website.
If you email them they say everything will be posted on the website.
If you facebook them they say everything will be posted on the website.

And nothing is posted on the website. So annoying :mad2:


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

They can't even manage their website itself leave alone the immigration process....always technical glitch...a revamp to the whole of DIBP process is inevitable as there are many fake EOI blocking the genuine ones too which as of now for DIBP it's difficult to filter out...

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*

Hi guys,

I got the reply of an email I had sent to Skillselect last week, regarding the December quota and November rounds results. They wrote me in Bold and RED letters as "UNCLASSIFIED".

I just wanna reply them; GO TO HELL, though I can't.

It's all well planned one. It seems like there is a doubt of having round next week as well unless we get announcements from DIBP.

All the best to everyone. All I can say, RELAX and WAIT .........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*

......


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got the reply of an email I had sent to Skillselect last week, regarding the December quota and November rounds results. They wrote me in Bold and RED letters as "UNCLASSIFIED".
> 
> ...


What was the full reply.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

I have lodged my EOI yesterday under 262112 at 70 points. I guess today there is an invite round. Has anyone got the invite yet?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> I have lodged my EOI yesterday under 262112 at 70 points. I guess today there is an invite round. Has anyone got the invite yet?


It happened already and we don't know the exact number of invitations released 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

abin said:


> Absolutely.....seems like time to look for other options.....Australia doesn't seem to be much interested in immigrants and skill set comming along with them...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Seems they are indirectly saying that , Australia is closing their gates for migrates . It is the time to look for alternates , instead of wasting our valuable time .


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> What was the full reply.




The full reply was just " UNCLASSIFIED" mate.

They cannot be bothered to write more.

Bunch of lazy fcuks are working inside DIBP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> The full reply was just " UNCLASSIFIED" mate.
> 
> They cannot be bothered to write more.
> 
> ...


OMG


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> The full reply was just " UNCLASSIFIED" mate.
> 
> They cannot be bothered to write more.
> 
> ...


 Cant believe you got an email saying just unclassified. Well all the replies that I have got from them have a subject of UNCLASSIFIED so i think maybe they forgot to reply. You should reply back to them saying there is nothing in the email and possibly do that in high priority. I wrote to them last night so hoping to get a reply from them in a week if I am lucky.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> It happened already and we don't know the exact number of invitations released
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Any idea how to check your passport and residential detail on the EOI account? I had created this account in 2016 and I have forgotten what details I have updated? Also, while filing the EOI, it never asked me for the passport or address details. So confused. I tried emailing technical support, but got an automated response.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> Any idea how to check your passport and residential detail on the EOI account? I had created this account in 2016 and I have forgotten what details I have updated? Also, while filing the EOI, it never asked me for the passport or address details. So confused. I tried emailing technical support, but got an automated response.


You can just login to EOI account and click edit EOI for changing the details. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Cant believe you got an email saying just unclassified. Well all the replies that I have got from them have a subject of UNCLASSIFIED so i think maybe they forgot to reply. You should reply back to them saying there is nothing in the email and possibly do that in high priority. I wrote to them last night so hoping to get a reply from them in a week if I am lucky.




Nah mate. It's a reply of my email. I can see they have well written UNCLASSIFIED. 

There is no meaning to ask once again that why it is unclassified cause they are not gonna reply back. So leave it like it is. We will know everything once they publish it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> You can just login to EOI account and click edit EOI for changing the details.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I get update EOI only - no edit. And update EOI only takes me to the pages for updating my expression of interest lodged. I do not get residential or passport details here. I want to check the details I subkitted while creating this account.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Nah mate. It's a reply of my email. I can see they have well written UNCLASSIFIED.
> 
> There is no meaning to ask once again that why it is unclassified cause they are not gonna reply back. So leave it like it is. We will know everything once they publish it.
> 
> ...


Waiting for last 2 months.


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

So its official, gate closed for 65 pointers.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

kbangia said:


> If you call them, they put you on hold for several minutes and they say everything will be posted on the website.
> 
> If you email them they say everything will be posted on the website.
> 
> ...




Stay calm bro, everything will be posted on the website 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

plagenor said:


> June 2018




Are you sure June 2018. I think you mist be saying Jan 2018. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Are you sure June 2018. I think you mist be saying Jan 2018.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




70 points in this sheet saying 1 month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

For those wanting to know about invitations sent out today (06/12):

Skill Select 6th December 2017 - Iscah


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> For those wanting to know about invitations sent out today (06/12):
> 
> Skill Select 6th December 2017 - Iscah




It’s not sent out, still a guess. We’ve been talking about the same content since early morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

sanjoe88 said:


> So its official, gate closed for 65 pointers.


Not only 65 pointers but every one . Who are intended to migrate


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

lamborgini said:


> Not only 65 pointers but every one . Who are intended to migrate


WHy do you say it is closed for everyone? They are sending invites, we all are just speculating. Let us wait for DIBP to officially state the invites sent.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

And, Why do you say that? What is the source of your information?



lamborgini said:


> Not only 65 pointers but every one . Who are intended to migrate


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

mmtee said:


> It’s not sent out, still a guess. We’ve been talking about the same content since early morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I *did not say* it was sent out. I said that if you *want to know* (like myself) you can have a clue by looking at there!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Waiting for last 2 months.




I have the same frustration mate. My colleague had applied just 3 week before me on 14 June on 60 points and now he is PR. And me here is still looking for December, November quota. You can believe how frustrating it is to see own friend holding PR and hanging around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMAusMig (Dec 6, 2017)

myimmitracker.com reports 3 invites on 6/12/2017 and all three for Accountants. Filter by Status = "Invited" and sort "Invited" column in descending order.


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have the same frustration mate. My colleague had applied just 3 week before me on 14 June on 60 points and now he is PR. And me here is still looking for December, November quota. You can believe how frustrating it is to see own friend holding PR and hanging around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I friend of mine has submitted EOI early October, got invited next day and got PR yesterday (70 pointer like myself). I am honestly not frustrated, I am very happy with his achievement. 

Jealousy and frustration will not help you out!


----------



## SMAusMig (Dec 6, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> I friend of mine has submitted EOI early October, got invited next day and got PR yesterday (70 pointer like myself). I am honestly not frustrated, I am very happy with his achievement.
> 
> Jealousy and frustration will not help you out!


I think the frustration is more with not having filed an EOI earlier. For example, a month ago, a software engineer would get an invite in the next round with 70 points but based on current trend and ISCAH projection a 70 pointer may have to wait for more than 7 months.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> I friend of mine has submitted EOI early October, got invited next day and got PR yesterday (70 pointer like myself). I am honestly not frustrated, I am very happy with his achievement.
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy and frustration will not help you out!




Mate If I have 70 points like you, I would have been off for Europe tour by now. 70 points in Non pros is like visa guaranteed scheme so it's fair enough for you to not to be frustrated while having 70 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi,

How can I get my partner skills 5 points, if I am applying for 189 visa (Code - ANZSCO 261313) if - 
1. She had given PTE & scored more than 50 in all sections
2. She has done Masters of Commerce & have 3 years of relevant experience. But skill assessment not yet done so far.
3. Under age 50 years.

In this case does my wife need an assessment to be done. Is it mandatory so that I can get 5 points?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Mate If I have 70 points like you, I would have been off for Europe tour by now. 70 points in Non pros is like visa guaranteed scheme so it's fair enough for you to not to be frustrated while having 70 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't look back, look forward. We cannot change the past. We will be alright, keep positive and optimistic. Your trip to Europe has just been pushed back a bit.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> I friend of mine has submitted EOI early October, got invited next day and got PR yesterday (70 pointer like myself). I am honestly not frustrated, I am very happy with his achievement.
> 
> Jealousy and frustration will not help you out!


You can surely be happy for your friend and frustrated at your own status. Both cab peacefully coexist 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Mate If I have 70 points like you, I would have been off for Europe tour by now. 70 points in Non pros is like visa guaranteed scheme so it's fair enough for you to not to be frustrated while having 70 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know the feels. I should have given PTE before and got my desired score. Instead, I procrastinated, went to burning man and procrastinated a little more. Now gave it 2 weeks ago and even though I got 90 90 90 R 86 I feel it is too late. FYI the score went from 60 to 75 in less than 3 months. Now I feel even though I have 75 I won't get my invite before my visa finishes in December end. Tragedy has struck.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

I got a reply back from DIBP

ME: Nothing has been published on the website. No round also happened today, I have one month left on my visa. Can you please confirm when is the next round happening. I and many others are struggling to find information so please reply.

REPLY: The Department will publish invitation round information to the web shortly.


"SHORTLY" Oh no, not again!


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I know the feels. I should have given PTE before and got my desired score. Instead, I procrastinated, went to burning man and procrastinated a little more. Now gave it 2 weeks ago and even though I got 90 90 90 R 86 I feel it is too late. FYI the score went from 60 to 75 in less than 3 months. Now I feel even though I have 75 I won't get my invite before my visa finishes in December end. Tragedy has struck.


I guess we should just wait till something official comes out of DIBP. This tends being published are asked on half backed, crowd sources information. Can not be our source of truth 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

smaikap said:


> I guess we should just wait till something official comes out of DIBP. This tends being published are asked on half backed, crowd sources information. Can not be our source of truth
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Well okay, but i think software/non pro/network/ nothing happened. It was purely an accountant round. I assure you and whether it is 15 or 16 or 17 oct it does not matter. The fact is that accountant queue was only the one that moved. 

I have done the investigation. I can confirm that 100 percent. So why wait for them to release results. Just the caps predictions are all that I am asking for.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kbangia said:


> I got a reply back from DIBP
> 
> ME: Nothing has been published on the website. No round also happened today, I have one month left on my visa. Can you please confirm when is the next round happening. I and many others are struggling to find information so please reply.
> 
> ...


Their "shortly" is too "longly" for us...lolsss

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Guys, if you submit your EOI, do you get any email confirmation that EOI has been submitted? I just see the status as submitted, but I have not received any details on my email


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I got a reply back from DIBP
> 
> ME: Nothing has been published on the website. No round also happened today, I have one month left on my visa. Can you please confirm when is the next round happening. I and many others are struggling to find information so please reply.
> 
> ...


I think they have built a *bot* which sends a standard response to emails that are asking for status/results. 

But, I appreciate your guts to write to them even after knowing they reply with trademark template answer. SHORTLY !!!!!!!!:mad2::amen:


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Guys, if you submit your EOI, do you get any email confirmation that EOI has been submitted? I just see the status as submitted, but I have not received any details on my email


As long as the status is submitted you are good. I don't think email notification makes any difference after that. 

Good Luck with your EOI.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> As long as the status is submitted you are good. I don't think email notification makes any difference after that.
> 
> Good Luck with your EOI.


Thanks, the reason I ask is beacuse I had created this EOI ID last year and I do not rememebr the details (email ID, residential address etc.) provided when creating. I tried to see if I can edit , but I am unable to locate a place to edit the account details. Any idea?


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Thanks, the reason I ask is beacuse I had created this EOI ID last year and I do not rememebr the details (email ID, residential address etc.) provided when creating. I tried to see if I can edit , but I am unable to locate a place to edit the account details. Any idea?


You should see update eoi option in the page that shows summary. Check this below image for reference. Word of caution, any update resulting in change of points will reset your eoi date to current date.

https://goo.gl/images/kqVCf9

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> You should see update eoi option in the page that shows summary. Check this below image for reference. Word of caution, any update resulting in change of points will reset your eoi date to current date.
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/kqVCf9
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Thanks - but update EOI is not giving me any option to update my address or anything


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Thanks - but update EOI is not giving me any option to update my address or anything


That's right. I don't think it does. I also just updated my eoi moments ago. I didn't see any option to change personal details. 

Others please pitch in. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> That's right. I don't think it does. I also just updated my eoi moments ago. I didn't see any option to change personal details.
> 
> Others please pitch in.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Yes!

I dont know how to know if the residential and other details I provided were correct, which details did I exactly provide. Soooo confusing.....


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> I get update EOI only - no edit. And update EOI only takes me to the pages for updating my expression of interest lodged. I do not get residential or passport details here. I want to check the details I subkitted while creating this account.


I think its not possible to see those details once you have created the account. You should have a note of those details. May be you can check by drafting a mail to them, but I doubt for any proper reply.


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have the same frustration mate. My colleague had applied just 3 week before me on 14 June on 60 points and now he is PR. And me here is still looking for December, November quota. You can believe how frustrating it is to see own friend holding PR and hanging around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Funny you say that.

I'm in the same position, a friend got her ANMAC letter 2 weeks earlier than me and she is now a PR.

I'm waiting


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> I think its not possible to see those details once you have created the account. You should have a note of those details. May be you can check by drafting a mail to them, but I doubt for any proper reply.


I tried technical support - got an automated response.

Where else can I send an email?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> I tried technical support - got an automated response.
> 
> Where else can I send an email?


Sorry.. No idea on that..Others can help


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Wait said:


> Funny you say that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha almost same scenario for me as well. 

ANMAC took 16 weeks to finalise my application and that made me to apply EOI in July. ANMAC processing time was just 8 weeks when I had applied. However, those *******s took 16 weeks ( 2 months extra). And that 2 months is making me to wait whole 1 year till June or who knows it might extend extra if none of 60 points get invited in June 2018.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I got a reply back from DIBP
> 
> ME: Nothing has been published on the website. No round also happened today, I have one month left on my visa. Can you please confirm when is the next round happening. I and many others are struggling to find information so please reply.
> 
> ...




Can you please kindly ask them that the real meanings of "SHORTLY "?? The word shortly is more painful than waiting for each rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Can you please kindly ask them that the real meanings of "SHORTLY "?? The word shortly is more painful than waiting for each rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




“Hey, Siri. Define shortly”
“Sorry, I don’t know what you mean”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

This year has been awful guys... each round is a devastation.


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi All,

I have two questions :

1. I had initially submitted my EOI (189) with 60 points on 27Jun 2017 and then updated it with 70 points on 27 nov 2017. What are the chances of getting invited in December rounds?
Job code is 261313 (Software engineer)

2. I am the primary applicant and my husband is a dependent for whom I have claimed 5 points. He has stayed in Australia for 14 months. Do we need to get his PCC done from Australia as well?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Can you please kindly ask them that the real meanings of "SHORTLY "?? The word shortly is more painful than waiting for each rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shortly means sometimes in the next 24 months. I feel that way...


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda (Nov 29, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Till now only one 75 has claimed spot on the entire myimmitracker which was an accountant. Some say there were some 80s too.
> 
> I have written to other on myimmitracker particularly the accountants before 15/10/2017. Noone has replied.
> 
> I also wrote to the guy who claimed that 75 spot last night and so did many others. He has not replied yet either, I am sure he is misleading others. Dont know who is circulating this news that there was a round, noone is stepping in front.




I got my invite yesterday.
189 - 80 Points. I am not an Accountant.

Not sure if it was only for 80s & 75s. BUT A ROUND DID TAKE PLACE..


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

swaranjali said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have two questions :
> 
> ...


To be honest, It would be wrong to say a month or two or whether you will get it in the first place. No assumptions can be made and the ones who make it obviously do not know what is going on at the moment. We have not had a full round in 1 and a half month now and sadly we don't even know if there will be a round tonight, next week or 2 weeks after. Nobody except DIBP can tell you what to expect.

Now, in my opinion, 70 are good points. Wait till next year until the picture gets clear. Research for your self and please share your conclusion with us.


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

What is ur occupation!? Code?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> I got my invite yesterday.
> 189 - 80 Points. I am not an Accountant.
> 
> Not sure if it was only for 80s & 75s. BUT A ROUND DID TAKE PLACE..


Good... whats your anzsco code ?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Shortly means sometimes in the next 24 months. I feel that way...


Literally just resigned my job and told my landlord that I am leaving in 30 days. I have never had so much stress and anxiety in my life and I don't even know who the question. DIBP should have some empathy for applicants. How long would we have to deal with this nuisance? Seriously unbelievable how things are handled. I understand they are dealing with problems of their own but just communicate, give timely information and if you cant do that then at least tell us when you going to give out some information. 

SHORTLY is subjective.


----------



## RBS-27 (Dec 3, 2017)

I am in Sydney holding 485 visa, will visit my country during Chrismas break for 2 month. I have submitted 189 with 70 points (ANZSCO 261312) on 30th Nov; also submitted 190. Is it possible to do medical in advance ? What is the procedure for it ?


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda (Nov 29, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Good... whats your anzsco code ?


261111 (ICT Business Analyst)


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)


Ok.. All the best


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> I got my invite yesterday.
> 189 - 80 Points. I am not an Accountant.
> 
> Not sure if it was only for 80s & 75s. BUT A ROUND DID TAKE PLACE..


Hey mate thanks for sharing, Yea few 75's were invited as far as we can see. I think it was only an accountant round maybe >250 and <310 in my opinion.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

kbangia said:


> Hey mate thanks for sharing, Yea few 75's were invited as far as we can see. I think it was only an accountant round maybe >250 and <310 in my opinion.


He is not an accountant!


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

RBS-27 said:


> I am in Sydney holding 485 visa, will visit my country during Chrismas break for 2 month. I have submitted 189 with 70 points (ANZSCO 261312) on 30th Nov; also submitted 190. Is it possible to do medical in advance ? What is the procedure for it ?


My health declarations

Hope it helps. Pretty straight forward.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> He is not an accountant!



WHAT? whats his code


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

kbangia said:


> WHAT? whats his code


ICT Business analyst


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

F*** me! They had a round for 80s then.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

kbangia said:


> F*** me! They had a round for 80s then.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> F*** me! They had a round for 80s then.




Seems like they are clearing the 80 and 75s backlog of pro-rata. It's good for non pros as their ceilings will reach the limit by June and time will start for non pros


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

kbangia said:


> F*** me! They had a round for 80s then.


Boss... Don't try to strain your brain more .....they are predictive before this year and not any more in this year..But hopefully the new year will bring the luck and process in line. Best of luck.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Seems like they are clearing the 80 and 75s backlog of pro-rata. It's good for non pros as their ceilings will reach the limit by June and time will start for non pros
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I AM 75 NON-PRO updated on the 26. Are you serious? This is insane. No way!!!!!! HOWW is this possible? It doesnt add up.


----------



## SakulGupta (Oct 3, 2017)

Who is PRO and who is a Non-Pro?


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda (Nov 29, 2017)

My agent was saying that the demand for Aus Visa has risen 10 folds this year. She encouraged us to try for as big a score as possible. We (Me and my wife) took PTE twice to get straight 20s and make it to 80 points. I would suggest, who ever has scope to raise their points by retaking PTE, go for it as the competition is insane this year.


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Guys, don't waste too much time on forum. 
It is December, most government officer are not in their office, many are in Bali drinking alcohol. 

They don't have enough labor in office to publish data and handle the number of applications. So they invited only very limited number to avoid the accumulation of paperwork on their desk during their Christmas leave. 

They are also salaried and get fixed salary regardless to the number of applications they handle, so they wish that their boss invites little applicants so that they can go home early to drink alcohol. 

The guys offshore are lucky, but those onshore are in big trouble, they get ripped off.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RBS-27 said:


> I am in Sydney holding 485 visa, will visit my country during Chrismas break for 2 month. I have submitted 189 with 70 points (ANZSCO 261312) on 30th Nov; also submitted 190. Is it possible to do medical in advance ? What is the procedure for it ?




Yes you can. Generate hap id via my health declarations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I AM 75 NON-PRO updated on the 26. Are you serious? This is insane. No way!!!!!! HOWW is this possible? It doesnt add up.




75 non pros is the big points mate. You will definitely be invited in the first full round, however, no one knows when will happen that. Sorry to say but you might slightly miss your deadline and missed the opportunity to get bridging visa. But game is not over yet so have faith mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I AM 75 NON-PRO updated on the 26. Are you serious? This is insane. No way!!!!!! HOWW is this possible? It doesnt add up.


whoa, a 75 non-pro is really good buddy. I now somehow understand your frustration. 

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## SakulGupta (Oct 3, 2017)

Guys, Who is pro and non-pro?


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

SakulGupta said:


> Guys, Who is pro and non-pro?


Pro are those occupations under the pro rata arrangement:

2211 - Accountants
2212 - Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
2334 - Electronics Engineers
2335 - Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
2339 - Other Engineering Professionals
2611 - ICT Business and System Analysts
2613 - Software and Applications Programmers
2631 - Computer Network Professionals.

Non-pro are the other jobs not in this list, such as nurses, civil engineers, teachers, etc.

This means that for pro-rata jobs, for every round there is a limit on the number of invites allotted to them. 

this is to ensure the availability of invitations across the program year. Pro jobs have high number of demand/application. We don't want just 1 or 2 jobs dominating the whole allocated slots per round now do we. We also don't want the slots for these pro jobs to run out early in the program year


----------



## RBS-27 (Dec 3, 2017)

*Visa Subclass*



andreyx108b said:


> Yes you can. Generate hap id via my health declarations.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


----------



## SakulGupta (Oct 3, 2017)

*Thanks*



dashboard89 said:


> Pro are those occupations under the pro rata arrangement:
> 
> 2211 - Accountants
> 2212 - Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
> ...


Pretty clear, Thanks.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

M.Totti said:


> Guys, don't waste too much time on forum.
> It is December, most government officer are not in their office, many are in Bali drinking alcohol.
> 
> They don't have enough labor in office to publish data and handle the number of applications. So they invited only very limited number to avoid the accumulation of paperwork on their desk during their Christmas leave.
> ...


Agreeable argument. But, if this is true, this trend would be true for previous years too. Is that the case?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBS-27 (Dec 3, 2017)

*hap id*



andreyx108b said:


> Yes you can. Generate hap id via my health declarations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 189 and 190 visa class - same health declaration procedure, right ? So i can generate HAP id by selecting 189 ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RBS-27 said:


> For 189 and 190 visa class - same health declaration procedure, right ? So i can generate HAP id by selecting 189 ?


yep.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi guys,

With everything that’s happening Do you still think I got a chance of getting an invite for 189, some time in Feb for 233513 production and Plant engineer (pro-rata) with 70 points, DOE 27th Nov???
My visa expires in March, I’ll have no choice but to quit my job and leave unless I apply before 15th March and obtain bridging visa.
I’m really scared now with all this uncertainty. First my agent said I’ll surely get it by Jan, now he says I might not make it.


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

Just a quick question: 

I just finished submitting documents for 190 invite and im supposed to pay as the next step. However, the site said that i am not able to pay based on a few possible reasons (sharing the link, refreshing the page, accessing the link a few times, etc.) but I received an email confirming that they have received my application for the state nomination. It also said on the email that if i was not able to pay, then the payment order may be sent soon to my email. Has anyone else experienced this? Am I right to assume that my application went through and maybe payment will soon follow? because im worried that my application may have been invalid


----------



## CBradbury (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi everyone!

My expression of interest was submitted 24/11/2017 for a 189. Occupation code 224111 (Actuary) - non pro-rata occupation at present. 70 points total.

I'm trying to get my head around the points invites? Is there any indication of the likelihood of me getting an invite in the near future or should I be considering other options, e.g. 190 visa..

Thanks


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> whoa, a 75 non-pro is really good buddy. I now somehow understand your frustration.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


My skills - 262112 - ICT Security Specialist - this is non pro right? I have 70 points. Any idea on the invite? I filed EOI yday.


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Are DIBP sending any invites today? Any one has update on this


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> Are DIBP sending any invites today? Any one has update on this


 As yesterday invitation round has very less number of invites


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

pawan.chitta said:


> Are DIBP sending any invites today? Any one has update on this


It was there yesterday... Rounds are published only twice a month... Next round should be on 20th December.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

There are 75+ pointers in the queue Swatee. Additionally, there is a one month backlog of 70 pointers.

We don't know when the invites are going to be, how much is it going to be and all.

So, We sit here and wait!


swatee25 said:


> My skills - 262112 - ICT Security Specialist - this is non pro right? I have 70 points. Any idea on the invite? I filed EOI yday.


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> dashboard89 said:
> 
> 
> > whoa, a 75 non-pro is really good buddy. I now somehow understand your frustration.
> ...


. My skills 261313 with 70 points and DOE as 31oct 2017 waiting for invite


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

pawan.chitta said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > dashboard89 said:
> ...



Same case as yours. I hope we both get it


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Same case as yours. I hope we both get it


I hope everyone gets the Invite but before that the draw should happen :-(. I have 75 (189)points with ANZSCO 261313.


----------



## gdsrikanth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi,
I have submitted my Australia EOI on 2-Dec-2017 with 70 credit points with age 30 points. Next month I am turning to 33 which has 25 points. Do I need to re-submit EOI once I turned 33 with 25 points? Will I be able to re-submit without any modifications as DOB remains same? Will there be any impact during Visa submission if I do not modify my points to 65?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

I know the chances are very rare, though hope to have full round tonight. Best of luck to all the members.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

I wish the same bro:fingerscrossed:



Ramramram222 said:


> I know the chances are very rare, though hope to have full round tonight. Best of luck to all the members.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

gdsrikanth said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my Australia EOI on 2-Dec-2017 with 70 credit points with age 30 points. Next month I am turning to 33 which has 25 points. Do I need to re-submit EOI once I turned 33 with 25 points? Will I be able to re-submit without any modifications as DOB remains same? Will there be any impact during Visa submission if I do not modify my points to 65?


I have the same question. Seniors. Any pointer?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I know the chances are very rare, though hope to have full round tonight. Best of luck to all the members.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ram there will be no round tonight. It's clear there was round yesterday of 400. If it was only accountants then there would have been a chance. Dont wait up


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Doubt if dir is a round. .


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

gdsrikanth said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my Australia EOI on 2-Dec-2017 with 70 credit points with age 30 points. Next month I am turning to 33 which has 25 points. Do I need to re-submit EOI once I turned 33 with 25 points? Will I be able to re-submit without any modifications as DOB remains same? Will there be any impact during Visa submission if I do not modify my points to 65?


Your points will be automatically updated and that will also change you DOE.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



kbangia said:


> Ram there will be no round tonight. It's clear there was round yesterday of 400. If it was only accountants then there would have been a chance. Dont wait up




If yesterday's was the round, next round will definitely be on 20th December and it will be same as like yesterday's one mate. What they did with November, they are doing the same, even the worsen. Can't imagine the life to non pros people if next round happens with 400. Backlog of 75 points from 3 months for non pros as well. It will be totally devastation . And it seems it will happen for sure. Damn it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Ram there will be no round tonight. It's clear there was round yesterday of 400. If it was only accountants then there would have been a chance. Dont wait up


This means this month qouta is 800 only. Might be you are right as apart from accountants other occupation like analyst was also invited.

This means we have nexy round on 20 with same qouta.

Like this its impossible to get any invite this year for many of us


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*

What I heard is DIBP website was under maintenance yesterday and they posted the update in twitter and their Facebook page. Hopefully there would be another round in a day or two or May be today. 7 dec so hope for best. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*

Code 261311 - 70 points EOI submitted on 22-nov 2017 , what are the chances of invite in 189. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Code 261311 - 70 points EOI submitted on 22-nov 2017 , what are the chances of invite ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chances are good. Only question is when.


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> Chances are good. Only question is when.




Thanks , questionwhen has no answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

I wonder why DIBP goes under maintenance right during the guestimated invite day?


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> What I heard is DIBP website was under maintenance yesterday and they posted the update in twitter and their Facebook page. Hopefully there would be another round in a day or two or May be today. 7 dec so hope for best.
> 
> View attachment 84138
> 
> ...


Attachment states 12:30 PM 6th December, not 12:00 AM AEDT.

Maybe after invitation round, it went on maintenance.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Obviously, you don't know what is going on, They have had atleast 10 maintenance. Who is saying they are trying to fix something, who started this rubbish. 

They are not trying to fix anything, maintenance is a part of the system. 
So seriously stop giving false hope. I have been hearing this for over 3 months now. Every week there is a maintenance. Here is the page if you would like to follow their maintenance. 

System maintenance and technical issues


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Obviously, you don't know what is going on, They have had atleast 10 maintenance. Who is saying they are trying to fix something, who started this rubbish.
> 
> They are not trying to fix anything, maintenance is a part of the system.
> So seriously stop giving false hope. I have been hearing this for over 3 months now.
> ...


LOL ,OMG ,u r sooooooooooo informed. I really feel ur frustration . Non profit rata, 75 point,nil invitation,is heart breaking.lets just be optimistic for something better to come from dm.d drama is way too much


----------



## dips_201 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Latest Invitation*

Anyone got the invite after today's round, the chances for 65 points code 2613 becoming difficult with latest draws.:mad2:


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Swaraj said:
> 
> 
> > What I heard is DIBP website was under maintenance yesterday and they posted the update in twitter and their Facebook page. Hopefully there would be another round in a day or two or May be today. 7 dec so hope for best.
> ...


This is in the afternoon right.. Not yesterday night


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> LOL ,OMG ,u r sooooooooooo informed. I really feel ur frustration . Non profit rata, 75 point,nil invitation,is heart breaking.lets just be optimistic for something better to come from dm.d drama is way too much


I am sorry I am not doing drama. And yes I try to keep myself well informed. 
Also, I am being a realist, not a pessimist, there is no information that states they are fixing anything. For what is worth it may be their intention to increase competition by stopping the round flow. It could all be a conspiracy.Who knows, That's just a theory, something you may believe or not believe in. Don't shut your ears and close your eyes to whats in front of you with false hopes. 

Being a programmer I can say I can fix these problems in 30 days, Yes, alone I can. I mean possible solution was just discussed here by adding a financial module or adding some check statements. 

Trust me if there was a problem it would have been fixed by now. Its been 2 months dude. Again, we are imagining there is a problem and imagining they are fixing it.

Lastly, I signed a petition to change skillselect on change.org


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

dips_201 said:


> Anyone got the invite after today's round, the chances for 65 points code 2613 becoming difficult with latest draws.:mad2:



Don't think there were any invites out for 261313 with even 75. So doubt there will be any 65. Maybe few 80s but no claims yet. It is primarily because the round was about 300 - 400 (assumption based on ISCAH). Don't worry, Hold tight for full rounds.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Wonder what DIBP has in mind and what their intentions are. Thinking of writing PTE again to increase my chances.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Moncouer said:
> 
> 
> > LOL ,OMG ,u r sooooooooooo informed. I really feel ur frustration . Non profit rata, 75 point,nil invitation,is heart breaking.lets just be optimistic for something better to come from dm.d drama is way too much
> ...


Share the petition URL? 
Its a lot of investment, time and effort that people have invested. They should not simply ignore all of it.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I am sorry I am not doing drama. And yes I try to keep myself well informed.
> Also, I am being a realist, not a pessimist, there is no information that states they are fixing anything. For what is worth it may be their intention to increase competition by stopping the round flow. It could all be a conspiracy.Who knows, That's just a theory, something you may believe or not believe in. Don't shut your ears and close your eyes to whats in front of you with false hopes.
> 
> Being a programmer I can say I can fix these problems in 30 days, Yes, alone I can. I mean possible solution was just discussed here by adding a financial module or adding some check statements.
> ...



Dude, you are absolutely right. They are just cheating us. If there is an issue with Skillselect, they could have fix a month back. Btw there was no issue, only problem was they need to set a filter to weed out duplicates. It can be done in 2 days if they have a team. 
And the system maintenance notification is for ImmiAccount, they will specifically mention if the maintenance is for Skillselect. In below list where it says Skillselect.
ImmiAccount
eLodgement (Online visa and citizenship applications)
My Health Declarations (MHD) service
eMedical
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
LEGENDcom
Australian Trusted Trader.

DIBP is just making all of us jackass. I would suggest everyone not to spend a penny on PTE/IELTS anymore, be prepared and train everyday but dont take exams, do the test only once DIBP come out with some answers on the PR policy. Dont let them make us fools. They are just minting money from us in name of English test and student visa all just going out to be a big hoax. If they stop getting money in PTE/IELTS, they will loosen us.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

jebinson said:


> Wonder what DIBP has in mind and what their intentions are. Thinking of writing PTE again to increase my chances.


Do PTE, only if you think you get 80 points, else its just a waste.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kbangia said:


> I am sorry I am not doing drama. And yes I try to keep myself well informed.
> Also, I am being a realist, not a pessimist, there is no information that states they are fixing anything. For what is worth it may be their intention to increase competition by stopping the round flow. It could all be a conspiracy.Who knows, That's just a theory, something you may believe or not believe in. Don't shut your ears and close your eyes to whats in front of you with false hopes.
> 
> Being a programmer I can say I can fix these problems in 30 days, Yes, alone I can. I mean possible solution was just discussed here by adding a financial module or adding some check statements.
> ...


Send the petition url

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

meldney said:


> Do PTE, only if you think you get 80 points, else its just a waste.


I was short of just 2 in writing L 84/R 87/S 90/W 77, gaining that will give me 80pts.
But, until we know what DIBP is up to and until their full round it is useless even with 80pts.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

meldney said:


> Dude, you are absolutely right. They are just cheating us. If there is an issue with Skillselect, they could have fix a month back. Btw there was no issue, only problem was they need to set a filter to weed out duplicates. It can be done in 2 days if they have a team.
> And the system maintenance notification is for ImmiAccount, they will specifically mention if the maintenance is for Skillselect. In below list where it says Skillselect.
> ImmiAccount
> eLodgement (Online visa and citizenship applications)
> ...


I don't know, maybe it's obvious, but in what way does DIBP benefit from us taking English exams?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

meldney said:


> Dude, you are absolutely right. They are just cheating us. If there is an issue with Skillselect, they could have fix a month back. Btw there was no issue, only problem was they need to set a filter to weed out duplicates. It can be done in 2 days if they have a team.
> And the system maintenance notification is for ImmiAccount, they will specifically mention if the maintenance is for Skillselect. In below list where it says Skillselect.
> ImmiAccount
> eLodgement (Online visa and citizenship applications)
> ...


Whether or not people give IELTS or PTE it's upto them, But the current system is definitely unfair. These are governments you are going against not private organisation, Follow the rules, it's a rat race. Run forest Run!


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> I don't know, maybe it's obvious, but in what way does DIBP benefit from us taking English exams?


10 percent Tax.

$30 per test in Australia


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

kbangia said:


> 10 percent Tax.
> 
> $30 per test in Australia


But I am guessing, most people take it offshore? 

How much extra tax per year do you think it gives Australia for "extra" exams?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> But I am guessing, most people take it offshore?
> 
> How much extra tax per year do you think it gives Australia for "extra" exams?


Hahah extra exams, bro I just met someone who was appearing for it the 13 time. With IELTS dont even get me started. It is a vicious cycle, you get into it, you have to keep giving it, there is no choice. 
There is Professional Year and NAATI too. Do you know how much money these universities/coaching centres making? It's ridiculous.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Whether or not people give IELTS or PTE it's upto them, But the current system is definitely unfair. These are governments you are going against not private organisation, Follow the rules, it's a rat race. Run forest Run!


Stick to one point. Either with the current system; obey and align with them and race. Or protest against the current system with strong voice.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

jebinson said:


> I was short of just 2 in writing L 84/R 87/S 90/W 77, gaining that will give me 80pts.
> But, until we know what DIBP is up to and until their full round it is useless even with 80pts.


Yes, its better to do once DIBP share some updates about this FY. What if they dont invite much till July. They dont guarantee anywhere that they will invite full ceiling.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Malevolent attitude I meant...

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

meldney said:


> Stick to one point. Either with the current system; obey and align with them and race. Or protest against the current system with strong voice.


There is no choice, We can all raise our voice and hope it will be heard but the fact is we still have to run in the race whether you like it or not. 

The whole point is not to wait for a miracle or stay on false hope something will change. I made up my mind I am going back to India today so maybe I sound two-sided. There is no other way to increase my points now. If you can, DO IT!


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kbangia said:


> There is no choice, We can all raise our voice and hope it will be heard but the fact is we still have to run in the race whether you like it or not.
> 
> The whole point is not to wait for a miracle or stay on false hope something will change. I made up my mind I am going back to India today so maybe I sound two-sided. There is no other way to increase my points now. If you can, DO IT!


You are in which VISA currently in Australia??

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

I am so pissed about the whole situation.. but there's really nothing more I can do.. I am all maxed out on points with 65.. I cant go back reverse time and get 3 years experience and then apply.. I guess the only hope for me now is the 190 visa.. any idea how that works out?

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



10cu5T said:


> I am so pissed about the whole situation.. but there's really nothing more I can do.. I am all maxed out on points with 65.. I cant go back reverse time and get 3 years experience and then apply.. I guess the only hope for me now is the 190 visa.. any idea how that works out?
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk




190 process is a myth my friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

With all this happening, I believe we might see a full round either on 13th Dec (less likely) or on 20th Dec(most likely).


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> With all this happening, I believe we might see a full round either on 13th Dec (less likely) or on 20th Dec(most likely).


I hope you are correct, the stress is getting on my nerve lately.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Man, this is a nightmarish situation. My visa expires in March and with this trend it doesn't look like I'll be getting an invite by Feb, so to apply for 189 and get a bridging visa. Cannot believe this is happening.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Man, this is a nightmarish situation. My visa expires in March and with this trend it doesn't look like I'll be getting an invite by Feb, so to apply for 189 and get a bridging visa. Cannot believe this is happening.



You should get the invite maybe in the next two full round. Don't stress out.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

But, bigger question here is, when will that happen?




mustafa01 said:


> You should get the invite maybe in the next two full round. Don't stress out.


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> With all this happening, I believe we might see a full round either on 13th Dec (less likely) or on 20th Dec(most likely).


I would say that it is very unlikely given the current trend


----------



## Benjemen (Dec 7, 2017)

I have recently revised my EOI with an upgrade in points. I hope we can two complete two rounds in December. 





ANZSCO: 233913
Occupation: Biomedical Engineer
Subclass 189: 70 points
Subclass 190 (NSW): 75 points
Initial EOI: 23 Feb 2017
Revised EOI DOE: 01 December 2017


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

We all hoping for a Christmas Gift now!
I'm in a similar situation, EOI 30th Nov. 



Benjemen said:


> I have recently revised my EOI with an upgrade in points. I hope we can two complete two rounds in December.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benjemen (Dec 7, 2017)

Christmas Gift! Yes. 
What is your ANZSCO code?
I am trying to find the movement of invites in my code 2239X


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

jebinson said:


> We all hoping for a Christmas Gift now!
> I'm in a similar situation, EOI 30th Nov.


I'm in the same boat too. EOI Nov 30. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

benjemen said:


> christmas gift! Yes.
> What is your anzsco code?
> I am trying to find the movement of invites in my code 2239x


:xmastree:


----------



## HDF (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm also 2339X, 70 points, EOI 07 November


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Anyone here awaiting invitation for 2335XX occupation (Industrial, Mech, Production Engineer) stream?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

abin said:


> You are in which VISA currently in Australia??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


I am currently on 485 visa.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Anyone here awaiting invitation for 2335XX occupation (Industrial, Mech, Production Engineer) stream?


I'm in mate


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I am currently on 485 visa.



I'm on 485 as well. It expires in March though. Was struggling to get all 8s in IELTS all this time. It's just week ago that I went for PTE-A and got 79+.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> I'm in mate


Lets see what DIPB has in store for us.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Lets see what DIPB has in store for us.


True..They have been acting so weird lately!


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Guys

I have lodged my 189 visa EOI on 1st December 2017 in ICT Security Specialist. I have 60 points because my age is less and I am getting 5 extra points of age in May 2018 then points will become 65. My 485 visa is finishing in the last week of August 2018. I don't want to apply for student visa after that because it is risky to get student visa and it is a waste of money too.

I want to ask you guys what are the possibilities/chances of invitation for me? Is there any alternative way for me. Awaiting for your kind replies. Thank you


----------



## gdsrikanth (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you for your reply.
Assuming I wont get invitation this month, does this mean I will be considered under 65 points list and will get an invitation with 65 points? 
Also can you please help me with abbreviation of DOE.


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Anyone here awaiting invitation for 2335XX occupation (Industrial, Mech, Production Engineer) stream?


233512- mechanical engineering
65 pts- 21/09/2017


----------



## gdsrikanth (Dec 6, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Your points will be automatically updated and that will also change you DOE.


Thank you for your reply.
Assuming I wont get invitation this month, does this mean I will be considered under 65 points list and will get an invitation with 65 points? 
Also can you please help me with abbreviation of DOE.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

gdsrikanth said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Assuming I wont get invitation this month, does this mean I will be considered under 65 points list and will get an invitation with 65 points?
> Also can you please help me with abbreviation of DOE.


Yes Srikanth. You'll be considered as a 65 pointer and your new DOE (Date of Effect) will revised with your birthday.

DOE (Date of Effect) - Excerpt from DIBP site
"For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates."


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

*sanjoe88*



Pathpk said:


> Anyone here awaiting invitation for 2335XX occupation (Industrial, Mech, Production Engineer) stream?


233512 -65 points, Doe 24-07-2017.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> There is no choice, We can all raise our voice and hope it will be heard but the fact is we still have to run in the race whether you like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point is not to wait for a miracle or stay on false hope something will change. I made up my mind I am going back to India today so maybe I sound two-sided. There is no other way to increase my points now. If you can, DO IT!




Sooner or later you will definitely get the invitations mate. The first full round will give you invitation but the question is that when will that happen?? You just missed the opportunity to have Bridging visa. Anyways, once you get invited, you will need to wait max 5 months to grant the PR. So all I suggest you is that ENJOY your days back in your Home town. Spend the days with your loved ones. Boost yourself to come back and work hard. All the best buddy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

*Waiting for the next round*

I am on the same boat, Hope we get the Invite in the next round:fingerscrossed:

__________________
261313 - Software Engineer

PTE: 02-Dec-2017
ACS Submitted: 18-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 01-Dec-2017
EOI DOE: 06-Dec-2017
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts (L =89; R= 85; W= 85; S=90

189: 75 pts


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Anyone here awaiting invitation for 2335XX occupation (Industrial, Mech, Production Engineer) stream?


DOE: 9 November 2017; ANZCO: 233513
Points: 70 ; status: waiting


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

gdsrikanth said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Assuming I wont get invitation this month, does this mean I will be considered under 65 points list and will get an invitation with 65 points?
> Also can you please help me with abbreviation of DOE.


With 60 points it's unlikely you will receive an invitation, even with 65 points it looks bad right now. 

This is due to DIBP reducing their quota to what appeared to be almost nothing this past round. Not even 70 pointers got an invite this time around.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Guys,

I just checked the website for DIBP. There is no invitation after Oct 18th 2017 and they also stated that their "Next Invitation rounds" are on Nov 9th and Nov 22 which are also passed. What is happening???


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just checked the website for DIBP. There is no invitation after Oct 18th 2017 and they also stated that their "Next Invitation rounds" are on Nov 9th and Nov 22 which are also passed. What is happening???


DIBP still haven't updated it yet. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Anyone here awaiting invitation for 2335XX occupation (Industrial, Mech, Production Engineer) stream?


233512 - 65 points - DOE: 19/10/2017


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Saw a link for signing a petition against dibp on a website to be fair with the skilselect invitations and results to be published soon.Will that even reach dibp or be treated the same way as they do now to our enquiries?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

I wish i was Surgeon, only 5 received invite till now out of 1,000 :boink:


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

insider580 said:


> I wish i was Surgeon, only 5 received invite till now out of 1,000 :boink:


Even my code has only 21 invites sent out of 1000 but it doesn't matter now. Unless DIBP increases the quota non-pro's won't get invites. It is always greener on the other side.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

jebinson said:


> Even my code has only 21 invites sent out of 1000 but it doesn't matter now. Unless DIBP increases the quota non-pro's won't get invites. It is always greener on the other side.


Ok, then i don't want to be a Surgeon op2:


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

I think it's time to look for "Canada" option


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey... Write PTE again.. make it to 75... 75 and you are sure to get an invite.

I got invite on 6th Dec. Total score 80.


----------



## Jerry28 (Aug 27, 2017)

I read this tread tread and see that many people do not understand the situation . That's why
I have created a separate topic with my article about the current events and you can read it there since if I publish it in this tread, then probably it will be burried here and less people will read it... 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ect-bad-dangerous-australia.html#post13711986


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Av read ur thread. It's Soo depressing. I regret reading it.i am optimistic the next couple of rounds will ease the tension.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just checked the website for DIBP. There is no invitation after Oct 18th 2017 and they also stated that their "Next Invitation rounds" are on Nov 9th and Nov 22 which are also passed. What is happening???


As far as I know there was a round on 22nd Nov and cut off was around 70 and 75.

Fingers crossed.

__________________
261313 - Software Engineer

PTE: 02-Dec-2017
ACS Submitted: 18-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 01-Dec-2017
EOI DOE: 06-Dec-2017
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts (L =89; R= 85; W= 85; S=90

189: 75 pts


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Gautham_Nanjunda said:


> Hey... Write PTE again.. make it to 75... 75 and you are sure to get an invite.
> 
> I got invite on 6th Dec. Total score 80.


Are you sure? will 75 get an Invite?
I didnt apply for 190 also, should we consider this a over confidence !

what do you suggest, should I go ahead and file EOI for 190?


__________________
261313 - Software Engineer

PTE: 02-Dec-2017
ACS Submitted: 18-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 01-Dec-2017
EOI DOE: 06-Dec-2017
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts (L =89; R= 85; W= 85; S=90)

189: 75 pts


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Jerry28 said:


> I read this tread tread and see that many people do not understand the situation . That's why
> I have created a separate topic with my article about the current events and you can read it there since if I publish it in this tread, then probably it will be burried here and less people will read it...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ect-bad-dangerous-australia.html#post13711986


Jerry, whatever you said in the article is not completely true. However, every system has flaws but on the other hand what you have said about the policies, DIBP has the right to alter them in an informed manner which they mostly do and created competitiveness if their country is being crowded with the immigrants. If they already have the accountants then why do they need more??? Its not our right to question them rather its their requirement in their own country. If last year they had a quota for industrial engineers equal to 5000, say, and this year they reduce it to 1000, so what to question in it? Their previous year might have filled the spaces for industrial engineers.

Yes, if there is any abnormality then it is our right to ask.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> As far as I know there was a round on 22nd Nov and cut off was around 70 and 75.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



Where have you read. There is no such information on DIBP website. The last updated invitation round appearing on their website is Oct 18th, 2017:

18 October Invitation rounds


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Are you sure? will 75 get an Invite?
> I didnt apply for 190 also, should we consider this a over confidence !
> 
> what do you suggest, should I go ahead and file EOI for 190?
> ...


My vote is NO. You already have 75 points.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> Where have you read. There is no such information on DIBP website. The last updated invitation round appearing on their website is Oct 18th, 2017:
> 
> 
> check myimmitracker. I am unable to post links.
> ...


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> My vote is NO. You already have 75 points.


Thank you friend


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Dimenssionless said:
> 
> 
> > Where have you read. There is no such information on DIBP website. The last updated invitation round appearing on their website is Oct 18th, 2017:
> ...


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> venkateshkumarsakthivel said:
> 
> 
> > I was able to open the page but not the section for "Invited Date".
> ...


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



Dimenssionless said:


> Jerry, whatever you said in the article is not completely true. However, every system has flaws but on the other hand what you have said about the policies, DIBP has the right to alter them in an informed manner which they mostly do and created competitiveness if their country is being crowded with the immigrants. If they already have the accountants then why do they need more??? Its not our right to question them rather its their requirement in their own country. If last year they had a quota for industrial engineers equal to 5000, say, and this year they reduce it to 1000, so what to question in it? Their previous year might have filled the spaces for industrial engineers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if there is any abnormality then it is our right to ask.




Agree. They have no responsibility to accomodate all intending immigrants. 

To anyone concerns about the ceiling/cap/quota - many of us here already understood - the numbers only mean the maximum amount of visa might be granted. It doesn’t mean he DIBP has to invite or granted those amount of visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Agree. They have no responsibility to accomodate all intending immigrants.
> 
> To anyone concerns about the ceiling/cap/quota - many of us here already understood - the numbers only mean the maximum amount of visa might be granted. It doesn’t mean he DIBP has to invite or granted those amount of visa.
> 
> ...


I agree.

The quota per occupation is there to protect the Australians, not to cater the immigrants.


----------



## Swades16 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi all, I've applied with 75 points - 189 & 80 NSW - 190 under engineering technologist.

The EOI was last updated on 26/11/2017, but no invites yet.

Did anyone receive any invites for the 6th December?

Are we expecting any more rounds in the future?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Lack of any information and the uncertainty regarding future rounds is a cause of serious concern. I guess patience is the key. There's no point getting frustrated and angry on things that are beyond our control. All we can do is wait and hope.


----------



## svramesh02 (Sep 1, 2017)

Swades16 said:


> Hi all, I've applied with 75 points - 189 & 80 NSW - 190 under engineering technologist.
> 
> The EOI was last updated on 26/11/2017, but no invites yet.
> 
> ...


Dear Swades16,

I have exactly the same profile as you. I applied EOI on 29/11/2017 for 189 (75 points) under engineering technologist. No invite yet.


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

ICT security Specialist - 262112 with 70 points. Applied in first week of November and was expecting invitation in the first round in November itself but 3 rounds have passed since then still no invitation. Lets hope this month brings some better news.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Maybe the DIBP gave out limited no. of invites on the 6th Dec round to balance out the 3 rounds in Jan '18. Maybe it won't be that bad after this. It's all maybe for now.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Waiting too..

__________________
ANZSCO: 263111
Occupation: Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
Type: Subclass 189
EOI DOE: 19 Nov 2017

Points Breakdown : Age - 25,Education - 15 ,Work Experience - 10,English Points - 20: Total - 70


----------



## youngpil (Jun 12, 2017)

svramesh02 said:


> Dear Swades16,
> 
> I have exactly the same profile as you. I applied EOI on 29/11/2017 for 189 (75 points) under engineering technologist. No invite yet.





Swades16 said:


> Hi all, I've applied with 75 points - 189 & 80 NSW - 190 under engineering technologist.
> 
> The EOI was last updated on 26/11/2017, but no invites yet.
> 
> ...


I am sure you will all receive the invitation in the very next round. It seems they didn't issue any invitations for 2339XX this week. Cheers!


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Lack of any information and the uncertainty regarding future rounds is a cause of serious concern. I guess patience is the key. There's no point getting frustrated and angry on things that are beyond our control. All we can do is wait and hope.


Said right ! Agree with you friend :yo:


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Agree. They have no responsibility to accomodate all intending immigrants.
> 
> To anyone concerns about the ceiling/cap/quota - many of us here already understood - the numbers only mean the maximum amount of visa might be granted. It doesn’t mean he DIBP has to invite or granted those amount of visa.
> 
> ...


Amen. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again: no one is entitled to Australian PR. SkillSelect is a pathway to Australia yes, but it is not a service, not a contract and has no guarantees of success whatsoever. And we ALL know it when we sign up for it, and those probably don't have a clue what they're getting into. Even after you get an invitation, DIBP can reject your application just because they want and there's nothing you can do about it.

DIBP can reduce the quotas, remove occupations, do whatever they want. It's their right and theirs only.

Anyone here talking about contacting DIBP, creating petitions and writing articles on how SkillSelect is bad is just getting overwhelmed by frustration. And you can say SkillSelect is bad for Australia all you want, the truth is it is actually pretty bloody good since it guarantees only highly qualified people of required occupations get in. It's only bad for you, not for Australia...

This said, good luck to everyone.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> mmtee said:
> 
> 
> > Agree. They have no responsibility to accomodate all intending immigrants.
> ...


I think the frustration was more around the delay in posting results, the fake EOI, technical issues and lack of clear information from dibp. Still there's no clarity on when the next round is. People have invested their time and money on it. I second your thoughts that Skillselect is a pretty good system. Skillselect as a system is not at fault. But if these problems can be resolved it will be much hassle free for a lot of us. All the best.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> Amen.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: no one is entitled to Australian PR. SkillSelect is a pathway to Australia yes, but it is not a service, not a contract and has no guarantees of success whatsoever. And we ALL know it when we sign up for it, and those probably don't have a clue what they're getting into. Even after you get an invitation, DIBP can reject your application just because they want and there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> ...


Dear roctopus,

Putting offshore candidates aside, I believe that Australia has some responsibility for onshore candidates, who have studied here and paid their taxes without getting even any basic free health care. Candidates who have spent their money and done Professional Year programs which is, let me remind u, a program iniciated by the Australian government, to increase the chances of a graduate finding a job, not overseas but here in Australia. That’s the pathway my husband has taken too and luckily he found a job after completing that program. Now with more than a year of work experience, working in one of the top Australian University’s Cybersecurity Deparment, he is still waiting for his invitation for PR.
In conclusion, Australia gov is responsible for the fate of all those students they have lured coming to study and spend their cash in this country, giving them hopes for a PR.
I’m sure you have heard of the drastic drop of international students in the last couple of months. Nobody is willing to spend their dollars in a country what has stopped giving u a chance of becoming a PR.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Maybe the DIBP gave out limited no. of invites on the 6th Dec round to balance out the 3 rounds in Jan '18. Maybe it won't be that bad after this. It's all maybe for now.




That's what I was thinking mate. One thing is for sure that they don't wanna send more invitations in 2017 so they are keeping it lower since July and it might have exceeded their limit so they have been hibernated now with less than 400 caps per round. 

If they are planning the smooth movement from January, they have to let go 3 rounds in Jan and those required invitations are cutting off from December and November rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Puka said:


> Dear roctopus,
> 
> Putting offshore candidates aside, I believe that Australia has some responsibility for onshore candidates, who have studied here and paid their taxes without getting even any basic free health care. Candidates who have spent their money and done Professional Year programs which is, let me remind u, a program iniciated by the Australian government, to increase the chances of a graduate finding a job, not overseas but here in Australia. That’s the pathway my husband has taken too and luckily he found a job after completing that program. Now with more than a year of work experience, working in one of the top Australian University’s Cybersecurity Deparment, he is still waiting for his invitation for PR.
> In conclusion, Australia gov is responsible for the fate of all those students they have lured coming to study and spend their cash in this country, giving them hopes for a PR.
> I’m sure you have heard of the drastic drop of international students in the last couple of months. Nobody is willing to spend their dollars in a country what has stopped giving u a chance of becoming a PR.


I cannot agree more. I've been here since last 8 years. By the time I finished my bachelors, the degree was out of SOL, i had no choice but to enrol for masters degree. Now I'm on graduate visa, finally got a engg job 6 months ago.
Now with limited invites I might not be able to apply for 189 by March, that's when my graduate visa ends.
What choice do I have then? After 8 long years, I'll have to go back.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Amen.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: no one is entitled to Australian PR. SkillSelect is a pathway to Australia yes, but it is not a service, not a contract and has no guarantees of success whatsoever. And we ALL know it when we sign up for it, and those probably don't have a clue what they're getting into. Even after you get an invitation, DIBP can reject your application just because they want and there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> ...


With due respect, you should have thought a second about what you were saying before you started the rant. 

The frustration that you see here from many is due to the fact that DIBP is not providing any tangible updates on what is going on. Their interest to function in the interest of their country is welcome, but what is not welcomed is, keeping everyone in the dark. For the system that decides which talent enters the country, Transparency is the key. There are so many people who can plan accordingly if they are aware. Let me give you a scenario. A guy with the family who is in Australia for 8 years with visa ending on Jan 31, he would want to know what is going on if he is expecting his PR. At least for god darn sake, inform everyone what's the glitch and what date you have processed to give an idea to that poor guy. 

That being said, there is one thing I can agree with you. It is not mandatory for Australia to select anyone who has applied. They get to pick the talent they need based on their interest, which is absolutely fine. But keep it transparent is all everyone expects at this point.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> I cannot agree more. I've been here since last 8 years. By the time I finished my bachelors, the degree was out of SOL, i had no choice but to enrol for masters degree. Now I'm on graduate visa, finally got a engg job 6 months ago.
> Now with limited invites I might not be able to apply for 189 by March, that's when my graduate visa ends.
> What choice do I have then? After 8 long years, I'll have to go back.


I truly feel very sad for everyone who has been lucky enough to find a job in their career but now r not being invited due to fake EOIs or god knows what other reasons.
The whole purpose of SkillSelect - inviting genuine candidates who are working or will work on their true “on demand” occupation, has been lost.
I think the only chance for people like yourself to stay and keep working is to get sponsored by your company ASAP. As from March every candidate will need to have 2 years of full time work experience for to be eligible for sponsorship. Another “great” government idea, making it impossible to any fresh graduate to stay living and working in this country. I’d like to see an Australian fresh graduate who has 2 years of full time work experience!


----------



## vaibhav791 (Mar 26, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Amen.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: no one is entitled to Australian PR. SkillSelect is a pathway to Australia yes, but it is not a service, not a contract and has no guarantees of success whatsoever. And we ALL know it when we sign up for it, and those probably don't have a clue what they're getting into. Even after you get an invitation, DIBP can reject your application just because they want and there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> ...


Hello Rocktopus,

I completely agree with you. Canada & Australia are 2 countries which are generously allowing others to be part of their society. 

I am waiting with 65 points for 261313 stream & EOI submitted on 07-Jun. I try to follow all the relevant forums to keep myself updated but there is so much negativity & desperation that I stopped it for sometime. I know getting 79+ in PTE will be tough but I guess I need to take that route or wait for January to get clear picture. 

I am not giving any gyan or something here but I think being +ve will always help in life unless becoming Aus citizen is the only goal.

Best of luck to everyone. 
Cheers!!!


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

To claim 5 points for my Partner skill. DO she need to write PTE ? or I can get 5 years education from her school for English medium ? 

She has completed IT(B.tech) with 2 years of exp in Software engineering.
SO i will get positive ACS for 261313 code .

Now my question is do she need to write PTE exam to claim 5 points or School letter for 5 years english medium will help out .

Can someone experts please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Puka said:


> Dear roctopus,
> 
> Putting offshore candidates aside, I believe that Australia has some responsibility for onshore candidates, who have studied here and paid their taxes without getting even any basic free health care. Candidates who have spent their money and done Professional Year programs which is, let me remind u, a program iniciated by the Australian government, to increase the chances of a graduate finding a job, not overseas but here in Australia. That’s the pathway my husband has taken too and luckily he found a job after completing that program. Now with more than a year of work experience, working in one of the top Australian University’s Cybersecurity Deparment, he is still waiting for his invitation for PR.
> In conclusion, Australia gov is responsible for the fate of all those students they have lured coming to study and spend their cash in this country, giving them hopes for a PR.
> I’m sure you have heard of the drastic drop of international students in the last couple of months. Nobody is willing to spend their dollars in a country what has stopped giving u a chance of becoming a PR.


I am sorry but I disagree, although I completely understand the frustration in your case.
Responsibility is a very strong concept that doesn't even remotely apply here. Australia has no responsibility towards any applicant.

Everyone pays taxes because it's the law. That's the same in any country. Doesn't make you more entitled to PR.
Regarding healthcare, we all knew how it works before coming here. It's just the law again.

Finding a job in Australia doesn't mean you have to necessarily need PR, you have the sponsor visas that allows people to temporarily stay and work while Australia needs their skills. I get it, it's not ideal for us, but that's how it works.



> Now with more than a year of work experience, working in one of the top Australian University’s Cybersecurity Deparment, he is still waiting for his invitation for PR.


So are thousands other people. It doesn't matter, no one is more special.



> In conclusion, Australia gov is responsible for the fate of all those students they have lured coming to study and spend their cash in this country, giving them hopes for a PR.


People come here to study knowing the rules. Enrolling in an University doesn't make you deserving of PR, and while there are pathways that MAY facilitate PR, they are not a given nor should be considered such.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> I cannot agree more. I've been here since last 8 years. By the time I finished my bachelors, the degree was out of SOL, i had no choice but to enrol for masters degree. Now I'm on graduate visa, finally got a engg job 6 months ago.
> Now with limited invites I might not be able to apply for 189 by March, that's when my graduate visa ends.
> What choice do I have then? After 8 long years, I'll have to go back.


i say if they have to give priority to someone it shud be someone like you mate best of luck. i hope u get ur invite soon  :yo:


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Still no updates in skillselect.. I thought it would have been updated today. 
What's actually going on? 
@tony, any information?


----------



## Swades16 (Dec 7, 2017)

I believe there are no invitation rounds this week, maybe next week on the 12th

This is so frustrating, no one has any clue on the next invitation rounds for December


----------



## munish.84 (Nov 23, 2017)

Swades16 said:


> I believe there are no invitation rounds this week, maybe next week on the 12th
> 
> This is so frustrating, no one has any clue on the next invitation rounds for December


As per ISCAH reports invitation did happen on 06th Dec.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> I am sorry but I disagree, although I completely understand the frustration in your case.
> Responsibility is a very strong concept that doesn't even remotely apply here. Australia has no responsibility towards any applicant.
> 
> Everyone pays taxes because it's the law. That's the same in any country. Doesn't make you more entitled to PR.
> ...


Dear rocktopus,

Thank u for your long response and taking good care of answering to almost every argument I had pointed out. It’s funny how u left out the Australian Gov initiated Professional Year program which costs around 12k for each graduate. As I already mentioned, the whole purpose of that program is to prepare international students for Australian, yes only Australian, workmarket, not Indian or Canadian. Now if someone is lucky enough to find a job after finishing it and still can not get an opportunity for a PR, then what is the point of that whole program?
And yes, all students need to sign a letter saying that they will return to their home country after they finish their studies. But there’s always been an option for those who wish to stay permanently and that’s why Professional Year (PY) Programs were created, so that student can learn about Australian job market and prepare, also awarded 5 points towards PR. So after a student finishes his studies, graduates from PY, earns those extra points, finds amazingly a job and still doesn’t get a PR, then do u honestly think the gov doesn’t owe him anything ??
And no, u don’t get my frustration or anyone else’s in this forum. I don’t even see your point of being here and posting here. Obviously u haven’t lived or yet alone studied in Australia. And probably u have an amazing job in your home country. I wish u all the best on your journey but please try to respect the journey of others as well.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Swades16 said:


> I believe there are no invitation rounds this week, maybe next week on the 12th
> 
> 
> 
> This is so frustrating, no one has any clue on the next invitation rounds for December




Definitely there will be no round on next week Wednesday. Next round will happen as usual after fortnight, on 20 December. Once again the quota will be 400 as similar to 6th December one. 

It clearly indicates that they don't wanna send more invitations in this year 2017. So drama had started since October. Just hoping that 2018 year bring the smooth rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Puka said:


> Dear rocktopus,
> 
> Thank u for your long response and taking good care of answering to almost every argument I had pointed out. It’s funny how u left out the Australian Gov initiated Professional Year program which costs around 12k for each graduate. As I already mentioned, the whole purpose of that program is to prepare international students for Australian, yes only Australian, workmarket, not Indian or Canadian. Now if someone is lucky enough to find a job after finishing it and still can not get an opportunity for a PR, then what is the point of that whole program?
> And yes, all students need to sign a letter saying that they will return to their home country after they finish their studies. But there’s always been an option for those who wish to stay permanently and that’s why Professional Year (PY) Programs were created, so that student can learn about Australian job market and prepare, also awarded 5 points towards PR. So after a student finishes his studies, graduates from PY, earns those extra points, finds amazingly a job and still doesn’t get a PR, then do u honestly think the gov doesn’t own him anything ??
> And no, u don’t get my frustration or anyone else’s in this forum. I don’t even see your point of being here and posting here. Obviously u haven’t lived or yet alone studied in Australia. And probably u have an amazing job in your home country. I wish u all the best on your journey but please try to respect the journey of others as well.


One question; 

When you say "lucky enough" to find a job. Does that mean you are implying that there are too many applicants to each opening? So it's hard to get a job in Australia?


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> One question;
> 
> When you say "lucky enough" to find a job. Does that mean you are implying that there are too many applicants to each opening? So it's hard to get a job in Australia?


In my experience and for many other international student graduates I know of (friends, workmates, acquaintances), it is extremely hard to find a job in Australia and one of the reasons is that many jobs require u to already have a PR or citizenship.
In order to get the right job u need to know the right network of people and have lots of good luck.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

So some idiots here says that after spending 100 k on gov basically to just get pr
Gov doesmt owe anyone anything
How abt ielts looting people for last 10 year
Why 7 each eng is requried i can show 6 each people becoming billionaire

Gov definately is answerable.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

Puka said:


> Dear rocktopus,
> 
> Thank u for your long response and taking good care of answering to almost every argument I had pointed out. It’s funny how u left out the Australian Gov initiated Professional Year program which costs around 12k for each graduate. As I already mentioned, the whole purpose of that program is to prepare international students for Australian, yes only Australian, workmarket, not Indian or Canadian. Now if someone is lucky enough to find a job after finishing it and still can not get an opportunity for a PR, then what is the point of that whole program?
> And yes, all students need to sign a letter saying that they will return to their home country after they finish their studies. But there’s always been an option for those who wish to stay permanently and that’s why Professional Year (PY) Programs were created, so that student can learn about Australian job market and prepare, also awarded 5 points towards PR. So after a student finishes his studies, graduates from PY, earns those extra points, finds amazingly a job and still doesn’t get a PR, then do u honestly think the gov doesn’t owe him anything ??
> And no, u don’t get my frustration or anyone else’s in this forum. I don’t even see your point of being here and posting here. Obviously u haven’t lived or yet alone studied in Australia. And probably u have an amazing job in your home country. I wish u all the best on your journey but please try to respect the journey of others as well.


Ur right in every word and u forgot to mention ielts cost or pte cost


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Puka said:


> In my experience and for many other international student graduates I know of (friends, workmates, acquaintances), it is extremely hard to find a job in Australia and one of the reasons is that many jobs require u to already have a PR or citizenship.
> In order to get the right job u need to know the right network of people and have lots of good luck.


Yeah, it’s indeed difficult to find a job in your field here. So many of my friends are still working in servos and supermarkets for years, even after graduating with engg and business degree. The struggle is real.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> i say if they have to give priority to someone it shud be someone like you mate best of luck. i hope u get ur invite soon  :yo:


Thanks mate. Hope it works out for us all.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

*Should i wait or goback and come on PR*

Hey All,
Its been 07 months onshore in sydney, no real savings if you come on 457 visa and everyday every week is like bubble on water...if you are on 457 onshore they literally squeeze you.

Nov 21st logged in eoi with 65 points,(Age30,work exp10,edu15,pte 10) and 70 points for NSW( Yet to get pre invite)

When can i expect pre invite from NSW atleast? since my current 457 sponsored project might endup in jan 2018.
isit possible to write to dibp/nsw state sponsorship about my 457 ending and will they grant bridging visa at this stage?
or
goback home country, come after PR? since i have 05 year old kid all school admissions done in sydney am risking my sons career as well.


PS: Note guys, consider 457 only if you are an bachelor, its very very risky considering or coming on 457 with family. 


EOI 65 pointer ( Age30,edu 15,work exp10,pte 10)
NSW EOI 70 points both applied nov 21st 2017
Currently in sydney


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Why is it risky to come in 457 with family? Can you please detail as I was planning the same because of considerable delay to get invitation for 189

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

abin said:


> Why is it risky to come in 457 with family? Can you please detail as I was planning the same because of considerable delay to get invitation for 189
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


1. sydney is way2 expensive compared to any part of australia
dependent getting job is not sure as many companies prefer pr or citizenship
If you have kid, in temp visa you wont get any rebate on child care and per day they charge you 100-110$..

school fees 5200 per annum, monthly medicals to be paid on 457 visa.

check with your employer if al these are covered and then take decision

and since you already logged in 189, await get PR and come


----------



## condog (Dec 9, 2017)

*Invite waiting time*

Hi everyone,

I was hoping somebody would be able to give me a rough estimate on how long i will be waiting for my invite. 

EOI submitted: 05/12/17
ANZSCO: 323214
Occupation: Metal Machinist
Points: 65

I realise nobody will be to give me an exact time frame, but am i looking at 6 weeks or will it be closer to 6+ months? As like many people on here i have a visa deadline coming up.

Thanks in advance... & Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Puka said:


> Dear roctopus,
> 
> Putting offshore candidates aside, I believe that Australia has some responsibility for onshore candidates, who have studied here and paid their taxes without getting even any basic free health care. Candidates who have spent their money and done Professional Year programs which is, let me remind u, a program iniciated by the Australian government, to increase the chances of a graduate finding a job, not overseas but here in Australia. That’s the pathway my husband has taken too and luckily he found a job after completing that program. Now with more than a year of work experience, working in one of the top Australian University’s Cybersecurity Deparment, he is still waiting for his invitation for PR.
> In conclusion, Australia gov is responsible for the fate of all those students they have lured coming to study and spend their cash in this country, giving them hopes for a PR.
> I’m sure you have heard of the drastic drop of international students in the last couple of months. Nobody is willing to spend their dollars in a country what has stopped giving u a chance of becoming a PR.


From the DIBP website:

"*Genuine temporary entrant*

The genuine temporary entrant (GTE) requirement is an integrity measure to ensure that the student visa programme is used as intended and not as a way for international students to maintain ongoing residency in Australia.

The GTE requirement applies to all student visa applicants. The officer assessing the visa application considers whether the individual circumstances of the student indicates that their intention is for a temporary stay in Australia.

You must satisfy us that you have a genuine intention to stay in Australia temporarily."

DIBP has no obligation to give student visa holders a permanent visa. In fact it's expected that students do *NOT* intend to apply for a permanent visa when they have finished their studies.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> From the DIBP website:
> 
> "*Genuine temporary entrant*
> 
> ...


I never said that all students have the right for PR. I was talking about those EX international students who have taken the pathway for PR, after doing gov initiated professional year programs and have found a job in their career. Please read through my text carefully.

A Professional Year Program is a structured professional development program combining formal learning and workplace experience for the international student who have graduated from a university in Australia. Gazetted by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) and managed by the respective Professional Bodies, it aims to enhance the employability of International graduates of Accounting, IT and Engineering fields and a successful completion of the program earns them 5 points towards permanent residency in Australia.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys in the bank statement there is one letter difference in the fourth name would it cause an issue ?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

spirecode said:


> 1. sydney is way2 expensive compared to any part of australia
> dependent getting job is not sure as many companies prefer pr or citizenship
> If you have kid, in temp visa you wont get any rebate on child care and per day they charge you 100-110$..
> 
> ...


Regarding getting job with 457 visas I thought it has working rights for dependent too si company won't be much bothered with having the person with PR or citizenship.

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mike129 said:


> guys in the bank statement there is one letter difference in the fourth name would it cause an issue ?


should be fine


----------



## NehaSharma20 (Dec 9, 2017)

My suggestion is you will get the invitation for *Australia Nominated Visa Subclass 190* for VIC, with 70 points, although the minimum points required for Australia immigration is 60 points but higher that 60 would increases the chances of nomination.


----------



## aks80 (Jan 20, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> From the DIBP website:
> 
> "*Genuine temporary entrant*
> 
> ...


I am not choosing sides here, but I have not heard of an Australia student visa being rejected for this reason. Am happy to be corrected if you are aware of such cases. I know people whose F1 visa applications for US were rejected because USCIS felt that they didn't intend to leave the US and did not have sufficient ties to their home country. Said ties demonstrated by having property, family, investments et al back home.

I know Aus universities that conduct sessions in India that clearly say that you can get a PR if you study in Australia. Now, we can be pedantic and say that 'can' does not imply 'will', but my friends have been to one of these sessions where the university representative comprehensively affirmed that one can expect to get a PR if they studied in Australia and followed the pathways.

DIBP ought to have a way of prioritizing deserving students and graduates that have worked hard to prove themselves. USCIS gives master students two shots at the cherry by having a special quota within the H1B lottery. That's perfectly acceptable given that those students studied in the US.

Not that DIBP doesn't do that with graduates who studies in Aus. I think they do that by giving the extra 5 points, but then if the invitation mechanism is not working as it should, they should fix that too. I haven't heard anyone here say they are entitled to a PR invite because they studied or worked in Aus, just that DIBP ought to be transparent if there are issues with skillselect or if they underestimated the NZ stream applications leading to lesser invites for non-NZ citizens. Or if the conditions in US after the new President took over has prompted many to apply for Australia PR. 

Incidentally, I didn't study or work in Aus and I can only empathize with folks who wait for their invites. All of us who have the invite or the PR or are now citizens who came in through the process should be able to speak about a problem without it seeming like we are ungrateful or disloyal. Peace out.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

Iscah has released their unofficial estimates for 6th Dec round. Any thoughts?

Unofficial Skill Select results from 6th December 2017 - Iscah


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Puka said:


> Dear rocktopus,
> 
> Thank u for your long response and taking good care of answering to almost every argument I had pointed out. It’s funny how u left out the Australian Gov initiated Professional Year program which costs around 12k for each graduate. As I already mentioned, the whole purpose of that program is to prepare international students for Australian, yes only Australian, workmarket, not Indian or Canadian.


So just to clear a few things up, the reason why I left the PY out, is because while it is meant to facilitate PR, going into PY is NOT a contract NOR an agreement with the Australian governement - and PR is NOT guaranteed. This was in essence the whole point of my message, I did't think I had to explicitly include PY - sorry about that.



> Now if someone is lucky enough to find a job after finishing it and still can not get an opportunity for a PR, then what is the point of that whole program?


You don't need PR to work in Australia. Once again sure, this is not ideal for US, but it is a very good deal for the government/Australia.



> And yes, all students need to sign a letter saying that they will return to their home country after they finish their studies. But there’s always been an option for those who wish to stay permanently and that’s why Professional Year (PY) Programs were created, so that student can learn about Australian job market and prepare, also awarded 5 points towards PR. So after a student finishes his studies, graduates from PY, earns those extra points, finds amazingly a job and still doesn’t get a PR, then do u honestly think the gov doesn’t owe him anything ??


The government would owe him something IF there was a mutual agreement that after your graduation/work experience you obtain PR. As far as I know, this has never been the case. All that's agreed upon by both parties is "this is an _opportunity _to _potentially __facilitate _PR". 



> And no, u don’t get my frustration or anyone else’s in this forum. I don’t even see your point of being here and posting here. Obviously u haven’t lived or yet alone studied in Australia. And probably u have an amazing job in your home country. I wish u all the best on your journey but please try to respect the journey of others as well.


You're making very wrong assumptions without knowing anything about me... So just for your information, I've lived and worked in Australia for 5 years now, and I am permanent resident. I've been studying abroad (as in, not my home country) for 10 years before that. I've been through all this before. That's the reason why I'm posting here, because I can sometimes have valuable input which is something I did appreciate when I was waiting for my invite.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

spirecode said:


> Hey All,
> Its been 07 months onshore in sydney, no real savings if you come on 457 visa and everyday every week is like bubble on water...if you are on 457 onshore they literally squeeze you.
> 
> Nov 21st logged in eoi with 65 points,(Age30,work exp10,edu15,pte 10) and 70 points for NSW( Yet to get pre invite)
> ...


What's your occupation, mate?

You get bridging visa automatically when you 457 expires, however you need to have filed your application before that. I'll let other confirm but I don't think EOI alone will trigger a bridging visa.


A bit unrelated but can you please clarify the following:
If you are on a 457 your employer is required by law to pay you as much or more than the national average wage for your occupation... this normally results in quite high wages and it surprises me that you seem to be struggling financially?
If your employer is not paying you enough, I urge you to take this up to Fairwork Australia.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

vikaschandra said:


> should be fine


Thanks my friend appreciated


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> So just to clear a few things up, the reason why I left the PY out, is because while it is meant to facilitate PR, going into PY is NOT a contract NOR an agreement with the Australian governement - and PR is NOT guaranteed. This was in essence the whole point of my message, I did't think I had to explicitly include PY - sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thank you again for your long response to my post. <*SNIP*> I*nappropriate comment kaju/moderator*
A quick response to your post now: of course no international student has a contract with DIBP which promises them the PR. What I already mentioned before is the fact that all those poor students have been lured into this country by the gov which gives them a HOPE for PR.
Do u really think anyone would come study here if there wouldn’t be any pathways to a PR? I mean, what’s the point relocating yourself and your families to a new country if it will never give u a PR????? Who on earth would spend their money and time to come to a country and never have the opportunity for a PR?? If me and my husband would have known 5 years ago that we would never have a chance to stay here permanently, then we would have never even considered coming here, that’s why I think Australia gov has lured ppl like us in here. I beg a pardon if I’m the only person feeling this way.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Hi guys, need help from experts.
> 
> I have applied for 189 EOI with 65 points and 190 for VIC with 70 points on 9-11-2017 for Engineering Technologist - 233914. Also applied for NSW with 70 points on 13-11-2017.
> 
> ...


Have u got any invite from NSW, also can you please tell me that does VIC state nomination is now halted till jan?


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

aptechvisaaus said:


> My suggestion is you will get the invitation for *Australia Nominated Visa Subclass 190* for VIC, with 70 points, although the minimum points required for Australia immigration is 60 points but higher that 60 would increases the chances of nomination.


I am applying for sofwate Engineer Job code , does VIC State nomination is now halted till jan 2018? can you please tell me where to check this


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Can anyone tell that 263111 code is applicable for which states. Thanks in advance


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Puka said:


> I thank you again for your long response to my post. <*SNIP*> I*nappropriate comment kaju/moderator*
> A quick response to your post now: of course no international student has a contract with DIBP which promises them the PR. What I already mentioned before is the fact that all those poor students have been lured into this country by the gov which gives them a HOPE for PR.
> Do u really think anyone would come study here if there wouldn’t be any pathways to a PR? I mean, what’s the point relocating yourself and your families to a new country if it will never give u a PR?????
> 
> ...


I know a lot of people going to countries for only a few years. It's very common to be relocated temporarily depending on your occupation. 

I'll top answering here because it's starting to not make sense to me. There is hope for PR, it's called SkillSelect...? And a few other avenues...? You're talking like there's no hope and everything is done...

I'm really sorry your experience makes you feel like Australia has lured or failed you and I hope you can soon be at peace.


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

Puka said:


> I thank you again for your long response to my post. <*SNIP*> I*nappropriate comment kaju/moderator*
> A quick response to your post now: of course no international student has a contract with DIBP which promises them the PR. What I already mentioned before is the fact that all those poor students have been lured into this country by the gov which gives them a HOPE for PR.
> Do u really think anyone would come study here if there wouldn’t be any pathways to a PR? I mean, what’s the point relocating yourself and your families to a new country if it will never give u a PR????? Who on earth would spend their money and time to come to a country and never have the opportunity for a PR?? If me and my husband would have known 5 years ago that we would never have a chance to stay here permanently, then we would have never even considered coming here, that’s why I think Australia gov has lured ppl like us in here. I beg a pardon if I’m the only person feeling this way.


I am going to be blunt here.

You should always think that the country that your going to study will "not give you a PR". You need to earn it. Australia is easier tbh, I have been in states and the avenues of getting a greencard is much much harder than Australia. If one avenue fails, you need to look for another. Thats how countries like USA and Australia keep the talent they seek, not only with the required skillset but the required attitude with the fighting spirit. Why should Australia give you a PR? 

Most of the people here are those who read stuff in the net(including this forum). You have stayed in the country for 5 years, thats enough time for you to understand how the system functions and how to get through it. If you dont have options, get a lawyer or someone that knows the subject and seek their advice.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> I know a lot of people going to countries for only a few years. It's very common to be relocated temporarily depending on your occupation.
> 
> I'll top answering here because it's starting to not make sense to me. There is hope for PR, it's called SkillSelect...? And a few other avenues...? You're talking like there's no hope and everything is done...
> 
> I'm really sorry your experience makes you feel like Australia has lured or failed you and I hope you can soon be at peace.


I don’t know anyone I have met in Australia who has come here to work temporarily. They all have come with a hope of a PR. The network of people you know must be very different from mine. Many of my friends work on their skilled occupations and have a PR but many are still stuck in the malfunctioning SkillSelect. I’m sure u have heard that the whole program has stopped working properly, either because of fake EOIs or New Zealand stream. I do hope it will get back on its feet though. 
It’s Sunday and I’m going to the church to pray for all those thousands of appliacants who’s visas are expiring and are anxiously waiting for their invite. Something that u luckily will never have to go through in your life, since u already have a PR.


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Is any chance to get invitation on 60 points for Anzsco Code 233512.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> Is any chance to get invitation on 60 points for Anzsco Code 233512.


 Mmmmmmhhhhhhhhhh,their is nothing impossible.pray dibp increase dir cap,and end dir drama.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> pranabsinha said:
> 
> 
> > Is any chance to get invitation on 60 points for Anzsco Code 233512.
> ...


 As a backup apply for state sponsorship,or try to increase ur English point.then pray HARD


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Puka said:


> A quick response to your post now: of course no international student has a contract with DIBP which promises them the PR. What I already mentioned before is the fact that all those poor students have been lured into this country by the gov which gives them a HOPE for PR.
> Do u really think anyone would come study here if there wouldn’t be any pathways to a PR? I mean, what’s the point relocating yourself and your families to a new country if it will never give u a PR????? Who on earth would spend their money and time to come to a country and never have the opportunity for a PR?? If me and my husband would have known 5 years ago that we would never have a chance to stay here permanently, then we would have never even considered coming here, that’s why I think Australia gov has lured ppl like us in here. I beg a pardon if I’m the only person feeling this way.


But that's exactly why the government has the Genuine Temporary Entrant criteria. The GTE criteria should be a very clear sign to international students that they are NOT to have an expectation of a PR visa. So the government isn't luring students here, and if students come here still expecting a PR visa at the end of their studies, that's not the government's fault or responsibility.

Of course there will be students who come and during or after their studies they decide they want to remain (e.g. they meet someone and fall in love, they find a good job, they like the country, etc.), and if they can get a PR visa then that's fine. But it shouldn't be their intention when they lodge their student visa application.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Mandip said:


> Can anyone tell that 263111 code is applicable for which states. Thanks in advance


You can use this site to see which states may be sponsoring: https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/

The site isn't completely infallible though, so always good to go to the state's website to confirm their occupation list and also review any additional criteria they may have in place.


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi Guys.. i had applied for the 189 visa in October and am thinking to apply for the 190 visa as well.
I would like to know if by applying for the 190 visa now, will it have an impact on DOE of the 189 visa which was applied in October.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> But that's exactly why the government has the Genuine Temporary Entrant criteria. The GTE criteria should be a very clear sign to international students that they are NOT to have an expectation of a PR visa. So the government isn't luring students here, and if students come here still expecting a PR visa at the end of their studies, that's not the government's fault or responsibility.
> 
> Of course there will be students who come and during or after their studies they decide they want to remain (e.g. they meet someone and fall in love, they find a good job, they like the country, etc.), and if they can get a PR visa then that's fine. But it shouldn't be their intention when they lodge their student visa application.


Amen. :nod:


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Highly improbable. Not discouraging you.Try to Increase your scores.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I am planning to lodge my EOI in Feb 1st week with 70 points for code 261312(developer programmer) . I am waiting for my husband's skills assessment from EA (which is on shutdown and is expected to resume work from 1st Feb  ) to claim partner points.

Any chances for me to get invite this year?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Any idea when the next invitation round going to be?


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Nobody knows about the last round, except some clue from isach agency. So next should be after two weeks on 20th.


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi Guys.. i had applied for the 189 visa in October and am thinking to apply for the 190 visa as well.
I would like to know if by applying for the 190 visa now, will it have an impact on DOE of the 189 visa which was applied in October.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

I'm not seeing any reason to discuss on the invitation part as DIBP has not given any information since October. I'm totally hopeless even with 70 points. Immitracker showing only 75 points invite on the last round. There are many speculations on the invite, but I feel they are preparing for something better/worse!? As long as we are immigrant we could just hope for the best, patiently.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> But that's exactly why the government has the Genuine Temporary Entrant criteria. The GTE criteria should be a very clear sign to international students that they are NOT to have an expectation of a PR visa. So the government isn't luring students here, and if students come here still expecting a PR visa at the end of their studies, that's not the government's fault or responsibility.
> 
> Of course there will be students who come and during or after their studies they decide they want to remain (e.g. they meet someone and fall in love, they find a good job, they like the country, etc.), and if they can get a PR visa then that's fine. But it shouldn't be their intention when they lodge their student visa application.


Dear roctopus and Maggie-May24, what is your purpose of following and posting under the “SkillSelect December invitation” topic ? My personal purpose is to gather information and news about December invitation rounds. I’m among one of the few thousands of other frustrated candidates waiting for the invitation. I do not see your purpose of posting here, other than rubbing salt on the wounds of the thousands of applicants. 
If you have not anything constructive or positive to say regarding the December invitation rounds then please exempt yourselves from keeping posting negative posts. Your arguments won’t help anyone who’s following this post.


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

Puka said:


> Dear roctopus and Maggie-May24, what is your purpose of following and posting under the “SkillSelect December invitation” topic ? My personal purpose is to gather information and news about December invitation rounds. I’m among one of the few thousands of other frustrated candidates waiting for the invitation. I do not see your purpose of posting here, other than rubbing salt on the wounds of the thousands of applicants.
> If you have not anything constructive or positive to say regarding the December invitation rounds then please exempt yourselves from keeping posting negative posts. Your arguments won’t help anyone who’s following this post.


Couldnt help but to ask, does your post help anyone whos following this post? Should they be more focused in getting an output/ find an avenue from the system rather than blaming it? 

Honestly you should get a immigration consultant to look at your case rather than posting your thoughts on what the Australian Government should/shouldn't do and your level of frustration with the system.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi Everyone. I submitted 3 EOI's for 190 states Vic, NSW, Queensland, and one EOI for 189. For 190 I have 70 points and 65 points for 189. Profession Civil Engineer 233211.
189 I submitted on 3rd of December and 190 all 3 of them today 10th of December.
Please let me know how many weeks it may take me to get invitation to any of my EOIs190 and 189?
Is there any chance that I will get invitation for 190 still in December or next month in January?


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Dear Experts, sorry if this is not the right form to ask this question..Last month I had a kidney stone removal surgery, URS.(urethroscopic). Kindly advise whether kidney stones or URS done in past willaffect medicals results and Visa refusal or delay in grant. Should I declare this during medicals ? Thank you.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

NeonBlr said:


> Dear Experts, sorry if this is not the right form to ask this question..Last month I had a kidney stone removal surgery, URS.(urethroscopic). Kindly advise whether kidney stones or URS done in past willaffect medicals results and Visa refusal or delay in grant. Should I declare this during medicals ? Thank you.


Don't worry... There will be no adverse effect of your surgery!!

They are strict with HIV, TB, and Hepatitis which can be easily spread and will burden the medical costs on system.

All the best!


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> NeonBlr said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Experts, sorry if this is not the right form to ask this question..Last month I had a kidney stone removal surgery, URS.(urethroscopic). Kindly advise whether kidney stones or URS done in past willaffect medicals results and Visa refusal or delay in grant. Should I declare this during medicals ? Thank you.
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

NeonBlr said:


> Dear Experts, sorry if this is not the right form to ask this question..Last month I had a kidney stone removal surgery, URS.(urethroscopic). Kindly advise whether kidney stones or URS done in past willaffect medicals results and Visa refusal or delay in grant. Should I declare this during medicals ? Thank you.


You should declare of any major surgeries that you have gone through in the past.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Puka said:


> Dear roctopus and Maggie-May24, what is your purpose of following and posting under the “SkillSelect December invitation” topic ? My personal purpose is to gather information and news about December invitation rounds. I’m among one of the few thousands of other frustrated candidates waiting for the invitation. I do not see your purpose of posting here, other than rubbing salt on the wounds of the thousands of applicants.
> If you have not anything constructive or positive to say regarding the December invitation rounds then please exempt yourselves from keeping posting negative posts. Your arguments won’t help anyone who’s following this post.


Hang on a minute though, you need to stop with the double standards.

You are the one here, **** talking the Australian government and complaining on how they failed people waiting for ITA, how SkillSelect is a very bad system, how unfair and irresponsible it is for the applicants. I see literally no constructive input, only criticism, anger and frustration.

All we've been doing is rightly point out to you that this is no fault/failure/responsibility of the Australian Government, but now since you can't seem to get over it and accept this, you question our right to post here. How dare you? People have told you countless time to consult with or with different Immigration Agents, to see how you can increase your points, basically like every one else is happily doing, but you just stay here and complain. Sorry to be blunt but you're in need for some harsh reality check. The world doesn't revolve around you and your problems, and most people are here to find help and advice, not to be told how **** the system is and how little hope there is. Also if you can't deal with people contradicting your precious opinions, I strongly advise you stay off the internet because you'll have a hard time. 

If you are really so full of hatred against the Australian government, maybe you should start looking at other countries to get into because this sounds like a very sour and uncomfortable start.

Additionally, if you are still 100% convinced that I have no right to post here and that I do not provide any constructive input, I invite you to search my post history and find out for yourself.

Have a great day.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Hang on a minute though, you need to stop with the double standards.
> 
> You are the one here, **** talking the Australian government and complaining on how they failed people waiting for ITA, how SkillSelect is a very bad system, how unfair and irresponsible it is for the applicants. I see literally no constructive input, only criticism, anger and frustration.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you that one should not assume that PR is their right, rather work hard for it if they really want to live and work in Australia. International Students and not entitled to PR by default and there is no written agreement between Australian Gov and applicants that they in any case will get a guaranteed PR. I totally understand your part of the story, but this thread would have been a lot more constructive and productive if you guys use personal messages instead of your posts. I mean after all, what's the point having a debate in this thread?? The sole purpose of this thread is to just help out potential emigrants with advises on their application (to provide them with invite date if there is any) which *might * help them make some point changes(if needed) and improve their shot towards PR. Please, lets keep this thread to report any invite trends only rather than discussing any off-topic conflict material. Thank you.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi Guys.. i had applied for the 189 visa in October and am thinking to apply for the 190 visa as well.
> I would like to know if by applying for the 190 visa now, will it have an impact on DOE of the 189 visa which was applied in October.


It's preferable that you submit another EOI for 190 rather than editing your existing 189. Not that it will change the DOE, but because if you happen to get a 190 invite and feel it's better to wait for 189, then it's better if they are submitted as separate EOIs.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sc23 (Dec 2, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> It's preferable that you submit another EOI for 190 rather than editing your existing 189. Not that it will change the DOE, but because if you happen to get a 190 invite and feel it's better to wait for 189, then it's better if they are submitted as separate EOIs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Hi, how do you submit a separate EOI ? I could only update my EOI for 189 and add 190. I could not create a new one? Can you please advise on how to process? I would prefer to get an invitation for 189. Luckily I updated my EOI for 190 on dec 5th, so not too long ago, do I have to withdraw and create a new EOI ?


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

I got nsw approval in 5 days.. better to take what you have got and request for faster processing..


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

I just created 3 EOI's with my details and in each selected different state. I thought we could have many eois if we want to apply to more than one state.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I just created 3 EOI's with my details and in each selected different state. I thought we could have many eois if we want to apply to more than one state.


I realized that waiting for 189 invitation with 65 points would take forever that's why I don't mind receiving invitation for 190 . Therefore I created 3 with 3 different states in which I'm interested to move in. If anyone them really turns out into invitation I will be happy to grab it. I don't want to wait till 'maybe' June. I don't mind staying in one state for next 2 years , in fact that's why I have chosen my preferred states.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I just created 3 EOI's with my details and in each selected different state. I thought we could have many eois if we want to apply to more than one state.


This is copied directly from DIBP's website.


*How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?
There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.*


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes this is what I exactly did. 
But my question is how many weeks I may wait for invitation from any of these 3 states ,( Victoria, NSW, Queensland)? I have 70 points for them. Civil Engineer.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Yes this is what I exactly did.
> But my question is how many weeks I may wait for invitation from any of these 3 states ,( Victoria, NSW, Queensland)? I have 70 points for them. Civil Engineer.


It is hard to say. 190 invitations are given randomly as they don't have any fix time as far as I know. Maybe in a month or maybe after 6 months, no one is sure(especially with NSW). I believe you should get your invitation for 189 somewhere in May-Jun 2018 when non-pro rata reaches its cut off at 65 points. But this is only my assumption as it may still be at 70 well after June.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

sc23 said:


> Hi, how do you submit a separate EOI ? I could only update my EOI for 189 and add 190. I could not create a new one? Can you please advise on how to process? I would prefer to get an invitation for 189. Luckily I updated my EOI for 190 on dec 5th, so not too long ago, do I have to withdraw and create a new EOI ?


If your question is can you have more than one EOI with the same login credentials ? I wouldn't think so. Start from the scratch and create a fresh EOI.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

Experts, I have 65/70 points for 189 and 190. And submitting EOI today. My question is, when can I expect an invite? 
Coz I will be losing 5 points on age by 20 April 2018. I am looking whether I can get the invite before hand.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> Experts, I have 65/70 points for 189 and 190. And submitting EOI today. My question is, when can I expect an invite?
> Coz I will be losing 5 points on age by 20 April 2018. I am looking whether I can get the invite before hand.


Depends also on your ANZSCO code. Please post that we well.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> Depends also on your ANZSCO code. Please post that we well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


261312 Developer Programmer


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> I got nsw approval in 5 days.. better to take what you have got and request for faster processing..


Congratulations.pls which occupation.and ur points,do u av superior in English too? I asked cos am in same boat with naw. Awaiting pre invite with 70 point with state sponsorship, agricultural Scientistdoe 8/12/2017


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Guys, Do you know what other states provide sponsorships for Telecommunication Engineers (263311) except NSW? Because I couldn't find any


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> 261312 Developer Programmer


With 65 points you don't have much chances of getting invited this FY... There's a backlog of 65 pointers dating back to April 2017 and current invitation rounds are not large enough to quickly reduce it.

I strongly recommend you try and increase points where you can for 189.
As for 190, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*Parents Visa*

Guys,

I need to know the ways by which I can include my parents. I know we can't add them in our Subclass Visa 189 or 190 but there must be some way. Thanks in advance.


----------



## snakedude89 (Dec 11, 2017)

*Regarding EOI*

Hey guys! I am new here. I was just wondering if I had 2 EOIs. 1 completed and 1 incomplete. If I withdrew the one which is incomplete, my other complete EOI will still be active right? Thanks a million for your help.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi guys. I just got an email regarding 190 from Queensland.
They asked me:
In regards to your EOI for Queensland Government Nomination.
Do you have current registration with the Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland?
You must be a current holder of the registration to be eligible to apply.

Now please guys advise me what should I do. I don't have it. But if they are seriously considering to select me I'm ready to proceed. The same I replied that I currently don't have registration with Queensland engineers but I'm ready to proceed to comply with all formalities.

Do they agree to wait until I register where they need and after wards they will send me invitation?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

snakedude89 said:


> Hey guys! I am new here. I was just wondering if I had 2 EOIs. 1 completed and 1 incomplete. If I withdrew the one which is incomplete, my other complete EOI will still be active right? Thanks a million for your help.


EOI is independent. It has nothing to do with other one. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

snakedude89 said:


> Hey guys! I am new here. I was just wondering if I had 2 EOIs. 1 completed and 1 incomplete. If I withdrew the one which is incomplete, my other complete EOI will still be active right? Thanks a million for your help.


Yes.


----------



## gdsrikanth (Dec 6, 2017)

1) What are the documents required for Visa processing?
2) Is it advisable to add my wife and 1 year kid to include during Visa processing? If yes, which documents would be required for them?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hi guys. I just got an email regarding 190 from Queensland.
> They asked me:
> In regards to your EOI for Queensland Government Nomination.
> Do you have current registration with the Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland?
> ...


I don't think you would qualify for QLD nomination as it clearly says you must already be a member with Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland. I wonder if you could talk to them on call and explain them you already are a member with EA.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

gdsrikanth said:


> 1) What are the documents required for Visa processing?
> 2) Is it advisable to add my wife and 1 year kid to include during Visa processing? If yes, which documents would be required for them?


This is a very generic questions. The real question is getting your skills assessment first. You would mainly require passport, educational and birth certificate along with skills assessment and any work experience evidence that you claim, English test scores, Police Clearance and many more depending on your individual case scenario which vary from person to person and from the country you are applying from.


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

I applied for sc 189 with 261313 on 05/12/2017 with 70 points, any idea when can i expect the invite? just that my current visa will be expiring in March 2018, I'm curious to know the delay, so i can plan ahead. 

Any other alternatives would be much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## snakedude89 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks a lot man! So that means the completed one should be good right?


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

gdsrikanth said:


> 1) What are the documents required for Visa processing?
> 2) Is it advisable to add my wife and 1 year kid to include during Visa processing? If yes, which documents would be required for them?


Better we could answer if you share where are you standing now? Have you done anything yet regarding the complete immigration process?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Last_Jedi said:


> I applied for sc 189 with 261313 on 05/12/2017 with 70 points, any idea when can i expect the invite? just that my current visa will be expiring in March 2018, I'm curious to know the delay, so i can plan ahead.
> 
> Any other alternatives would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


I think you would receive an invite just before the deadline. It's all too vague and really hard to predict as well.

At last, DIBP has created a page for 9 November round but they are yet to publish the round result, which I suspect they will publish the round result by tonight. If this happens then there is good chance that we might see a round on 13th December because they usually want to publish the results of round just before the future round.


----------



## gdsrikanth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi,
I have submitted my EOI (189/ 70 points) on 2-Dec-2017. So would like to know following items:
1) What are the documents required for Visa processing?
2) Is it advisable to add my wife and 1 year kid to include during Visa processing? If yes, which documents would be required for them?


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Last_Jedi said:


> I applied for sc 189 with 261313 on 05/12/2017 with 70 points, any idea when can i expect the invite? just that my current visa will be expiring in March 2018, I'm curious to know the delay, so i can plan ahead.
> 
> Any other alternatives would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


So basically you have submitted the EOI. I strongly suggest that you must renew your passport because only for the visa processing the passports must have be at least 6 months of expiry. So as sometimes visa processing itself takes more than 4 - 6 months you may end up in problem.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

gdsrikanth said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my EOI (189/ 70 points) on 2-Dec-2017. So would like to know following items:
> 1) What are the documents required for Visa processing?
> 2) Is it advisable to add my wife and 1 year kid to include during Visa processing? If yes, which documents would be required for them?


I would suggest you must add your wife and kid if you want them to go along with you and you are not planning to alone first. Secondly, if you are even planning to go alone first to settle and then want to call your family, I would still say to include them as it would be easy as everything had already processed and you just need a ticket to have them with you.

For the documents related to you and the family, just visit the DIBP website. As you have applied for EOI so you must have the most of the documents of your own. The same documents are required for the family (e.g.) identity, birth certificates, english competency etc. However, some documents are required additional which are not asked by your assessment authority but will be asked when you are applying the visa:

1) Family registration; your doc.
2) Police certificate; your, wife and kid if he/she is 16 years older.
3) Medical; for all member I think.
4) Third party documents (salary slips 3-4 years, income tax certificates, bank statements 3-4 years etc.)
5) Wife's english competency proof; either she do IELTS or get a letter from her institute that her subjects were in english.

For complete list, just visit this website:
http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#tab-content-1


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

gdsrikanth said:


> 1) What are the documents required for Visa processing?
> 2) Is it advisable to add my wife and 1 year kid to include during Visa processing? If yes, which documents would be required for them?


Follow this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

snakedude89 said:


> Thanks a lot man! So that means the completed one should be good right?


For your question "Yes". Moreover, you may also select the two different visa's even in one EOI instead of filling the different EOIs but, yes, in this case the information would be same for both visas. If you want to enter a different information in EOI for the visa invite then you must go for 02 EOIs.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Follow this thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


Kinnu, I was looking at your signature. You logded EOI on April and receive just the invitation by Oct? This is so long time to just share you the invite. I heard that ITA's are given more often normally in couple of weeks or in a month but for you it took 6 months. Can you share if there was anything specific?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> Kinnu, I was looking at your signature. You logded EOI on April and receive just the invitation by Oct? This is so long time to just share you the invite. I heard that ITA's are given more often normally in couple of weeks or in a month but for you it took 6 months. Can you share if there was anything specific?


Dear as you can see, I have only 65 points and my occupation is 2335 which is on pro rata. It took 6 months to clear the backlog of 65 pointers and get my invite. I could have got before, if i tired PTE for superior english, but I have limited time and resources to spend time on PTE alone. I decided to wait till i get the invite. It all depends on what and when you want. However, in the present trend it would have been difficult to predict the invite as the skillselect is undergoing challenges.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Dear as you can see, I have only 65 points and my occupation is 2335 which is on pro rata. It took 6 months to clear the backlog of 65 pointers and get my invite. I could have got before, if i tired PTE for superior english, but I have limited time and resources to spend time on PTE alone. I decided to wait till i get the invite. It all depends on what and when you want. However, in the present trend it would have been difficult to predict the invite as the skillselect is undergoing challenges.


Hmmm I see. Yes I heard that as some of my friend were also in industrial engineering catgory. I hope that skillselect may stabilize itself and reduce the time for both the ITA's and visa processing.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> Hmmm I see. Yes I heard that as some of my friend were also in industrial engineering catgory. I hope that skillselect may stabilize itself and reduce the time for both the ITA's and visa processing.


What are your points at the time of submitting the EOI?


----------



## gdsrikanth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi,
Please find my results below and when can I expect my Invitation? Coz I will be turning 33 in next month (Jan'18) and this reduces my points to 65. As per earlier thread, I got to know that I will be getting invitation with 65 points (with assumption I get invitation next month). 
1) What if I get invitation in this month itself with 70 points. I am not sure if I will be able to submit Visa in a month (before my birthday) with 70 points.
2) If I get invitation in this month then is it advisable to wait till next month and submit new EOI with 65 points?

PTE: L 77, R 67, W 75, S 82
ANZSCO Code: 261313 - Software Engineer
ACS Result: 30-Nov-2017
EOI Submission: 2-Dec-2017
EOI Points: 70
Invitation Rec: Yet to receive
VISA Lodged: Yet to lodge


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ISCAH has posted it today;

The skillselect results from 9th November 2017 have been collated and DIBP have created a webpage for them to be published to at last.

So results should be "released" shortly for that round at least.

If they do not also publish the results from the 22nd November then it is unlikely they will publish December total invitee numbers. We expect though that there were around 200-500 in the 6th December round. And so it is likely to be a similar low number for the second December round. Probably on the 20th Dec 2017.

Please email any questions to [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> What are your points at the time of submitting the EOI?


I had the same as you, 65. Unfortunately, my first IELTS didn't go well so it reduced my 5 points for the age as I did my second IELTS after 32 years of age.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> ISCAH has posted it today;
> 
> The skillselect results from 9th November 2017 have been collated and DIBP have created a webpage for them to be published to at last.
> 
> ...


There is no such update on Iscah... Could you please share the link?

Thanks much!


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

I called that Queensland person. He told me I need to be registered at Queensland board engineers to be eligible to apply for 190 for Queensland. I asked if I go ahead and do registration will I get invitation? He said no it doesn't give you any garantee that you will get invitation. When you are eligible to apply we will look into your skill assessment and then we will decide if we need your skills or not.

It sounds weird to me. Every Civil Engineer must go through EA assessment then why they force candidates to spend additional money on state assessment again?


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> ISCAH has posted it today;
> 
> The skillselect results from 9th November 2017 have been collated and DIBP have created a webpage for them to be published to at last.
> 
> ...


Yes the DIBP website doe not have the december round mentioned now. They have updated it back to Nov 9 & 22 as "Next Invitation Round" previously they had december's invitations round there in this header.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> I had the same as you, 65. Unfortunately, my first IELTS didn't go well so it reduced my 5 points for the age as I did my second IELTS after 32 years of age.


OK...anyways, yours is not a pro rata occupation. So assuming there is an increase in the invitation quota, you will get it in the next two months. All the best.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> Yes the DIBP website doe not have the december round mentioned now. They have updated it back to Nov 9 & 22 as "Next Invitation Round" previously they had december's invitations round there in this header.


Why they are saying this is because the below link on which Nov 9th round results will be published gives a 404 error.
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-November-invitation-rounds.aspx


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> I called that Queensland person. He told me I need to be registered at Queensland board engineers to be eligible to apply for 190 for Queensland. I asked if I go ahead and do registration will I get invitation? He said no it doesn't give you any garantee that you will get invitation. When you are eligible to apply we will look into your skill assessment and then we will decide if we need your skills or not.
> 
> It sounds weird to me. Every Civil Engineer must go through EA assessment then why they force candidates to spend additional money on state assessment again?


They will not guarantee even if you have visa in your hand. No one from skill assessment or DIBP guarantees anyone for anything.

The point is that you must ask him like "If I get registered, does this fulfills your requirement". Now on this question they can't play with you. Do not ask them the questions that they are not bound to give. I know and I am sure that asking the question they way I have mentioned would resolve your problem. I wish I could tell you that how long I had to fight with an assessing authority just to get the answer of a simply question from them. I was asking them straight questions initially when I started all this process last year but then I realized something which worked. So ask them intelligently and do not ask straight questions. Good luck.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> There is no such update on Iscah... Could you please share the link?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much!




Here you go mate;

https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1590772834342059


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

can I make additional EOI? the current one i have has state sponsorship as ANY.. i wanna create one specifically for NSW.. would that be breaking any rules? do they give preference to people who pick one specific state over the ANY option?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

or if i update my EOI now and only select NSW.. will that affect my turn with regards to my last updated date? or does date of effect only matter?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

10cu5T said:


> or if i update my EOI now and only select NSW.. will that affect my turn with regards to my last updated date? or does date of effect only matter?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Nothing will happen to your EOI until you have change in points with your update. Moreover, you can create as many independent EOIs as you want.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

so the last submitted on date does not matter? do you think picking one specific state over the any option increases your chances?









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

10cu5T said:


> so the last submitted on date does not matter? do you think picking one specific state over the any option increases your chances?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can say "YES", if your points are not changing in the update. And the "last submitted" shows when you have last edited your EOI

Coming to state nominations, It is completely upto them to decide based on the criteria and skill levels in that state.

But, if you are ready for any state, then there is no harm in submitting different EOIs to states .


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> I can say "YES", if your points are not changing in the update. And the "last submitted" shows when you have last edited your EOI
> 
> Coming to state nominations, It is completely upto them to decide based on the criteria and skill levels in that state.
> 
> But, if you are ready for any state, then there is no harm in submitting different EOIs to states .


i guess i will make 3 new EOI? but that would mean i am submitting TODAY.. i guess i will edit my current one to NSW only.. worst case scenario i leave the country in May and get invited to where i actually wanna live a few months later.. rather then end up somewhere now where i know no one...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello i have applied in November for ICT business analyst with 65 points, however i am unable to know whats the current status for this skill on skillselect since there is no updates. Does anyone know any input like the least points selected?
Additionally did anyone get any invitation at 65 points and how much time?


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> Yes the DIBP website doe not have the december round mentioned now. They have updated it back to Nov 9 & 22 as "Next Invitation Round" previously they had december's invitations round there in this header.


Great!! So what was the cap for December month rounds?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

10cu5T said:


> i guess i will make 3 new EOI? but that would mean i am submitting TODAY.. i guess i will edit my current one to NSW only.. worst case scenario i leave the country in May and get invited to where i actually wanna live a few months later.. rather then end up somewhere now where i know no one...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Why do you want to make 3 EOI again if you are ok with any state? If you create new EOIs then your Initial date changes to TODAY.

keep the old EOI as it is and create new EOIs to which ever state you want. Its just an advice.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

ok i guess i wasnt really clear.. when i first made my application i was like eh what the hell i am gonna go for the 189 anyway.. but then **** happened and i saw this (pic attached).. now given that i am in Sydney and i would really rather live here.. i am just wondering if it would be a good idea to just select NSW state rather than ANY... Incase it increases my chances??









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
I have submitted my eois for 189 and 190
Under same skill select account .
It is showing like 
Intially submitted on 11/05/2017- 
Last submitted on —- 14/08/2017
And corrosponding to each eoi it is like
189- doe=11/05/2017
190=14/08/2017
So which date will be considered for 189 invitation.
As per my agent it is 11/05/17
Is it correct?
Please let me know
Thanks


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

*November rounds quota*



sachinleo80 said:


> Great!! So what was the cap for December month rounds?


They did not update any December rounds, but they have published November Quota which is having 2 rounds with 700 invites each


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi guys
> I have submitted my eois for 189 and 190
> Under same skill select account .
> It is showing like
> ...


Yes. He is right.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Yes. He is right.


bro reply to my question... sorry that's the only way i can send you a direct notification.. by quoting you xD

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

10cu5T said:


> ok i guess i wasnt really clear.. when i first made my application i was like eh what the hell i am gonna go for the 189 anyway.. but then **** happened and i saw this (pic attached).. now given that i am in Sydney and i would really rather live here.. i am just wondering if it would be a good idea to just select NSW state rather than ANY... Incase it increases my chances??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May be as they mentioned. But, I'm sure. Senior members can comment on that ..


----------



## gdsrikanth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi,
Can somebody please help me with your response.


Please find my results below and when can I expect my Invitation? Coz I will be turning 33 in next month (Jan'18) and this reduces my points to 65. As per earlier thread, I got to know that I will be getting invitation with 65 points (with assumption I get invitation next month). 
1) What if I get invitation in this month itself with 70 points. I am not sure if I will be able to submit Visa in a month (before my birthday) with 70 points.
2) If I get invitation in this month then is it advisable to wait till next month and submit new EOI with 65 points?

PTE: L 77, R 67, W 75, S 82
ANZSCO Code: 261313 - Software Engineer
ACS Result: 30-Nov-2017
EOI Submission: 2-Dec-2017
EOI Points: 70
Invitation Rec: Yet to receive
VISA Lodged: Yet to lodge


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

gdsrikanth said:


> Hi,
> Can somebody please help me with your response.
> 
> 
> ...


Once you get the invite, you will have 60 days before it expire and then you dont have to worry about your age as you are already invited. So, you can lodge the visa with the documents you have and provide the balance in the mean time.

No need to create new EOI. The EOI will get automatically updated based on your DOB and the date of effect and points change on your birthday.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

dear senior members.. any help regarding my query above would be highly appreciated xD

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> May be as they mentioned. But, I'm sure. Senior members can comment on that ..


Yes.. you must mention NSW if you want to be considered for its nomination. They will simply not pickup application with ANY state mentioned. 

You can update your existing EOI ..


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> ok i guess i wasnt really clear.. when i first made my application i was like eh what the hell i am gonna go for the 189 anyway.. but then **** happened and i saw this (pic attached).. now given that i am in Sydney and i would really rather live here.. i am just wondering if it would be a good idea to just select NSW state rather than ANY... Incase it increases my chances??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if u want to live in NSW then u shud select NSW 190 only if u dont have any problem in living in QLD for first two years then select QLD plus there are ppl who get state invites even if they select ANY STATE in EOI but that still depends on the priority of the occupation of any of the states.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

Umarchodhary said:


> if u want to live in NSW then u shud select NSW 190 only if u dont have any problem in living in QLD for first two years then select QLD plus there are ppl who get state invites even if they select ANY STATE in EOI but that still depends on the priority of the occupation of any of the states.


thanks for the reply guys... i have now edited my eoi and selected nsw only.. the last update date has changed to today..i hope that doesn't affect my turn in the queue.. xD

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Still waiting ....

EOI Submission : 19th Nov 2017
ANZO : Computer Networks
Points : Age = 25, Univ= 15, PTE= 20 , Experience = 10 : Total= 70
Current status : Ghhhhhrrrr.. scratching my b$#@! as I wait.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

loading254 said:


> Still waiting ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hopefully you should receive in next round. 


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Code 261313
Points:70
189 subclass
DOE: 31st Oct 2017
When can we expect invite?


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

pawan.chitta said:


> Code 261313
> Points:70
> 189 subclass
> DOE: 31st Oct 2017
> When can we expect invite?




Expecting next round to be a bigger round as last year. Hopefully you should get it in next round.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

Code 261313
Points:75
189 subclass
EOI submission: 5th Dec'2017
When can we expect invite? Not sure when the next round is gonna happen :-(


----------



## denzelwams (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello Guys.. Just did my assessment and about to submit my EOI...Is 60 points something I should worry about? Scary! I might have to take the PTE exams again to score 79


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

g.kaushik03 said:


> Code 261313
> Points:75
> 189 subclass
> EOI submission: 5th Dec'2017
> When can we expect invite? Not sure when the next round is gonna happen :-(


If it's not a super capped round next round, you will get it then. 

Next round should be on December 20th.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

denzelwams said:


> Hello Guys.. Just did my assessment and about to submit my EOI...Is 60 points something I should worry about? Scary! I might have to take the PTE exams again to score 79




With the current trend getting invited with 60 Points looks tough. Try state but less chances. What’s your occupation?


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Where can we get the bifircation or information about the occupational skills of NewZealenders. As i really dont believe that more yhan 1/3 of the invitations r 70s n of NewZealenders contribution.


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Anybody had a successful invitation for ICT business analyst with 65 points?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> With the current trend getting invited with 60 Points looks tough. Try state but less chances. What’s your occupation?
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look, I would definitely recommend another English test to improve your English score. I currently have 70 points (0 points for English) and I am strongly considering to undertake the bloody English test again to get 80 and then be invited next round.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> Look, I would definitely recommend another English test to improve your English score. I currently have 70 points (0 points for English) and I am strongly considering to undertake the bloody English test again to get 80 and then be invited next round.


You can actually get 90 if you shoot for 20 in English. Why not try that? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

smaikap said:


> You can actually get 90 if you shoot for 20 in English. Why not try that?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Because (1) I am too busy with work and family tasks to study English again; (2) test is expensive and part of a grey market that I would prefer to keep apart; and (3) I am expecting that 70 would be enough to get an invitation in the upcoming rounds . I have done IELTS few months ago (S=8; L=8.5; R=6.5; W=6.5). This result makes absolutely no sense as reading and writing are by far my best skills. For instance, I got 7.5 in writing 5 years ago before coming to Australia and then after undertaking PhD here, doing a lot of daily training in these skills my score has been reduced by 1 mark?! What the hell is that! 

That said, I am scared with possible upcoming changes in the migration policy early next year and would like to be invited as soon as possible. That's why I am considering undertaking this S*** again.


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> Because (1) I am too busy with work and family tasks to study English again; (2) test is expensive and part of a grey market that I would prefer to keep apart; and (3) I am expecting that 70 would be enough to get an invitation in the upcoming rounds . I have done IELTS few months ago (S=8; L=8.5; R=6.5; W=6.5). This result makes absolutely no sense as reading and writing are by far my best skills. For instance, I got 7.5 in writing 5 years ago before coming to Australia and then after undertaking PhD here, doing a lot of daily training in these skills my score has been reduced by 1 mark?! What the hell is that!
> 
> That said, I am scared with possible upcoming changes in the migration policy early next year and would like to be invited as soon as possible. That's why I am considering undertaking this S*** again.



just go for PTE. Give like 2 months and practice for it. I am sure you can get 65+ with your ielts scores.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

gwarn said:


> just go for PTE. Give like 2 months and practice for it. I am sure you can get 65+ with your ielts scores.


+1
PTE is way easier. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

gwarn said:


> just go for PTE. Give like 2 months and practice for it. I am sure you can get 65+ with your ielts scores.


Thanks for your suggestion. That's what I am considering after start reading the posts here.

However, it is likely that I will get invited within 2 months. A friend of mine got invited in October in the very first round after EOI submission for a similar occupation (mine is other spatial scientists) with 70 points - very similar scenario and professional profile compared to myself. 

Cheers


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. That's what I am considering after start reading the posts here.
> 
> However, it is likely that I will get invited within 2 months. A friend of mine got invited in October in the very first round after EOI submission for a similar occupation (mine is other spatial scientists) with 70 points - very similar scenario and professional profile compared to myself.
> 
> Cheers


ok, I am in a similar situation. 70 on 1st November EOI. I should get an invite in the next proper invite since the last EOI date for 70 points is 29 October. Good luck!


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

gwarn said:


> ok, I am in a similar situation. 70 on 1st November EOI. I should get an invite in the next proper invite since the last EOI date for 70 points is 29 October. Good luck!


Cheers, Looking forward to seeing your post here telling everyone that you have been invited soon!


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

sachinleo80 said:


> Great!! So what was the cap for December month rounds?


Nothing disclosed yet on their website.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

denzelwams said:


> Hello Guys.. Just did my assessment and about to submit my EOI...Is 60 points something I should worry about? Scary! I might have to take the PTE exams again to score 79


Yes you must to be competitive with other applicants.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> If it's not a super capped round next round, you will get it then.
> 
> Next round should be on December 20th.


WHere can we see the next round Dec 20th. The DIBP website is just currently showing Nov 9th and 22nd as next invitation rounds.


----------



## smaikap123gh (Dec 12, 2017)

*Request DIBP SkillSelect Team to provide detailed response*

change.org/p/department-of-immigration-and-border-protection-request-dibp-skillselect-team-to-provide-detailed-response/fbog/840444032?recruiter=840444032&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=autopublish&utm_term=autopublish

Above link is about recent EOI system and 189 visa for NZ applicants. The main reason why the number of invitation has decreased is due to the number of 189 NZ applicants. Above link has more details regarding recent EOI system. Guys, if you are a non-NZ applicants, please sign this petition. Let's make this fair.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

It's being said by iscah that the next round, 20th Dec, won't be any different, with the no. of invites likely to be between 200-500. What you guys think is the hold up from DIBP?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> WHere can we see the next round Dec 20th. The DIBP website is just currently showing Nov 9th and 22nd as next invitation rounds.


The Dec 20th invitation quota should be announced shortly as the Nov 9th result page has been created. 

Nov 9th


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> The Dec 20th invitation quota should be announced shortly as the Nov 9th result page has been created.
> 
> Nov 9th


Its been there since a couple of days..


----------



## jamarnath (Jul 11, 2016)

Brothers , Sisters
I lodged my EOI 189 on 5/5/17 with 65 points for 2613. With the progressive delay, is there any light at my tunnel end in next few months. 
Not able to digest Iscah’s predication too.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

jamarnath said:


> Brothers , Sisters
> I lodged my EOI 189 on 5/5/17 with 65 points for 2613. With the progressive delay, is there any light at my tunnel end in next few months.
> Not able to digest Iscah’s predication too..
> 
> ...


On the same boat.....Don't want to take the pain of PTE.

Even with 10 invites of 65 pointers, I should get invited.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

jamarnath said:


> Brothers , Sisters
> I lodged my EOI 189 on 5/5/17 with 65 points for 2613. With the progressive delay, is there any light at my tunnel end in next few months.
> Not able to digest Iscah’s predication too..
> 
> ...


Jamarnath...dude...65 that too for 2613 is long way to go.....it's better you take English test again and try to get 20 in English, that will make your overall score 75. I have read even 75rs are waiting...


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

leoujjawal said:


> On the same boat.....Don't want to take the pain of PTE.
> 
> Even with 10 invites of 65 pointers, I should get invited.


I disagree with you....it's better to take PTE again and gain those 10 points...rather than waiting...


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI for (263111) Computer network and systems analyst on 5/12/2017 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190.

This morning i received an email from Pearson that DIBP has requested for my Score card. Does this sound hopeful? 

Any rough idea how long it could take?

PTE: 10
Edu: 15
Work: 10
Age: 30
ACS: Successful

Total: 65 for 189 and 70 for 190.

Your advise would be highly appreciated. thanks in Advance.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Jamarnath...dude...65 that too for 2613 is long way to go.....it's better you take English test again and try to get 20 in English, that will make your overall score 75. I have read even 75rs are waiting...



based on iscah's data of the last round: 

2613 Software and Applications Programmers 
70 pointers up to 29/10/2017 
75 pointers up to 22/11/2017

there is now almost a month of backlog for 75rs, and almost 2 months for 70. 

If this is the case, then this could _potentially_ push the waiting times for 65 and below longer than earlier anticipated.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

dashboard89 said:


> based on iscah's data of the last round:
> 
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 70 pointers up to 29/10/2017
> ...


hey...would you know if 75rs submit their EOI later this month or say early next month there is a change of them getting invite in say Feb'18 ?


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hey...would you know if 75rs submit their EOI later this month or say early next month there is a change of them getting invite in say Feb'18 ?


SkillSelect's current caps are unpredictable right now. If this was last year or earlier this year, 75rs have a very high chance of getting their invites the very next round. 

Unfortunately, that's not the case this time. I would say maybe on or after 2-3 invite rounds (give or take) depending on when you submit.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

dashboard89 said:


> SkillSelect's current caps are unpredictable right now. If this was last year or earlier this year, 75rs have a very high chance of getting their invites the very next round.
> 
> Unfortunately, that's not the case this time. I would say maybe on or after 2-3 invite rounds depending on when you submit.:fingerscrossed:


thanks man.

do let us know if you get invited in next round.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> thanks man.
> 
> do let us know if you get invited in next round.



no problem buddy. 

will surely post here if I get an invite.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

dashboard89 said:


> no problem buddy.
> 
> will surely post here if I get an invite.


btw...ACS is taking too much time now a days. I had got assessment done in Feb that time they took only 10 days. This time I applied my current company's experience and they are taking for ever...


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

NewHomeAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for (263111) Computer network and systems analyst on 5/12/2017 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190.
> 
> ...


DIBP do not request for your PTE report before you lodge your visa application. 
The email you have received means your score has been sent to DIBP as you requested. With 65 points you have very small chance (consider it as zero) to get invited.


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> DIBP do not request for your PTE report before you lodge your visa application.
> The email you have received means your score has been sent to DIBP as you requested. With 65 points you have very small chance (consider it as zero) to get invited.


65 points is a low chance? Damn then i guesss i shouldn't be hopeful

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> btw...ACS is taking too much time now a days. I had got assessment done in Feb that time they took only 10 days. This time I applied my current company's experience and they are taking for ever...


Yeah. I think something changed sometime mid-year this year. 

Some of my friends had their assessment last March and it took only 10-14 days, that's 2-3 weeks. Now, they are really living up to their notice of 6-8 weeks.


----------



## condog (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I was hoping somebody would be able to give me a rough estimate on how long i will be waiting for my invite. 

EOI submitted: 05/12/17
ANZSCO: 323214
Occupation: Metal Machinist
Points: 65

I realise nobody will be to give me an exact time frame, but am i looking at 6 weeks or will it be closer to 6+ months? As like many people on here i have a visa deadline coming up.

Thanks in advance... & Good luck to everyone!


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

condog said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was hoping somebody would be able to give me a rough estimate on how long i will be waiting for my invite.
> 
> ...


that's a 65 on a non-pro submitted this December 5 right? 

iscah estimates it at 6 months buddy.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Facebook page of DIBP posted this today;


#TipTuesday: In 2016-17 we granted over 343,000 student visas! We’ve now optimised the ImmiAccount student form for mobile, making it easier for you to lodge your student visa application whenever, and wherever you are. Create an ImmiAccount here: http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Immi

I really don't like it and did comment on it. I don't know how will they react. I hope they don't take it negatively:

That's the good news for students. However, having lower than ever skillselect invitations caps for each round since November has been unfair to those students who are desperately waiting to become PR of Australia. Isn't it unfair for them? Just a bit of more information from DIBP would have been great for them, although, DIBP has been silent and slower. When can we expect to have smooth round? Can you please shed some light on it?? 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> that's a 65 on a non-pro submitted this December 5 right?
> 
> iscah estimates it at 6 months buddy.


I am at 70 points under 262112 - lodged EOI on 5th December.

When is the next round and how long do you think it takes? Where can i read about iscah prediction?


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

swatee25 said:


> I am at 70 points under 262112 - lodged EOI on 5th December.
> 
> 
> 
> When is the next round and how long do you think it takes? Where can i read about iscah prediction?




ICT security specialist, mostly next round you should get invited.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> I am at 70 points under 262112 - lodged EOI on 5th December.
> 
> When is the next round and how long do you think it takes? Where can i read about iscah prediction?


Next round is expected December 20th, but nobody really knows for sure since DIBP hasn't updated dates yet.

Here you can find predictions by Iscah.

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Novupdate25th.png


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> > On the same boat.....Don't want to take the pain of PTE.
> >
> > Even with 10 invites of 65 pointers, I should get invited.
> 
> ...


Agreed here. The problem is, it's very uncertain whether 65 pointers will start getting invited at all... A smaller number of invites means we could go on for ages without ever tapping into the 65 pointer backlog.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

condog said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was hoping somebody would be able to give me a rough estimate on how long i will be waiting for my invite.
> 
> ...


Currently you're in for a the very least 6 months wait, but likely more or no invite at all should they keep the current quotas.

I strongly suggest you increase your point wherever possible. Good luck!


----------



## GR-D (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello experts,

Currently I have close to 65 points and planning to apply via EA. I have no work experience, however I've based my CDRs on univ project etc. I'm planning to apply for 233311 - electrical or 233411 - Electronics .

How long will the wait time be ? 

Any kind suggestions, I'd really appreciate it. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Next round is expected December 20th, but nobody really knows for sure since DIBP hasn't updated dates yet.
> 
> Here you can find predictions by Iscah.
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Novupdate25th.png


Thanks. I hope to get it asap. The prediction looks scary though!


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> Thanks. I hope to get it asap. The prediction looks scary though!


I agree...

Best of luck!


----------



## tomtum88 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi All,

Any chemical engineer here? Or does anyone know the chances for chemical engineer with 65points (for 189) and 70 (for 190)? 

Thanks.

Regards,
Thomas


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

gwarn said:


> just go for PTE. Give like 2 months and practice for it. I am sure you can get 65+ with your ielts scores.


Hey mate, let me know when you get an invite. We are in the same boat.


----------



## pittbox (Sep 15, 2017)

I have previously submitted EOI on 16/07/2017 with 65 points(189) for the occupation code :Software Engineer - 261313. Then, i had received 10 points in IELTS ( L - 8.5, R - 8.5, S - 8.5, W - 7.0). 
I kind of, expected an invitation by the end of year but since that dint happen and looking at the recent trend, I made a decision last week to write PTE-A. 
Gave the exams yesterday and got my results today : 
L - 87 , R - 86, S - 80 , W - 90 
Since I have over 79 in each i should get 20 points, right ? 
So could you advise, if i should update my profile in SkillSet or wait for a few more rounds, since EOI date will changes are the chances better with 65 points or 75 points.
I will turn 33 in May 2018- hence I would like to get an early invite 

Thanks.


----------



## pittbox (Sep 15, 2017)

pittbox said:


> I have previously submitted EOI on 16/07/2017 with 65 points(189) for the occupation code :Software Engineer - 261313. Then, i had received 10 points in IELTS ( L - 8.5, R - 8.5, S - 8.5, W - 7.0).
> I kind of, expected an invitation by the end of year but since that dint happen and looking at the recent trend, I made a decision last week to write PTE-A.
> Gave the exams yesterday and got my results today :
> L - 87 , R - 86, S - 80 , W - 90
> ...


So could you advise, if i should update my profile in SkillSet or wait for few more rounds, since updating this would change the EOI submission date, so are the chances better with 65 points or 75 ? 
I will turn 33 in May 2018- hence I would like to get an early invite


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

pittbox said:


> So could you advise, if i should update my profile in SkillSet or wait for few more rounds, since updating this would change the EOI submission date, so are the chances better with 65 points or 75 ?
> I will turn 33 in May 2018- hence I would like to get an early invite


I would definitely advice you to update your points.

With 75 points you should get an invite in 1-3 rounds, depending on quota. With 65 points you might have to wait until after June 2018, even though you have waited so long already.

Right now, no 65 pointers are getting invites at all.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> pittbox said:
> 
> 
> > So could you advise, if i should update my profile in SkillSet or wait for few more rounds, since updating this would change the EOI submission date, so are the chances better with 65 points or 75 ?
> ...


 Congratulations on ur pte.will definitely advice u to update NOW. Delay can be dangerous. Pls update immediately.ur earlier doe was at July ,and as at last round ,Dy r picking 70pointers not even 65.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

I predict tomorrow morning skillselect result for 9 November will be out with round quota for this month. Get excited.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I predict tomorrow morning skillselect result for 9 November will be out with round quota for this month. Get excited.


 What should we do to u if ur prediction didn't come to past. Lol. I advice u take ur words back.u know dibp can be dramatic


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

pittbox said:


> I have previously submitted EOI on 16/07/2017 with 65 points(189) for the occupation code :Software Engineer - 261313. Then, i had received 10 points in IELTS ( L - 8.5, R - 8.5, S - 8.5, W - 7.0).
> I kind of, expected an invitation by the end of year but since that dint happen and looking at the recent trend, I made a decision last week to write PTE-A.
> Gave the exams yesterday and got my results today :
> L - 87 , R - 86, S - 80 , W - 90
> ...


Having 75 points is like having a VIP ticket. If you update your EOI now you would definitely get invited on the very next round. 

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## GR-D (Feb 27, 2015)

GR-D said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Currently I have close to 65 points and planning to apply via EA. I have no work experience, however I've based my CDRs on univ project etc. I'm planning to apply for 233311 - electrical or 233411 - Electronics .
> 
> ...


Any suggestions are welcome! Thanks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

GR-D said:


> Any suggestions are welcome! Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


try to get 233311 code because its non pro rata occupation. assessment nowadays takes a lot of time because of xmas holidays. with 65 points you will get an invite in about 6 months according to ISCAH


----------



## GR-D (Feb 27, 2015)

Umarchodhary said:


> try to get 233311 code because its non pro rata occupation. assessment nowadays takes a lot of time because of xmas holidays. with 65 points you will get an invite in about 6 months according to ISCAH


Thank you 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Having 75 points is like having a VIP ticket. If you update your EOI now you would definitely get invited on the very next round.
> 
> Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk



I am also on the same boat.. Having 65 points for 189 for 231312 developer programmer.. Can I expect invite in by February end?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

aswin4PR said:


> I am also on the same boat.. Having 65 points for 189 for 231312 developer programmer.. Can I expect invite in by February end?


What is your DOE?

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> Having 75 points is like having a VIP ticket. If you update your EOI now you would definitely get invited on the very next round.
> 
> Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk




I have that VIP ticket with which I applied on 23rd November, hoping to get the invitation on 6th December . But unfortunately there was no invitation. The way DIBP is doing its invitation round, its very unpredictable when we will get the ITA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> What is your DOE?
> 
> Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


yesterday


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

samgegr8 said:


> I have that VIP ticket with which I applied on 23rd November, hoping to get the invitation on 6th December . But unfortunately there was no invitation. The way DIBP is doing its invitation round, its very unpredictable when we will get the ITA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry, that round was the most unusual round that DIBP have ever had. They might do the same in the next round, but I hope they don't

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

I have applied on 28 the Nov with 70 points for 21313 what are chances of getting invitation ? Any prediction experts?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

aswin4PR said:


> yesterday


Forget about this FY

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucianoesmoura (Nov 16, 2017)

hkglpr said:


> Guys, Do you know what other states provide sponsorships for Telecommunication Engineers (263311) except NSW? Because I couldn't find any


Our occupation is also eligible for Northern Territory, and maybe for Tasmania.

For more details, I recommend checking Anzcosearch's site.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Struggle12 said:


> I have applied on 28 the Nov with 70 points for 21313 what are chances of getting invitation ? Any prediction experts?


You should get invited within the next 2-3 rounds.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Struggle12 said:


> I have applied on 28 the Nov with 70 points for 21313 what are chances of getting invitation ? Any prediction experts?



I'm waiting since 3 rounds and I'm not too very hopeful for the next round as well.

Mine is the same occupation code as yours and eoi date is 31 October with 70 points. 

There's a backlog of 75 points people. So unless there's a round with lots of invite. I don't think I'm going to get it in the next few round.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

9 nov results are up
ALSO,
LOL. Is this a joke?????

Invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) visas will be offered twice monthly. Dates for the rounds are subject to change.

The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 22 November 2017.
Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department.
Note: State or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or Territory nominated) visas will not be impacted.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department.


What does that mean?


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

kbangia said:


> The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 22 November 2017.


They are publishing this on 13/12/17 !!!!
This is next level JOKE


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Occupation ID	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	75	15/09/2017 5.11 pm
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	75	28/07/2017 3.58 pm
2334	Electronics Engineer	70	22/07/2017 7.23 pm
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	70	18/02/2017 7.11 pm
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	70	08/09/2017 8.40 pm
2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	70	14/06/2017 7.16 pm
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	70	30/03/2017 1.46 pm
2631	Computer Network Professionals	70	21/02/2017 2.21 pm

I am not sure if these figures are correct

Software has cleared up 65 till may or something. Why does this have 70. Even network! Anyone else thinks this is contradictory?


----------



## nishchay7 (Nov 15, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Occupation ID	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
> 2211	Accountants	75	15/09/2017 5.11 pm
> 2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	75	28/07/2017 3.58 pm
> 2334	Electronics Engineer	70	22/07/2017 7.23 pm
> ...


I'm not sure if this is correct, for a fact we know 2613* 70 pointers got invited till 29/10/17 so I'm not sure why they published - 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	70	30/03/2017 1.46 pm.

That definitely looks like an error but again that's result from 9th Nov which they published on 12th Dec which is a joke itself!


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

nishchay7 said:


> I'm not sure if this is correct, for a fact we know 2613* 70 pointers got invited till 29/10/17 so I'm not sure why they published - 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	70	30/03/2017 1.46 pm.
> 
> That definitely looks like an error but again that's result from 9th Nov which they published on 12th Dec which is a joke itself!


This does not make sense to me. Error! Are you kiddin me, they took a month and a half to publish this. I cant believe this!


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Occupation ID	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
> 2211	Accountants	75	15/09/2017 5.11 pm
> 2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	75	28/07/2017 3.58 pm
> 2334	Electronics Engineer	70	22/07/2017 7.23 pm
> ...


Yeah, for the 18th Oct round, 2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers visa DOE was 27/04/2017 11.34 pm with 65 points. How the hell it jumped from there to 18/02/2017 with 70 points?
They have somehow gone backwards. I can't make sense of it.

Anyone here can decipher this???


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Yeah, for the 18th Oct round, 2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers visa DOE was 27/04/2017 11.34 pm with 65 points. How the hell it jumped from there to 18/02/2017 with 70 points?
> They have somehow gone backwards. I can't make sense of it.
> 
> Anyone here can decipher this???


Skillselect is managed by bunch of 8 year olds. Sadly, they wont even append their mistake. This will be like this on their website for rest of eternity.


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

It is already out, am I alone here but it seems I cannot decipher the results.
9 November Invitation round


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

jnjavierus said:


> It is already out, am I alone here but it seems I cannot decipher the results.
> 9 November Invitation round


We were just talking about it. read previous posts.


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

Seems like we are bound to be late for 2 months with regards to the update. Too many 75 pointers coming up each day and 70 pointers are also getting pushed back. December rounds last year also had a low number of 1st round invites and the 2nd round was much higher. I am praying that this year it would be just like that. 1000+ invites would really help to clear the 70 backlogs and put the 65 pointers back on track or am I wrong?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Occupation ID	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
> 2211	Accountants	75	15/09/2017 5.11 pm
> 2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	75	28/07/2017 3.58 pm
> 2334	Electronics Engineer	70	22/07/2017 7.23 pm
> ...



Some of these results are wrong indeed.

On the 4th of October round 2613 DOE was 18/04/17 for 65 pointers...
It's impossible that the DOE is now 30/03/2017 for 70 pointers for this ANZCO. :flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> Some of these results are wrong indeed.
> 
> On the 4th of October round 2613 DOE was 18/04/17 for 65 pointers...
> It's impossible that the DOE is now 30/03/2017 for 70 pointers for this ANZCO. :flypig::flypig::flypig:


What will happen if someone suspends their EOI and then unsuspend it later on? Wouldn't it make the DOE go backwards?:lock1:


----------



## sc23 (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi all, I would appreciate if I could get some clarifications from the experts on this forum, on submitting 2 EOI (189 AND 190).
I lodged my first EOI for 189 on July 25th with 60 points for 232111 (Architect).
Understanding that there is no way I am getting an invite with 60 points, I was advised by an agent to lodge an EOI for 190 NSW as they need architects. So I have lodged 190 NSW on December 6th in the same EOI, i just edited my initial EOI. I could not create a new EOI.
I am at the moment trying to increase my points to 70.
My question is, if I do manage to get an invitation for 190 and choose to withdraw to wait for 189, would withdrawing cancel my 189 EOI as well because it is in the same application? 
I also wonder if applying for 190 has any impact on my chances to get 189 ?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sc23 (Dec 2, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> Because (1) I am too busy with work and family tasks to study English again; (2) test is expensive and part of a grey market that I would prefer to keep apart; and (3) I am expecting that 70 would be enough to get an invitation in the upcoming rounds . I have done IELTS few months ago (S=8; L=8.5; R=6.5; W=6.5). This result makes absolutely no sense as reading and writing are by far my best skills. For instance, I got 7.5 in writing 5 years ago before coming to Australia and then after undertaking PhD here, doing a lot of daily training in these skills my score has been reduced by 1 mark?! What the hell is that!
> 
> That said, I am scared with possible upcoming changes in the migration policy early next year and would like to be invited as soon as possible. That's why I am considering undertaking this S*** again.


I totally get where you're coming from. IELTS is absolutely nonsense. I went from (S=8.5 R=9 L=9 W=6.5) to (S=7 R=8 L=8 W=7) three months apart. I went from 8.5 to 7.0 in speaking, same score I got before I came to Australia not really speaking english. How funny! I'm planning to do PTE soon hoping it a bit more fair in terms of marking. If you have chances to get up to 80 or 90, you should do it!! Good luck to you!


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

kbangia said:


> Pathpk said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, for the 18th Oct round, 2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers visa DOE was 27/04/2017 11.34 pm with 65 points. How the hell it jumped from there to 18/02/2017 with 70 points?
> ...


Dude that is a insult to 8 year olds, they look more like kindergarten level. Lol


----------



## Raghavan92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi All,
I need a small clarification for my friend related to choosing the ANZCSO code. She currently has 8 years experience and has a Bachelors in computer science background. First 2 years she worked in a company X as a tester and then moved onto company Y where she goto into management stream and continued in that thereafter. Currently, her designation is project manager. Should the ANZCSO code be 2611(ICT business analyst) or can she choose 2613 category? Moreover, 2611 has very less occupation ceiling 1574 compared to 2613 which is 6202. She is also ready to get her current company experience as a developer if needed
1. Is 2611 the right choice of ANZCSO to be on the safer side
2. Or can she obtain her current roles and responsibilities as a developer and move with 2613 itself. Will this cause any trouble later?


----------



## ANZ1412 (Oct 19, 2017)

It is because for 2613 in this round there were only 144 invites instead of 310 as normal.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Guys, I think everyone is confused with the DIBP results for the 9th Of Nov. Including the DIBP. Iscah Immi Agency also updated this on their news page now. They are waiting for answers from the DIBP. Fair to say for people like us, it further dampens spirits. 

ICT Security
65 Points
EOI Lodged: 30/10/2017


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

y2j said:


> Hi Guys, I think everyone is confused with the DIBP results for the 9th Of Nov. Including the DIBP. Iscah Immi Agency also updated this on their news page now. They are waiting for answers from the DIBP. Fair to say for people like us, it further dampens spirits.
> 
> ICT Security
> 65 Points
> EOI Lodged: 30/10/2017


December is not a very good month hopefully January will bring in better hope for each of us.


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

Raghavan92 said:


> Hi All,
> I need a small clarification for my friend related to choosing the ANZCSO code. She currently has 8 years experience and has a Bachelors in computer science background. First 2 years she worked in a company X as a tester and then moved onto company Y where she goto into management stream and continued in that thereafter. Currently, her designation is project manager. Should the ANZCSO code be 2611(ICT business analyst) or can she choose 2613 category? Moreover, 2611 has very less occupation ceiling 1574 compared to 2613 which is 6202. She is also ready to get her current company experience as a developer if needed
> 1. Is 2611 the right choice of ANZCSO to be on the safer side
> 2. Or can she obtain her current roles and responsibilities as a developer and move with 2613 itself. Will this cause any trouble later?


Your friend has a Bachelors in Computer Science which should be closely related to either 2611 and 2613 jobs and should only get 2 years deduction from her experience.

Now in terms of relevant work experience, obviously software testing and project management are 2 different things. 

Here are the possible scenarios if she applies for 2611:

ACS deems her first 2 years as a tester as not relevant, then deduct another 2 years from the remaining experience, leaving her with 4 relevant years = *5 points*
ACS deems everything as relevant, deducts 2 years, 6 years remaining = *10 points*

If she applies for 2613, ACS may determine that only the first 2 years are relevant and waste the remaining 6 years = *0 points*

BUT, if she can get an experience letter saying that she was a developer/software engineer/programmer/tester from company Y (even if she is in management), then that should take care of the experience as all 8 will be relevant and only 2 years will be deducted. It is not ideal but, you do what you gotta do. 

ACS assesses you _mostly_ on the basis of the certified documents you submit. I have not yet seen or heard from anyone that ACS calls up your company to verify the documents. Maybe they do that too, but I don't know. hone:


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

The dates on the visa DOEs for Novemeber 9 are the same with that of September 20. Only the time is different.

Sep 20 https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-september-2017-round-results.aspx
Nov 9 https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-november-invitation-rounds.aspx

They also removed the invitation dates and the number of caps for each round under the Next invitation rounds section.

Man, this month is really tough. They just provided a vague generic info that invitations are issued twice a month and that caps may vary.


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> The dates on the visa DOEs for Novemeber 9 are the same with that of September 20. Only the time is different.
> 
> Sep 20 https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-september-2017-round-results.aspx
> Nov 9 https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-november-invitation-rounds.aspx
> ...


And that is what is disappointing in my view, it could have been better if they can provide much more accurate information in a timely manner instead of this. People could have chosen a different option regarding their stance on this matter if they have provided information.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*

iscah has found lots of errors in DIBP announcement of 9th November round. 
Bunch of jokes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Man, I am concerned with this statement in the skillselect next round section.

"Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department."

So seems like, for future rounds, inconsistent no. of invites is going to be the pattern rather than an anomaly. They are more or less confirming that from now on there's no set no. of invites.

It's going to be a bumpy ride.

I don't know what is the cause of this.
Is it the high no. of fake EOIs?
Is it the cut down in immigration dept staff?
Or is it just that they just want to curtail the no. of invites altogether?

I was so hopeful of getting an invite in 1-2 rounds. Not anymore.


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

mmtee said:


> iscah has found lots of errors in DIBP announcement of 9th November round.
> Bunch of jokes
> View attachment 84298
> 
> ...


Yes, a lot of errors which makes me think if they are really serious about what they are doing.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> I don't know what is the cause of this.
> Is it the high no. of fake EOIs?
> Is it the cut down in immigration dept staff?
> Or is it just that they just want to curtail the no. of invites altogether?
> ...


It could be simply that they want to invite higher pointing candidates only, and reducing the quota does just that...


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> It could be simply that they want to invite higher pointing candidates only, and reducing the quota does just that...


Yupe, just like those 2 persons with 100 points and 2 persons with 90 points. LOL


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Guys, 

My Details below, 

189 Skilled Visa, EOI with 65 points - 261313 submitted on 20th April 2017 - 10:00 PM SGT

When can I expect my invite? Can someone please advice... Thanks!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Guys,
> 
> My Details below,
> 
> ...




With current unpredictably bad trend, it is unlikely in the next 3 months, perhaps. Keep up hope but don’t expect anything soon. Sorry to tell bad news too. 
Advice: many here would tell you to improve your score as much as possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Guys,
> 
> My Details below,
> 
> ...


June 2018 as per Iscah and they are still being modest basing it at 1000 invites per round. With how these rounds is going it is nearly impossible to get invited even for some 70 pointers.


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for your prompt reply, May I ask till which date 65 pointers for 2613 have been invited? Thanks in advance... 



mmtee said:


> With current unpredictably bad trend, it is unlikely in the next 3 months, perhaps. Keep up hope but don’t expect anything soon. Sorry to tell bad news too.
> Advice: many here would tell you to improve your score as much as possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply, May I ask till which date 2613 pointers have been invited? Thanks in advance...




Unofficial information by iscah.com, 70 up to 29/10 and 75 up to 22/11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Two good rounds can bring the situation to normal. But looks like DIBP is in disarray at the moment.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



jnjavierus said:


> Yes, a lot of errors which makes me think if they are really serious about what they are doing.




Apparently the data was messed up between old (all other occupations) and new (high pointers accountant), which also solidify my conspiracy theory in previous post of DIBP picking invitations last round 6/12 MANUALLY while shutting down the system. That made them confused when summarising as there is no automatic stats to collect from. 

And yes, hopefully that move would balance the system to start full round next one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Apparently the data was messed up between old (all other occupations) and new (high pointers accountant), which also solidify my conspiracy theory in previous post of DIBP picking invitations last round 6/12 MANUALLY while shutting down the system. That made them confused when summarising as there is no automatic stats to collect from.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you have hit the nail there mate.


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Any idea for 65 pointers /2613? Thanks in advance



mmtee said:


> Unofficial information by iscah.com, 70 up to 29/10 and 75 up to 22/11
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Any idea for 65 pointers /2613? Thanks in advance




By (again) iscah prediction on 23/11, if your DOE is on 23/11, it would be 6 months. If you’ve just submitted today, that figure would be counting up further. 
Check out news page of iscah.com for details, Steve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Any idea for 65 pointers /2613? Thanks in advance


65 pointer last invited for 2613* had EOI submitted on 18/04/2017.

Moreover, you can view past results on their website.


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

Manually doing the skill select? That takes a lot of time and effort if they are doing that then no wonder things are getting sketchy.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> I think you have hit the nail there mate.






jnjavierus said:


> Manually doing the skill select? That takes a lot of time and effort if they are doing that then no wonder things are getting sketchy.




Well that may be the only way to explain their clumsiness in recent announcement and late of publishing. 

However, the up side is that hopefully this manual move would balance the system (after the fake EOIs incident back in September) for next round to be full. 

Having said that, the down side is there is chance that they will do it again next round :sad:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Well that may be the only way to explain their clumsiness in recent announcement and late of publishing.
> 
> However, the up side is that hopefully this manual move would balance the system (after the fake EOIs incident back in September) for next round to be full.
> 
> ...


Well if we can wait for months then we can wait for 2 weeks more to see a result.


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Guys one basic question, I am working from September 2008. however, ACS has considered my employment only from Sep 2010. So my experiences considered to be 7 Years and 3 months

So in which category I fell (5-7 years) or (8-10 years), Can someone pls confirm. 

No of years  Points
Less than 3 years	0
3-4 years 5
5-7 years 10
8-10 years 15

Thanks in advance


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



stevesmithsgd said:


> Guys one basic question, I am working from September 2008. however, ACS has considered my employment only from Sep 2010. So my experiences considered to be 7 Years and 3 months
> 
> So in which category I fell (5-7 years) or (8-10 years), Can someone pls confirm.
> 
> ...




You are in the category of 5-7 years giving you 10 points . EOI will get automatically updated after 9 months to 15 points in the category 8-10 years in your case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



jnjavierus said:


> Well if we can wait for months then we can wait for 2 weeks more to see a result.




I guess we don’t have any other choice though. 
Just being hopeful the sky will be clear after the storm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenO1 (May 28, 2014)

We can see what has happened now

they have used the dates from the Skill Select round of 20th September 2017
20 September 2017 round results

And copied them to the Skill Select round of 9th November 2017
9 November Invitation round

We have advised DIBP
Steven Iscah


----------



## niravharsora (Jun 22, 2017)

]

Hello Steven,

Sorry for being naive. But I am new to this forum and I was wondering why is the last date of rounds 18th October. Is there some issue with their website?

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

mmtee said:


> With current unpredictably bad trend, it is unlikely in the next 3 months, perhaps. Keep up hope but don’t expect anything soon. Sorry to tell bad news too.
> Advice: many here would tell you to improve your score as much as possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is bad information. It amazes me on here how so many people fail to understand such simple things. 

Let's look at the last round posted. NO 65 pointers in any category were picked. This was because there were only 700 invitations sent out, no doubt due to some sort of technical error. 

Now as to why a 70 pointer from March is the last DOE... due to the low number of invitations (and probably technical error as well) it would make sense very few software engineers were picked last round. The same trend can be shown at the end of last financial year when the points for software engineer shot up the last round (due to only a couple being picked). So what happened essentially is all of the few 75+ pointers were picked off. Now we go to 70 pointers. Of course all the 70 pointers (and 65) should have already been selected for March. BUT you guys forget that improving English score by 10 points could take someone from 60 to 70. So it's likely that this 70 pointer was previously a 60 pointer who had just bumped up by increasing his or her English score.

The next rounds should have all the technical issues sorted and should see 65 pointers from April being invited again and so forth. Hopefully they increase the size of the rounds too to make up for last month. No need to freak out guys.


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> This is bad information. It amazes me on here how so many people fail to understand such simple things.
> 
> Let's look at the last round posted. NO 65 pointers in any category were picked. This was because there were only 700 invitations sent out, no doubt due to some sort of technical error.
> 
> ...


Technical issues being sorted is one of the things everyone here is hoping for. One to two full rounds could normalize the trend again.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

StevenO1 said:


> We can see what has happened now
> 
> they have used the dates from the Skill Select round of 20th September 2017
> 20 September 2017 round results
> ...


Yes the dates are exactly the same. Only time has changed. 
Wonder if they are actually using an automated process to pull the report or doing a manual entry.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Occupation IDDescriptionPoints scoreVisa date of effect
> 2211Accountants7515/09/2017 5.11 pm
> 2212Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers7528/07/2017 3.58 pm
> 2334Electronics Engineer7022/07/2017 7.23 pm
> ...




This is really a JOKE mate. They just copied the data from 20 September round and pasted to 6 November to make us fool that they had actually announced. Bloody hell. What's wrong with these DIBP fellas?? <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator
*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> This is really a JOKE mate. They just copied the data from 20 September round and pasted to 6 November to make us fool that they had actually announced. Bloody hell. What's wrong with these DIBP fellas?? Are they ****ing mad??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True!Just for the sake of publishing they did this. I wonder how can DIBP be this careless ad pathetic! I seriously doubt they have cut down manpower and maybe new lads are learning the process of pulling the reports and conducting invitation rounds which turns out to be utter crap at the end of the day after all the waiting!!


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Looks like DIBP is facing a serious resource crunch.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> True!Just for the sake of publishing they did this. I wonder how can DIBP be this careless ad pathetic! I seriously doubt they have cut down manpower and maybe new lads are learning the process of pulling the reports and conducting invitation rounds which turns out to be utter crap at the end of the day after all the waiting!!


Apparently there is no one in the department. And the ones in there are off with holidays, don't expect anything with sense till Feb 2018. Let them enjoy putting others life in jeopardy.


----------



## Kev92 (Mar 15, 2017)

Guys,

Are we expecting full round in this upcoming 20 Dec round?


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Kev92 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are we expecting full round in this upcoming 20 Dec round?


Sorry, no offence; what you mean by full round. DIBP calendar is still in Nov 2017. And that too first round, which is a copy past from the September results.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Kev92 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are we expecting full round in this upcoming 20 Dec round?


Don't think there's going to be a full round until DIBP sorts out their issues. At the moment they have gone haywire.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Guys,

Looks like DIBP has corrected the 9th Nov round details.

9 November Invitation round


----------



## Syed Ahmed Pash (Dec 5, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> No invite for me in the November 22nd round.



I think there are no round happen in the month of November


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looks like DIBP has corrected the 9th Nov round details.
> 
> 9 November Invitation round


Awesome! 

They are expecting just forget the applications below 70 points


----------



## Syed Ahmed Pash (Dec 5, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looks like DIBP has corrected the 9th Nov round details.
> 
> 9 November Invitation round


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> This is bad information. It amazes me on here how so many people fail to understand such simple things.
> 
> Let's look at the last round posted. NO 65 pointers in any category were picked. This was because there were only 700 invitations sent out, no doubt due to some sort of technical error.
> 
> ...


It is not only about how many points you have, it depends on the occupation you have listed as well. They certainly have priorities for broad occupational groups per round that are not publicized. For instance, a friend of mine submitted EOI on 3rd October and was invited in the day after. His occupation was forester and he had 70 points. Heaps of people here haven't been invited in the same round with same points and EOI submitted earlier.


----------



## nareshinsvu (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi,

Did anyone got invite for both 189 and 190 within the 60 day duration? In such case, what happens if you ignore 190? Will it impact your 189 application?


----------



## sunilgeorgethomas (Oct 23, 2017)

OMG..Only 70 and above!!


----------



## venki7 (Dec 12, 2017)

I submitted EOI with 75 under 261313 on Dec 1 but wondering why no ITA but 70 pointers are invited in recent draw.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

venki7 said:


> I submitted EOI with 75 under 261313 on Dec 1 but wondering why no ITA but 70 pointers are invited in recent draw.


Same here 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

smaikap said:


> Same here
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




There are lot of ppl with 75 pts who have not got called in invitation round of 6th December. I am also to the same group with ANZCO 261313 . Lets see that the upcoming round bring good hope to us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

venki7 said:


> I submitted EOI with 75 under 261313 on Dec 1 but wondering why no ITA but 70 pointers are invited in recent draw.


How do you know this? How can they invite a 70 pointer in the same category before a 75 pointer?


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

sam99a said:


> How do you know this? How can they invite a 70 pointer in the same category before a 75 pointer?


Nobody except DIBP knows why all these mess happened. They are not willing to disclose any information.


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

venki7 said:


> I submitted EOI with 75 under 261313 on Dec 1 but wondering why no ITA but 70 pointers are invited in recent draw.


I think you are refering to recent official results for round held on 9-Nov-2017. 

According to Iscah last 75 pointer for 2613* had DOE 22-Nov-2017.

So its apparent that you didn't receive ITA yet.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

sam99a said:


> How do you know this? How can they invite a 70 pointer in the same category before a 75 pointer?


I guess this would further reinforce the previous rumor that invitations might have been manually issued in recent rounds... but that's pure speculation.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

StevenO1 said:


> We can see what has happened now
> 
> they have used the dates from the Skill Select round of 20th September 2017
> 20 September 2017 round results
> ...


Thanks for the update, Steven!

DIBP has updated their results now. While going through the results I observed that they sent 144 invites for 2613 code (out of usual 310) and the DOE dates for 70 pointers moved by just 4 days! So in this case if there were full round, the movement would have been just 8 days??!!?? 

According to me there is a mistake in numbers provided for "Invitations to date" for Occupation Ceilings too... Is there any way to confirm this?

Thanks much!!


----------



## RBS-27 (Dec 3, 2017)

I submitted EOI with 70 for 189 visa under 261312- Developer Programmer on Nov 30. 
I am currently residing in Sydney and doing job as Programmer. 

My 485 visa will expire on March 2018

1. I am going to my country on 20th Dec, have not booked return flight yet . Will there be any problem in EOI or possible PR application? 

2. I will resign from job on 15th Dec, before going to my country. So, if I update the Job End Date and usual Country of resident, will it affect my EOI application ?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

venki7 said:


> I submitted EOI with 75 under 261313 on Dec 1 but wondering why no ITA but 70 pointers are invited in recent draw.


That is really surprising ! But as far as I know there has been not draw in December yet. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> That is really surprising ! But as far as I know there has been not draw in December yet. Please correct me if I am wrong.


it was on 6th

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

hkhweb said:


> it was on 6th
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


Every logic fails ... DIBP has its own way


----------



## barunsinghania (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have got few questions where I seek your help. You may see in my signature, my current details

1. What are the chances of getting the invite by Feb'18 end or early Mar'18?
2. Is it a good idea to get my partner skills added now which may give me another 5 to 10 points depending upon her PTE result and go back to the fresh queue and wait?
3. If I have to add partner skills to my current EOI, do I have to go through the complete process of withdrawing the current application and refiling the ACS and then resubmitting the EOI?

Appreciate your guidance.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

barunsinghania said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got few questions where I seek your help. You may see in my signature, my current details
> 
> ...


Here are some answers for you:

1. With the current trend you have zero chance of getting an invite before early March.

2. You can only get 5 points for partner points. Your partners occupation needs to be on the same list as you occupation. They also need to have a positive assessment, show competent English and be under the age of 50.

3. You add your partner credentials on your existing EOI.


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Current trend looks scary for 261313 with 65pts, my doe is 22/05/17. Should i wait anymore or try to score 20 in PTE. please suggest which is better approach, spouse points or PTE?



Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Go for higher score in English. I m going to do the same. I'm also with 65 civil engineer and I don't see any chances to get invited before June or July of next year. And in my dreams I have planned to move to Australia in the mid of next year . Reality badly revised my plan.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Current trend looks scary for 261313 with 65pts, my doe is 22/05/17. Should i wait anymore or try to score 20 in PTE. please suggest which is better approach, spouse points or PTE?
> 
> ...


IMO, don't wait and try both options. You have very little to loose but a lot to gain.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Thanks for the update, Steven!
> 
> DIBP has updated their results now. While going through the results I observed that they sent 144 invites for 2613 code (out of usual 310) and the DOE dates for 70 pointers moved by just 4 days! So in this case if there were full round, the movement would have been just 8 days??!!??
> 
> ...


It's not as simple as that. It would have likely cleared through all the remaining 70 pointers and continued the 65 queue in April as normal.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



greenhost said:


> Nobody except DIBP knows why all these mess happened. They are not willing to disclose any information.




Mate, your DOE is 1/12 and the 6/12 round, by iscah outsourced info, is only up to 75 on 22/11 and 70 on 29/10 for 2613. We are saying they picked manually, that’s why your 75 EOI was out of equation. You’ll be invited very soon regardless of automatically or manually inviting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

RBS-27 said:


> I submitted EOI with 70 for 189 visa under 261312- Developer Programmer on Nov 30.
> I am currently residing in Sydney and doing job as Programmer.
> 
> My 485 visa will expire on March 2018
> ...


Bro, I'm in exact same situation, my 485 ends in March as well, working as an engineer at the moment. Haven't yet decided when I'll be leaving. I'm hoping for a miracle and the next round clears the backlog and gives us a chance.

I'm still trying to fully grasp the situation. I'm thinking about how long I'll have to stay out? How long before we settle back again? How long before we find a job in our field again? After 8 long years, here I am. So much for a bright future.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Bro, I'm in exact same situation, my 485 ends in March as well, working as an engineer at the moment. Haven't yet decided when I'll be leaving. I'm hoping for a miracle and the next round clears the backlog and gives us a chance.
> 
> I'm still trying to fully grasp the situation. I'm thinking about how long I'll have to stay out? How long before we settle back again? How long before we find a job in our field again? After 8 long years, here I am. So much for a bright future.


Why don't you go for state nomination? QLD has options for 233513 but not for 233512. I see you have Australian study so if you are QLD alumni, you will be having advantage.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> Why don't you go for state nomination? QLD has options for 233513 but not for 233512. I see you have Australian study so if you are QLD alumni, you will be having advantage.


Yeah I've applied for NSW, that's the only state I'm eligible with 190. I actually studied in Sydney, so not eligible for Queensland as of now. I will be, once I finish 6 months of employment in Brisbane, which would be in Feb. SO its catch 22 at the moment.

I still have hopes for 189 as well as NSW 190. But I've heard NSW prefers experienced people over others. So a bit scared about whats going to happen.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*

I’m looking for the link to check which state is nominating which occupation. It was in this thread but having no luck finding it. Anyone has the link please repost. Thanks heaps. 

Edit: nevermind. Just found it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

Can someone please tell me if I can find the no. of invites sent on 9th Nov (and/or 22nd Nov) round for 2335 (Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers) occupation?
Previously, before all this mess, 65 pointers were moving forward by one month, for every round. I'm trying to figure out, if we do indeed get a full round in Jan, how long before I get an invite.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can someone please tell me if I can find the no. of invites sent on 9th Nov (and/or 22nd Nov) round for 2335 (Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers) occupation?
> Previously, before all this mess, 65 pointers were moving forward by one month, for every round. I'm trying to figure out, if we do indeed get a full round in Jan, how long before I get an invite.


Hey buddy, the total invites sent out for 2335 for the 9th Nov round is just 28. The total invites sent after 18 Oct round was 864 and after the 9th Nov round it cam upto 892 which makes it 28 invites sent for the 9th Nov round. I have no clue about the invites sent out on 22nd Nov round


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Hey buddy, the total invites sent out for 2335 for the 9th Nov round is just 28. The total invites sent after 18 Oct round was 864 and after the 9th Nov round it cam upto 892 which makes it 28 invites sent for the 9th Nov round. I have no clue about the invites sent out on 22nd Nov round


Thanks mate! Appreciate it. 

Waow that's a disappointing number!:shocked: Considering 22nd Nov round was similar, we are looking at same no. of invites for that round, I guess.

For previous full (consistent) rounds, what was the movement, I mean no. of invites sent? It stayed the same or kept changing?
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> Thanks mate! Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe even lesser invites for 22nd Nov. We cant really take a call until DIBP publishes the Nov 22nd results.Until Oct 18, we had 108 full invites being sent every round and we had a 1 month movement consistently.Gone are the good old days.Hopefully things would get back to normal starting Jan. Rounds with 1000+ invites in total wud help us mate.Lets see how it goes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Hey buddy, the total invites sent out for 2335 for the 9th Nov round is just 28. The total invites sent after 18 Oct round was 864 and after the 9th Nov round it cam upto 892 which makes it 28 invites sent for the 9th Nov round. I have no clue about the invites sent out on 22nd Nov round




Hi Steve, could you pls tell how did you find number of invitations of particular occupation? I’m curious to see mine as well. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Hi Steve, could you pls tell how did you find number of invitations of particular occupation? I’m curious to see mine as well. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can find current occupation ceilings from the below link. 

SkillSelect


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> You can find current occupation ceilings from the below link.
> 
> 
> 
> SkillSelect




Isn’t that the quota for all year and the total invitations up to date? How about invitations of particular occupation in each round, if there’s any?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Hi Steve, could you pls tell how did you find number of invitations of particular occupation? I’m curious to see mine as well. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You can keep a track of the occupational ceiling page mate.The difference in numbers gives out the invites for the latest round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> You can keep a track of the occupational ceiling page mate.The difference in numbers gives out the invites for the latest round
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Very clever! 
But we can’t back track previous rounds, I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Very clever!
> But we can’t back track previous rounds, I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope we cant track back


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I received an email today morning from Skills Select mentioning I have a message from them and I need to access my EOI pages. I was surprised (since Thursday) and happy at the same time and checked all of them. There no correspondence, invite or notice! I email them back but they sent a generic email requesting me to visit the DIBP page for answers to my questions. It feels like a system error but I was just wondering has anything like this happened to any of you guys?


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

y2j said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an email today morning from Skills Select mentioning I have a message from them and I need to access my EOI pages. I was surprised (since Thursday) and happy at the same time and checked all of them. There no correspondence, invite or notice! I email them back but they sent a generic email requesting me to visit the DIBP page for answers to my questions. It feels like a system error but I was just wondering has anything like this happened to any of you guys?




Yep, that happens randomly sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

mmtee said:


> Yep, that happens randomly sometimes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? That is so weird. Guess its a system error after all then. Thanks for the response mate.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm not sure how much is this true. But one of my friend's friend who is applying through an agent has been informed the following.
A person is in 457 and has applied for 189 with 65 points.
His Visa seems to be ending and a few weeks before that he seems to got a call from DIBP.
They have asked him to apply for 190. Within 10 days he got the invite and in another 10 days he got his PR Visa too.

This seems to be unbelievable hence take this with a grain of salt. But if this is true then it worries me if DIBP is cherry picking and inviting people.


----------



## Mandeep7540 (Dec 14, 2017)

I lodged EOI for 189 on 18th November 2017 -Mechanical Engineer with 65 points. Do you have any idea how much time it will take to get an invite


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mandeep7540 said:


> I lodged EOI for 189 on 18th November 2017 -Mechanical Engineer with 65 points. Do you have any idea how much time it will take to get an invite


Unpredictable. May be in march 1st round or 2nd round.


----------



## jainepat (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

By looking at my signature, can anyone tell me approximately when can I get invitation for 189 in 261313 code?

Thanks in advance


261313 - software developer 

Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016

EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017

Invitation : Waiting


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

jainepat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By looking at my signature, can anyone tell me approximately when can I get invitation for 189 in 261313 code?
> 
> ...


With the current trend, you will not receive a 189 invite this FY.


----------



## jainepat (Mar 21, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> With the current trend, you will not receive a 189 invite this FY.




Thanks for the quick reply. I have 2 question based on your reply:

1. Which financial calendar they are following? (June to July )?

2. With 65 points also I can’t get invite?


261313 - software developer 

Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016

EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017

Invitation : Waiting


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

jainepat said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I have 2 question based on your reply:
> 
> 1. Which financial calendar they are following? (June to July )?
> 
> ...


1. Yes, June 17- July 18

2. No, predictions say no more invites for 65 pointers this FY.

But remember, it CAN change, they might start issuing more invites. Nobody can say for sure, but with the quota they have had the last rounds there is zero chance of an invite with 65 points.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey ya all,

Does anyone know what time do you get 190 invitation? Like the time. I m just curious. I know it can happen anytime but just wondering what time is it? Does anyone know.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

​


kbangia said:


> Hey ya all,
> 
> Does anyone know what time do you get 190 invitation? Like the time. I m just curious. I know it can happen anytime but just wondering what time is it? Does anyone know.


I got my pre-invite email from NSW at 2:05 pm Sydney time.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> ​
> I got my pre-invite email from NSW at 2:05 pm Sydney time.



Friday? Myimmi just shows friday. i dont know if there is a relation..


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

y2j said:


> Hi Guys,
> I received an email today morning from Skills Select mentioning I have a message from them and I need to access my EOI pages. I was surprised (since Thursday) and happy at the same time and checked all of them. There no correspondence, invite or notice! I email them back but they sent a generic email requesting me to visit the DIBP page for answers to my questions. It feels like a system error but I was just wondering has anything like this happened to any of you guys?


Machan check the EOI number. Do you have multiple eois or some eois that you started and didn't finish like 1 year ago?


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Any idea when is the invitation round in Dec..


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Struggle12 said:


> Any idea when is the invitation round in Dec..


DIBP updated their website yesterday 
Adding

"The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 22 November 2017"

They are living in past tense. Of course in the present tense its 20 of December.

Good luck


----------



## IshInMdu (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Finally cleared PTE and have achieved 79+ in all sections. And hence, my total points for 189 visa is 70 and i have lodged my EOI today. 

PTE (88,82,90,84) - 20 Points
189 Points: 70 Points
EOI Lodged: 14-Dec-2017 (Today)

So when can i expect the Invitation ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

kbangia said:


> DIBP updated their website yesterday
> 
> Adding
> 
> ...




Seriously .... how come a department is so out of date digitally when their entire application process is solely dependent on the digital submission method 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Friday? Myimmi just shows friday. i dont know if there is a relation..


I got mine on November 17th.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

samgegr8 said:


> Seriously .... how come a department is so out of date digitally when their entire application process is solely dependent on the digital submission method
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have quit complaining last week ago and will suggest that to you as well. I don't know what kind of sick game DIBP is playing but there is nothing that can be done. They are like your work boss, their incompetence cannot be taunted or challenged.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> I got mine on November 17th.






Sillygos said:


> ​
> 
> 
> I got my pre-invite email from NSW at 2:05 pm Sydney time.




What do you guys mean by pre-invite?
Is that 190?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes. Same question here. What is preinvite and how does that look? To guys who proceed with 190 do all of you are registered with the state for which you got invitation? Registered I mean your profession registered in some state association for your profession skills.?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

mmtee said:


> What do you guys mean by pre-invite?
> Is that 190?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, it's for 190. First you receive the pre-invite from the state, after that if you accept, you submit your papers to the state and then if you can validate your claimed points, you receive the state nomination and the DIBP invitation.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

It sounds a lot of levels to go through. I hope it goes smoothly if all docs are alright. I'm still waiting for invitation any invitation 190 or 189 please be soon.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



Sillygos said:


> Yes, it's for 190. First you receive the pre-invite from the state, after that if you accept, you submit your papers to the state and then if you can validate your claimed points, you receive the state nomination and the DIBP invitation.




I see. 
It says highest pointers in THE occupations, not sure highest of each or of all. The amount of invitations is also unclear for each round or each period, but the whole year program. 
For NSW 190 we don’t have to submit anything else but EOI stating NSW as the state to seek nomination from, do we?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

mmtee said:


> I see.
> It says highest pointers in THE occupations, not sure highest of each or of all. The amount of invitations is also unclear for each round or each period, but the whole year program.
> For NSW 190 we don’t have to submit anything else but EOI stating NSW as the state to seek nomination from, do we?
> 
> ...


When/if you receive the pre-invite from NSW, you have to submit documents to support all your claimed points. I submitted everything that I submitted for assessment plus all papers for my partner, since I am claiming partner points. I also submitted pte score report.

It took 11 days for NSW to review and after that I got my DIBP invitation.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> It sounds a lot of levels to go through. I hope it goes smoothly if all docs are alright. I'm still waiting for invitation any invitation 190 or 189 please be soon.


It sounds mote than what it actually is. Sure, it's one more step, but that is nothing in the whole scope of things.

Good luck!


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Like in my case someone from Queensland emailed me asking if I'm registered in Queensland board of engineers. If I am then only I'm eligible to apply for 190 for Queensland. Pissed because it will take 4 weeks to do this registration. This is what it states on their website as approximate time.


----------



## pittbox (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for your suggestion guys. I have updated my EOI to reflect 75 points. 
I had another question which cropped up while i was updating EOI. 

I had quit my previous IT job in Feb 2017 to spend time travelling and backpacking. So when I submitted EOI in July - my work experience reflected the same. End date was Feb'17
In Sept 2017 i joined another company , so should i update this information in EOI - as when i applied for ACS in May;17 - obviously there is no mention of this company.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> When/if you receive the pre-invite from NSW, you have to submit documents to support all your claimed points. I submitted everything that I submitted for assessment plus all papers for my partner, since I am claiming partner points. I also submitted pte score report.
> 
> 
> 
> It took 11 days for NSW to review and after that I got my DIBP invitation.




Oh I mean before getting that pre-invite letter/email, we just submit the EOI and wait for it, isn’t it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi guys,

What's the criteria for getting invited for 190, by NSW, with 75 pts (70+5), but no experience. I've heard that most states prefer applicants with relevant experience. So wondering if I've a chance.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



Pathpk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> What's the criteria for getting invited for 190, by NSW, with 75 pts (70+5), but no experience. I've heard that most states prefer applicants with relevant experience. So wondering if I've a chance.




As much as we know there are simple criteria such as the short term occupation list, skill assessment, blah blah, exactly the same as on DIBP website of subclass 190. 
But what we don’t know is how applicants were picked. It’s still a myth and that’s why we have been told not to rely on 190 invitations. Or at least I was told not to by several agencies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

mmtee said:


> As much as we know there are simple criteria such as the short term occupation list, skill assessment, blah blah, exactly the same as on DIBP website of subclass 190.
> But what we don’t know is how applicants were picked. It’s still a myth and that’s why we have been told not to rely on 190 invitations. Or at least I was told not to by several agencies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not a myth. Please remember this " Where there is demand there is supply".
NSW has demand for 2613xx so those people get it. Agencies have a demand for money from us so they advise you not to go for 190 and cutoff its supply to us. They can take money through applying for spouse ACS/ Naati


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

Could someone be kind enough to give me their opinion on my chances of getting an invite for 189?
Here's my info:

Mechanical Engineer
EOI DOE: December 3, 2017 (70 Points)

Any chance of getting an invite this month or January?

Thanks!


----------



## skrahman (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

I've applied for my EOI in Aug with 65 points for under Anzsco 261111. My points consist of 20 from the PTE test but it's expiring in Apr '18. If I don't get the invite before that, do I have to retake PTE? Or, will they consider 20 points though the validity has expired?

Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## tkohulan (Aug 10, 2017)

No more hope to 65 points ( Whoever applied in April 2017 can wait till June 2018 ), Target for 70 or dream about Canada or your own country :O

It is crystal clear, EOI only for 70 Points.
Reason :
- Invitation reduces to 700 (Past data may shown them that average 700 applying with 70 points )
- That is the only reason.

*Correct me if i am wrong.*


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

*Xanax*



tkohulan said:


> No more hope to 65 points ( Whoever applied in April 2017 can wait till June 2018 ), Target for 70 or dream about Canada or your own country :O
> 
> It is crystal clear, EOI only for 70 Points.
> Reason :
> ...


Thats not true. You can and MAY be invited on 65 points depending on how long it takes for the backlog to clear up. 
1- the 700 invite figure is temporary and the only reason it dropped to 700 is because of the fake EOIs that were lodged since October
2- the 700 invites figure will return back to the normal 1000+ once the skillselect new system flushes out the fake EOIs


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> It is not a myth. Please remember this " Where there is demand there is supply".
> 
> NSW has demand for 2613xx so those people get it. Agencies have a demand for money from us so they advise you not to go for 190 and cutoff its supply to us. They can take money through applying for spouse ACS/ Naati




I’m not making a debate here but I haven’t found any clue to understand how the process of 190, NSW in particular, works. Says, NSW has demands for 2613 then how do they decide who gets invited and who doesn’t? Point priority, exp, age, english, amount of invites each round, when they do selection process and so on. 
Next thing is I did my EOI, my point score is sufficient to go on my own and I don’t need an agent, they are for reference only. And yet I’m still here waiting on 70/189 and 75/190. 
Would appreciate if you could point me out how 190 process works so that I would have more hope to lean on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> Thats not true. You can and MAY be invited on 65 points depending on how long it takes for the backlog to clear up.
> 1- the 700 invite figure is temporary and the only reason it dropped to 700 is because of the fake EOIs that were lodged since October
> 2- the 700 invites figure will return back to the normal 1000+ once the skillselect new system flushes out the fake EOIs


I think some clarification is needed here:

1) I work for QLD govt and I can guarantee that things are slowed down in December and January because staff take leave. This is not only a government thing, happens everywhere;

2) With very reduced staff working in December and January, it is at least plausible to start reducing invites in November, as they won't be able to keep processing the same number of applications, otherwise the average processing time will increase and they don't want that, because it is their "efficiency indicator";

3) I know a guy who worked for DIBP for 10 years and now has his own migration agency. He told me that the quota reduction in the end of the year is a normal (and expected) trend that happens every year.

Thus, don't worry too much. It is all an expected fluctuation that happens every year. If your visa is expiring soon and you are rushing against time, this is not their fault, you should have planned your visa application before - sorry to say that, but you are the one to blame. 

If you are in the long 60-65 pointers queue, it is not their fault as well, it is a skilled migration program, and it is fair that the most skilled applicants get invitations before. The criteria assessing what is considered a skill for DIBP is crystal clear, all we can do is try to improve our scores (by doing another English test for instance). If you have 60-65 points including 20 points of English, you are probably not that high skilled and should consider work more or undertake (another) postgraduate to get more points.

It has been a while since I thought to apply for PR for the first time (long 10 years!). However, to become a skilled person I undertook 4 degrees (BSc, Msc, Msc and PhD) and worked for 10 years. Thus, before deposit your frustration, make sure you did your homework to become a skilled person. 

Look, that is just a realistic view - I don't want to be rude with anyone here, and my apologies if you think I was.


----------



## anshman (Nov 29, 2017)

*342313 applied on 20/11/17 @65 points*

Kindly suggest the chances for 342313 applied on 20/11/17 @65 points and @65+5 for 190 NSW on 10/12/17.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Trancoso said:


> <*SNIP*> *- refers to deleted post.*


Relax guys!!! We r here to help each other and hear out each other... @Trancoso please understand that anyone who talks in favour of DIBP will not get a positive response on this forum.. considering how they have been functioning off lately.


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

*Agreed*



Ku_ said:


> Relax guys!!! We r here to help each other and hear out each other... @Trancoso please understand that anyone who talks in favour of DIBP will not get a positive response on this forum.. considering how they have been functioning off lately.


Agreed! Bless you. Good luck to everyone on this forum


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Trancoso said:


> I think some clarification is needed here:
> 
> 1) I work for QLD govt and I can guarantee that things are slowed down in December and January because staff take leave. This is not only a government thing, happens everywhere;
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the details mate.Feels bit relief now.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Guys,

Anyone here has got a pre-invite (or invite) for 190 visa from NSW under occupation 2335XX (Industrial, Mech, Prod engg) stream?


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Trancoso said:


> I think some clarification is needed here:
> 
> 1) I work for QLD govt and I can guarantee that things are slowed down in December and January because staff take leave. This is not only a government thing, happens everywhere;
> 
> ...


I appreciate the DIBP has a quota and they need to meet the quota with the most skilled personnel. I think everyone here accepts that fact. The issue currently with the DIBP and Skills Select specifically is the lack of information being provided to applicants. They haven't released any information for a long time and now just recently released the Nov 9th round yesterday. And their incompetency with the invitation process is in another level. 

1. Out of the invitations issued last year only 80% of the applicants actually applied for Visa's (According to iscah). Their reluctance to properly manage this aspect will leave thousands of worthy candidates out in the cold. 
2. Their inability to counter hacks such as the fake Accountant EOI's and to recover from such attacks is very amateurish for such an entity. And I am sure there are number of fake invitation in rotation at this moment. Acacia immigration agency also has alluded to this point https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-more-competitive-2017-18.php. 

All of this has boiled down to frustration for a lot of applicants and it is understandable. Sooner DIBP figures things out the better it will be for all of us. And whether


----------



## pdb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi guys,
Just a quick question about EOI. 

Can I leave the employment history part blank? I am a newly graduate and such I do not have any relevant experience, only some casual work and internship. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

pdb said:


> Hi guys,
> Just a quick question about EOI.
> 
> Can I leave the employment history part blank? I am a newly graduate and such I do not have any relevant experience, only some casual work and internship.
> ...


What does your assessment say? Did you get your skills assessed? Without assessment, I am not sure if you can file an EOI


----------



## pdb (Aug 1, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> What does your assessment say? Did you get your skills assessed? Without assessment, I am not sure if you can file an EOI


Thanks for the response. I have the Skill Assessment and other point claiming documents done. Its just about when filling in my details in EOI, I do not intend to claim work experience point.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Oh I mean before getting that pre-invite letter/email, we just submit the EOI and wait for it, isn’t it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the EOI, you just add the desired state, that's it!


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys... i am claiming 15 points of experience with 4 employers and having all the proofs of employement but unfortunatley one of the employer have closed their buisness and company does not exist any more..shall i still claim this experience or no.. if not i will reduce 5 points. Suggessions will be highly appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Hi guys... i am claiming 15 points of experience with 4 employers and having all the proofs of employement but unfortunatley one of the employer have closed their buisness and company does not exist any more..shall i still claim this experience or no.. if not i will reduce 5 points. Suggessions will be highly appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

If u have bank statements regarding the salary credit and all the payslips, then definitely there will not be any problem i believe.

Thanks,
Babu


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

pdb said:


> Thanks for the response. I have the Skill Assessment and other point claiming documents done. Its just about when filling in my details in EOI, I do not intend to claim work experience point.


In that case, you can fill your work exp - but you need to mark it as "no applicable" since your assessment does not consider it as equivalent to the code.

So your final page will ahve employment history as none.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

With the current status of 189, I'm wondering if I apply to 190 VIC today, would I get invited within this financial year?

Points without VIC State Sponsorship: 65
ACS Experience: 8+
IELTS Equivalent of PTE: I guess 7.5 (PTE overall score is 76)
ANZSCO: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)


----------



## pittbox (Sep 15, 2017)

pittbox said:


> Thanks for your suggestion guys. I have updated my EOI to reflect 75 points.
> I had another question which cropped up while i was updating EOI.
> 
> I had quit my previous IT job in Feb 2017 to spend time travelling and backpacking. So when I submitted EOI in July - my work experience reflected the same. End date was Feb'17
> In Sept 2017 i joined another company , so should i update this information in EOI - as when i applied for ACS in May;17 - obviously there is no mention of this company.



I would really appreciate if someone can throw some light on my above query.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

pittbox said:


> I would really appreciate if someone can throw some light on my above query.


As long as you do not claim points for the new experience, it should not matter.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> In the EOI, you just add the desired state, that's it!




Mate, when you receive pre-invite letter via email, does it appeare on your EOI corespondents as a notice or anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Mate, when you receive pre-invite letter via email, does it appeare on your EOI corespondents as a notice or anything?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, not until the approved you and give you the nomination.


----------



## nbl (Sep 12, 2014)

*Discrepancy in invites for Occupation ID 2334*

According to the 9 November invitation round results, the nine invited 70 pointers for Occupation ID 2334 had their Visa Date of Effect within ~24 hours. All nine of these EOIs must have been submitted between 18 and 19 October. There is a discrepancy between the previous trend and these invites. Can someone describe this?


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

pittbox said:


> I would really appreciate if someone can throw some light on my above query.


See you have to update every bit of information change in EOI. As long as you mark it as "not relevant" your EOI date submission doesnt change. so you are good to go. But any change in address, job, passport needs to be updated to the DIBP. Before updating EOI, why dont you email their ID? There is some ID they give under correspondence. Try that before changng the EOI. My two cents


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Guys did we require job offer for Tasmania under 190 category for 263111 or not. Waiting for your valuable suggestions


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mandip said:


> Guys did we require job offer for Tasmania under 190 category for 263111 or not. Waiting for your valuable suggestions


Yes.

https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi All,
I have submitted EOI in month of July. Now I am going to change my job. Do I need to get ACS done again? Also will changing job details in EOI will change submission date? Though points will remain same.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

When will I get my invitation from 190 ? I submitted for 3 states separate EOI's last week and still I didn't get. I have 70 points for 190. Due to the fact that I have only 65 points for 189 I don't even hope for invitation there before magic June or July or ever.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> When will I get my invitation from 190 ? I submitted for 3 states separate EOI's last week and still I didn't get. I have 70 points for 190. Due to the fact that I have only 65 points for 189 I don't even hope for invitation there before magic June or July or ever.


nsw or any state chose you as per the requirement, 190-nsw state sponsorship - nov 21st even i applied with 70 points, no luck yet...
it seems only after jan 8th after christmas vacations we might get pre invite,i have applied for software engineer 261313 code


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

*Reassessment of ACS assessment*

Hello Seniors,
EOI with 65/70 ( 189/190) seems i wont get invite with current trend, feb is my birthday where i will loose 05 points, again may 2018 will get onshore experience 05 points.


1.ACS deducted 06 years of my work experience because my education was irrelevant( Iam an software engineeer, studied bachelors in microbiology) Paralelly along with graduation i did my NIIT 2year diploma in bangalore India, i couldnt present NIIT certificate as my agent did not guide me properly on this.hence they deducted 06 years and considered 5 years work exp only.

If i again apply for skill asssessment will ACS consider NIIT as equal to / relevant to my work and allocate 15 points / 8+ work exp? 

2. after i complete my 1 year work exp in australia- isit necessary to do acs assessment again or just update eoi for claiming 05 points?



Pls respond to above...


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
Guys do you have any idea if how long will it take for ACS to approve spouse assessment recently?
process time is vary from time to time and i need to make sure what is current respond time.

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NehaSharma20 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hope for the best!! Might be a good news at the end of the year!!


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

aptechvisaaus said:


> Hope for the best!! Might be a good news at the end of the year!!


 I have d feeling s too.i hope so on 20th


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> aptechvisaaus said:
> 
> 
> > Hope for the best!! Might be a good news at the end of the year!!
> ...


Is the invite round expected to happen on 20th?


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Job change EOI date affected?*

Hi All,

Re-posting my query again. Hoping to get some response from experts. 

I have submitted EOI in month of July. Now I am going to change my job. Do I need to get ACS done again? Also will changing job details in EOI will change submission date? Though points will remain same


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

AnjuS said:


> Moncouer said:
> 
> 
> > aptechvisaaus said:
> ...


 The last round was 6th, though it was for 80 pointers and accounts alone. So hopefully d next shd be 20th, going by 2; round s a month.though no official result from DIBP announcing dis. We can only hope.


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

80? Wow. I am running out of options to increase score. Fingers crossed invites happen for more reasonable points...


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

sun29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Re-posting my query again. Hoping to get some response from experts.
> 
> I have submitted EOI in month of July. Now I am going to change my job. Do I need to get ACS done again? Also will changing job details in EOI will change submission date? Though points will remain same


You don't need to do ACS evaluation again unless you wish to claim skilled experience for the new job. Ensure you update the EOI to claim/not claim points as per your wish.

So long as the points you claim don't change (automatically or manually), the DOE of your EOI remains the same.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



hkhweb said:


> Hi,
> Guys do you have any idea if how long will it take for ACS to approve spouse assessment recently?
> process time is vary from time to time and i need to make sure what is current respond time.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk




These days they take 1.5 months as i know. May be 5 weeks or at least on month if you are lucky enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

AmazingTiger said:


> You don't need to do ACS evaluation again unless you wish to claim skilled experience for the new job. Ensure you update the EOI to claim/not claim points as per your wish.
> 
> So long as the points you claim don't change (automatically or manually), the DOE of your EOI remains the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk



Thanks for quick response.


----------



## anish.gupta (May 1, 2017)

Can I expect invitation in December? Here is my score

Date of EOI submission: 30th June, 2017

ANZSCO: 261313
Occupation: Software Engineer
Type: Subclass 189

Points: 65
Age: 25
Language: 10
Degree: 15
Experience: 15


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

anish.gupta said:


> Can I expect invitation in December? Here is my score
> 
> Date of EOI submission: 30th June, 2017
> 
> ...


Lots of 70 pointers backlogs...so not much chance this time... 

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sun29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Re-posting my query again. Hoping to get some response from experts.
> 
> I have submitted EOI in month of July. Now I am going to change my job. Do I need to get ACS done again? Also will changing job details in EOI will change submission date? Though points will remain same


do you want to claim points from this employment ??? if yes then do acs else just mark the end date of previous employer - mark as relevant

open a new entry for new employer- mark start, keep end date as blank and mark as not relevant


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> These days they take 1.5 months as i know. May be 5 weeks or at least on month if you are lucky enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi guys, I am expecting invite on 20th Dec. How should i make the visa fee payment? What is recommended way to avoid curency conversion and other charges that banks levy?

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Kev92 (Mar 15, 2017)

Dear All,

Any chance for invite on 20 Dec for the profile below: 

261313 - Software Engineer

DOE - 1 Nov 2017

If not, when can I expect to be invited?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Kev92 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any chance for invite on 20 Dec for the profile below:
> 
> ...



Your points please?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Kev92 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any chance for invite on 20 Dec for the profile below:
> 
> ...


What are your total points?


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hi guys, I am expecting invite on 20th Dec. How should i make the visa fee payment? What is recommended way to avoid curency conversion and other charges that banks levy?
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


Did you get this high score on PTE? If so how did you manage the writing. Cant seem to get it right 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Anybody got invitation for ict business analyst with 65 points? If not is there an expectation for the amount of time that is required to get an invitation?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev92 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> What are your total points?


Hi Ausysdhome,

I have total 70 Points (for 189 visa)

261313 - Software Engineer

DOE - 1 Nov 2017

Any chance on 20 dec for 189 visa?

Thanks!


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Kev92 said:


> Ausysdhome said:
> 
> 
> > What are your total points?
> ...




I'm in the same boat. Mine is 31st October. Rest everything is same as yours. I don't think I'm going to get in the next round as their is quite a backlog for 75 pointers. Unless dibp sends 1000 or so invitations next round, we're not getting it.


----------



## Kev92 (Mar 15, 2017)

sam99a said:


> I'm in the same boat. Mine is 31st October. Rest everything is same as yours. I don't think I'm going to get in the next round as their is quite a backlog for 75 pointers. Unless dibp sends 1000 or so invitations next round, we're not getting it.


IKR. Everything was going so well till early Oct! Well, no point cribbing about it anyway. Just our luck i guess. Anyway, when do you think we gonna get the invites? Early or end Jan 2018?


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Kev92 said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the same boat. Mine is 31st October. Rest everything is same as yours. I don't think I'm going to get in the next round as their is quite a backlog for 75 pointers. Unless dibp sends 1000 or so invitations next round, we're not getting it.
> ...


No one can tell man. The longer they are going to keep on sending less invites per round, the worst the chances becomes for us. As more and more 75+ pointers are going to cut the line and there's already a back log. I've been in the process since January this year and all my predictions have failed as more and more poeple are looking at Australia as an option. So I don't want to predict anything.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Kev92 said:


> Hi Ausysdhome,
> 
> I have total 70 Points (for 189 visa)
> 
> ...


I don't think you will get the invite in Dec round. But you will definitely get the invite by Feb'18.


----------



## Kev92 (Mar 15, 2017)

sam99a said:


> No one can tell man. The longer they are going to keep on sending less invites per round, the worst the chances becomes for us. As more and more 75+ pointers are going to cut the line and there's already a back log. I've been in the process since January this year and all my predictions have failed as more and more poeple are looking at Australia as an option. So I don't want to predict anything.


Feel you bro. I'm also waiting around about the same time, from feb this year.  Btw, do you know if there will be 3 rounds in Jan 2018?

Thinking should I go for 190 NSW. But I have heard that the processing time for 190 NSW is 8-9 months, much much longer than 189. Is it true?


----------



## Suriaj (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi , i lodged my eoi in developer programmer with 65 points on 28 April for subclass 189, I gave my pte exam and scored 8 each on 15th December, then i updated my EOI with 75 points. 
when can i Expect my invitation for subclass 189 in developer programmer with 75 points?
EOI lodged: 28 April with 65 points in developer programmer.
Updated EOI: 15 December with 75 points in developer programmer by scoring 8 in PTE

When can i Expect My invitation?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Suriaj said:


> Hi , i lodged my eoi in developer programmer with 65 points on 28 April for subclass 189, I gave my pte exam and scored 8 each on 15th December, then i updated my EOI with 75 points.
> when can i Expect my invitation for subclass 189 in developer programmer with 75 points?
> EOI lodged: 28 April with 65 points in developer programmer.
> Updated EOI: 15 December with 75 points in developer programmer by scoring 8 in PTE
> ...


You will get invited in coming round or definitely next round. Start collecting your documents.


----------



## anish.gupta (May 1, 2017)

Thanks. Well in that case what are the chances of getting the invite in coming months.


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi guys! Can anyone predict the invitation time for the profile:

189 Visa
Mechanical Engineer
70 points
EOI DOE: 12 dec 2017


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Kev92 said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > No one can tell man. The longer they are going to keep on sending less invites per round, the worst the chances becomes for us. As more and more 75+ pointers are going to cut the line and there's already a back log. I've been in the process since January this year and all my predictions have failed as more and more poeple are looking at Australia as an option. So I don't want to predict anything.
> ...



I don't know man, there were suppose to be 3 rounds in November as well, but look what happened. Like I said, stop expecting things, that's the best course of action. I'm thinking of including my wife's points, but not able to get slots. She has her ACS with her.


----------



## madahar (Dec 17, 2017)

*70 Points 263111*

Hey guys!

EOI updated on 12/11/2017 after scoring 20 points for PTE. Earlier my total points were 60 but now they are 70. What are the chances of getting an invite for 189?

P.S. My ACS is expiring in last week of January. Do you recommend to get a new one or wait for the invite?

Also, I have recently got 489 visa but considering a bit difficult to go to the regional area.

I am in the process of 190 for Victoria and waiting for their invitation but they told they will take 12 weeks and by that time my accreditation will expire?

Do you guys recommend submitting an EOI for 190 for NSW if I could get an invite from them before the last week of January 2018?

Any help of information would be much appreciated.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> Did you get this high score on PTE? If so how did you manage the writing. Cant seem to get it right
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


E2language writing videos helped clearing writing section everytime. they r the best

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## TEJA3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anyone please let me know when can I expect my invite


ANZSCO: 233411

Occupation: Electronics Engineer

EOI: Submitted 8th NOV 2017 with 65 Points
state EOI: Submitted 13th DEC 2017 With 70 Poins(NSW)
Thanks,


----------



## Jigsam (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI with 65 points in ICT security specialist on 3/10/17, any chances to get invite, as from few rounds there was no invitation given for ICT Security Specialist.

Please advise


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Jigsam said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI with 65 points in ICT security specialist on 3/10/17, any chances to get invite, as from few rounds there was no invitation given for ICT Security Specialist.
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise




Regardless of occupations, 65 pointers are virtually no chance of getting invitations in the next 2 months at least with current trend of backlogs. Sorry to tell you bad news too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Now the question is whether they would keep sending out invitations manually and allow the 70 pointers and below pilling up to 2 months backlogged (and suffocate) OR they would pull off a full round and giving everyone a relief before Christmas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Guys
I have lodged my EOI with 60 points on 3/12/17 in ICT Security Specialist. I will get 5 extra points of age on first week of May 2018 then my points will become 65.
I want to ask you guys that do I need to update my EOI for age points or will it update automatically? If I update EOI on 4th May my DOE will become 4//5/18 so it means I will jump back in a que? Or they will still count my waiting period from December 3/12/17. 
NOTE: My 485 is expiring on 23/8/2018. Is there any chance to get invitation before that??? 

Awaiting for your kind replies. Thank you


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



arslan1 said:


> Hi Guys
> I have lodged my EOI with 60 points on 3/12/17 in ICT Security Specialist. I will get 5 extra points of age on first week of May 2018 then my points will become 65.
> I want to ask you guys that do I need to update my EOI for age points or will it update automatically? If I update EOI on 4th May my DOE will become 4//5/18 so it means I will jump back in a que? Or they will still count my waiting period from December 3/12/17.
> NOTE: My 485 is expiring on 23/8/2018. Is there any chance to get invitation before that???
> ...




1. Age is automatically counted by birthday.
2. When EOI point is changed, DOE will be changed to the date when changes occurred on EOI which affected total point score. Yes, your waiting time will be reset to May 2018. 
3. There will be chance but too far to tell how big or small it is, given your 65 point score on May 2018. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

mmtee said:


> 1. Age is automatically counted by birthday.
> 2. When EOI point is changed, DOE will be changed to the date when changes occurred on EOI which affected total point score. Yes, your waiting time will be reset to May 2018.
> 3. There will be chance but too far to tell how big or small it is, given your 65 point score on May 2018.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply. Looks like I just need to wait till my birthday and see how it goes. Thank you


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Guys
> I have lodged my EOI with 60 points on 3/12/17 in ICT Security Specialist. I will get 5 extra points of age on first week of May 2018 then my points will become 65.
> I want to ask you guys that do I need to update my EOI for age points or will it update automatically? If I update EOI on 4th May my DOE will become 4//5/18 so it means I will jump back in a que? Or they will still count my waiting period from December 3/12/17.
> NOTE: My 485 is expiring on 23/8/2018. Is there any chance to get invitation before that???
> ...




There are high chances of getting states invites with 60+5 points. Try to apply for NSW and Vic. 

Points are automatically calculated by EOI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> There are high chances of getting states invites with 60+5 points. Try to apply for NSW and Vic.
> 
> Points are automatically calculated by EOI.
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me the criteria of 190 for VIC and NSW? I heard VIC ask for 3 years experience and I am a fresh graduate. Awaiting for your reply. Thank you


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

arslan1 said:


> Can you please tell me the criteria of 190 for VIC and NSW? I heard VIC ask for 3 years experience and I am a fresh graduate. Awaiting for your reply. Thank you




VIC ask for 5 yrs experience, NSW you can apply with out any issue there first preference Anzsco code, Points, English, experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi guys, can someone tell me how far back the backlog for 70 pointers is? One month? two months?

Also when can I expect an invitation?

Mechanical Engineer 
70 Points 189 Visa
EOI DOE: Dec 12, 2017

Much appreciated!


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> Hi guys, can someone tell me how far back the backlog for 70 pointers is? One month? two months?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Presumably 1 month for non-pro given the last 70 non-pro got invited was with DOE 21/10 2am. 
You second question is everyone’s guess mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> Hi guys, can someone tell me how far back the backlog for 70 pointers is? One month? two months?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Backlog of 70 pointers are from Oct 29. With 70 points you definitely you will get invited in next round, hopefully it is bigger round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> VIC ask for 5 yrs experience, NSW you can apply with out any issue there first preference Anzsco code, Points, English, experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for you reply. I will lodge a separate EOI for 190 visa. Lets see now. Is it compulsory to live there for 2 years ? Awaiting for your kind reply. Thank you


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Thanks a lot for you reply. I will lodge a separate EOI for 190 visa. Lets see now. Is it compulsory to live there for 2 years ? Awaiting for your kind reply. Thank you


It's a moral obligation to live there for the first two years. However, I don't know if choosing to not honour it will have a detrimental effect should you choose to naturalize.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

I have submitted EOI for 189 visa on Nov 26, 2017 with 65 points as an Electrical Engineer. I have also submitted EOI for 190 visa(NSW) on the same date with 70 points.
What are the chances of getting invitation for 189 visa on 2nd round of December?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

uetian said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189 visa on Nov 26, 2017 with 65 points as an Electrical Engineer. I have also submitted EOI for 190 visa(NSW) on the same date with 70 points.
> What are the chances of getting invitation for 189 visa on 2nd round of December?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk




Quite slim to be honest. There’s a long queue of 70 pointers non-pro backlogged for 1 month before yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

Round results of 22 November have not been updated yet. Any idea of cut off points for that round?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rkbhandari (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Guys, does getting nominated by a state mean you can directly apply for the 190 Visa or should we wait for any other invitations?


----------



## Robi14 (Jun 14, 2017)

hi 

logged EOI with 70 pts for electronics engineer on 24 Nov. Any chance to get invited under 189.

and 190 [ 75 pts-NSW]


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

Lodged with 70 points on 6th November in ICT security Specialist (non pro rata ) category. Still Waiting .


----------



## RBS-27 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi,

I have received an invitation today for 190 from industry.nsw.gov.au . My point was 75 for 190 under developer programmer profession. I cant see any apply button from skill select account where I initially lodged the EOI. In the email there is a link, I have to follow for application which redirects me to trade.nsw.gov.au site. And, I have 14 days time to apply for 190. 

1. Is it normal ? I thought I will have 60 days time after invitation. 
2. Will there be any disadvantage in 190, some conditions, etc ? 

P.S. - Currently, I am in 485 visa which will expire on march 2018. I am leaving Sydney on 20th dec, this Wednesday. I will stay in my country for 3-5 months. I hope this will not create any problem.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

OldMoose said:


> Lodged with 70 points on 6th November in ICT security Specialist (non pro rata ) category. Still Waiting .[/QUOTE
> 
> Same pinch. I lodged on 5 Dec under 262112 for 70 point


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Any idea on how many invitations will be sent out on 20-12-2017?
This year DIBP is way more unpredictable.
Occupation code : 261313
Points : 70
DOE: 02-12-2017
Do you guys think I will receive the invitation in the month of January 2018? 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

*Occupation prioritization*

Does anyone has any clue on how the occupation ceilings and invitations sent to date drives the upcoming invitations? 

For instance: in my occupation 19 invitations have been sent to date with an occupation ceiling of 1000, which means less than 2%. I see that for some other occupations the number of invitations sent can be greater than 50% (in relation to the occupation ceiling). 

Thus, to what extent would these figures impact the occupation prioritization when invitations are sent out?


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

RBS-27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an invitation today for 190 from industry.nsw.gov.au . My point was 75 for 190 under developer programmer profession. I cant see any apply button from skill select account where I initially lodged the EOI. In the email there is a link, I have to follow for application which redirects me to trade.nsw.gov.au site. And, I have 14 days time to apply for 190.
> 
> ...




1. Congrats on your 190. You have to follow the link in the invitation email to access the NSW 190 application page. Follow the process then. After getting granted by NSW, there will be another invitation from DIBP and the apply button appears on your EOI. Yes, only 14 days to submit state nomination application. 
2. Never had one so have no idea about it. But still a permanent visa. Grab it while you still can. 
3. It’s your responsibility to update your EOI details including country of residence. Given that your EOI is still on waiting status as long as you haven’t got DIBP invitation, when your EOI will be frozen. Normally it wouldn’t be a problem however if anything unfortunately happened then you’d know how deep sh!t you were in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi guys. I just got invitation from NSW for 190. Finally! I guess this is what you had reffered to pre invitation. I have 14 days to lodge my documents and there is fee of 300 AU $ . How long will it take to get the actual invitation after lodging docs for this pre invitation? What else should I expect or be prepared for? What is the chance that I will go through and they will send me the actual invitation? Do they refuse many people during this pre invitation stage?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Got 190 for 261313 with 80 points applied in 7 November. YES YES YES YES! 

My visa is expiring in a month 2 weeks though which means i have to apply overseas?

Still have my chances with 189 for tomr just hoping I will get it so I dont have to worry about shifting to NSW. Fingers crossed. I will still apply for this so I get some insurance.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Got 190 for 261313 with 80 points applied in 7 November. YES YES YES YES!
> 
> My visa is expiring in a month 2 weeks though which means i have to apply overseas?
> 
> Still have my chances with 189 for tomr just hoping I will get it so I dont have to worry about shifting to NSW. Fingers crossed. I will still apply for this so I get some insurance.




Congratulations buddy!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBS-27 (Dec 3, 2017)

*Thank You So much for info*



mmtee said:


> 1. Congrats on your 190. You have to follow the link in the invitation email to access the NSW 190 application page. Follow the process then. After getting granted by NSW, there will be another invitation from DIBP and the apply button appears on your EOI. Yes, only 14 days to submit state nomination application.
> 2. Never had one so have no idea about it. But still a permanent visa. Grab it while you still can.
> 3. It’s your responsibility to update your EOI details including country of residence. Given that your EOI is still on waiting status as long as you haven’t got DIBP invitation, when your EOI will be frozen. Normally it wouldn’t be a problem however if anything unfortunately happened then you’d know how deep sh!t you were in.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this information. I will be very careful. And, I will apply by today


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> OldMoose said:
> 
> 
> > Lodged with 70 points on 6th November in ICT security Specialist (non pro rata ) category. Still Waiting .[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey it seems to be our lucky day! We both got from NSW.! Congrats to all who got it today!.

Just let me know how long will it take after sending submitting with documents that preinvite? Is there possibility that someone can fail in this preinvite and not receive nomination? What exactly do they check with this pre invitation?

I have 70 points for 190 and civil engineer. I'm just worried they will again ask me if I'm registered with NSW state in their engineers board like that Queensland did to me. But I'm working on to get state registration number and I can choose state for which I want it to be valid.


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi I have 65 points for Software Engineer Code. I had filed my EOI on 19 April 2017. Still waiting for an invite. Are there any chances for my invite in the next 2-3 months even? I believe I am in the top of 65 pointer list.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

whats the point of NSW selecting only 261312 and throwing away 261313 65 pointers .
 why can't they just realized that both are slightly diferent


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hi guys. I just got invitation from NSW for 190. Finally! I guess this is what you had reffered to pre invitation. I have 14 days to lodge my documents and there is fee of 300 AU $ . How long will it take to get the actual invitation after lodging docs for this pre invitation? What else should I expect or be prepared for? What is the chance that I will go through and they will send me the actual invitation? Do they refuse many people during this pre invitation stage?


hi, nope, they dont refuse any if all documents you declared are submitted and genuine.
when did you apply eoi and how many points?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> whats the point of NSW selecting only 261312 and throwing away 261313 65 pointers .
> why can't they just realized that both are slightly diferent


Is this info. given somewhere that only 261312 are being selected and not 261313...also why would DIBP do that as both come in the same bucket.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

people getting 190 for nsw you mind telling us what ur doe??

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

spirecode said:


> hi, nope, they dont refuse any if all documents you declared are submitted and genuine.
> when did you apply eoi and how many points?


I submitted my EOI on 10th of December with 70 points for 190 . Civil Engineer. I can see they sent it pretty fast.
I will go ahead with this invitation because as far as I have only 65 points for 189 it will take forever and by the time I would get anything there hopefully my 190 visa will be in process already.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

quick question tho? does doe matter or the last date of application editted?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



kbangia said:


> Got 190 for 261313 with 80 points applied in 7 November. YES YES YES YES!






RBS-27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an invitation today for 190 from industry.nsw.gov. . My point was 75 for 190 under developer programmer profession..






Mad.cat said:


> Hi guys. I just got invitation from NSW for 190. Finally! I guess this is what you had reffered to pre invitation.




Looks like today is NSW 190 day and congratulations to all of you who got the pre-invites. 

Everyone in this forum would appreciate if you guys can share your EOI’s DOE, points and occupations, please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

very lucky mate, go ahead..i filed eoi with 65+5 on nov 21st yet to hear frm them...mayb its computer pick and you lucky..
dont wait for 189, go ahead and file 190.
mine is 261313


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

80 points and nsw? believe me wait for 189 and you will definitely get in next round. ..


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

spirecode said:


> very lucky mate, go ahead..i filed eoi with 65+5 on nov 21st yet to hear frm them...mayb its computer pick and you lucky..
> dont wait for 189, go ahead and file 190.
> mine is 261313


apparently they want 261312 in.Not 13. 
I have filled 10th OCT for 65+5


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

you are right 13 they arent pickin..lets still b croosed fingered-afterall thats what we can at the moment)


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

spirecode said:


> 80 points and nsw? believe me wait for 189 and you will definitely get in next round. ..




This is very true. Given the next round is just about to happen in few hours. Hold back and see if they could save $300. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

spirecode said:


> you are right 13 they arent pickin..lets still b croosed fingered-afterall thats what we can at the moment)


Can somewone persuade NSW that SEs also can develop the code snippets. hwell:


----------



## expatprash (Dec 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> people getting 190 for nsw you mind telling us what ur doe??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I got an NSW 190 invite today and here are my details.

__________________
261312

75 points/75+5 pts - 189/190
EOI date - Dec 06 2017

PTE - 20
Age - 25
Exp - 15
Degree -15

------------
75 Pts.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

OldMoose said:


> swatee25 said:
> 
> 
> > OldMoose said:
> ...


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

What is the difference between 190 and 189 other than we have to stay for 2 years in the same state with 190?


----------



## daisy_rao (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied for Independent sponsorship(189)

Points: 65
Occupation Code: 261311
EOI Submitted date: 20/04/2017

My EOI got updated to 70 points and the effective date is 05/12/2017.

When can I expect my invitation?


----------



## jainepat (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have one question regarding my 190 EOI. While submitting EOI I have selected Any state instead of NSW or VIC, so does it make any difference than submitting separate EOI for NSW and VIC .?
I can see many of you have submitted separate EOI for both state.


261313 - software developer 

Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016

EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017

Invitation : Waiting


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Although I was aiming Victoria state because I have friends there, during this EOI and researching which state actually needs my profession I found out that Victoria has closed nominations for civil engineers and builders. That saved me from landing in a place where I would have no chance for job. I think NSW is a good state with lots of opportunities for us. I hope it is all for good for us.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

I have found on different forums that they don't like if someone selected ANY. They prefer to look into EOI s which have already selected one state as for the ones who look at our EOI shows more commitment. 
I created myself 3 different EOIs for 3 different states. And it worked for me!


----------



## RBS-27 (Dec 3, 2017)

*Happy*



mmtee said:


> Looks like today is NSW 190 day and congratulations to all of you who got the pre-invites.
> 
> Everyone in this forum would appreciate if you guys can share your EOI’s DOE, points and occupations, please.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have submitted EOI on 30th Nov, Updated today with one minor information ( Job end date) and received 190 invitation after 3 hour later. 


Age 30
Education - 15
Australia Education - 5 
Professional year - 5 
One year Job in Australia - 5 
PTE - 10 
Occupation Developer Programmer - 261312
Current Visa status - 485


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

RBS-27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 30th Nov, Updated today with one minor information ( Job end date) and received 190 invitation after 3 hour later.
> 
> ...


Great! Very lucky day for us!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Congratz and all the best for all who got NSW pre-invite.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

anyone wanna answer my question? does the initial date of EOI matter or the last updated date?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

prksh.mani said:


> Hi I have 65 points for Software Engineer Code. I had filed my EOI on 19 April 2017. Still waiting for an invite. Are there any chances for my invite in the next 2-3 months even? I believe I am in the top of 65 pointer list.


No one knows.


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

prksh.mani said:


> Hi I have 65 points for Software Engineer Code. I had filed my EOI on 19 April 2017. Still waiting for an invite. Are there any chances for my invite in the next 2-3 months even? I believe I am in the top of 65 pointer list.



Someone reply me, please.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

prksh.mani said:


> Someone reply me, please.


It all depends on the caps of future rounds...
If it follows the recent behavior, then we already have much 70 pointers backlog...
So nothing can be reallly said or predicted


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Is there an invitation round today?


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I submitted my EOI on 10th of December with 70 points for 190 . Civil Engineer. I can see they sent it pretty fast.
> I will go ahead with this invitation because as far as I have only 65 points for 189 it will take forever and by the time I would get anything there hopefully my 190 visa will be in process already.





prksh.mani said:


> Someone reply me, please.


hope you get in next round:_)) ,,...just b positive and dont loose hope. u will definitely GET soonnnnerrrr


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

insider580 said:


> Is there an invitation round today?


Not today ....on 20th hopefully it will be there with more than 1000 invitation 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbl (Sep 12, 2014)

*Question regarding EOI date*

Hey guys. Is there a way to add a visa 190 EOI without affecting the date of an older EOI for visa 189?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

nbl said:


> Hey guys. Is there a way to add a visa 190 EOI without affecting the date of an older EOI for visa 189?


Create a new one for 190

Date would not change if your scores are not affecting


----------



## nbl (Sep 12, 2014)

insider580 said:


> Create a new one for 190
> 
> Date would not change if your scores are not affecting


Thank you for responding.

Can you please clarify that if log in with the same username and password, press "Update EOI", select the 190 checkbox, and then submit, the date for 189 with remain the same?

Or else, do I need to create a new account which will result in a new username?


----------



## HeidiDD (Sep 29, 2017)

Dont see many Electronics Engineer here, anyone similar with my case?
ANZSCO: 233411 Electronics
EOI 189 Date: 26/09/2017
Total: 65 Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Language: 10
EOI 190 NSW: 26/09/2017
Total: 70 Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Language: 10 State: 5


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

nbl said:


> Thank you for responding.
> 
> Can you please clarify that if log in with the same username and password, press "Update EOI", select the 190 checkbox, and then submit, the date for 189 with remain the same?
> 
> Or else, do I need to create a new account which will result in a new username?


You have to create new EOI and system will issue new EOI number


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Guys,

While submitting my EOI, I have selected a wrong start date for one of the employments but it doesnt make any difference in the points. I am wondering if I should fix it now or I can make the changes after getting an invite. I have 70 points and I submitted the EOI on 11th november, I'm afraid if I will make any changes to it now, it will push me downwards in the queue. What do you guys recommend? Do you think its possible to make date changes later?

Thanks
Puneet


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

iampuneet said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> While submitting my EOI, I have selected a wrong start date for one of the employments but it doesnt make any difference in the points. I am wondering if I should fix it now or I can make the changes after getting an invite. I have 70 points and I submitted the EOI on 11th november, I'm afraid if I will make any changes to it now, it will push me downwards in the queue. What do you guys recommend? Do you think its possible to make date changes later?
> 
> ...


I guess If its only a change in date which apparently is not changing your points then you can update your eoi. The doe changes when there is a change in points .

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamiekhan (Dec 17, 2017)

*Telecom engr*

Hi all, 

Can anyone tell me what are the chances of getting 189 invitation on 189 in telecom engr with code 263311. 
EOI submitted this month. 

Thanks 
Hamid


----------



## sc23 (Dec 2, 2017)

nbl said:


> Thank you for responding.
> 
> Can you please clarify that if log in with the same username and password, press "Update EOI", select the 190 checkbox, and then submit, the date for 189 with remain the same?
> 
> Or else, do I need to create a new account which will result in a new username?





insider580 said:


> You have to create new EOI and system will issue new EOI number


Hi, I am in the same situation. I was unable to create a new EOI and just updated the EOI with the 190 checkbox. So technically, when i look at it, i only have one EOI number. Is being accepted by 190 cancel 189 and vice versa? Or did I have to create a new account and password? I am so confused.


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anyone please tell me that is there any chance I will get an invite in Dec 2017 or do I have to wait for January 2018. 


ANZSCO: 263111


189 EOI: 20-11-2017: Points: 70
Thanks,


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

insider580 said:


> You have to create new EOI and system will issue new EOI number





nbl said:


> Thank you for responding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adding 190 to current EOI of 189 doesn’t change anything. Your DOE of 189 remains the same. DOE of 190 will be on the date you submit the change. Not necessarily have to create a new one for 190. 



Hamiekhan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s always chance for everyone but the problem is how high your point score and how late your DOE are. With current trend of unpredictability only 75-80 pointers will see decent chance of getting invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Hamiekhan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what are the chances of getting 189 invitation on 189 in telecom engr with code 263311.
> EOI submitted this month.
> ...


I've applied with 65 points in mid October. Still no luck. For 2633 many invitations are left. What is your score?


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

sam99a said:


> I'm in the same boat. Mine is 31st October. Rest everything is same as yours. I don't think I'm going to get in the next round as their is quite a backlog for 75 pointers. Unless dibp sends 1000 or so invitations next round, we're not getting it.


I am with 75 points for 261313. looking at the trend even I am also in doubt whether I will get the invite if the draw happen on 20th December.


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello Experts,

I lodged EOI for 261313 on 23rd April with 65 points, I will be completing 3 years of relevant ( 5 points) experience on Feb 1 2018 , i need to know when will the points get updated , is it on the same day ? 

My relevant exp start date is Feb 1 2015. I am in the same company and has kept the TO date as blank.


----------



## HarmanKaur (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi all,

I just received the NSW pre-invite today morning. My credentials are as follows:

ANZSCO - 261313

EOI 189- 70 points (DOE- 23 November, 2017)

EOI 190 NSW- 75 points (DOE- 13 December, 2017)

I want to know if I should wait for 189 invite or apply for 190 right away?

I'm not certain how long NSW will take to process my application! If it's gonna take 7-8 months like people say, I should wait for 189 instead of applying for 190 right?

I'm really anxious because of this dilemma. If anyone can please help me in providing some information as to which visa should I go for, that would be great!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

HarmanKaur said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received the NSW pre-invite today morning. My credentials are as follows:
> 
> ...




my advice is wait for 189 since you have 70 points , maybe in next 2-3 rounds(45 days)more chances you might get


----------



## HarmanKaur (Dec 5, 2017)

spirecode said:


> my advice is wait for 189 since you have 70 points , maybe in next 2-3 rounds(45 days)more chances you might get


Thanks a lot for the quick reply.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

HarmanKaur said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick reply.




Lol. 190 only 14 days to apply. Mind the gap mate )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarmanKaur (Dec 5, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Lol. 190 only 14 days to apply. Mind the gap mate )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's what I'm worried about!


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

HarmanKaur said:


> Well that's what I'm worried about!




Last round of December is conveniently within 24hr so you can hold to see if you can save $300 (jk). Then it’s your call whether to pay $300 and keep waiting for 189 or let it go. After paying $300 and submit state application, your EOI is still in effect as there’s no DIBP invitation (for 190) yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Let's hope the December 20th brings good news for all of us. 
If I'm not lucky on Wednesday with 189 I'm going to proceed with this 190 which pre invite came today.

Anyone knows how long it will take to process 190 visa from NSW ?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi,
I do not want to claim my experience for my current employer, my HR and policies does not permit me applying for PR, so I just want to omit it and claim no points.
Can I do this even though I got +ve assessment this company (done via SD). Please advice, I am currently holding 75 points, I am ok to sacrifice 5 points for the risk it involves. I am sure HR wont provide positive response in case of any employment verification.

Kindly help

Thanks and Regards
Venkat


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi,
> I do not want to claim my experience for my current employer, my HR and policies does not permit me applying for PR, so I just want to omit it and claim no points.
> Can I do this even though I got +ve assessment this company (done via SD). Please advice, I am currently holding 75 points, I am ok to sacrifice 5 points for the risk it involves. I am sure HR wont provide positive response in case of any employment verification.
> 
> ...


I think u can.

Even i had this query, when DIBP calls for verification, do they mention the purpose to the company or just specify if its a verification call for documents submitted or employment confirmation.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> I think u can.
> 
> Even i had this query, when DIBP calls for verification, do they mention the purpose to the company or just specify if its a verification call for documents submitted or employment confirmation.


DIBP can verify anything, your HR should provide a proper response. My current employer was not ready to provide any doc and he told very clearly they do not support this. I do not want to take any risk.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> DIBP can verify anything, your HR should provide a proper response. My current employer was not ready to provide any doc and he told very clearly they do not support this. I do not want to take any risk.




Clearly if they don’t support it then you won’t be able to claim exp through skill assessment. Relevant exp is assessed by skill assessment authority, not DIBP. Somebody corrects me if I’m wrong but my exp was claimed with proper assessment by Engineers Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Clearly if they don’t support it then you won’t be able to claim exp through skill assessment. Relevant exp is assessed by skill assessment authority, not DIBP. Somebody corrects me if I’m wrong but my exp was claimed with proper assessment by Engineers Australia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My current employment is already accessed by ACS with the Statuary declaration, but during VISA filing even though it is assessed there is a high probability and chance that DIBP might contact HR of your current company and validate the credibility of the reference provided. My HR is not willing to co-operate and more over my manager who provided reference is also in the verge of quitting. So finally I decide to opt out and remove this experience even though ACS came +ve for my current organization.

My question is, can i do the above, if so do I still need to keep the SD for my current employment?

Thanks for the help!
Regards
Venkat


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lets see how tonights round goes... hopefully it will be better than the last couple of months.


----------



## jpham4 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello all, 

First post here, but I have been stalking this forum for some time now. You all have been so helpful and a beacon of hope in what otherwise would be a grim situation.

Needing some advice on expected date of invitation, here are my details:

Secondary Teacher (241411) NON PRO-RATA
Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
PTE: 20 pts

TOTAL: 65 pts

DOE: November 2, 2017

What are your thoughts??


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi All,
Have a query, my wife was on maternity leave for 6 months, but she was paid full salary in her maternity leave period. Basically, she is employed in her current company from Oct 2015 to till date, out of which she was on maternity leave for six months. Her skills assessment is with ACS(in process) and I have not mentioned anything about her maternity leave period, is there an obligation that we need to mention the maternity leave period to ACS and cannot claim points for the same(even though my wife was paid full salary during her maternity period)??


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> My current employment is already accessed by ACS with the Statuary declaration, but during VISA filing even though it is assessed there is a high probability and chance that DIBP might contact HR of your current company and validate the credibility of the reference provided. My HR is not willing to co-operate and more over my manager who provided reference is also in the verge of quitting. So finally I decide to opt out and remove this experience even though ACS came +ve for my current organization.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you can do that as long as your accumulated years of exp meet ACS criteria for full assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkbhandari (Dec 4, 2017)

Got my NSW invitation yesterday for 261312 developer programmer.

Points 75 (excluding state nomination point)
DOE 7th Dec
Current occupation: Developer (1 year)

I am still hoping for 189 (75 points) this coming round as I am currently working in Melbourne and I don't want to change the job. Otherwise no option.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> Have a query, my wife was on maternity leave for 6 months, but she was paid full salary in her maternity leave period. Basically, she is employed in her current company from Oct 2015 to till date, out of which she was on maternity leave for six months. Her skills assessment is with ACS(in process) and I have not mentioned anything about her maternity leave period, is there an obligation that we need to mention the maternity leave period to ACS and cannot claim points for the same(even though my wife was paid full salary during her maternity period)??


hi, shouldnt be a problem as long as salary is credited...also happy to hear such employee oriented companies are still there lucky to work in such corporates thou


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Mad.cat said:


> What is the difference between 190 and 189 other than we have to stay for 2 years in the same state with 190?


There is no difference between a 190 and 189 visa. Neither visa has any conditions on it so you can live and work anywhere according to DIBP regulations. However for the 190 you make a commitment to the sponsoring state that you would live and work there for 2 years and the states are putting in more and more strict criteria to avoid having people not stick to their commitments.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Trancoso said:


> Does anyone has any clue on how the occupation ceilings and invitations sent to date drives the upcoming invitations?
> 
> For instance: in my occupation 19 invitations have been sent to date with an occupation ceiling of 1000, which means less than 2%. I see that for some other occupations the number of invitations sent can be greater than 50% (in relation to the occupation ceiling).
> 
> Thus, to what extent would these figures impact the occupation prioritization when invitations are sent out?


AFAIK, with the exception of the pro rata occupations there is no prioritization other than the total number of points and the date of the EOI.

So theoretically, they could have an invitation round where all the non pro rata invitations go to a single occupation if those applicants all happen to have the highest number of points and the earliest EOIs.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rkbhandari said:


> Got my NSW invitation yesterday for 261312 developer programmer.
> 
> Points 75 (excluding state nomination point)
> DOE 7th Dec
> ...


Congrats! However, i trust you should get SC189 tonight.


----------



## HarmanKaur (Dec 5, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Last round of December is conveniently within 24hr so you can hold to see if you can save $300 (jk). Then it’s your call whether to pay $300 and keep waiting for 189 or let it go. After paying $300 and submit state application, your EOI is still in effect as there’s no DIBP invitation (for 190) yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I though the same! I'm gonna wait for the next round and see if there's any fortune for me in that; otherwise I'll submit the 190 pre-invite for processing and will wait for the 189 and 190 final invites. Whichever comes first, I'm gonna grab that. I can do this though right? LOL. We can wait for both simultaneously right?


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



spirecode said:


> hi, shouldnt be a problem as long as salary is credited...also happy to hear such employee oriented companies are still there lucky to work in such corporates thou




A friend of mine got sacked just 2 months away from full assessment for accounting experience onshore. Not an uncommon practice here and there. 

Edit: reason of termination was headcount reduction. Lame. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks all for your support and guidance. By god grace i got my Grant today


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

HarmanKaur said:


> mmtee said:
> 
> 
> > Last round of December is conveniently within 24hr so you can hold to see if you can save $300 (jk). Then it’s your call whether to pay $300 and keep waiting for 189 or let it go. After paying $300 and submit state application, your EOI is still in effect as there’s no DIBP invitation (for 190) yet.
> ...


I'm in the exact same situation. But my 189 ITA is expected in mid March for 261111 with 70 points. I might have to accept the 190 before that


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

pmishra28 said:


> Thanks all for your support and guidance. By god grace i got my Grant today


Congrats mate.What's you time line and for which visa?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

pmishra28 said:


> Thanks all for your support and guidance. By god grace i got my Grant today


Congrats ! You got 189 or 190?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> lets see how tonights round goes... hopefully it will be better than the last couple of months.


Let's hope for the best. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkohulan (Aug 10, 2017)

rkbhandari said:


> Got my NSW invitation yesterday for 261312 developer programmer.
> 
> Points 75 (excluding state nomination point)
> DOE 7th Dec
> ...


Why ??
If u have 75 points then why you waste one 190 NSW invite ??
Greedy people


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

tkohulan said:


> Why ??
> 
> If u have 75 points then why you waste one 190 NSW invite ??
> 
> Greedy people




Not their fault to be honest. It’s the confusion of the system where NSW picks high pointers independently before the DIBP does. They both prioritise high pointers and the consequence is high pointers get invitations from both sides. And the subsequence is invitations are wasted one way or another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Can you please help me, I am confused and guess expecting a lot.
With 70 points any luck ?

1. I updated my EOI yesterday and there was a change in my points! I guess my EOI is effective only from yesterday. What are my chances in today's draw?

2. If not, can I expect it at least in a month or so?

3. Should I file for 190 or wait?

Thanks for your time and help
Regards
Venkat


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Can you please help me, I am confused and guess expecting a lot.
> With 70 points any luck ?
> 
> 1. I updated my EOI yesterday and there was a change in my points! I guess my EOI is effective only from yesterday. What are my chances in today's draw?
> ...



Wait till jauanry's rounds and see. If nothing happens add 190 to you EOI and have back up.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Wait till jauanry's rounds and see. If nothing happens add 190 to you EOI and have back up.


Thank you! Hope things go fine :fingerscrossed:


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Is the draw happening tomorrow 20th dec? Any idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

samgegr8 said:


> Is the draw happening tomorrow 20th dec? Any idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, if not today then next draw would be in Jan only. Hope it happens today!

Everything goes with predictions!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

How many of us are updated as NAATI has come up with new test. It's name is CCL test, which allows us to get 5 points. Cost is just $800 and easy to pass than previous diploma of interpreting course. This course is just for onshore people to increase 5 points. It's a good news for non pros people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

ohh thats good news, will check out as i wanted 05 points...and iam onshore.
any idea how process is? isit like pte?


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Yes, if not today then next draw would be in Jan only. Hope it happens today!
> 
> Everything goes with predictions!





samgegr8 said:


> Is the draw happening tomorrow 20th dec? Any idea


The date is still a guess but it is also considerably likely. 
As written in my previous posts, our biggest concern is whether they pull off a full round or keep MANUALLY picking just like the latest one on 6/12. 

The worst case scenario is there’s no full round, only high pointers like the last one and then 3 rounds in Jan. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> What is the difference between 190 and 189 other than we have to stay for 2 years in the same state with 190?


To get ITA for 190, some states require additional criteria, for example QLD requires you to get a job offer, NSW requires you to pay state nomination fee of AUD300 and so on. Once you have obtained 190 visa, there's not much difference than 189 - except like what you have rightly pointed, there's a moral obligation to stay for 2 years in the state that sponsored you and you have to constantly keep them informed on your whereabouts.


----------



## sukdev.dutt (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello experts here, 

I need some serious help, regarding *ACS - 261311*. I just got my ACS results where my current 3years of employment is not suitable. Title here is "Operations engineer"..other two companies are ok where title was Unix administrator and System and Network administrator. I believe my skill here in current company goes over 65% match and as follows:-

This is to certify that Mr. Sukdeb Kumar Datta has been working for Escenic Asia Limited (Dhaka, Bangladesh) serving the company in the position as under:

Dates
Position Type
Employee Type
Location
1 April 2015 - ongoing
*Operations Engineer*
Full time (40hr)
Dhaka, Bangladesh

Key Responsibilities and Accountabilities:
Designing, Developing and Implementing SaaS (Software as a service) software for escenic cloud customers
Building and implementing complex data model for escenic cloud customer’s production system.
Performance tuning, improvement, balancing, usability, automation of customer and local development systems.
Integrate new software products with existing systems leveraging various operations procedures.
Measuring the performance of the software environment to verify behavior and resilience.
Develop data, process and network models to optimize architecture and to evaluate the performance and reliability of designs before finalize production system.
Plan, design and co-ordinate the development, installation, integration and operation of escenic software with the teams in Oslo.
Assess, test, troubleshoot, document, upgrade and develop maintenance procedures for operating systems, communications environments and applications software.
Perform functional testing of the system on a full installation that replicates real world usage.
Provide documentation and overall support to partners, solving any software issue that may arise during operation
Maintain operations standard compliance.
Apply technical expertise to investigate and resolve customer software issues
Close collaboration with the team members in Bangladesh, Norway and Denmark offices


I have total 65 points with this ACS result of acceptance of 2 years thus 0 points. In reality I have near 7 years of valid experience. Should I go for EOI with this ? or go for an apeal or review? I have 30 points for age, 15 for education, 20 for PTE.


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

I hope there would be invitation rounds this evening and hoping they would invite more than 1500 people.


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

7-8 months ??!!! Are you sure on this ?!!!

Regards




HarmanKaur said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received the NSW pre-invite today morning. My credentials are as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

jnjavierus said:


> I hope there would be invitation rounds this evening and hoping they would invite more than 1500 people.




1500  be careful what you wish for ! Looking at the trend I am not sure whether they will invite 500 ! 
If anything above 1500 , I will surely give treat 
Let’s hope for the best ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> 1500  be careful what you wish for ! Looking at the trend I am not sure whether they will invite 500 !
> If anything above 1500 , I will surely give treat
> Let’s hope for the best !
> 
> ...


Yeah true....1500 is a flight of fancy...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

HarmanKaur said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received the NSW pre-invite today morning. My credentials are as follows:
> 
> ...




Today will be the day ! You will get your invite for 189 ! Don’t worry !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Today will be the day ! You will get your invite for 189 ! Don’t worry !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what of 263111 DOE 15/11 70pts


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

dooralpha said:


> what 263111 DOE 15/11 70pts




You don’t think so ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Maybe I'm too optimistic. 
But I feel I MAY get a 189 invite tonight.
70 Points 
Mechanical Engineer 
DOE 14 Dec 2017

Thoughts?


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> You don’t think so ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


am asking you to predict to predict for 263111 with DOE 15/NOV @70pts..


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> Maybe I'm too optimistic.
> But I feel I MAY get a 189 invite tonight.
> 70 Points
> Mechanical Engineer
> ...




I personally feel there should be more invite and a full round today ! It has nearly been one month with a full round ! Hope 65 pointer would be picked today ! 

All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

I am simply hoping for the best, join me in hoping for a high invitation round. There is power in numbers you know?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

spirecode said:


> ohh thats good news, will check out as i wanted 05 points...and iam onshore.
> any idea how process is? isit like pte?




It is the new course offered by NAATI and Exam dates will be available after March 2018 only. There are not much information available for this, though it has been heard that it's almost similar to PTE. Have a look at NAATi page for CCL test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

I see some people here saying Jan might have 3 rounds. To those guys: That has never happened before. What makes you guys think it'll happen now?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> I see some people here saying Jan might have 3 rounds. To those guys: That has never happened before. What makes you guys think it'll happen now?




I don’t think so , DIBP is already releasing very low invites per round ! I don’t know whether they have some other plans ! If you look at the cap for each job code not even half has been filled ! If they think they can do it !

Let’s hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

looked up the NAATI CCL test thing.. is this an oral test or written.. do we have to interpret to the speaker or wire sentences?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> SgtWhipLash69 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm too optimistic.
> ...


 I say a big amennnnnnn to dat. Am 65 pointer non prorata doe 30/09.hope., don't give up n keep at praying.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

dooralpha said:


> what of 263111 DOE 15/11 70pts




In this round or atleast before jan end you should get it ! 
Based on the history !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

What is the possibility of getting invite today for below details
Code:261313
Points:70
DOE:31/10/2017


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



SgtWhipLash69 said:


> I see some people here saying Jan might have 3 rounds. To those guys: That has never happened before. What makes you guys think it'll happen now?




I’m not starting an argument but I like conspiracy talk 

What year had 5 Wednesday in January lately? Gap between 2 rounds in same month remained 13-14 days consistently while between months were varied between 14-23 days. Then there comes the theory of 3 rounds for Jan. Also another theory to counter that that Dec last round will be few days later than expected to avoid 3 rounds for Jan. 

Still conspiracy, latest round of Dec was manually picked. That never happened before as well. Everything has its first time 

PS: don’t start a war of words, just something to kill off the time of waiting until midnight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

mmtee said:


> I’m not starting an argument but I like conspiracy talk
> 
> What year had 5 Wednesday in January lately? Gap between 2 rounds in same month remained 13-14 days consistently while between months were varied between 14-23 days. Then there comes the theory of 3 rounds for Jan. Also another theory to counter that that Dec last round will be few days later than expected.
> 
> ...




I love this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> What is the possibility of getting invite today for below details
> Code:261313
> Points:70
> DOE:31/10/2017


You will most likely get invite this round.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> How many of us are updated as NAATI has come up with new test. It's name is CCL test, which allows us to get 5 points. Cost is just $800 and easy to pass than previous diploma of interpreting course. This course is just for onshore people to increase 5 points. It's a good news for non pros people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I had looked for that. The new format requires you to interpret two dialogues from English to LOTE or vice versa. But that is not a cakewalk. It requires good practice and you have to use typical language words not something like Hinglish. For example, if one says immigration officer, in your interpretation, it has to be 'Awaas Adhikari'. Well that requires some effort. 
Anyways, I have registered for the test and waiting for their invitation about test slot now.


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Today I updated my EOI with 75 points from 65, after receiving the PTE results. Is there any invitation round happening tomorrow? If yes, then is there any chance of getting the invite?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

prashantpratik said:


> Today I update my EOI with 75 points from 65, after receiving the PTE results. Is there any invitation round happening tomorrow? If yes, then is there any chance of getting the invite?




Yes , you have a good chance today ! All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

akash11132 said:


> pawan.chitta said:
> 
> 
> > What is the possibility of getting invite today for below details
> ...


. Hope for best


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey. What time is the round done as per Indian time zone ?


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Yes , you have a good chance today ! All the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hey. What time is the round done as per Indian time zone ?




GMT+11
12am Canberra local time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hey. What time is the round done as per Indian time zone ?




Around 7.30 pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello guys,

I am with 75 Points waiting for Invitation for Sub class 189,Code 261313. Any possibilities today ?

Thanks!!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> Yeah, I had looked for that. The new format requires you to interpret two dialogues from English to LOTE or vice versa. But that is not a cakewalk. It requires good practice and you have to use typical language words not something like Hinglish. For example, if one says immigration officer, in your interpretation, it has to be 'Awaas Adhikari'. Well that requires some effort.
> 
> Anyways, I have registered for the test and waiting for their invitation about test slot now.




Lol ,, immigration officer ➡ Aawas adhikari

Man it would be tougher than PTE 79. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

g.kaushik03 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Today ! If a full rounds happens today then you have a good chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

g.kaushik03 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am with 75 Points waiting for Invitation for Sub class 189,Code 261313. Any possibilities today ?
> 
> Thanks!!


On the same boat bro. Let's hope for the best!


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Lol ,, immigration officer ➡ Aawas adhikari
> 
> Man it would be tougher than PTE 79.
> 
> ...


I am serious about that. Check some videos on youtube.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All

I have never been more cluless as to what will happen tonight - maybe one of 3 things:

1 No invite round
2 Similar round to 6th December of about 300 to 400 invites - resulting in 80 points plus for all occupations and limited 75 point invites for only Accountants and Auditors
3 Christmas present and normal service resumes with 1100 or more invitations

Here's hoping for number 3 - good luck everyone

Regards

Tony


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose (Nov 21, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have never been more cluless as to what will happen tonight - maybe one of 3 things:
> 
> ...


Most probably its gonna be option 2. 300-400 invites(


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> To get ITA for 190, some states require additional criteria, for example QLD requires you to get a job offer, NSW requires you to pay state nomination fee of AUD300 and so on. Once you have obtained 190 visa, there's not much difference than 189 - except like what you have rightly pointed, there's a moral obligation to stay for 2 years in the state that sponsored you and you have to constantly keep them informed on your whereabouts.


how much points ?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of us wants to have no. 3, though it will be ended up having no. 2 once again!! 

I don't think Aussies are bothered to be disturbed while Christmas time




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have never been more cluless as to what will happen tonight - maybe one of 3 things:
> 
> ...



less than 2 more hours to go.

I m going to a bar now and ordering a large pint of pale ale. Either I will be very happy or very sad and alcohol will be needed in the end. Also, I might not get to drink Melbourne local beers anymore because my visa expires next week so i guess making the most of Tuesday night.


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hey Folks,

By what time(IST) , the draw happens? Any Clues?

Good Luck!!


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

g.kaushik03 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> By what time(IST) , the draw happens? Any Clues?
> 
> Good Luck!!


Around 6:30pm IST


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

kbangia said:


> less than 2 more hours to go.
> 
> 
> 
> I m going to a bar now and ordering a large pint of pale ale. Either I will be very happy or very sad and alcohol will be needed in the end. Also, I might not get to drink Melbourne local beers anymore because my visa expires next week so i guess making the most of Tuesday night.




Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> Around 6:30pm IST


Many Thanks for immediate revert.


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Even if the invitation round is tonight how would we know the results

It could be 
1) people who get invites promptly post their results here
2) we wait for the DIBP to post the results

Both are unlikely to happen


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

not as a christmas gesture...but at least they can give exorbitant number of invites in the name of relentless performance by Australian Cricket team for regaining Ashes :tongue: :lol:


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> Even if the invitation round is tonight how would we know the results
> 
> It could be
> 1) people who get invites promptly post their results here
> ...


People who get invite usually report in this thread ... this is the trend we have for quite some time now


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

I am on standby. will post as soon as i get invite.

263111 - 70 - 23Nov

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Good luck mates! 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

The countdown begins! Good luck all. Hope our prayers are heard.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kbangia said:


> The countdown begins! Good luck all. Hope our prayers are heard.


DIBP gods have mercy on us.....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

Good Luck!!


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Best of luck


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Please post your DOE, Occupation code and points if you get an invite


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Best of luck for all of you guys, If the round is happening


----------



## Kevin1708 (Oct 19, 2017)

All the best guys.

Sent from my X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Has it started already past midnight in Canberra??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

i m in canberra now


----------



## rahul.ankireddypalli (Sep 8, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Best of luck for all of you guys, If the round is happening





All the Best to all of us and we hope most of the crowd get invites


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

Has anyone received the ITA ?


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Yes !! I got the invitation.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
for my friend's birthday party.
DIBP invite? still no .. 

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

ITA received! Checked it on the skillselect account under correspondence


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Maaan not again!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Any 70 pointer 2613?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> ITA received! Checked it on the skillselect account under correspondence


. What is the code and doe with points


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

dashboard89 said:


> ITA received! Checked it on the skillselect account under correspondence


What's your time line?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Any 70 pointer 2613?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didnt receive it, meaning only 75+ again


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Check immiaccount. I received 75 points 24/11/2017 262112 but no email yet. I m soooo happy


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> ITA received! Checked it on the skillselect account under correspondence


 Pls ur occupation , point s n doe


----------



## dashboard89 (Nov 9, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> dashboard89 said:
> 
> 
> > ITA received! Checked it on the skillselect account under correspondence
> ...


Code: 261313
DOE: 30/11/2017
75 pts


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kbangia said:


> Check immiaccount. I received 24/11/2017 262112 but no email yet. I m soooo happy


Congrats buddy....timeline???

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Check immiaccount. I received 24/11/2017 262112 but no email yet. I m soooo happy


 Congratulations


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

dashboard89 said:


> pawan.chitta said:
> 
> 
> > dashboard89 said:
> ...


. 

Congratulations and thanks for sharing info


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hey All,

Got the Invitation for 261313 for 189, Points 75.

Thanks all.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

g.kaushik03 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Got the Invitation for 261313 for 189, Points 75.
> 
> Thanks all.


Ok...So it's 75....What's your timeline?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## samo1390 (Oct 13, 2017)

Only for 75 points and above. I'm at 70 points 14/11/17 EOI 233512 Mech Eng, no invites.


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

abin said:


> Ok...So it's 75....What's your timeline?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


18th Feb 2018


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

samo1390 said:


> Only for 75 points and above. I'm at 70 points 14/11/17 EOI 233512 Mech Eng, no invites.


Yes....it's 75 and above...now long wait for next round....hmmmm

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Mine is 75 under 261313. Didn't get invite today. Btw my effective eoi date is today.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

g.kaushik03 said:


> 18th Feb 2018


Seems you got very excited...the time seems to be out of proportion....lolssss

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Where do i check if i got invitation? I have not got the email. Nothing in ImmiAccount.

I guess, it shows in EOI account? There it is showing EOI Status: Submitted.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

prashantpratik said:


> Mine is 75 under 261313. Didn't get invite today. Btw my effective eoi date is today.


It means there is no invite for 70 pointers for 2613XX


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Good thing is unlike the previous round atleast they have issued reasonable amount for 75 2613*. Hope most of 75 and above were cleared up to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

I have received the Invitation just now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

samgegr8 said:


> I have received the Invitation just now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the timeline??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

samgegr8 said:


> I have received the Invitation just now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Date points and occupation code buddy?

btw, congratulations. long way to go... wish you god speed

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

abin said:


> What's the timeline??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




I have received today and applied on 23rd Nov ... Almost 28 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

samgegr8 said:


> I have received the Invitation just now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Congratulations.ur time line pls


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose (Nov 21, 2017)

Again no invite for the 70 pointers..70 is the new 60


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

samgegr8 said:


> I have received the Invitation just now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratz buddy. !!
Occupation and points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

True, This high waiting for 70 pointers is ridiculous. Can't believe myself. Earlier, 70 points meant assured invitation in the next round itself.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Congratz buddy. !!
> Occupation and points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks 

261313 and 75 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samo1390 (Oct 13, 2017)

I guess its the christmas season, small invites i think. If not, how is it theres only invites for 75 points, unless there are hundreds of 75 points for Pro-Rata waiting in line, and wait next round for 70 points again. The ceiling wasn't filled either, not even 50%.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

samgegr8 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 261313 and 75 points
> 
> ...




Thanks buddy. 
All the best for future processe .!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadabkhaniet (Jan 9, 2017)

No invite.
DOE 16-12
261313
75

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahius (Dec 19, 2017)

233914

75 points
Received the invitation today


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

samo1390 said:


> I guess its the christmas season, small invites i think. If not, how is it theres only invites for 75 points, unless there are hundreds of 75 points for Pro-Rata waiting in line, and wait next round for 70 points again. The ceiling wasn't filled either, not even 50%.




Yeah. Correct. But don’t forget that previous round was likely not happen (only accounts and few 80 2613) therefore relatively large amount of 75 and above eois were pilled up. By looking at this round reasonably they cleared alsmost 75 are uptodate. (Or nearly)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

shadabkhaniet said:


> No invite.
> DOE 16-12
> 261313
> 75
> ...


Wow. All hail DIBP !!!!!

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Again no invite for the 70 pointers..70 is the new 60


So, it means 65 pointers are completely out of the scene. sigh !


----------



## jainepat (Mar 21, 2017)

DN7C said:


> So, it means 65 pointers are completely out of the scene. sigh !




Yeah, I completely agree with you. By seeing this trend I am thinking to go for PTE again. 


261313 - software developer 

Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016

EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017

Invitation : Waiting


----------



## Richamonk (Oct 14, 2017)

After 6 PTE trials we finally updated our Eoi with 75 points on 6th Dec and just received a message from our agent that we got the invite. 2613 code


----------



## choozhi (Oct 4, 2017)

Anzco code 261313
points 65 for 189
eoi effective date 21 April 2017
no invite yet....
its 8 months now


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

folks.. congrats!!! please update myimmitracker as well please


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

jainepat said:


> Yeah, I completely agree with you. By seeing this trend I am thinking to go for PTE again.
> 
> 
> 261313 - software developer
> ...



Unfortunately, we do not have any other option.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Wow. All hail DIBP !!!!!
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


So we have 70 pointers getting invites? 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

braich.abhijeet said:


> True, This high waiting for 70 pointers is ridiculous. Can't believe myself. Earlier, 70 points meant assured invitation in the next round itself.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


Tough times. You should try to get another 5 points !


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

shadabkhaniet said:


> No invite.
> DOE 16-12
> 261313
> 75
> ...


This means there is a queue with 75 pointers in 2613* category.


----------



## svramesh02 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi All,

I can definetly confirm to you that there is an invitation round happening tonight. I got an invitation for 189. My profile is mentioned in Signature.

Thank you to all members in this forum for sharing the information. I hope everyone continues to share the information so that others can also benefit.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> Yeah. Correct. But don’t forget that previous round was likely not happen (only accounts and few 80 2613) therefore relatively large amount of 75 and above eois were pilled up. By looking at this round reasonably they cleared alsmost 75 are uptodate. (Or nearly)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey...don't come to conclusions that they cleared 75...there are 75ers in this forum for 2613* who have not got the invitation.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

sghx700_rgb said:


> folks.. congrats!!! please update myimmitracker as well please


hey...how to update myimmitracker ?? Also please share the link


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> So we have 70 pointers getting invites?
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


I did not got invite.


EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Symon87 (Nov 1, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Wow. All hail DIBP !!!!!
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


Dude,

Could you please share some tips for speaking? I am unable to get over 79+?

If you could share ur number, that would be great?


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Tough times. You should try to get another 5 points !


No way... i have 70 points. no scope for any additional points for me. This too I got after 5 PTE attempts. This is what government wants. Seems they have artificially increased the competition and wait period.

65 pointers were content with 2-3 month waiting. But they are not moving 65 list anymore. What do we do? we all started giving PTE for 10 additional points. Now, more and more 65 pointers have become 75 points. So much so that even for 75 there is wait period.

i ain't gonna appear for NATI and get 5 more points. That's what the government wants: to shell us more money out of our pockets.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Symon87 said:


> Dude,
> 
> Could you please share some tips for speaking? I am unable to get over 79+?
> 
> If you could share ur number, that would be great?


send me PM

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Hamiekhan (Dec 17, 2017)

Absolutely 
This PTE thing is killing everything. 
Before it was 65 now its jumping to 75+ .. 
There should be balance .. 
Telecom engr 263311, electrical and civil 
.they got a huge seats and nothing is working ... Because everyone is in hury to add 10 points more in PTE.


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

Guys,

I have 70 points and I submitted EOI on 6th november 17 under occupation id 2611 ICT business analyst. Could you please tell me what are the chances of getting an invite in 2018? I will turn 32 in october 18 and I am assuming my points will go down to 65, so I was lil worried. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hey...how to update myimmitracker ?? Also please share the link


https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

braich.abhijeet said:


> No way... i have 70 points. no scope for any additional points for me. This too I got after 5 PTE attempts. This is what government wants. Seems they have artificially increased the competition and wait period.
> 
> 65 pointers were content with 2-3 month waiting. But they are not moving 65 list anymore. What do we do? we all started giving PTE for 10 additional points. Now, more and more 65 pointers have become 75 points. So much so that even for 75 there is wait period.
> 
> ...


Completely understand your frustration. But like you said with more and more 65ers becoming 75er....what other option do you have ?

btw...I am not in the same boat...I am still awaiting ACS assessment...another snail movement...


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

iampuneet said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have 70 points and I submitted EOI on 6th november 17 under occupation id 2611 ICT business analyst. Could you please tell me what are the chances of getting an invite in 2018? I will turn 32 in october 18 and I am assuming my points will go down to 65, so I was lil worried.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You loose points when you are 33 yrs old not at 32.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> You loose points when you are 33 yrs old not at 32.
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info and what do you think are the chances of getting an invite in coming few months?


----------



## Hamiekhan (Dec 17, 2017)

Some of the people cannot afford more points. For instance, i am a fresh graduate and applied onshore. 
If i have to claim extra 5 points i must go for professional year which costs more than $15,000. 
I don't have any experience. 
Already spent more than $60,000 on my master degree 

If i go for 79+ in PTE then this mean i have to work hard and attain classes etc. So, this mean that i have to sacrifice to quit job here


----------



## Symon87 (Nov 1, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> send me PM
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


I am new user, so maybe I am unable to use the facility of PM? Could you please share ur contact details in PM to me?


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Symon87 said:


> I am new user, so maybe I am unable to use the facility of PM? Could you please share ur contact details in PM to me?


I tried already. cant send you PM.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Hamiekhan said:


> Some of the people cannot afford more points. For instance, i am a fresh graduate and applied onshore.
> If i have to claim extra 5 points i must go for professional year which costs more than $15,000.
> I don't have any experience.
> Already spent more than $60,000 on my master degree
> ...


Agree with your first point but not with second. Are you kidding....yes for PTE you will have to attend classes, work hard....you need to take time out of your busy schedule...

we have time to do things that are our priority...always...no matter how busy we are


----------



## SVW3690 (Feb 12, 2017)

Any 261111 / 261112 ICT Business / system analysts got invite.

Mine is 70 and DOE is 15Aug. Didn't get an invite.


----------



## Symon87 (Nov 1, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> I tried already. cant send you PM.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


+919560630900, could you please whatsapp me?


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

EOI <<263111 >> 30-Oct-2017 (70 points)

Also no invite 



braich.abhijeet said:


> I tried already. cant send you PM.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


----------



## Hamiekhan (Dec 17, 2017)

:rant:y


Ausysdhome said:


> Agree with your first point but not with second. Are you kidding....yes for PTE you will have to attend classes, work hard....you need to take time out of your busy schedule...
> 
> we have time to do things that are our priority...always...no matter how busy we are


Yeah agreed, 
But if was in my home country then everything is possible. 
But in Australia there are heaps of things .. U have to work bz of expenses .. I already applied for annual leave .. If i got 1 month paid leave then i don't have any problem. I have to claim 79+ in PTE


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi all

trying to make sense of this round.

Lets assume it is the same number as the 6th December round.

I now think that both rounds were only about 200 invites. On 6th December this meant all occupations got invited at 80 and above and only the older 75 point EOIs for Accountant and Auditor got invited at 75 points - with such a small number, more than 95% of invites would have gone to Accountants/Auditors.

Tonight, it looks like no accountants (and maybe no Auditors) were invited - which may be intended to spread the 75 point invitations around.

I think all 80 points plus EOIs for all other occupations have been invited and 75 point invites have gone out to all other occupations with DOEs from 22nd November to about 30th November 2017 -this would equate to a 200 round (or even 150) with no invites for Accountants.

We can only hope that the New Year brings a big correction with the numbers - first question is will there be 3 invitations rounds - 3rd 14th and 31st or just the two on 10th and 24th - just the two is looking favourite due to the current doom and gloom after the November and December rounds.

my thoughts go out to those who have lost points and dreams over the last couple of months,. it is a tough insensitive system that has worked against them.

All the best for next year

Tony


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

No invitation as I expected. With 65 points I can only dream. Thanks God I have 190 invitation as back up. 
I can't wait more months for this. This is it.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Can anyone please explain me, how invitations are allotted for each occupation? Does number of invitations divided between all the occupation? Or just who is having higher points will get invite?


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

261313 70pts DOE 29/11/17...no invite - boo hoo


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi all
> 
> trying to make sense of this round.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

You seem to be an immigration lawyer.

My DOE is 19.April.2017 Software code with 65 points. Any chances if the rounds happen as usual from Jan 18?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

prksh.mani said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> You seem to be an immigration lawyer.
> 
> My DOE is 19.April.2017 Software code with 65 points. Any chances if the rounds happen as usual from Jan 18?


I am a Registered Migration Agent

It will take a huge increase from January to June for the 65 pointers to get back in vogue. 70 pointers are out of favour in December.

Things can change for the better as quickly as they changed for the worse, but it is just hard to be optimistic in a middle of a depression.

Regards


Tony


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I am a Registered Migration Agent
> 
> It will take a huge increase from January to June for the 65 pointers to get back in vogue. 70 pointers are out of favour in December.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your prompt response. With 1100 per round from Jan, Is there any hope for 65 pointers?

Mani


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I am a Registered Migration Agent
> 
> It will take a huge increase from January to June for the 65 pointers to get back in vogue. 70 pointers are out of favour in December.
> 
> ...


Tony, does it mean that from January invitations for 65 pointers may start to happen?


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Registered Migration Agent
> ...


 what is possibility of getting invite with 70 points doe as 31/10/2017 in January 2018


----------



## vardhrajsavlagi (Dec 19, 2017)

Guys, I have a situation here which got me really worried, could you please help here

While submitting EOI I have declared australian work experience of more than 1 year and that consists of multiple work trips to australia

1. First one was from my 3rd employer, I was working in australia for about 44 days but I dint get any australian salary, it was on a short term work permit and I was getting paid in India plus travel allowance. I have the location mentioned as melbourne in the employment reference letter that I got from my employer. ACS has also considered it.

2. Second trip was in 2015 from my 4th employer for about 115 days, I have tax certificates n all to prove that, I have a stat dec from my manager about it and this has also been considered by ACS.

3. I came to Australia again in June 16 (4th employer again) for about a week and then went back to India and then I started working again in Australia from 1st September. Now here I made a mistake and somehow I forgot to mention the gap in my australian employment to ACS, and as a result in ACS reference letter the duration of my employment is shown as June 16 to April 17. Now i am not sure what to do, I dont have salary slips for the month of July and August, though I have a salary slip of just 7 days for the month of June, but I do have a tax certificate which states the I have paid taxes beginning from June 16 to April 17. I only have pay slips for the month of Dec 16 and Jan 17 since I have already left the company. I also have a stat dec from my manager and that also states that I was based out of Australia from June 16 to April 17

Could you please suggest what should I do in this scenario, should i get everything fixed or CO won't be bother by this much inexactness. Should i mention the actual dates in EOI but it won't be same as ACS reference letter?

Thanks heaps


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Got the invite an hour ago.
75 points
2613
EOI Submitted : 2nd Dec, 2817

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Got the invite an hour ago.
> 75 points
> 2613
> EOI Submitted : 2nd Dec, 2817
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> what is possibility of getting invite with 70 points doe as 31/10/2017 in January 2018


Everything depends on the numbers/limits for each round from now to June 2018.

It looks like the 75 point backlog for all occupations except Accountants and Auditors has got down to 10th December 2017. So one round of 900 in January will get the 70 pointers back into play, or two rounds of 700 in January would get all the 75 and above cleared - 70 pointers are backlogged from 29th October 2017. 

So if the next round is 10th January, there will be a 3 week backlog of 80 and above EOIs, 4 weeks backlog of 75 pointers and 10 weeks of 70 pointers.

so the backlog of 75 and above on 10th January would be about 850 EOIs.

I think there are about 450 new 75 point and above EOIs joining the system every 2 weeks. So for anyone on 70 points, you want to see limits over 450 per round - e.g., when it dropped to 700 per round for November, that still saw the 70 pointers getting invited, but wiped out any 65 point invites.

For those on 65 points, about the first 850 invites go to 70 and above - so you need rounds of about 1000 - but due to the backlog, you need much higher rounds - the backlog of 70 and above on 10th January could be nearly 3000. so with about 850 at 70 and above joining every fortnight and say 12 rounds to go, an average of 1000 per fortnight from 10th January to the last invite in June 2018, will get to the start of the 65 point backlog.

so maybe that is a better way of looking at things - If I am a non-pro with 65 point DOE of May to July 2017, I need average limits of say 1100 per fortnight from 10th Jan 2018 to have a chance of an invite in June 2018

Tony


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Tony what could be possible chance for 70 point non pro rata doe being 5 December??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Everything depends on the numbers/limits for each round from now to June 2018.
> 
> It looks like the 75 point backlog for all occupations except Accountants and Auditors has got down to 10th December 2017. So one round of 900 in January will get the 70 pointers back into play, or two rounds of 700 in January would get all the 75 and above cleared - 70 pointers are backlogged from 29th October 2017.
> 
> ...


Tony what could be possible chance for 70 point non pro rata doe being 5 December??


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> pawan.chitta said:
> 
> 
> > what is possibility of getting invite with 70 points doe as 31/10/2017 in January 2018
> ...



Thanks for detailed information of what may happen in January 2018
Hope full round happens in January either on 3rd or 10th 


To be more clear I am on 261313 code waiting for invite


----------



## Minioer (Jun 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> so maybe that is a better way of looking at things - If I am a non-pro with 65 point DOE of May to July 2017, I need average limits of say 1100 per fortnight from 10th Jan 2018 to have a chance of an invite in June 2018
> 
> Tony


I don't think you're right. The backlog of 65 pointers from non-pro is approx. at the end of September/beginning of October. Check immitracker, there was plenty of non-pro with 65 points receiving invitations in September.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Guys I have a simple question.

I have not payed taxes for one of my employments even though my salary was taxable. However, I have bank statement showing check deposits, employer salary letter signed by HR, and employment duties letter assessed by ACS.

Will DIBP reject this employment or accept?


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> pawan.chitta said:
> 
> 
> > what is possibility of getting invite with 70 points doe as 31/10/2017 in January 2018
> ...




Hey Tony 


Do I stand any chance for nsw 190 with the following points 
Age - 30 

English - 10

Australian degree - 20

Professional Year - 5

Work experience - 0 

Total points :65+ 5( ss)= 70 for 190


Occupation code: 261311 analyst programmer.

I read job code 261312 is preferred over 261313.
is there any preference for 261311 for NSW 190?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Minioer said:


> I don't think you're right. The backlog of 65 pointers from non-pro is approx. at the end of September/beginning of October. Check immitracker, there was plenty of non-pro with 65 points receiving invitations in September.


yes, sorry - it is the 60 pointers that are backlogged from May 2017 - that last bit should be saying that those 65 pointers from 13th September for non-pros, need limits of 1100 and more

Thanks

Tony


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Everything depends on the numbers/limits for each round from now to June 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanx for the information Tony...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

abin said:


> Tony what could be possible chance for 70 point non pro rata doe being 5 December??
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi

So you have a backlog ahead of you of about 900 @ 75 and above and maybe 1000 x 70 pointers ahead of you as at 10th January 2018 and about 450 added ahead of you each fortnight - so you would need an average of over 600 for the remaining 12 rounds to get invited in June 2018 

Regards

tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Everything depends on the numbers/limits for each round from now to June 2018.
> 
> It looks like the 75 point backlog for all occupations except Accountants and Auditors has got down to 10th December 2017. So one round of 900 in January will get the 70 pointers back into play, or two rounds of 700 in January would get all the 75 and above cleared - 70 pointers are backlogged from 29th October 2017.
> 
> ...



that last paragraph should read:

so maybe that is a better way of looking at things - If I am a non-pro with 65 point DOE of from 13th September 2017, I need average limits of say 1100 per fortnight from 10th Jan 2018 to have a chance of an invite in June 2018

I got mixed up with the 60 point queue from May 2017

Tony


----------



## HarmanKaur (Dec 5, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Today will be the day ! You will get your invite for 189 ! Don’t worry !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for the encouragement!


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

Any ICT BA invites?


----------



## HarmanKaur (Dec 5, 2017)

iampuneet said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have 70 points and I submitted EOI on 6th november 17 under occupation id 2611 ICT business analyst. Could you please tell me what are the chances of getting an invite in 2018? I will turn 32 in october 18 and I am assuming my points will go down to 65, so I was lil worried.
> 
> Thanks in advance



You should get your invite in a couple of months at the most; and definitely before your birthday! Just wait for few rounds....Good luck!


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

*Thread - Jan 2018*

Guys,

Is there any thread for Jan 2018? Let's hope new year brings some good news for everyone.

Good Luck!


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there any thread for Jan 2018? Let's hope new year brings some good news for everyone.
> 
> Good Luck!




We can start one ☝ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

Here you go!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...75521-189-eoi-invitations-january-2018-a.html


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > pawan.chitta said:
> ...




Tony any comment please? Or anyone. Would really appreciate


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Everything depends on the numbers/limits for each round from now to June 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Tony, that was a detailed explanation.

Can you please let me know what will happen to 70, can we expect anything in near future.

Let’s say I have filed my EOI today with 70 for 261313. When can I expect an invite ?

Thanks for your time and help
Regards
Venkat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Yusuf, I think you should submit eoi with selected visa 190 nsw and see what happens. They may send it to you. Why not giving it a try. Nothing to lose.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> Guys I have a simple question.
> 
> I have not payed taxes for one of my employments even though my salary was taxable. However, I have bank statement showing check deposits, employer salary letter signed by HR, and employment duties letter assessed by ACS.
> 
> Will DIBP reject this employment or accept?


Please someone comment


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

Can somebody please guide me the process to apply for 190 for Victoria under 261313 code?
Do I need to apply through Skill Select or through Victoria Site?

I have proficient english.
Experience : 5 years(7-2 years deducted)

Do I need to show any funds while/after applying for sponsorship?

Thanks


----------



## animeshdada (May 1, 2017)

*65 points-189-261313*

EOI 189
261313
Submitted EOI originally on 25-Feb-2017 with 60 points
Could add up 5 points with spouse skillsets...
Updated to 65 points on 20-Dec-2017

Any rough idea, how long we need to wait?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

dheerajsingla said:


> Can somebody please guide me the process to apply for 190 for Victoria under 261313 code?
> Do I need to apply through Skill Select or through Victoria Site?
> 
> I have proficient english.
> ...


Hi.

You need to apply thru skill select by submitting EOI and in category of Visa check 190 then click next and you will be asked which state would you like to apply select Victoria. Then continue filling up your EOI.
YOU we need to select which English test you have taken and fill up your points from test.
Then graduation, job experience etc. You don't need to submit any proof of funds or bank statement in EOI.

Once you get your visa and you will be ready to fly it is recommended to have funds for 3 months of your staying in Australia but I haven't found what amount of money is required or if any required.

Once your EOI submitted in skill select you have to wait for email from Victoria state office with invitation. 
I don't know how long it may take to get that email. For one it takes few days for other it takes few weeks.

Good luck.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

dheerajsingla said:


> Can somebody please guide me the process to apply for 190 for Victoria under 261313 code?
> Do I need to apply through Skill Select or through Victoria Site?
> 
> I have proficient english.
> ...


I am also in the process of applying for Victoria (190) , they are asking for a deposit proof of $30,000:noidea: , planning to drop my plans :flame:

Just file EOI as you generally do for 189 in skill select.

Thanks


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks like conspiracy theories proved some points 🤬


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Yusuf, I think you should submit eoi with selected visa 190 nsw and see what happens. They may send it to you. Why not giving it a try. Nothing to lose.


Thanks for replying mad.cat
True that 
I was just wondering if experts here could give their opinion about preferred job code. As people are saying 261312 ( developer programmer) is preferred than 261313 ( software engineer) for 190. 
My degree assessment is in analyst programmer ( 261311) 
If I submit my EOI with 261311, and apply for degree assessment in developer programmer at the same time, as soon as I receive my assessment after 45 days, can I update my EOI with other subcategory of programmers? Etc from 261311 To 261312?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

again... tiny around apparently, only few reported, 70 and 75 pointers


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

Another round and no one in the forum invited wow
What a nice treat for Christmas 🤶 dibp we love you
You are so transparent


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Yusuf_ said:


> Thanks for replying mad.cat
> True that
> I was just wondering if experts here could give their opinion about preferred job code. As people are saying 261312 ( developer programmer) is preferred than 261313 ( software engineer) for 190.
> My degree assessment is in analyst programmer ( 261311)
> If I submit my EOI with 261311, and apply for degree assessment in developer programmer at the same time, as soon as I receive my assessment after 45 days, can I update my EOI with other subcategory of programmers? Etc from 261311 To 261312?


there is no such preference. 

At least i've not observed that.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Wondering if the guys who got NSW pre-invite on Monday also got 189 last night? 
Guys, if you’re still here, please confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

I didn't get invite for 189. I will have to fill up 190 as by next round in January my 14 days will be expired.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I didn't get invite for 189. I will have to fill up 190 as by next round in January my 14 days will be expired.




Yours is 75 pro-rata, isn’t it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> there is no such preference.
> 
> At least i've not observed that.




Both job codes are on Priority skilled occupation list
261312 Developer Programmer ICT
261313 Software Engineer ICT

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list

You can check link.

I think guys with code ending 12 got pre invitation last Monday.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Yours is 75 pro-rata, isn’t it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Civil engineer with 65 points


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Civil engineer with 65 points




OMFG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

mmtee said:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 S  T happens.


----------



## rkbhandari (Dec 4, 2017)

Got my invitation for 189 last night.

I was also pre-invited by NSW on Monday.

Occupation: Developer Programmer (261312)
Points: 75
DOE: 4th Dec


----------



## expatprash (Dec 18, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Wondering if the guys who got NSW pre-invite on Monday also got 189 last night?
> Guys, if you’re still here, please confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had received the NSW 190 pre-invite on Monday and received my 189 invite last night.
75 points, 261312, DOE-06/12/17


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

expatprash said:


> I had received the NSW 190 pre-invite on Monday and received my 189 invite last night.
> 75 points, 261312, DOE-06/12/17






rkbhandari said:


> Got my invitation for 189 last night.
> 
> I was also pre-invited by NSW on Monday.
> 
> ...




This is a terrible waste by the system. Also it is demoralising lower pointers such as the 70 group. Very demotivated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

I am tired of waiting, I think I want to let go of everything already. Too tired of waiting for something or anything. Just a little information of what is happening would be good but DIBP is not giving out anything. I guess I just have to let go of everything and just continue with my life and forget I ever applied for this 189 and 190 visa.


----------



## SVW3690 (Feb 12, 2017)

Any ICT BA/ System Analyst invites . Kindly update


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

SVW3690 said:


> Any ICT BA/ System Analyst invites . Kindly update




Haven’t heard of so far. Most invitees are software developers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

I’m the one who started the conspiracy talks but I was also hoping I was wrong. Gonna have a few jugs of beer to soak up the frustration before getting back to the game 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SVW3690 (Feb 12, 2017)

ICT BA/SA --->[email protected]:30/11/2017 invited as per myimmitracker.


----------



## duc.pham89 (Jul 10, 2017)

ANY ACCOUNTANT INVITES?

It seems like a “no accoutants” round? Just don’t know how DIBP work? just madly inconsistent. I got 75 points, DOE 20/10 for accountants but still no invites. ve been watiting for 2 months and just so unfair.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

animeshdada said:


> EOI 189
> 261313
> Submitted EOI originally on 25-Feb-2017 with 60 points
> Could add up 5 points with spouse skillsets...
> ...


I am afraid that you may wait forever!

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Skill Select - 20th December 2017

There was a skill select round last night, Again not many results. We will put up some preliminary info later today.

As a heads up we sighted some info which suggests a politicians office contacted DIBP in Canberra and were told that all the Accountant invitations had been issued for the year for 189 and 489 . We assume this means until the end of December 2017. Hence there may have been no invites last night for Accountants.

ISCAH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> dheerajsingla said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody please guide me the process to apply for 190 for Victoria under 261313 code?
> ...


Thanks you so much for the info. Few questions

1. So I do not need to apply through victoria site, right?

2. Can they ask for funds proof while processing my application for sponsorship?

3. What is pre-invite vs invite?

4. If I get sponsorship from Victoria, then will I be in pool to get invited or I can apply for visa directly?

5. Can anybody tell me what are my chances of getting sponsorship from Victoria? 
English : Proficient
Experience : 5 years net after deducting 2 years
Occupation : Software Engineer
Thanks


----------



## choozhi (Oct 4, 2017)

Any idea how much i have to wait for 189 with 65 points for 261313 category 
eoi last updated date. April 21 2017


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

SVW3690 said:


> ICT BA/SA --->[email protected]:30/11/2017 invited as per myimmitracker.


Hi frnds I got invite yesterday...i have 75 points and had applied for 261111 BA job code.

cheers


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

andyrent said:


> SVW3690 said:
> 
> 
> > ICT BA/SA --->[email protected]:30/11/2017 invited as per myimmitracker.
> ...


Any ideas to delay..the whole process..as I don't want to go so soon....


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi,

Does anyone have update for 233513.....


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

congratulations to all who got invited and good luck to those in the queue


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

andyrent said:


> Hi frnds I got invite yesterday...i have 75 points and had applied for 261111 BA job code.
> 
> cheers


What's your DOE?


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

AnjuS said:


> andyrent said:
> 
> 
> > Hi frnds I got invite yesterday...i have 75 points and had applied for 261111 BA job code.
> ...


November 15-2017 with 75 points, original Dt of Submission issue 22/Jan 2017 with 65 points


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

dheerajsingla said:


> Thanks you so much for the info. Few questions
> 
> 1. So I do not need to apply through victoria site, right?
> 
> ...


Any comments please? Anybody?


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Iscah's analysis on today's invitation round!

"We estimate there were 200-500 invitations.
We do not believe any Accountants were invited

We believe EOIs have been invited at the following scores with effect dates up to and older than the dates below::
Other occupations will be updated shortly.

2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 75 pointers up to 26/11/2017
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 75 pointers up to 29/11/2017
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 75 pointers up to 30/11/2017
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 75 pointers up to 06/12/2017 (possibly 09/12/2017-unconfirmed)

ALL other Non Pro Rata Occupations 75 pointers up to 10/12/2017"


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hi.
> 
> You need to apply thru skill select by submitting EOI and in category of Visa check 190 then click next and you will be asked which state would you like to apply select Victoria. Then continue filling up your EOI.
> YOU we need to select which English test you have taken and fill up your points from test.
> ...



Thanks you so much for the info. Few questions

1. So I do not need to apply through victoria site, right?

2. Can they ask for funds proof while processing my application for sponsorship?

3. What is pre-invite vs invite?

4. If I get sponsorship from Victoria, then will I be in pool to get invited or I can apply for visa directly?

5. Can anybody tell me what are my chances of getting sponsorship from Victoria? 
English : Proficient
Experience : 5 years net after deducting 2 years
Occupation : Software Engineer


Thanks


----------



## nishchay7 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi guys, no luck in december round hopefully new year will bring some great news for us.

I did have a query and was wondering if someone can help me out. I'm going to India for 4 weeks vacation in first week of January. If I do get invited in Jan is it possible for me to sort out my medicals and PCC from Delhi itself or I need to get these done from Melbourne?

Thanks in advance and good luck to all


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

DIBP changed website guys to homeaffairs.gov.au but no idea where to check for skill select

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> DIBP changed website guys to homeaffairs.gov.au but no idea where to check for skill select
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Check under "Businesses, Agents and Trade Professionals" -> Then under "​Visas and migration", click "More" -> You will find the "Skill Select" Section

Thanks


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

dheerajsingla said:


> Thanks you so much for the info. Few questions
> 
> 1. So I do not need to apply through victoria site, right?
> 
> ...


1 No, you must apply through Skillselect website 

2.??

3. When you apply through skillselect, and choose Victoria as your desired state, your request will be automatically sent to that state, then if they select you, they will send you an invitation, which is called pre-invite, after this step, you have 14 days, to accept it and submit your documents, they will check your documents against your claimed points, if all is OK, they will send you an official invitation through skillselect, and you can lodge your visa

4. you can get it directly 

5. Not sure, no one can tell you as SS is very selective.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

shadabkhaniet said:


> No invite.
> DOE 16-12
> 261313
> 75
> ...


Hey, May be in the next round you will get invite...not may be...for sure.


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

dheerajsingla said:


> Check under "Businesses, Agents and Trade Professionals" -> Then under "​Visas and migration", click "More" -> You will find the "Skill Select" Section
> 
> Thanks


Thank you..will do accordingly i have a feeling i wasted my time and effort on australia immigrating i have 65 pts on 189 and 190 for vic state 70 pts for ict ba

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

yurigeorge said:


> Thank you..will do accordingly i have a feeling i wasted my time and effort on australia immigrating i have 65 pts on 189 and 190 for vic state 70 pts for ict ba
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Don’t loose hope ! Tides will turn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Don’t loose hope ! Tides will turn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the positive vibes

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> 1 No, you must apply through Skillselect website
> 
> 2.??
> 
> ...


Thanks for providing me the information.

Regarding the point 4, what all documents will need to be presented. Are these same for DIBP?
1. Passport
2. ACS Assessment
3. PTE
4. Employment Documents
5. Education Documents
6. Marriage Certificate (Not claiming points for partner) ????
7. Anything related to funds????

Anything else?

Thanks


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

dheerajsingla said:


> Thanks for providing me the information.
> 
> Regarding the point 4, what all documents will need to be presented. Are these same for DIBP?
> 1. Passport
> ...


Follow the steps explained in this link by Sultan : 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1286865-189-eoi-invitations-july-2017-a.html


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi,

Anybody with points 75/80 got invite under 263111 computer network category?


----------



## tini86 (Sep 1, 2017)

I am a registered nurse and missed 2 days for thr last round of June as I got delayed skill assessment...
and seems like no hope for 60 pointers anymore...I looked for sponsorship but has been rejected from more than 80 hospitals.. no way to get extra point from work experience without proper visa, no money for studying master degree.... so I applied for 489 visa but really scared to leave sydney where all my friends are living .
Therefore, I started studying PTE and aim to get 79+ ....but again, PTE is no longer easy gateto get high point?
I feel like AU government is pushing me away... spent 6 years for PR and I lost...
Is anyone selling PTE material ? I bought official Materials and some real questions which are like question bank thingy... but seems like just 30-60 questions for each part... since getting PTE +79is the only way to get PR, I need to all in for this...


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

tini86 said:


> I am a registered nurse and missed 2 days for thr last round of June as I got delayed skill assessment...
> and seems like no hope for 60 pointers anymore...I looked for sponsorship but has been rejected from more than 80 hospitals.. no way to get extra point from work experience without proper visa, no money for studying master degree.... so I applied for 489 visa but really scared to leave sydney where all my friends are living .
> Therefore, I started studying PTE and aim to get 79+ ....but again, PTE is no longer easy gateto get high point?
> I feel like AU government is pushing me away... spent 6 years for PR and I lost...
> Is anyone selling PTE material ? I bought official Materials and some real questions which are like question bank thingy... but seems like just 30-60 questions for each part... since getting PTE +79is the only way to get PR, I need to all in for this...



Did you try for 190 ? Usually they send invites for ppl with lower points as they add 5 points from them.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

tini86 said:


> I am a registered nurse and missed 2 days for thr last round of June as I got delayed skill assessment...
> and seems like no hope for 60 pointers anymore...I looked for sponsorship but has been rejected from more than 80 hospitals.. no way to get extra point from work experience without proper visa, no money for studying master degree.... so I applied for 489 visa but really scared to leave sydney where all my friends are living .
> Therefore, I started studying PTE and aim to get 79+ ....but again, PTE is no longer easy gateto get high point?
> I feel like AU government is pushing me away... spent 6 years for PR and I lost...
> Is anyone selling PTE material ? I bought official Materials and some real questions which are like question bank thingy... but seems like just 30-60 questions for each part... since getting PTE +79is the only way to get PR, I need to all in for this...


Hi, you can try the below link

https://hotshot24.com/


----------



## harshabulusu (Nov 12, 2017)

Lodged 189 EOI on 25/11/2017 under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 75 points. Received invitation today.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

harshabulusu said:


> Lodged EOI on 25/11/2017 under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 75 points. Received invitation today.


Is it 190??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

harshabulusu said:


> Lodged EOI on 25/11/2017 under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 75 points. Received invitation today.


congrats....


----------



## harshabulusu (Nov 12, 2017)

abin said:


> is it 190??
> 
> Sent from my sm-g950f using tapatalk


189


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

harshabulusu said:


> 189


You might have received yesterday...Can you check the date?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

avishmalik said:


> congrats....




Congrats ! It might be yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

What are the chances of 65 pointers in next rounds???
I submitted EOI on 26-11-2017 as Electrical Engineer with 65 Points. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

uetian said:


> What are the chances of 65 pointers in next rounds???
> I submitted EOI on 26-11-2017 as Electrical Engineer with 65 Points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk




If every things settled as before then sure you will receive within 3-4 rounds 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Any hopes for 70 points in Subclass 189?

When would I expect an Invite? ... ghhhhhrrrrr

EOI : 19th Nov 2017
ANZO : 2631 ; Computer Network Professionals


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear Tony /Experts and developers and software engineers,

I have a gut feeling that all of us noticed that today dated 20th december 2017 dibp portfolio changed to department of home affairs.

As this is not one day process and many other departments added to the same. I think that less invitations issuance by dibp is might be because of this reason also... i might be correct or might be 100 percent wrong but this is my assumption.

Because this is the year closing and might be this is the reason for dibp as being part of this portfolio but on the other hand keeping the rounds alive also may be with minimum invitations so the program will not effect and the invitations will be issued in each round of the month ....

Many departments being part of the portfolio also causing the dibp to adjust itself and keep giving the invitations.
I know it is way to optimistic approach but this might be the reason.

I am not a technical guy or developer or software engineer or an expert mara agent that is the reason i need your feedback and your experience that this might be one of the reasons for less invites....

Thanks in advance .... the above is still an assumption which needs output of experts....

Regards,,,,,,,


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

tini86 said:


> I am a registered nurse and missed 2 days for thr last round of June as I got delayed skill assessment...
> and seems like no hope for 60 pointers anymore...I looked for sponsorship but has been rejected from more than 80 hospitals.. no way to get extra point from work experience without proper visa, no money for studying master degree.... so I applied for 489 visa but really scared to leave sydney where all my friends are living .
> Therefore, I started studying PTE and aim to get 79+ ....but again, PTE is no longer easy gateto get high point?
> I feel like AU government is pushing me away... spent 6 years for PR and I lost...
> Is anyone selling PTE material ? I bought official Materials and some real questions which are like question bank thingy... but seems like just 30-60 questions for each part... since getting PTE +79is the only way to get PR, I need to all in for this...




Mate, the fact is easy PTE caused the waiting pool to pile up. Before that, EOI 70 is guaranteed a VIP boarding pass to be invited next round, now it is 75-80. The 65s are now against the wall and the 60s are dead. 
Also also the easy PTE made those PTE training providers greedy and made up hundreds of fake EOIs to ruin the system in order to push applicants away from being invited and thus going back to them for more PTE training. Of course more money being paid as a result. Not all the providers but some greedy ****s did that and the consequence is as we have seen since November. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Why does everyone here opt for PTE and not for IELTS? I went for IELTS and it wasn't difficult test at all.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Mate, the fact is easy PTE caused the waiting pool to pile up. Before that, EOI 70 is guaranteed a VIP boarding pass to be invited next round, now it is 75-80. The 65s are now against the wall and the 60s are dead.
> Also also the easy PTE made those PTE training providers greedy and made up hundreds of fake EOIs to ruin the system in order to push applicants away from being invited and thus going back to them for more PTE training. Of course more money being paid as a result. Not all the providers but some greedy ****s did that and the consequence is as we have seen since November.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Agree ! But invites are also low when compared to last year , there used to be nearly 1000 invites each round, now its only 400 ! We should consider that also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

mmtee said:


> Mate, the fact is easy PTE caused the waiting pool to pile up. Before that, EOI 70 is guaranteed a VIP boarding pass to be invited next round, now it is 75-80. The 65s are now against the wall and the 60s are dead.
> Also also the easy PTE made those PTE training providers greedy and made up hundreds of fake EOIs to ruin the system in order to push applicants away from being invited and thus going back to them for more PTE training. Of course more money being paid as a result. Not all the providers but some greedy ****s did that and the consequence is as we have seen since November.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whatever you have said can be apprehended to be close to conspiracy...in other words a scam by these training institutions....it's really pathetic if the source of these fake eoi is not investigated....hope DIBP could do something on this....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Mad.cat said:


> Why does everyone here opt for PTE and not for IELTS? I went for IELTS and it wasn't difficult test at all.




Good .... PTE is far easier And easy to score 8 bands which is the reason for EOI being piled up . This has happened when DIBP has started accepting PTE as english proficiency scores, which was not the case earlier when IELTS and Toefl was there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

samgegr8 said:


> Good .... PTE is far easier And easy to score 8 bands which is the reason for EOI being piled up . This has happened when DIBP has started accepting PTE as english proficiency scores, which was not the case earlier when IELTS and Toefl was there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I understand the craziness about PTE.


----------



## animeshdada (May 1, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> I am afraid that you may wait forever!
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


How can you be so sure? No 65 pointers got invite?


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2017 &gt;&gt;*



abin said:


> Whatever you have said can be apprehended to be close to conspiracy...in other words a scam by these training institutions....it's really pathetic if the source of these fake eoi is not investigated....hope DIBP could do something on this....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk





venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Agree ! But invites are also low when compared to last year , there used to be nearly 1000 invites each round, now its only 400 ! We should consider that also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I believe the incident was one of the reasons the DIBP went into defense mode when the abnormal invited EOIs were pointed out by several MARA agencies including ISCAH whose information has been followed by many of us here. There were even a petition on that too. And while there has been no apparent solution to counter the fake EOIs, the DIBP has become unpredictable and sent out very selective and limited invitations as we have seen since November when they realised there were a significant amount of invitations didn’t apply after 60 days since September. Apparently with current policy they can do nothing with fake EOIs. Even worse if those were made up by overseas PTE training providers. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

This is very clear that DIBP has cleared out all 75+ pointers (for pro rata/Non-Pro-rata except accountants) and 80+pointers (for accountants) in 20 Dec round, so it can start the full fucntional rounds from 03 Jan 2017 onward. I think the invites were send manually to only high pointers so there is no backlogs of high pointers from next year.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> This is very clear that DIBP has cleared out all 75+ pointers (for pro rata/Non-Pro-rata except accountants) and 80+pointers (for accountants) in 20 Dec round, so it can start the full fucntional rounds from 03 Jan 2017 onward. I think the invites were send manually to only high pointers so there is no backlogs of high pointers from next year.


I'm hoping this is the case and I will get the invite atleast in next round. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> This is very clear that DIBP has cleared out all 75+ pointers (for pro rata/Non-Pro-rata except accountants) and 80+pointers (for accountants) in 20 Dec round, so it can start the full fucntional rounds from 03 Jan 2017 onward. I think the invites were send manually to only high pointers so there is no backlogs of high pointers from next year.


by the time of the next round, there are going to be plenty of 75+ pointers.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> by the time of the next round, there are going to be plenty of 75+ pointers.



This is not good news!.. Why so?


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

233512 Mechanical engineer
EOI lodged 13th October

189 - 65 points
190 (NSW) - 70 points 

Do you have any ideas when I can get the invitation?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

I think Australia is on the process of scrapping the current EOI system with a new system and process in pipeline which will make many ineligible to apply.


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

With current predictions and not accounting for the unusual December rounds. Definitely after June 2018.
This is the timeline according to ISCAH. 

For 70 pointers it's 2 months and 75 pointers 1 round to 1 month.

All this info is for 189.

As for 190... I'm not sure


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

meldney said:


> I think Australia is on the process of scrapping the current EOI system with a new system and process in pipeline which will make many ineligible to apply.


Is it? Is there a source where it is mentioned about scrapping current EOI system?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

meldney said:


> I think Australia is on the process of scrapping the current EOI system with a new system and process in pipeline which will make many ineligible to apply.


Is there any evidence for it ??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

Lalaengineer said:


> 233512 Mechanical engineer
> EOI lodged 13th October
> 
> 189 - 65 points
> ...


I have lodged with same points as an Electrical Engineer on 26-11-2017. But, no response yet.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Is it? Is there a source where it is mentioned about scrapping current EOI system?


A lay over always happened during the migration of systems. There is no other justifying reason could be find with this lag.


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

sanjoe88 said:


> 233512 -65 points, Doe 24-07-2017.


Have you got your invitation yet?


----------



## samo1390 (Oct 13, 2017)

Lalaengineer said:


> 233512 Mechanical engineer
> EOI lodged 13th October
> 
> 189 - 65 points
> ...


Nearly impossible based on current predictions. 190 need to depend on NSW gov. 189, mech eng wait list extennds back to april may for 65 points. Best bet is to score more marks. My EOI at 70 points since november 14, still no invites till now. 

Mech Eng is under Pro Rata and with such high amt of applications, its a super tough competition. 

If gov further tightens the immigrations rules, we can only hope they dont scrap Engineering job off the list, and secure higher marks and an invite as soon as possible, or prepare a Plan B if Aus PR option is no longer there.


----------



## syeda hajera (Dec 21, 2017)

*Acs procedure*

hi guys wanted to know much time is required by acs.


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

syeda hajera said:


> hi guys wanted to know much time is required by acs.


It might take upto two months. Mine was done in 45 days.


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi All,
I loged my EOI on *24th April2017 *with* 65* points.
261313 
ACS: Positive
Request experts to please let me know when I can expect invite.
I checked in Immitracker and till *18th April invite to 65 points has been issued*.
:fingerscrossed:ARP


samo1390 said:


> Nearly impossible based on current predictions. 190 need to depend on NSW gov. 189, mech eng wait list extennds back to april may for 65 points. Best bet is to score more marks. My EOI at 70 points since november 14, still no invites till now.
> 
> Mech Eng is under Pro Rata and with such high amt of applications, its a super tough competition.
> 
> If gov further tightens the immigrations rules, we can only hope they dont scrap Engineering job off the list, and secure higher marks and an invite as soon as possible, or prepare a Plan B if Aus PR option is no longer there.


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> This is very clear that DIBP has cleared out all 75+ pointers (for pro rata/Non-Pro-rata except accountants) and 80+pointers (for accountants) in 20 Dec round, so it can start the full fucntional rounds from 03 Jan 2017 onward. I think the invites were send manually to only high pointers so there is no backlogs of high pointers from next year.


 Nope on clearing 75 pointers. I can confirm.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

ozuser said:


> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


And may I ask who you("we") are?

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

prashantpratik said:


> It might take upto two months. Mine was done in 45 days.


If your 45 days period falls after 22/Dec then just wait until 8/Jan. ACS will be closed from 23/Dec thru 7/Jan.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

AnjuS said:


> Nope on clearing 75 pointers. I can confirm.


DIBP has not cleared all 75 pointers. I have seen people whose EOI dt is 16/Dec and they are yet to get invites. This is specifically for 2613*


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

> DIBP has not cleared all 75 pointers. I have seen people whose EOI dt is 16/Dec and they are yet to get invites. This is specifically for 2613*


Glad to know am not alone. Mine is 261111.


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi All,
I loged my EOI on 24th April2017 with 65 points.
261313 
ACS: Positive
Request experts to please let me know when I can expect invite.
I checked in Immitracker and till 18th April invite to 65 points has been issued.
ARP


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello,

If I were to submit separate EOI for 189 and 190, and got the 190 state nomination to lodge pr application to dibp in 60 days. During this 60 days, if I still get 189 invitaion, can I still give up 190 and go for 189?

I suppose if I lodged 190 application to dibp, even though I got 189 invitation in another EOI account, I cannot switch to 189 because my name is already in the DIBP system. Am I correct?


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Ausysdhome said:


> DIBP has not cleared all 75 pointers. I have seen people whose EOI dt is 16/Dec and they are yet to get invites. This is specifically for 2613*




Any idea on total number of Invites on 20th December round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamiekhan (Dec 17, 2017)

300-500 invitations only


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Is it Good to wait for 189? Please suggest. Below are my details in signature section. 


ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE-A: L 75, R 66, W 67, S 65 : Result published on 21/11/2017
ACS result arrived: 15th June 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 points)
EOI Lodged (190) for (NSW/VIC): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 +5 =75 points)
(189) Invitation Received: Not Yet
(190 NSW) Pre- Invitation Received: Yes (2nd Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Pre Invitation Submitted : Yes (11th Dec 2017)
PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamiekhan (Dec 17, 2017)

This last round was very competitive as it was at 75 and + 
You will get it easily in next round .. In January i reckon they will boost invitation numbers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Hamiekhan said:


> This last round was very competitive as it was at 75 and +
> You will get it easily in next round .. In January i reckon they will boost invitation numbers


any clue...when will be the jan round?


----------



## Hamiekhan (Dec 17, 2017)

1st Wednesday in 1st week of Jan


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Is it Good to wait for 189? Please suggest. Below are my details in signature section.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> ...


Looking at the way things are, if you don't believe that you can better your English score, you should not wait. That is my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

Can somebody help me in filing the EOI ?

My ACS assessment is as follows

The following employment after May 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

06/10 - 06/14 – 4 year(s) 1 month(s) Senior Software Engineer in COMPANY A
07/14 - 08/17 – 3 year(s) 1 month(s) Senior Software Architect in COMPANY B


So should I fill the experience in the EOI as follows ?

Position : Senior Software Engineer
Employer name : COMPANY A
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? : Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) : 01/06/2010
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) : 20/06/2014

Position : Senior Software Architect
Employer name : COMPANY B
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? : Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) : 01/07/2014
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) : (Blank, as I am working in COMPANY B right now)

----------OR----------

Position : Senior Software Engineer
Employer name : COMPANY A
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? : No
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) : 01/06/2010
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) : 31/05/2012

Position : Senior Software Engineer
Employer name : COMPANY A
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? : Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) : 01/06/2012
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) : 20/06/2014

Position : Senior Software Architect
Employer name : COMPANY B
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? : Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) : 01/07/2014
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) : (Blank, as I am working in COMPANY B right now)


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

The second option...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> Looking at the way things are, if you don't believe that you can better your English score, you should not wait. That is my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




Thanks for your response even I think this would be the wise option. 


ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE-A: L 75, R 66, W 67, S 65 : Result published on 21/11/2017
ACS result arrived: 15th June 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 points)
EOI Lodged (190) for (NSW/VIC): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 +5 =75 points)
(189) Invitation Received: Not Yet
(190 NSW) Pre- Invitation Received: Yes (2nd Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Pre Invitation Submitted : Yes (11th Dec 2017)
PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

chriskwoktk said:


> Hello,
> 
> If I were to submit separate EOI for 189 and 190, and got the 190 state nomination to lodge pr application to dibp in 60 days. During this 60 days, if I still get 189 invitaion, can I still give up 190 and go for 189?
> 
> I suppose if I lodged 190 application to dibp, even though I got 189 invitation in another EOI account, I cannot switch to 189 because my name is already in the DIBP system. Am I correct?




190 has only 14 days window. You’ll be lucky if it overlaps just one 189 round. Most of cases don’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

mmtee said:


> 190 has only 14 days window. You’ll be lucky if it overlaps just one 189 round. Most of cases don’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This person is talking about the moment that he/she receives the 190 nomination and is going to Lodge the visa. Yes, he/she has 60 days to Lodge the visa and if the EOIs are separate, and receives the 189 invitation during this period, can apply for 189 and ignore the 190.

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

22nd Nov and 6th December skillselect results have been published.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Guys check the SkillSelect page.

They have updated.

Invitation rounds to apply for the Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) were conducted on 6 December 2017 and 20 December 2017. Details of the 20 DECEMBER round will be available in January 2018.

The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 3 January 2018.
Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department.

Now don't know whether to laugh or cry as there might be 3 rounds in Jan as first round will be happening in 3rd Jan and it's quota hasn't been published so it might be once again below 500. So confused whether to Cry or laugh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/6-december-invitation-round-2017.aspx

invitation round result published and next round is 3rd of January

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

They have mentioned the eoi cut off date for 2613 as 3 October with 75 points. 


What's happening now !!??


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

sam99a said:


> They have mentioned the eoi cut off date for 2613 as 3 October with 75 points.
> 
> 
> What's happening now !!??


I think that's not accurate. We know 75 pointers under 2613 with EOI date till 10th Dec have got the invite.


----------



## Last_Jedi (Dec 11, 2017)

sam99a said:


> They have mentioned the eoi cut off date for 2613 as 3 October with 75 points.
> 
> 
> What's happening now !!??


They've released the results as of 6th December. With the recent round on 20th Dec, and results from the people in the forum, and myimmi tracker, the DOE for 75 is 10/12/2017, and for 70 it is 30/10/2017 (last invite was on 22nd Nov though) 

Hopefully, coming rounds should solve all the backlog, presuming that there will be stability and consistency!


----------



## bhojpun (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Below us ISACH analysis, feel very sad think tough times are ahead. What are your views??

Note this comment about December invites –

“Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department.”

This may explain why DIBP have slowed down dramatically their invitations. There is a 6 months backlog of 189 applications at the moment and so there is no incentive for DIBP to invite the full program (43,990 people or around 31,000 invites) each year when they have so many who have applied already.

It makes sense then to NOT invite so many EOIs and allow themselves to get rid of their backlog of current cases. As such this would be a huge game changer as it may well mean much LONGER waiting times for those people currently for an invitation.

There is now no guarantee that DIBP will fill their whole quota of invites in the pro rata occupations for 2017/18 and the invite mark is going to continue to stay high under this interpretation.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia have been updated with the following:

1. 22 November 2017 round results.
2. 06 December 2017 round results.
3. 20 December 2017 (unofficial) round results.
4. State Nominations for the month of November 2017.


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Is it Good to wait for 189? Please suggest. Below are my details in signature section.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> ...


Go head and apply for 190 visa . As 189 is long way to get invited


----------



## yurigeorge (Dec 11, 2017)

Guys is it possible to apply 190 to 2 states? As agency i am with says only one is allowed

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cleojames10 (Aug 4, 2017)

*189 waiting*

Hi,

Swaraj really got me thinking. 22 Nov 2017 EOI submitted and already a response on 190. That's quick.

My stats as of now.
15 Nov 2017 EOI lodged (189) for 261313, software engineer.
Points 70.
No call received till now.

BulletAk excel figures show the points bar increasing to 75 in Dec 6th.....so should I also go for 190?......btw, BulletAk, what's the source for these figures, which link? Insightful numbers!

Any probable opinions on waiting times for my case for 189? July 18?

Regards,
Cleo


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Why are people panicking at 70 points for 189? Yes, these past 2 months have been irregular but things will return back to normal in the January rounds!
Stop panicking people! It's gonna be ok. 70 pointers will get an invitation in 3 months max


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> Why are people panicking at 70 points for 189? Yes, these past 2 months have been irregular but things will return back to normal in the January rounds!
> Stop panicking people! It's gonna be ok. 70 pointers will get an invitation in 3 months max


 Mmmmmh,what abt 65 pointer


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

*Xanax*



Moncouer said:


> Mmmmmh,what abt 65 pointer


Well all 70 pointers (except accountants) who lodged their EOI before October 30, 2017 have been invited. Since October 30 till now there is a backlog of 2 months with 70 pointers waiting to get their invitation.

As for 65 pointers in the field of engineering or programmers it will take about 7 to 8 months.

If you are on 65 points, I recommend you apply for 190 instead of 189.


----------



## dips_201 (Sep 23, 2017)

How did you applied for 190..do they picked the application from skillselect?


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

uetian said:


> Lalaengineer said:
> 
> 
> > 233512 Mechanical engineer
> ...


----------



## sendvr (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi, my occupation code is 261313. I have 65points fro 189 subclass and 190 for ss (age-15, education-15, experience-15, english-20).

I have only one EOI where I have selected Any for Ss. Should I create separate EOIs for NSW and VIC? Confused.


----------



## sendvr (Dec 24, 2017)

sendvr said:


> Hi, my occupation code is 261313. I have 65points fro 189 subclass and 190 for ss (age-15, education-15, experience-15, english-20).
> 
> I have only one EOI where I have selected Any for Ss. Should I create separate EOIs for NSW and VIC? Confused.



Forgot to add. My Date of effect is 16/12/2017 for both. Since this is holiday season, is there a chance I receive invite for NSW or VIC after the holidays are over and they get back on Jan?


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

sendvr said:


> Forgot to add. My Date of effect is 16/12/2017 for both. Since this is holiday season, is there a chance I receive invite for NSW or VIC after the holidays are over and they get back on Jan?


Better to separate out as once you receive invite for 190 your EOI will be locked. For 189, 65 pointers are having a backlog of 8-9 months. As things are progressing now a days in DIBP, be prepared for further delays.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

NSW Office opens on 8 th of January. You can expect invitation from that date onwards. About Victoria I don't know.


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Dear Experts,

1. Any advantage doing medicals before visa lodging (for 189)?

2. There is a scar seen in my recent chest x-ray due to childhood primary complex. No TB now. Will this affect my medicals ?

3. Do I need to declare this primary complex upfront before the doctor during medicals ?
Kindly advise. Thank you.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Merry Christmas....
Wishing all prospective immigrats a good day.
Hoping that it will be a good year 2018. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

Merry Christmas All 
Hope this new year brings us good fortune..
Lets hope for 3 rounds in January with 1000invites per round to clear the huge backlog!



Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

naveen10046 said:


> Merry Christmas All
> Hope this new year brings us good fortune..
> Lets hope for 3 rounds in January with 1000invites per round to clear the huge backlog!
> 
> ...


I like the thought! 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

SgtWhipLash69 said:


> Why are people panicking at 70 points for 189? Yes, these past 2 months have been irregular but things will return back to normal in the January rounds!
> Stop panicking people! It's gonna be ok. 70 pointers will get an invitation in 3 months max



Hi Guys,

How about 65 Pointers/261313/189/EOI_20-Apr-2017. When can we expect 

Regards
Steve


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Dear Experts,
Please give an advise.
1. Any advantage doing medicals before visa lodging (for 189)?

2. There is a scar seen in my recent chest x-ray due to childhood primary complex. No TB now. Will this affect my medicals ?

3. Do I need to declare this primary complex upfront before the doctor during medicals and in health declaration form?
Kindly advise. Thank you.


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> uetian said:
> 
> 
> > Lalaengineer said:
> ...


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

hello guys, 

I need some advice.

I had 3+ years of experience for last October when I submitted my EOIs for both 189 and 190. I recently changed my job with one month break. But it does not affect my points since I need 5 years of experience to earn another 5 points. So do I need to update it in EOIs?? Then my DOE will change. 

Or is it OK if I let them know it once I get invited(hopefully before 2019 January) since I do not claim points for experience more than 3 years??


----------



## VivekMishra (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a query. I got the invite on 20th Dec 2017 and I was completing my application with the same designation as I filed my EOI and ACS but recently I got promoted on 22nd Dec. The promotion letter is dated 22nd Dec but the designation would be effective from 1 Oct 2017. What should I do? Should I add the new designation and would not consider points or should I add the new designation from 1 oct and also consider the experience? In both the cases, It won't affect my points because as per ACS. My 5 years completed on 22nd Sept 2017 (considering 4-year ACS deduction).
Do I have to do ACS again?
Do I have to again get the experience letter signed by my manager on my company letterhead?

Regards
Vivek


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

hkglpr said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I need some advice.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

If the update so does not change the total no of points then EOI date doesn't change too.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrearios (Sep 12, 2017)

Any hopes for auditors?


----------



## Mandeep7540 (Dec 14, 2017)

I lodeged EOI for 189 (Mechanical Engineer) on 18th November 2017. Any idea how soon I can get ITA.


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

NeonBlr said:


> Dear Experts,
> Please give an advise.
> 1. Any advantage doing medicals before visa lodging (for 189)?
> 
> ...


I have some information that might help you : 

1. Any advantage doing medicals before visa lodging (for 189)?
Ans : Yes, it is always beneficial as there are high chnaces of getting Direct Grant when your Medical & PCC are already done. 
NOTE: Your PCC & MEDICAL date also decide your IED as it is quite common that IED is just 365 days from PCC & medical date which ever is earlier.

2. There is a scar seen in my recent chest x-ray due to childhood primary complex. No TB now. Will this affect my medicals ?
Ans : As I am going through the same phase where further tests were suggested by Aus Medical Bupa Services after initial tests were done. These further test consist of sputum culture test which usually take 2 mnths ( as a standard process) for report to be available. 

3. Do I need to declare this primary complex upfront before the doctor during medicals and in health declaration form?
Ans : Usually it should be declared if you have proper medical reports and evidences where it is clearly mentioned that what was the diagnosys, treatment and cured dates. If you don't have than nothing to declare as only last 10 yrs matters. As you have already mentioned that it was during childhood than as per my discussion with pulmonologist there is also a possibility that traces gets cured due to internal strong immunity and hence, you might not be aware of any such disease. 

Overall, I would suggest you below path as per my experience & knowledge. 
1. Do your medicals just after you receive your INVITE. 
2. Medical reports are available within 1 week. if further test are suggested then go for it immediately as i had mentioned that it will take 2 months for report to be available. 
3. If step2 applied, Lodge your VISA after 25 days of INVITE as after VISA lodgement it will take some time approx around 6-8 weeks for CO to be assigned. So, you can borrow time where your medicals will get cleared before CO gets assigned and you might get Direct Grant. 

I hope you understand my points.


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

akhandel said:


> NeonBlr said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Experts,
> ...



This was very helpful and informative with proper guidance. Thank you very very much. I was concerned, if not declared and they find and this it will negatively impact. You have cleared my doubt. Thank you again.


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Guys, I paid my visa fees on 31st December'2016. I have not got any revert yet from the department. My PCC and Medicals will expire by the 10th of January'2018. What should I do? I applied under 190 for Adelaide.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Reading the above says those with 65 points are waiting for so long , I am afraid now as I submitted my application for 189 with 65 points on 1st Dececmber.

Shall i update it with State sponsered 190 as well to have the fair chance of my selection asap.

Any guidance please!!
Regards
Vinay Kumar


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

vinay_1187 said:


> Reading the above says those with 65 points are waiting for so long , I am afraid now as I submitted my application for 189 with 65 points on 1st Dececmber.
> 
> Shall i update it with State sponsered 190 as well to have the fair chance of my selection asap.
> 
> ...


I am not sure about your occupation but make a separate EOI for the state.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Guys, I paid my visa fees on 31st December'2016. I have not got any revert yet from the department. My PCC and Medicals will expire by the 10th of January'2018. What should I do? I applied under 190 for Adelaide.


Hi Rahul, you mean awaiting invite or you said you've lodged your visa on December 2016 and no response.? It's hard to know about this long wait after visa lodging.


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

uday63 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> If the update so does not change the total no of points then EOI date doesn't change too.
> 
> ...


Thank you dear !!


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Guys, I paid my visa fees on 31st December'2016. I have not got any revert yet from the department. My PCC and Medicals will expire by the 10th of January'2018. What should I do? I applied under 190 for Adelaide.


 I need to know what is the suggestion/way forward here since this is really scary. 1 year without any information after visa lodge!


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Guys, I paid my visa fees on 31st December'2016. I have not got any revert yet from the department. My PCC and Medicals will expire by the 10th of January'2018. What should I do? I applied under 190 for Adelaide.


You mean to say you lodged Visa application a year back? If yes, then did you tried contacting them anytime?

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

NeonBlr said:


> Hi Rahul, you mean awaiting invite or you said you've lodged your visa on December 2016 and no response.? It's hard to know about this long wait after visa lodging.


Hi, I lodged my visa and paid the fee on 31st Dec'16. I haven't heard anything back from them. I wrote to them this month asking about the status of my visa but got an automated reply stating "no response will be sent for status requests". I dont know what to do.


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

The only message I see on immi account is "Assessment in progress" and the estimated processing time shows as 8 to 11 months. I am already in the 12th month. I am at a loss as i dont know what to do.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> The only message I see on immi account is "Assessment in progress" and the estimated processing time shows as 8 to 11 months. I am already in the 12th month. I am at a loss as i dont know what to do.


After New year call there personally. Don't wait for email.


----------



## HarmanKaur (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi,

My friend has 3.5 years experience as Software Engineer (ANZSCO 261313); her ACS report says:

The following employment after May 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/14 - 04/15 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: Software Developer
Employer: Company A

Dates: 05/15 - 08/17 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: Computer Software Analyst
Employer: Company B

My question is:

Can she claim 5 points for the 3year experience or not? I believe she can't as per the ACS statement! Just wanted to get some experts' advices.

Thank you.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

HarmanKaur said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend has 3.5 years experience as Software Engineer (ANZSCO 261313); her ACS report says:
> 
> ...


No you can't claim points as ACS has only approved for around 1 year of her experience...if you claim points it will be an invalid EOI...chances of visa rejection is high...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HarmanKaur (Dec 5, 2017)

abin said:


> No you can't claim points as ACS has only approved for around 1 year of her experience...if you claim points it will be an invalid EOI...chances of visa rejection is high...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The thing is before she knew she already submitted the EOI claiming 5 points and got a state invite as well! Now, is it plausible that she emails the state department and let them know about the blunder? Will they do something or just reject her invite without even considering?


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> After New year call there personally. Don't wait for email.


Thank you; would you know of a number where I can reach them?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Thank you; would you know of a number where I can reach them?



Monday – Friday 8.30am – 4.30pm (AEST) on 131 881 or 1300 853 773 in Australia, except public holidays.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

HarmanKaur said:


> The thing is before she knew she already submitted the EOI claiming 5 points and got a state invite as well! Now, is it plausible that she emails the state department and let them know about the blunder? Will they do something or just reject her invite without even considering?


hey, now this is bothering me - how can she even get state invite before acs comes? did she file eoi before acs/before pte????


----------



## HarmanKaur (Dec 5, 2017)

spirecode said:


> hey, now this is bothering me - how can she even get state invite before acs comes? did she file eoi before acs/before pte????


Nooo!!! Did I mention that anywhere? She actually misunderstood the "Skill Assessment Date" and since both her employments were referred on the ACS Result, she took it as positive assessment for all of her employment years and then submitted the EOI with extra 5 points. So as far as I believe, this won't get her the actual invitation though she managed to get the pre-invite. 
Therefore, she asked me for a way to make things right either by contacting the state department and updating the EOI or by restarting the entire EOI process altogether.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

HarmanKaur said:


> Nooo!!! Did I mention that anywhere? She actually misunderstood the "Skill Assessment Date" and since both her employments were referred on the ACS Result, she took it as positive assessment for all of her employment years and then submitted the EOI with extra 5 points. So as far as I believe, this won't get her the actual invitation though she managed to get the pre-invite.
> Therefore, she asked me for a way to make things right either by contacting the state department and updating the EOI or by restarting the entire EOI process altogether.


The same issue happened with me but luckily I noticed it early and changed my eoi ,of course sacrificing 5 points...but it's better late than never...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

HarmanKaur said:


> Nooo!!! Did I mention that anywhere? She actually misunderstood the "Skill Assessment Date" and since both her employments were referred on the ACS Result, she took it as positive assessment for all of her employment years and then submitted the EOI with extra 5 points. So as far as I believe, this won't get her the actual invitation though she managed to get the pre-invite.
> 
> Therefore, she asked me for a way to make things right either by contacting the state department and updating the EOI or by restarting the entire EOI process altogether.




Very likely she’ll get rejected as it is stated very clear when preparing EOI details that the applicant is responsible for every claims made in the EOI. They have every rights to refuse the case of correction post pre-invite. 
The only way to proceed is start over again a new EOI and pray while abandon the one which got pre-invite. If she rings them up and admit misleading information provided, it might end up being banned from applying again under same EOI for making false statements (somebody corrects me if I’m wrong here). I’m not presenting facts but my logical guess only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

mmtee said:


> Very likely she’ll get rejected as it is stated very clear when preparing EOI details that the applicant is responsible for every claims made in the EOI. They have every rights to refuse the case of correction post pre-invite.
> The only way to proceed is start over again a new EOI and pray while abandon the one which got pre-invite. If she rings them up and admit misleading information provided, it might end up being banned from applying again under same EOI for making false statements (somebody corrects me if I’m wrong here). I’m not presenting facts but my logical guess only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right. It is clearly mentioned that what ever facts you put while submitting EOI, those should be supported with proper proofs. 
Also if you are saying that you have certain no. of points as per your educational credentials, that means you have the ACS / Assessing agencies results before you submit EOI.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

HarmanKaur said:


> Nooo!!! Did I mention that anywhere? She actually misunderstood the "Skill Assessment Date" and since both her employments were referred on the ACS Result, she took it as positive assessment for all of her employment years and then submitted the EOI with extra 5 points. So as far as I believe, this won't get her the actual invitation though she managed to get the pre-invite.
> Therefore, she asked me for a way to make things right either by contacting the state department and updating the EOI or by restarting the entire EOI process altogether.


This is case of over claiming points and her visa will be rejected. She has to file EOI again and mark first 2 years as non relevant. (My opinion)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Just came across this via Iscah
This is worrisome, I hope this will not be implemented soon.
Though this is a consultation but since they have published a report on this, this might see the light if the day.

Concerning point: suggested addition of provisional period of 2 yrs before being eligible for PR

Would like a comment from the experts on this.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

kumarv2017 said:


> Just came across this via Iscah
> This is worrisome, I hope this will not be implemented soon.
> Though this is a consultation but since they have published a report on this, this might see the light if the day.
> 
> ...


Earliest it might get implemented is could be in July'18. Usually Australian immigration rules change in July every year. This is scary...with so many people waiting for invites after submitting EOIs... now if this comes, it will change the entire immigration scene.


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Earliest it might get implemented is could be in July'18. Usually Australian immigration rules change in July every year. This is scary...with so many people waiting for invites after submitting EOIs... now if this comes, it will change the entire immigration scene.


Agreed.. and i hope that this has no relation whatsoever to the dip in number invitations issued in past 3 rounds.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kumarv2017 said:


> Agreed.. and i hope that this has no relation whatsoever to the dip in number invitations issued in past 3 rounds.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


It could be a link as they don't want to give much VISA grants on the basis of this policy change...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gdsrikanth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I have received my ACS as below and submitted EOI (189) with job experience as '12/07 - 10/17 – 9 year(s) 10 month(s)'. 

ACS Letter:
The following employment after December 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates:
12/07 - 10/17 – 9 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: NA
Employer: NA
Country: NA


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 12/05 - 12/07 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Not Professional ICT Level Experience
Employer: NA
Country: NA
-------------------------------------------------------------

EOI Letter:
Criteria: Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas within the last 10 years. 
Points Bracket: Equal to or greater than 8 Years 
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream): 15

-------------------------------------------------------------

Kindly advise whether my submission is correct or do i need to resubmit with new employment date as December 2013?


----------



## Quizzity (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi Forum members,

(More towards 2613 code) Can anyone throw some light on my question?

When 70 pointers are cleared till 30thOct in the 22ndNov round, how can 75 pointers be cleared only until 3rdOct in the 6thDec round?

If 3rdOct 75 pointers are already in the system, how can 70 pointers be cleared until 30thOct in the previous round which is 22ndNov?

Your response is highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Vinayagarwal (Dec 19, 2017)

Quizzity said:


> Hi Forum members,
> 
> (More towards 2613 code) Can anyone throw some light on my question?
> 
> ...




Its because some EOIs received multiple invites. If an invite is not accepted first time, it goes back to the pool after 60 days and can get another invite depending on its points. 

This effectively causes points to increase and cutoff date go back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

How about 65 Pointers/261313/189/EOI_20-Apr-2017. When can we expect 

Regards
Steve


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm wondering. Third of January round will give again 300 invites or this number will grow?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Jan invite rounds*

hi all,

Does any one know the invite rounds for Jan'18?

Thanks !


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I'm wondering. Third of January round will give again 300 invites or this number will grow?


This number would increase. It might be a full round with 1000 to 1500 invites maybe. Who knows what DIBP has got in store for us this new year.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am posting it on behalf of one of my firends. He completed his Bachelor degree on Telecom in December 2012 and post-graduation on the same concentration in December, 2014. But he is working full time as a Network Opertaions Engineer in a Telco company from Januray 2013. This month will mark his 5 years as a Telco professional. My question is: Can he claim 5 years for experience? Or will he only be able to claim 3 years as his Masters program ended in December, 2014?


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

He can claim 5 years. The experience should be related to a bachelor's degree or above


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am posting it on behalf of one of my firends. He completed his Bachelor degree on Telecom in December 2012 and post-graduation on the same concentration in December, 2014. But he is working full time as a Network Opertaions Engineer in a Telco company from Januray 2013. This month will mark his 5 years as a Telco professional. My question is: Can he claim 5 years for experience? Or will he only be able to claim 3 years as his Masters program ended in December, 2014?


you cannot be doing two full time activities side by side and also claim points for both. Either go with work experience after graduation and totally drop masters. Or provide masters details and no work experience.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How about 65 Pointers/261313/189/EOI_20-Apr-2017. When can we expect
> 
> ...


Can you guys please advise on this? Mine is also in a similar situation with 65 points on May 7th.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

gdsrikanth said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As permy knowledge you got 4 yrs of effective experience( since dec 2013) as ACS result which leads to 5 pts.seniors will correct if im wrong. 
One more thing, hv u received the results now?
Thought ACS is closed until 08 JAN 2018. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Fake EOIs being lodged for the 189 visa and DIBPs response - 

We raised this with DIBP and just received the following reply :

"Thank you for the information provided regarding clients concerned that there is a constant stream of false expressions of interest being lodged regularly on SkillSelect which are being invited to apply for a general skilled migration visa. The department has been reviewing all highly scoring EOIs when making invitations and we are satisfied that no non-genuine EOIs are currently being considered for invitation..."

Please email any questions to [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

This might be the reason for having less than 500 caps per round since November as they are checking all those highly scored EOI and doing manual invitations.

Hope to have smooth round from January if they are done with checking these fake ****s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> This might be the reason for having less than 500 caps per round since November as they are checking all those highly scored EOI and doing manual invitations.
> 
> Hope to have smooth round from January if they are done with checking these fake ****s.
> 
> ...


I have just heard that they have plan to mix Newzeland migrants with 189, is it true? 
that why they stopped invitation by default

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

hkhweb said:


> I have just heard that they have plan to mix Newzeland migrants with 189, is it true?
> that why they stopped invitation by default
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk




They were mixing since July, though Monthly caps weren't as low as these last couple of months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

hkhweb said:


> I have just heard that they have plan to mix Newzeland migrants with 189, is it true?
> that why they stopped invitation by default
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


Probably yes...but if that's so then it will be again long wait...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

hkhweb said:


> I have just heard that they have plan to mix Newzeland migrants with 189, is it true?
> that why they stopped invitation by default
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


Can you please provide the source of this info?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Can you please provide the source of this info?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


my consultant. 

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

hkhweb said:


> I have just heard that they have plan to mix Newzeland migrants with 189, is it true?
> that why they stopped invitation by default
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


NZ applicants are already included in 189 quota since July 2017!!


----------



## Hamiekhan (Dec 17, 2017)

Nop thats cannot be true. Because if you compare New Zealand population with other developing countries. Thats doesn't make sense. How many skill workers will apply to Australia from new zeland. They don't need any visa or PR etc .. Because they can work on their New Zealand resident visa. So, plz don't go with speculations. Go with the facts and figures. 
I came to know that they Australian immigration were filtering some scams or fake eois or other things, that is why issuing less number of invitations. Hopefully it will be fine in Jan. 
If the first round of Jan turn out to be healthy (more invitations) then things will be settled. 
I have the feelings that Jan, Feb and March, they will be issue more than 4000 invitations.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Hamiekhan said:


> Nop thats cannot be true. Because if you compare New Zealand population with other developing countries. Thats doesn't make sense. How many skill workers will apply to Australia from new zeland. They don't need any visa or PR etc .. Because they can work on their New Zealand resident visa. So, plz don't go with speculations. Go with the facts and figures.
> I came to know that they Australian immigration were filtering some scams or fake eois or other things, that is why issuing less number of invitations. Hopefully it will be fine in Jan.
> If the first round of Jan turn out to be healthy (more invitations) then things will be settled.
> I have the feelings that Jan, Feb and March, they will be issue more than 4000 invitations.


Of course NZ Citizens require a visa to live in Australia - Citizens of ANY other country must have a visa to enter Australia. 

However, NZ Citizens are usually granted a simple Special Category Visa (444). This is a temporary visa. Since 2001 NZ'ers have only been able to apply for this temporary visas, and have not had a pathway to Australian Citizenship.

NZ Citizens also do not have the same rights in Australia that Australian Citizens have in NZ. Political pressure both from NZ'ers in Australia and from NZ itself, has encouraged the Australian Government to introduce the Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (New Zealand) stream to enable some NZ'ers in Australia to gain permanent residency.

These places are taken from within the 43,990 places that are available in the total 189 visa allocation in Australia's current (2017/18) Migration Program. About 70,000 NZ'ers i Australia are thought to be eligible for the 189 stream.

No one really knows how many NZ Citizens may apply for these visas, although Iscah has made some guesses: New Zealand visa applicants to affect 189 invitations in 2017/18 even more than expected - Iscah

It is however obvious that the number of 189 visas available after the NZ 189's are accounted for, will be significantly reduced - the total number of 189's available for this program year for Non-NZ Citizens might be reduced by more than 25%, but nobody knows for sure yet.

We also don't know how many Chinese people (in recent years the largest volume granted 189's) might be granted, or whether Brexit may have any significant effect towards increasing UK 189 applications (these applicants will generally have high points).


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

Experts need your advice...
My first employment was as Trainee Engineer on full time basis.Can we claim points for full time employment having designation as Trainee Engineer? 
I have got reference letter from my employer for the period i worked.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

uetian said:


> Experts need your advice...
> My first employment was as Trainee Engineer on full time basis.Can we claim points for full time employment having designation as Trainee Engineer?
> I have got reference letter from my employer for the period i worked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Trainee position should be fine. But I believe the assessing authority anyways is going to deduct initial couple of years.


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

prashantpratik said:


> Trainee position should be fine. But I believe the assessing authority anyways is going to deduct initial couple of years.


I have already got my skills assessed , but employment was not assessed by EA. I am currently on 489 visa and want to submit EOI for 190 and 189. The trainee position was from Aug 2011 to May 2012 and after that i changed my job. In total i have 6 years and 2 months experience including that trainee engineer period.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

uetian said:


> Experts need your advice...
> My first employment was as Trainee Engineer on full time basis.Can we claim points for full time employment having designation as Trainee Engineer?
> I have got reference letter from my employer for the period i worked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


My designation was trainee engineer for first two years of my employment and Engineers Australia didn't deduct any experience from it. 
Nothing wrong in claiming points for it. 
Its the skills assessing authority's decision whether to consider it or not.


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello Guys,
Any body in the forum got invite for 190 NSW with 70 points recently?
Thanks


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

raja1028 said:


> My designation was trainee engineer for first two years of my employment and Engineers Australia didn't deduct any experience from it.
> Nothing wrong in claiming points for it.
> Its the skills assessing authority's decision whether to consider it or not.


Is it fine if you just apply for skills assessment as i did and later on claim points for skilled employment by providing all relevant documents to DIBP? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

*Partner's PTE-A scores getting expired before final PR however valid till EOI*

Hello All,

I have one query for which i need your help to answer.
I submitted the AUS EOI with 70 points on December 2017 ( 5 points of partner) and I did not get the invitation till now.

My partner's English test validity(PTE Academic - 2 years) will get expire in first week of May,2018.

*1) When we claimed the partner's points while filing the EOI, it is being mentioned that the partner should have taken the test in the period of 36 Months.

So that is again questionable like PTE-A test validity is of 2 years, however in EOI it is saying its 36 Months.

2) That is for sure that till that time ,Ii would not get the final PR, however there could be chances to get the invitation by that time. and after receiving the invitation , we can not do changes in the EOI.*

Now my question is:
*Do we need to update my partner English test results with new/latest date now or not ?*


Thanks for helping and guiding in this.


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

uetian said:


> Is it fine if you just apply for skills assessment as i did and later on claim points for skilled employment by providing all relevant documents to DIBP?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk





uetian said:


> Is it fine if you just apply for skills assessment as i did and later on claim points for skilled employment by providing all relevant documents to DIBP?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Can anybody explain the above scenario....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

uetian said:


> Is it fine if you just apply for skills assessment as i did and later on claim points for skilled employment by providing all relevant documents to DIBP?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I have heard that we can get assessed only CDR and skilled employment assessment can be skipped. But not sure how it works. That's the reason i got both my CDR and skilled employment assessed. 
Anyways, wait for expert's opinion on it.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

wasimfiros said:


> Hello Guys,
> Any body in the forum got invite for 190 NSW with 70 points recently?
> Thanks


Yes


----------



## uetian (Feb 16, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> Yes


I submitted EOI on 26 Nov 2017 with 65+5 points as Electrical Engineer. But nothing heard so far.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloyd1987 (Apr 14, 2017)

Today I got pr visa under 190..But my name mentioned is not correct...My name is Lloyd George as per passport...But in the grant letter they added my house name too...I.e.. Lloyd George Kallarakkal....We had raised change of circumstances in name while applying the visa...But unfortunately they didn't even change it...How to proceed now?...


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Can you share your timelines pl

Regards



Lloyd1987 said:


> Today I got pr visa under 190..But my name mentioned is not correct...My name is Lloyd George as per passport...But in the grant letter they added my house name too...I.e.. Lloyd George Kallarakkal....We had raised change of circumstances in name while applying the visa...But unfortunately they didn't even change it...How to proceed now?...


----------



## smmreddy (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Friends, my self Madhavi, I am a new member to this group.

I have applied for 189 EOI with 65 points and 190 for NSW with 70 points on 16 December 2017 for -261313.

When can I expect the invitation....




--------------------------

ANZSCO Code: 261313
TOEFL IBT: L 30, R 30, W 30, S 24
ACS Lodged:28 October 2017
ACS Result : 14 December 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged: (189/190):16 December 2017 (65/70 points)
EOI Result : Waiting.....


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

smmreddy said:


> Hi Friends, my self Madhavi, I am a new member to this group.
> 
> I have applied for 189 EOI with 65 points and 190 for NSW with 70 points on 16 December 2017 for -261313.
> 
> ...


With 65 points you have no chance of getting invite this FY, your Tofel score is good, you can easily get 79+ and increase your point to 75

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi,

I currently have 85 points (without state sponsor). How long do I need to wait to get invited as a Software Engineer?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

silent said:


> Hi,
> 
> I currently have 85 points (without state sponsor). How long do I need to wait to get invited as a Software Engineer?


85 is huge...if you apply today...you will get invited on jan 3rd if round happens...but buddy how come 85???

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

abin said:


> 85 is huge...if you apply today...you will get invited on jan 3rd if round happens...but buddy how come 85???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Age - 30
English - 20
Australian degree - 15
Australian study requirement - 5
Work experience in Australia - 10
Partner skills - 5


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

silent said:


> Age - 30
> English - 20
> Australian degree - 15
> Australian study requirement - 5
> ...


So you started to work at the age of 20....Hmmm...great...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

silent said:


> Age - 30
> English - 20
> Australian degree - 15
> Australian study requirement - 5
> ...


Mark all experience as non relevant and apply with 75 points and you will be invited on jan 3 + no need to provide evidence for work experience 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## smmreddy (Dec 5, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> With 65 points you have no chance of getting invite this FY, your Tofel score is good, you can easily get 79+ and increase your point to 75
> 
> Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply.
Hi friends, with 65 points can i get VISA or not?????
if delay in acceptance then also is it come to me, if comes when? can i expect by Sep 2018?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

I have a subclass 500(Student visa).

Currently on 70 points and have already submitted EOI on 18th Nov.

Does it bring any challenges to transition from Student visa to Subclass 189?


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

Anybody got NSW invite with any points? if yes whts the points currently going on?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Has the January thread been created? Link please. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amarisher87 (Oct 21, 2017)

Can somebody plz share jan'18 thread


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Amarisher87 said:


> Can somebody plz share jan'18 thread



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-january-2018-a.html#/topics/1375521

Hope this is the one 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehman Mumtaz (Jan 4, 2018)

*Rehman Mumtaz*



Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> With current state and my application done in late June 2017 for 65 points, I am wondering should I subscribe to this thread or not.
> 
> Anyways, best wishes to all the 70+ pointers and few 65 pointers for this month.



Hi all,

I am new to this forum, I have total 65 points with ICT Business Analysist 261111, Can I get statesponsor ship to get more 5 points to apply my visa ?

Which State is suitable for this now ?


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey guys!
I urge everyone here to add their cases on immitracker.
The more cases there are the better our understanding of immigration analytics would be. Immi tracker is an extremely helpful resource for those waiting for their invitation. It helps you keep track of the DOE and invitations sent by the DIBP and makes predicting your invitation a lot easier!
Thanks


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

silent said:


> Age - 30
> English - 20
> Australian degree - 15
> Australian study requirement - 5
> ...


That is awesome. I have never come across someone with 85 points till this date.

What is your partner's occupation (ANZCO)? Is she/he also in the IT industry?
Did you start your professional career in Australia or Malaysia?

I am curious about you doing job and studies in parallel. How did you manage that. It appears that after your Bachelors degree, straight away you might have gotten the job and in the meantime completed Masters degree in Australia. Or may be you completed your graduation in Australia and got a job here?


----------



## ketupatjahat (Jan 19, 2018)

silent said:


> Age - 30
> English - 20
> Australian degree - 15
> Australian study requirement - 5
> ...


thats great news buddy!


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

verynewuser said:


> That is awesome. I have never come across someone with 85 points till this date.
> 
> What is your partner's occupation (ANZCO)? Is she/he also in the IT industry?
> Did you start your professional career in Australia or Malaysia?
> ...


@silent we would love to hear your 85 points story.


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

I received a job offer before I graduated in Australia.
It was back in November 2014. If I am not mistaken, ACS will not deduct any work experiences since I've a Post Australian Study Bachelors degree, hence giving my 3 years of working experience. 

My lawyer advised me to be conservative on the work experience and decided to go with 2 rather than 3 years giving me 80 points rather than 85.


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

silent said:


> I received a job offer before I graduated in Australia.
> It was back in November 2014. If I am not mistaken, ACS will not deduct any work experiences since I've a Post Australian Study Bachelors degree, hence giving my 3 years of working experience.
> 
> My lawyer advised me to be conservative on the work experience and decided to go with 2 rather than 3 years giving me 80 points rather than 85.


Either cases you stand a healthy chance of invite by feb 1. I advice you to go with the safest approach....


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Dear Friends,
1) Kindly advise on any preps for medical.
Little worried as my wife had UTI recently. All clear now. 
2) Also if anyone who has done medical in Bangalore, please advise whether Fortis or Elbit in Bangalore to chose for medical.
Kindly share your review.
Thank you,


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

ozuser said:


> collapse on migration means, Indian free Australia, we are flying....


I did not get it!


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> I did not get it!


It is a spam bot, just ignore.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

greenhost said:


> It is a spam bot, just ignore.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! for a moment i thought it meant that today there would be a full round of invites


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> Thanks! for a moment i thought it meant that today there would be a full round of invites


🤣

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Only few invitations today too...75

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

abin said:


> Only few invitations today too...75
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




True !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

DIBP is a joke..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Umarchodhary said:


> if u want to live in NSW then u shud select NSW 190 only if u dont have any problem in living in QLD for first two years then select QLD plus there are ppl who get state invites even if they select ANY STATE in EOI but that still depends on the priority of the occupation of any of the states.


Have you received ITA?


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

the new iscah estimates are so funny.. Canada here we come..

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> True !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did u also submit 1221 and 80 forms?


----------

